# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Pole Evolink

## kratos

Outoa kun ei löytynyt vielä keskustelua kyseisistä pyöristä. Itse ainakin odotan innolla että pyörät tulisivat myyntiin!
Ajattelin kysellä että löytyykö muita jotka aikovat hommata jonkun Polen Evolink malleista?  Itsellä suunniteilla joka ostaa valmis paketti Trail/Enduro tai todennäkösempi että pelkkä runko ja siihen sitten osat...

----------


## stumpe

2350-2450e jokseenkin kova hinta alurungosta, puhumattakaan kokonaisista pyöristä. Rungon hinnalla saa jo saksasta pätevän pelin.

Mutta, onhan se suomalainen merkki, ja köyhät vinkuu jne..

----------


## brilleaux

_"This is possibly one of the best endurobikes  i've ever ridden"_ 

Hyvä maksaa, saati paras.  :Vink:

----------


## nure

Niin, ehkä yksi parhaista muttei paras, siihen vielä matkaa. Silmään sattuu mauttomat ylipitkät vaijerin ja takajarrun (?) letkun kiinnitykset, pikkuseikoista menee kiinnostus.

----------


## sakkeJKL

hyviä pelejä ajaa. itselle merkkaa enempi toiminta käytännössä kuin ulkonäkö. miinuksena on pakko mainita hinta, joskin sitä saa mistä maksaa ja asiakaspalvelu on jotain ihan muuta kuin valtamerkeillä. (ei sillä etteikö se voisi joillakin toimia silläkin puolella).
isoin plussa on tuo geometria, ja onhan se kiva ajaa pyörällä joita ei ole joka toisella bike parkissa (jkl ehkä poisluettuna  :Leveä hymy:  ).

----------


## Rautapelto

Hintahan on ihan linjassaan muiden valtavirrasta poikkeavien merkkien kanssa, toki pitää sisällään oletuksen laadusta. Hyvästä alurungosta joutuu tuon verran maksamaan. Jos koko pyörä hyvillä osilla maksaa tuon verran ei se tärkein pala eli runko ole todennäisesti ihan sitä parasta ryhmää...

----------


## tiaalto

Ymmärtääkseni ainoa samantyyppisellä geometrialla oleva vaihtoehto on Mojo/Nicolai Geometron mutta se maksaakin jo yli kolme tonnia runkosettinä.

Kauniiksi Evolinkiä ei mielestäni voi oikein sanoa, eikä se varmastikaan ole parhaimmillaan ahtailla kinttupoluilla joilla itse ajelen, mutta jotain hyvin puoleensavetävää siinä silti on.

----------


## ealex

> Ymmärtääkseni ainoa samantyyppisellä geometrialla oleva vaihtoehto on Mojo/Nicolai Geometron mutta se maksaakin jo yli kolme tonnia runkosettinä.



_"All Nicolai frames are 100-percent hand-built in Lübbrechtsen, Germany."_

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Onko tää se firma joka myy ylihintaista Taiwanin romua kotimaisuuden varjolla?

----------


## alteregoni

> Niin, ehkä yksi parhaista muttei paras, siihen vielä matkaa. Silmään sattuu mauttomat ylipitkät vaijerin ja takajarrun (?) letkun kiinnitykset, pikkuseikoista menee kiinnostus.



Ehkäpä kyseessä on nk. "pre-production" malli. Hienoa olisi tukea suomalaista yrittäjyyttä, mutta valitettavasti minullekin ehkäpä huono geo, koska ajelut ovat pääsääntöisesti pikku polkuja, eikä ylös ja alas mallista ajoa. Ajamatta en tosin tätä voi täysin allekirjoittaa. Ja toinen on hinta, täällä ravintoketjun pohjalla voi vaan haaveilla tälläisillä hintalapuilla varustetuista fillareista. Mitä ulkonäköön tulee niin mun silmämunat nostaa hyväksyvän peukun ylös. Tykkään!

----------


## tiaalto

> Onko tää se firma joka myy ylihintaista Taiwanin romua kotimaisuuden varjolla?



Tuolla logiikalla myös kaikki sielukkaat hiilari-italot kannattaa polttaa roviolla. Kiinanpaskaahan ne kaikki rungot on.

----------


## alteregoni

> Tuolla logiikalla myös kaikki sielukkaat hiilari-italot kannattaa polttaa roviolla. Kiinanpaskaahan ne kaikki rungot on.



No juuri näin. Listaan voi laittaa myös Santa Cruzit a Yetit ym. "boutique" merkit. Eikä hirveän montaa fillarin osaakaan ole mitkä ei ole tehty tuolla itämaan tietäjien maanosassa....

----------


## Jami2003

Moni puupää kuvittelee että esim fillari valmistajan tärkein ominaisuus on rakentaa oma tehdas ja opetella hitsaamaan yms. pyöriin liittymätöntä joka vie resursseja ydin asialta. Eli pyörien kehittämiseltä. 

Tärkeämpää on kuitenkin suunnitella täydellisiä pyöriä ja valita parhaat yhteistyö kumppanit tekemään niitä pyöriä tai niiden osia. Sama mistä päin maailmaa... 

Ite pyörä on minusta hieno.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Evolink näyttää minusta hyvältä, ja on selkeä edistysaskel Polen pyörissä.

(Suomi on ainut maa missä ihminen on valmis maksamaan 50 euroa siitä että naapuri ei saa satasta. Tervemenoa Cube-topikkiin jos ei ole mitään rakentavaa sanottavaa. Itsekin poistin tästä omasta postauksesta puoli sivua pahaa mieltä)

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## miumau

Kävin tuollaisen sinisen L-kokoisen Evolink 140:sen helmikuun alussa lainaamassa pariksi päiväksi. Olihan se kyllä hyvä vempain. Jyrkät mäet se kiipeä kuin hirvi, jos vain jaloissa riittää voimaa ja alapäin mennessä ei juuri hirvittänyt tuon loivan keulan ja pitkän akselivälin ansiosta.  Ja ei ne tiukat mutkatkaan tuottaneet ongelmia kunhan muistaa ajaa niihin samalla tavalla kuin alamäkipyörällä. Tuo bikeradarin videopätkä kuvaa kyllä hyvin pyörän ominaisuudet. 
     Nuo jonkun mielestä rumat vaijerit saa suurimaksi osaksi piiloon rungon sisään, joten ei niiden pitäisi olla häiriöksi. Luonnossa pyörä näyttää oikein hyvältä ja kuulemma plussa koon renkaatkin sopii joka malliin taakse, jos semmoiset kiinnostaa.
   No koeajo tuli kalliiksi nyyh, sain sakot parkkipikolta viedessäni pyörää takaisin ja tilasin sellaisen Evolink 150. Myin vielä vanhat pyöräni ja nyt kärsin kauheasta ajamattomuuden tuskasta. Pyörän toimitus on kuulemmma nyt kesäkuussa, joten vielä ainakin kuukauden joutuu kärsimään.

----------


## alteregoni

^ Mites peruspolku tasamaa hissuttelu satulasta istuen onnistuu, niin ettei ole "attack" asennossa kokoajan? Tuntuuko pyörä ääääääärettömän pitkältä satulasta ajaen, kun reach ja toptube on noin pitkä?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Tuli käytyä talvella Polen pyörien esittelyssä Fillariosassa Vantaalla ja hyvä tovi katseltua ja kuunneltua keskustelua ja osin itsekin osallistuttua. Paikalla oli pyörien suunnittelija.  Itseä kiinnosti niin pyörät, suunnittelu ja valmistus kuin niiden takana oleva henkilökin.  Omana havaintona jäi mieleen:

Suunnittelija vaikutti todellakin perehtyneen joka yksityiskohtaan ja perusteli miksi oli valittu jokin ratkaisu.  Yksikään kysymys ei johtanut tilanteeseen että olisi vastaus ollut välttelevä tai tietämätön.
Hän oli myös aidosti kiinnostunut hankkeesta. Ei vain bisnesmielessä vaan että lopputulos olisi todella hyvä, ja jotain sellaista jota markkinoilta puuttuu.   Siis todellakin hyvä, isolla alkukirjaimella.

Olen työssäni jotunut sen verran selvittämään ihmisten puheesta totuutta ja ei totuutta joten ihan mikä vain selitys ei uppoa.  Tunnen myös sivutöiden takia jonkin verran metallirakenteiden valmistusta ja lujuusopistakin on hiukan käsitystä.  Kovan luokan pyöräasiantuntija en kylläkään ole. Harrastelija paremminkin. Tästä johtuen kiinnitin keskusteluissa huomiota myös kovien ja asiaa tuntevien pyörämiesten tekemien vaikeiden kysymysten vastauksiin.
Kaikesta jäi kuva että mies on todellakin täysillä mukana hommassa ja tekee aidosti parhaansa.

Joten minä en kyllä näe perusteita vähätellä tai haukkua Polea.  Paremminkin päinvastoin.  Monia menestyvän ja luotettavan yrityksen piirteitä näkyi.

Pyörien ominaisuuksiin en osaa ottaa kantaa.  Sen saavat paremmin perillä olevat selvittää.

Ja sanottakoon että minulla ei ole mitään yhteyttä tai sidosta Poleen tai suunnittelijaan.  Kahvit ja pullan, hyviä muuten, kyllä esittelyssä nautin.  Mutta ne eivät vaikuta mielipiteeseeni.

----------


## Blackborow

> ^ Mites peruspolku tasamaa hissuttelu satulasta istuen onnistuu, niin ettei ole "attack" asennossa kokoajan? Tuntuuko pyörä ääääääärettömän pitkältä satulasta ajaen, kun reach ja toptube on noin pitkä?



Tämähän se tuossa noin pitkässä ja loivassa pyörässä epäilyttää. Epäilemättä aivan loistava pyörä paiskoa menemään lujaa alamäkeen, mutta entäs sitten pienempien mutkittelevien polkujen ajaminen rauhallisesti eli pitääkö koko ajan hyökätä täysillä, että saa pyörän taipumaan?

Anteeksi jo etukäteen, jos oli liian negatiivissävytteinen viesti eikä pelkkää kehua.

----------


## miumau

Ei se nyt sentään mikään rekka ole :Hymy: . Hyvin sillä pystyi myös istualtaan ajamaan tasamaata eikä koko ajan tarvinnut "attakkeerata". Tuo pitkä akseliväli ja loiva keulakulma tuntuu olevan monelle suuri kauhistus mutta koeajo on kyllä niin kutsutusti "silmiä avaava kokemus". Alunperin minulla oli tarkoitus ostaa jokin hieno ja kiiltävä ameriikan hiilikuitu rakennelma, mutta koeajon jälkeen ei tarvinnut paljon miettiä minkä ostaa. Tuollainen runko geometria toimii kyllä todella hyvin vaikka se aluksi ehkä epäilyttääkin.

----------


## alteregoni

^ No sitten, täytyy toivoa jotain äkkirikastumista tai jotain muuta lottovoittoa. Ja tietysti koeajohan on näin valtavirrasta poikkeavassa fillarissa aika pakollinen. Ja avoimet odotukset repussa mukana. Harmi vaan että näissä(kin) hintaluokka on minulle liian kova.  :Irvistys:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Eihän koeajo sinällään mihinkään ostamiseen velvoita.  Jos esimerkiksi täpäriä on hankkimassa niin kannattaahan erilaisten pyörien testaaminen aina.  Varsinkin just tämmöisten vähän erikoisten, parhaitenhan  siinä huomaa mikä sopii itselle.  Ja samalla tietää enemmän mitä on tarjolla.

----------


## Blackborow

Täällä periferiassa tuo on vaan mahdottomuus. Merkkejä joita edes voi saada kojolle on pari ja sitten halutun mallin tai edes oikean koon löytyminen testattavaksi on ihan summamutikkaa jos ei ole tonnin jäykkäperää ostamassa.

----------


## santei

Heittäkää ny Polen omistajat vähän kommenttia ja tarinaa pyöristänne. Jonkuverran kehuja kuullut, mut mitään sen enempää tarinaa ei oikein missään oo poislukien nuo muutamat arvostelut mitä tähän asti noista on tehty. Ois mielenkiintoosta lukea. Kaikki mallit käy, mutta erityisesti Evolink 140 ja 150 EN kiinnostaa. Alamäkeen toimii joo, mutta mites ihan perus treiliajo ja vaikka joku xc-tason porukkalenkki?

Ns. nykytrendin mukaisia plussanapoja ei nois taida olla. Liekö tulossa? En toki tiedä onko noi mitenkään tarpeelliset.

----------


## miumau

Minulla on sellainen L kokoinen Evolink 150 ja se on sika hyvä :Hymy: . Sopii todella hyvin myös trailiajoon ja esim muuten vaan uusien polkujen etsimiseen eikä sillä tarvitse ajaa koko ajan kuin joku heikkopää. Ja tarvittaessa sopii hyvin myös hissiavusteiseen pyöräilyyn niinkuin  jo tuossa arvasitkin.
Se kiipeää todella hyvin ja myös kääntyy hyvin, joka voi olla yllättävää jos vain geometriaa tuijottaa nojatuolissa. Ainoa asia mikä vaati hieman aikaa oli hyppäämisten ajoitus, joka pitkästä akselinvälistä johtuen vaati hieman totuttelua. 2.8 rengas sopii helposti ja taakse menisi varmaan vieläkin leveämpi. Takahaarukan saa käsittääkseni boostina tilaamalla jos sellaisen haluaa, tosin ainakaan renkaan leveyden takia sitä ei tarvita.
   Paras pyörä mitä minulla on ollut eikä yhtään ole harmittanut että ostin sen enkä ole ikävöinyt edellistä pyörääni (Pivot FB). Pyörä on niin pitkä, että siinä istutaan keskellä pyörää eikä takapyörän päällä niinkuin noissa ameriikan poikien uusissa hiilikuitu hifipyörissä. Tuon keskellä istumisen takia sekä etupään että takapään pito ovat todella hyvät eikä mitään jatkuvaa painonsiirtelyä eestaas tarvitse tehdä juuri ollenkaan.

----------


## Kemizti

Mä laitoin just tollasen, mutta kokoilu on vaiheessa, testiraporttia tulee varmaan ensviikolla.. SappeeBikefestien koeajon perusteella sanoisin aika päteväksi jokapaikanhöyläksi..

----------


## brilleaux

> eikä takapyörän päällä niinkuin noissa ameriikan poikien uusissa hiilikuitu hifipyörissä.



Tää kyllä ihmetyttää ihan läskikuskiakin. Mutta kukin tavallaan. :Hymy: 
Silti joku asioista enemmän perillä oleva vois avata taka-akselin päällä istumisen hyötyjä?  :Sarkastinen: 

Ihan noin niinku yleisellä tasolla.

----------


## santei

> Minulla on sellainen L kokoinen Evolink 150 ja se on sika hyvä. Sopii todella hyvin myös trailiajoon ja esim muuten vaan uusien polkujen etsimiseen eikä sillä tarvitse ajaa koko ajan kuin joku heikkopää. Ja tarvittaessa sopii hyvin myös hissiavusteiseen pyöräilyyn niinkuin  jo tuossa arvasitkin.
> Se kiipeää todella hyvin ja myös kääntyy hyvin, joka voi olla yllättävää jos vain geometriaa tuijottaa nojatuolissa. Ainoa asia mikä vaati hieman aikaa oli hyppäämisten ajoitus, joka pitkästä akselinvälistä johtuen vaati hieman totuttelua. 2.8 rengas sopii helposti ja taakse menisi varmaan vieläkin leveämpi. Takahaarukan saa käsittääkseni boostina tilaamalla jos sellaisen haluaa, tosin ainakaan renkaan leveyden takia sitä ei tarvita.
>    Paras pyörä mitä minulla on ollut eikä yhtään ole harmittanut että ostin sen enkä ole ikävöinyt edellistä pyörääni (Pivot FB). Pyörä on niin pitkä, että siinä istutaan keskellä pyörää eikä takapyörän päällä niinkuin noissa ameriikan poikien uusissa hiilikuitu hifipyörissä. Tuon keskellä istumisen takia sekä etupään että takapään pito ovat todella hyvät eikä mitään jatkuvaa painonsiirtelyä eestaas tarvitse tehdä juuri ollenkaan.



Eli ilmeisesti ei tarvi kokoajan runtata putkelta hyökkäysasennossa. Ajattelin, että onko reachi jo niin pitkä että rauhallisessa ajossa tuntuu jo liian pitkältä. Geometria ei varmasti kyllä muutenkaan ns. avaudu tietokoneen ruudulta vaan vaatisi ihan koeajoa. Pitänee käydä joskus testaamassa. Tarkoitat ilmeisesti tuolla hyppäämisen ajoituksella sitä, että kun on lyhyempään akseliväliin tottunut niin meinaa hypätä myöhässä? Tai näin ainakin ko. tilanteen kuvittelin mielessäni.  :Leveä hymy:  Onnistuuko tuo hyppääminen yms. kikkailu tuollaisella akselivälillä muuten kuinka? Entäs tuo takaiskari. On renkaasta lentävälle kuralle varmaan aika alttiina, vaikka lokarinpätkän laittaisikin. Ilmeisesti ei kuitenkaan ole ongelma?

Kylläpä leveää rengasta menee ilman boostiakin. Muista nyt ulkoa oliko boostilla mitään muita käytännön hyötyjä mutta hyvä jos sellainenkin saatavilla on niille jotka tarvitsee.

Saakohan runkojen väreihin vaikutettua? Varmaan ainakin jos varta vasten tilataan. Evolink 140 tai 150 olis tuolla Kemiztin keltasella rungolla aika makea. Leolta kysymällä kaikki varmasti selviäisi, mutta tää ny on tämmöstä foorumihaaveilua tyhjällä lompakolla.

----------


## miumau

Pyörä voi aluksi pitkältä mutta ajaessa se ikäänkuin kutistuu. Välillä jopa mietin että pitäisikö hommata xl-kokoinen versio tuosta Evolinkistä :Hymy: , mutta ei nyt sentään tarvitse kyllä tuo ihan sopivan kokoinen L:nä. Niin siis tuota pitkää reachiä ei ajaessa kyllä huomaa mitenkään negatiivisenä vaan paremminkin niin että kerrankin on tilaa eikä polvet kolise ohjaustankoon.
   Pyörässä on tällä hetkellä alla NN2.8 ja sillä on oikein kiva ajella sellaista laiskanpulskeaa trailiajoa. Jousituskin on tällä hetkellä säädetty aika pehmoksi , joten pienet kivet  ja juurakot ei juuri häiritse maisemien katselua hitaasti ajettaessa. 
   Takaiskarin erityistä likaantumista en vielä huomannut, mutta se varmaan on kiinni siitä minkälaisessa maastossa  ajaa. Tosin ajattelin kyllä syksyllä jonkinlaisen lyhyen lokasuojan pätkän takahaarukkaan laittaa pahimpien likakelien ajaksi. Etuhaarukan mukana tulikin sellainen lyhyt lokasuojan pätkä, jonka siihen voi laittaa, joten varmaan jokin vastaava sitten täytynee myös taakse jostain käydä ostamassa
   Helmikuussa tilatessani pyörän sain valita värin, joten minun pyöräni on turkoosi vaikka normaalisti nuo 150 on mustia. Ja dh version olen nähnyt yhden sinisenä vaikka yleensä ne on punaisia.

----------


## Iglumies

> Mä laitoin just tollasen, mutta kokoilu on vaiheessa...



Ei enää

----------


## Kemizti

> Ei enää



Huoltoukko® on ollu jämäkkänä, enää on sitten vaiheessa kokeilu.. 👍

----------


## Salomo

Kokemukset tästä 130 Evolinkistä kyllä kiinnostaa kovin. Kuitenkin haluttaisi pitää omat maasturit yleispyörinä koska hissipyöräilyä, enskakisaa tai isoa törmää tulee sen verran vähän. Pole kiinnostanut kovastikin mutta pari viimeistä kertaa kun täpäriä oon speksannut ei vaan aikataulut ole osuneet kohdalleen. Tai siis että pyörä on tarvittu ennen kuin olisi ollut Pole saatavilla.

----------


## Kemizti

Nyt alkaa oleen jotain mistä puhua, kun alkaa rengaspaineet ja iskarisäädöt olemaan oikealla hehtaarilla..

Plussat:
-vakaa ku mikäkin
-kiipee ku hirvi
-mitä lujempaa ajaa sen parempi, etenkin alamäkeen
-takajousitus toimii kuin ajatus
-vaikka se on pitkä, se kääntyy todella ketterästi

Miinukset:
-onhan se painavahko
-vakiokiekot kapeat (tilasin jo leveemmät)

Yhteenvetona, paras täpäri (joskaan ei lähimainkaan kevyin) ajaa mitä mulla on koskaan ollut..

Isoin miinus on se, että kunto ei piisaa sellasee kyytiin mitä toi laite "vaatii"  :Vink:

----------


## santei

> Pyörä voi aluksi pitkältä mutta ajaessa se ikäänkuin kutistuu. Välillä jopa mietin että pitäisikö hommata xl-kokoinen versio tuosta Evolinkistä, mutta ei nyt sentään tarvitse kyllä tuo ihan sopivan kokoinen L:nä. Niin siis tuota pitkää reachiä ei ajaessa kyllä huomaa mitenkään negatiivisenä vaan paremminkin niin että kerrankin on tilaa eikä polvet kolise ohjaustankoon.
>    Pyörässä on tällä hetkellä alla NN2.8 ja sillä on oikein kiva ajella sellaista laiskanpulskeaa trailiajoa. Jousituskin on tällä hetkellä säädetty aika pehmoksi , joten pienet kivet  ja juurakot ei juuri häiritse maisemien katselua hitaasti ajettaessa. 
>    Takaiskarin erityistä likaantumista en vielä huomannut, mutta se varmaan on kiinni siitä minkälaisessa maastossa  ajaa. Tosin ajattelin kyllä syksyllä jonkinlaisen lyhyen lokasuojan pätkän takahaarukkaan laittaa pahimpien likakelien ajaksi. Etuhaarukan mukana tulikin sellainen lyhyt lokasuojan pätkä, jonka siihen voi laittaa, joten varmaan jokin vastaava sitten täytynee myös taakse jostain käydä ostamassa
>    Helmikuussa tilatessani pyörän sain valita värin, joten minun pyöräni on turkoosi vaikka normaalisti nuo 150 on mustia. Ja dh version olen nähnyt yhden sinisenä vaikka yleensä ne on punaisia.







> Nyt alkaa oleen jotain mistä puhua, kun alkaa rengaspaineet ja iskarisäädöt olemaan oikealla hehtaarilla..
> 
>  Plussat:
> -vakaa ku mikäkin
>  -kiipee ku hirvi
> -mitä lujempaa ajaa sen parempi, etenkin alamäkeen
>  -takajousitus toimii kuin ajatus
> -vaikka se on pitkä, se kääntyy todella ketterästi
> 
> ...



Puhelimella jo jotain postausta raapustin, mutta katosi ilmeisesti bittiavaruuteen. Mutta jees, kiva lukea ajokokemuksia. Tähän mennessä kaikki lukemani ajokokemukset ovat olleet positiivisia. Onko ketään joka on käynyt koeajolla ja ei ole vakuuttunut? Ainut negativinen asia tähän mennessä on tuo Kemizin mainitsema paino, mutta 14 kg on kuitenkin aika linjassa markkinoiden muihin alupyöriin. Eikö keskipaino jossain 13-14 kilon paikkeilla pyöri. Toki Pole maksaa paljon enemmän kuin joku perus Canyoni ja taas samaan rahaan saa aika kevyen Canyonin. Mutta toisaalta, vähän huono hinnan puolesta vertailla johonkin Canyonin kokoiseen isoon suoramyyntivalmistajaan. Nyt oli nähtävästi julkistettu hiilikuiturungon aikataulusuunnitelmat. Eli julkaisu 2017 kesällä ja myyntiin joskus 2018. Saa nähä minkämoista runkoa sieltä tulee. Geometrialtaan luulisi olevan samanlainen kuin muutkin evolinkit?

 E: Nyt vasta törmäsin tuohon Polen bikebuilderiin. Tollahan saa jo jonku verran hintaan vaikutettua.

----------


## Kemizti

Laitanpa kostoksi kuvan nyky setupista, kun nuo mainitsemani leveämmät kiekot ovat alla.. Oikean kokoinen takarengas on vielä matkalla.. Niin ja kuvan oton jälkeen asennettu vielä 77designz crashplate (iscg05)

----------


## Salomo

On toi staili vaikka erikoiselta noi vieläkin näyttää. Pitää kyllä ennen seuraavan täpärihankinnan toteutusta nämä testata.

----------


## eagle

^^ Muuten näyttää oikein hyvältä mutta eikös tuo takarengas heitä kaiken ravan suoraan takaiskarille?

----------


## Sand

^ samaa olen itsekin miettinyt, kaikki kivetkin näyttäisi kolisevan suoraan iskariin. Saakohan siihen eteen jonkin muovilärpäke lokasuojan tms. ratkaisun?

----------


## Kemizti

> ^^ Muuten näyttää oikein hyvältä mutta eikös tuo takarengas heitä kaiken ravan suoraan takaiskarille?



Pitää ehkä siihen jotain viritellä..

----------


## jkkm

Kuten BikeRadarin arvosteluvideossakin (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zh3xSX-BCCM) MarshGuard (http://marshguard.com/) tai vastaava eteen JA taakse.

----------


## Portti

Tämä Pole Evolink oli muuten uusimmassa saksan Bike Magazinessa (09/16) yksittäistestissä. Sai arvosanaksi Sehr Gut. Oli vissiin akseliväliltään pisin koskaan mitattu testipyörä. Loppukommentti: "kein Allrounder, aber ein extravagantes Enduro-Racebike."

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Hyviä mainoskuvia jälleen kerran.

----------


## brilleaux

^Avaatko vähän mikä sulla on ongelmana?
Canyon, Trek, Kona ym. ketjut sisältävät myös "mainoskuvia". Käy kehumassa sielläkin?

Kuvan Pole on_pyörä_siinä_missä_yllämainitutkin. Siis mikä mättää?

Tietty jos oikeasti vain kehuit kuvia, olen samaa mieltä.  :Hymy: 
 Mutta käy tosiaan kehumassa kuvat muissakin ketjuissa.  :Vink:

----------


## arctic biker

Pää



> Hyviä mainoskuvia jälleen kerran.



Minusta tää kemiszti on tehnyt kovasti aivan ajamalla töitä, ja jatkaa ny omalla rukillaan, oikein hyvää hommaa ja vielä kotimainen merkki.Muutamakin peukkuni pystyyn..

----------


## HC Andersen

Onko F.Kotlerburg ennen kirjoitellut nimellä IncBuff? Kuukautiskivut vaikuttaisi olevan samat  :Hymy:

----------


## Pred

Onkos tuossa keskiö korkeammalla kuin muissa vastaavissa? Kuvissa ainakin näyttää siltä, mutta niihin nyt ei loppupeleissä ole luottamista  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Salomo

Speksien mukaan tossa pitäisi olla keskiö vähän matalammalla kuin 140 Evolinkissä (ymmärrettävää kun joustoakin vähemmän).

^^^^^Eikös siis tässä langassa nimenomaan pitäisi olla Evolinkkien kuvia?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Onko F.Kotlerburg ennen kirjoitellut nimellä IncBuff? Kuukautiskivut vaikuttaisi olevan samat



Perin kummallista, eikö olekin?

-vanhan nikin poistuminen ja uuden tulo tapahtui melko lyhyen ajan sisällä.
-uusi nikki on hyvin lähellä vanhan minusta käyttämää nimitystä:Gotletburg-Kotlerburg
-molemmat ovat sanoneet olevansa pitkiä kavereita.
-molemmat ovat sanoneet olevansa Oulusta.
-molemmat tuntuvat suhtautuvan Poleen negatiivisesti. Kumpikaan ei useinkaan perustellut/perustele heittojaan. Uusi ei varsinkaan, motiivina tulee mieleen vanhat sanomiset.
-vanhan nikin kanssa minulla oli Polen läskitopikissa aikamoista erimielisyyttä ja uusi ilman perusteita epäili kommenttini hiihtäjien suhtautumisesta johtuvan huonosta kunnostani joka ei taida riittää hiihtämiseen.  Tässä ei ollut asiaperusteita, mieleen tulee helposti että syynä oli vanhat kaunat.
-uusi nikki ei ole kertonut harrastuksestaan luontevasti, joka yleensä tehdään. Tulee mieleen tahallinen salailu, joka selittyy jos on tarkoitus puskista heitellä kenkkuiluja.

Voihan kaikki olla sattumaakin ja takana on oikeasti kaksi henkilöä, jotka omaavat vain paljon samankaltaisuuksia. Siis todellakin varsinainen sattumien suma.

Pahoittelen osittaista offtopikkia. Mutta kyllä tämä vähintäänkin jonkinlaisen aasinsillan kautta Poleen liittyy.

----------


## Kemizti

> Onkos tuossa keskiö korkeammalla kuin muissa vastaavissa? Kuvissa ainakin näyttää siltä, mutta niihin nyt ei loppupeleissä ole luottamista







> Speksien mukaan tossa pitäisi olla keskiö vähän matalammalla kuin 140 Evolinkissä (ymmärrettävää kun joustoakin vähemmän)



Vai tarkoittiko "Pred" bb-droppia noin ylipäätään, tuossahan keskiö on melko "korkealla" lepotilassa, koska tuota ajetaan melko isolla sägillä..

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Piti vielä kysyä, että saako näitäkin halvemmalla kun sitoutuu mainostamaan foorumilla?

----------


## kmw

Wtf sössöting? Komee Pole. Polkisin

----------


## Jami2003

Mä sain ainakin mun cubesta - 30%

Hieno Pole.

----------


## Salomo

> Wtf sössöting? Komee Pole. Polkisin



Tämä.

En mä nyt oikein osaa nähdä ongelmana jos postaa ko. fillarin nimeä kantavaan lankaan kuvia ja kokemuksia kyseisestä fillarista. Joo, Kemizti löytyy myös Polen sivuilta mutta so what? Aika monella tällä foorumilla kirjoittelevalla on kytkyjä suuntaan tai toiseen ja silti sujuvasti kirjoittelevat ilman mussutusta.

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Tuo kemiztin pole on kyllä aika tyylikäs, paitsi nuo vihreät vanteet. Jotenkin ne ei vaan sovi tuohon. Toki makuasioita nämä ja huolisin tuollaisen silti.

----------


## Kemizti

Vanteet oli sellaset "ota tai jätä"-tyyppinen mekatarjous MTBCentrestä, jossa väriä ei saanu valita.. Otin, koska orkkisvanteet oli kaposet ja halusin nopeasti leveempää alle..

Noh, ny on limenvihreet tupit myös kiinnittämässä huomiota, SSC:n 150mm leveät..

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Tämä.
> 
> En mä nyt oikein osaa nähdä ongelmana jos postaa ko. fillarin nimeä kantavaan lankaan kuvia ja kokemuksia kyseisestä fillarista. Joo, Kemizti löytyy myös Polen sivuilta mutta so what? Aika monella tällä foorumilla kirjoittelevalla on kytkyjä suuntaan tai toiseen ja silti sujuvasti kirjoittelevat ilman mussutusta.



Kukapa sitä edustamansa firman tuotteita haukkuis....

----------


## Polun tukko

> Tuo kemiztin pole on kyllä aika tyylikäs, paitsi nuo vihreät vanteet. Jotenkin ne ei vaan sovi tuohon. Toki makuasioita nämä ja huolisin tuollaisen silti.




Imo nuo käy hyvin. Perverssinä, jos olis voena valita, oisin ottanu oranssit  :Cool:

----------


## brilleaux

> Imo nuo käy hyvin. Perverssinä, jos olis voena valita, oisin ottanu oranssit



Livenä pyörän nähneenä sopii helvetin hyvin pyörään noi kiekot. 

Kemizti vois nyt laittaa tuppikuvan vielä, noin mainosmielessä. Ei mee toisaalla suonet tukkoon kun pysyy paineet korkeella.  :Vink:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Piti vielä kysyä, että saako näitäkin halvemmalla kun sitoutuu mainostamaan foorumilla?



Tietenkin saa.

Mulle luvattiin Polen 2017 mallistosta kolme vapaavalintaista pyörää käyttöön, jos otan alaselkääni Polen logon 30x30cm tatuointina ja postailen siitä kuvia Fillarifoorumille. That's where the money rolls. Sit mun pitää edustaa firmaa ens kauden kisoissa ja ajotapahtumissa lantiohousuihin ja triathlontoppiin pukeutuneena. Viikset saan pitää, mutta parta on ajettava.

Bzzzt. Bzzzzzt.

----------


## kmw

Häh, Tankki vaihtamassa "don't tell mama" tatuointinsa uuteen. Peittyykö vanha hyvin keltaisella? Ja parta ny joutaakin mennä.

----------


## Blackborow

Onkohan näille koeajomahdollisuuksia muualla kuin Jyväskylässä? Evolink 110 29 periaatteessa kiinnostaisi seuraavaksi täysjoustoksi 120mm keulalla, mutta pyörän geo on kyllä sellainen, että kokeilematta ei moista summaa kyllä uskalla sijoittaa ajamatta. Rumahan tuo on kuin mikä, mutta ei kai se haittaa, jos pyörä on hyvä ajaa.

----------


## alteregoni

Mun mielestä ehdottoman hyvin sopivat väriltään nuo kiekot! Ja tuppi kuvahan on saatava, jo noin ihan yleisen hauskuudenkin nimissä!

----------


## Fat Boy

> Tietenkin saa.
> 
> Mulle luvattiin Polen 2017 mallistosta kolme vapaavalintaista pyörää käyttöön, jos otan alaselkääni Polen logon 30x30cm tatuointina ja postailen siitä kuvia Fillarifoorumille. That's where the money rolls. Sit mun pitää edustaa firmaa ens kauden kisoissa ja ajotapahtumissa lantiohousuihin ja triathlontoppiin pukeutuneena. Viikset saan pitää, mutta parta on ajettava.
> 
> Bzzzt. Bzzzzzt.



Ei ollenkaan huono diili, kolme pyörää on kova juttu.. Minä sain giantilta ilmaisen paidan, kun ajan trekillä ja haukun sitä joka käänteessä. Karvoja tosin ei tarvitse poistaa mistään..

nih..

----------


## HC Andersen

> Onkohan näille koeajomahdollisuuksia muualla kuin Jyväskylässä? Evolink 110 29 periaatteessa kiinnostaisi seuraavaksi täysjoustoksi 120mm keulalla, mutta pyörän geo on kyllä sellainen, että kokeilematta ei moista summaa kyllä uskalla sijoittaa ajamatta. Rumahan tuo on kuin mikä, mutta ei kai se haittaa, jos pyörä on hyvä ajaa.



Fillariosassa oli jossain vaiheessa ainakin jotain Polea ajettavana.

----------


## alteregoni

> Ei ollenkaan huono diili, kolme pyörää on kova juttu.. Minä sain giantilta ilmaisen paidan, kun ajan trekillä ja haukun sitä joka käänteessä. Karvoja tosin ei tarvitse poistaa mistään..
> 
> nih..



Aika kova diili! Itse tein sopimuksen paholaisen kanssa, että jos/kun käännän takkini kaikelle vanhalle ja hyväksi koetulle, ja kehun kaikki boostit ym taivaisiin...! :No huh!:  Varpaan kynnet tosin jouduin poistamaan.

----------


## Ketjureaktio

> Onko F.Kotlerburg ennen kirjoitellut nimellä IncBuff? Kuukautiskivut vaikuttaisi olevan samat



Liittymisaika/katkeruustilitys-suhde viittaa trolli-accounttiin.

----------


## santei

Suosiolla ignoraa vain tuon F.Kotlerburgin jutut niin ketjukin pysyy aiheessa tai edes aiheen vieressä.  :Leveä hymy:  Kuvia ja kokemuksia vain lisää, niitä kaivataan ketjuun ja tuskin kukaan muu tulee syyttelemään mistään sielun myymisestä Polelle.

Pitäis kyllä joskus saada aikaiseksi käydä Evolinkki 140 ja 150-malleja koeajamassa. Nykyinen filo on 27,5 ja 29:stä ei ole kokemuksia joten sais samalla rengaskokoakin vertailtua.

----------


## Kemizti

> Mun mielestä ehdottoman hyvin sopivat väriltään nuo kiekot! Ja tuppi kuvahan on saatava, jo noin ihan yleisen hauskuudenkin nimissä!



Jos nyt sitten, kun rengastuskin on kuosissa, 2,8" snakeskin swalpet molemmissa päissä..

----------


## alteregoni

Kiitos tästä, on hieno!

----------


## kmw

Onon.​.............

----------


## Tomy

Upean näköinen pyörä! Ei ole Polen pyörien myynti ainakaan ulkonäöstä kiinni.

----------


## Ketjureaktio

Kyllä on hieno. Takahaarukka on speksattu järkevästi - sinne mahtuu läskimpääkin nakkia. Yllättävän monessa rungossa tämä tuntuu olevan ongelma.
Täytyy myöntää stadilaisuuteni, luulin että nimi "Pole" tulee pohjoisnavan läheisyydestä tai jostain, mutta jollain videolla selventyi että se on murretermi polkemisesta  :Hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

> Fillariosassa oli jossain vaiheessa ainakin jotain Polea ajettavana.



Eipä auta yhtään tähän hätään, mutta hyvä tietää, jos sattuu olemaan aikaa ja asiaa pk-seudulle.

Jos edes pieni kritiikki sallitaan niin tuo lokarinpätkä takaiskarin suojaksi saisi kyllä tulla vakiona.

----------


## santei

Kyllähän tuo lievää omistamisen halua herättää. Vielä kun sitä jollain sais itelle perusteltua, että miksi tosta kannattaa maksaa pari tonnia enemmän ku jostain budjetimmasta mallista. Koeajolle kun joskus ehtis ja sais aikaaseksi.

Minkämoisella sagilla tuota oikein ajetaan kun Kemizti mainitsit, että isohkolla?

----------


## Kemizti

> Kyllähän tuo lievää omistamisen halua herättää. Vielä kun sitä jollain sais itelle perusteltua, että miksi tosta kannattaa maksaa pari tonnia enemmän ku jostain budjetimmasta mallista. Koeajolle kun joskus ehtis ja sais aikaaseksi.
> 
> Minkämoisella sagilla tuota oikein ajetaan kun Kemizti mainitsit, että isohkolla?



Mä oon ny tässä asetusten kohdalleenhakuvaiheessa käyttäny ~35%  ehkä säädän vähän napakammaks lenkkikäyttöön, mutta enskahommiin meleko passeli tuollai..

Nii ja tuo takahaarukan tila, sitä kyllä on joka suuntaan, tuohon menee (niiku muihinkin malleihin) meleko muhkea 29er kumi myös..

----------


## 0do

Onkohan Polen pyörät nyt jonkinlaisessa alennuksessa, kun sivuilla näkyy trailipyörissä Evolink 130 olevan vähän päälle 3000, kun aiemmin ollut 3800. Kun itse pyörää klikkaa, niin siellä hinta taasen näyttää sen vanhan 3800. Hieman lisää ostohaluja, jos on alennuksessa. Mutta tarkoittaakohan tämä sitten uusien mallien puskevan kohta markkinoille?  :Vink:

----------


## Kemizti

^ nopea laskukoneen näpyttely kertoo, että tuo "vähän päälle 3k" on aivan tarkasti alv.0%-normihinta, eli veikkaan virheeksi nettisivulla..

----------


## arctic biker

Onhan tää ny perseestä, jotkut vääntää syvänverellään pyöriä ja jotkut niillä ajaa ja vielä kertovat miten ne toimii tai ainakin kuskin mielikuvan. Ja sitten vittumainen räkytys. En ny oikein tajua. Luulis jotta kaikki ylpeenä kotimaisesta työstä ynnä tietotaidosta eikä vähiten testikuskien panostuksesta. 

Itsellä ei rahkeet eli ajotaito riitä Polen pyöriin, surkeena olen.

----------


## brilleaux

Polea testissä näemmä Fillarilehden numerossa 6.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Polea testissä näemmä Fillarilehden numerossa 6.



"Soveltuu hyvin suomienskaan."

----------


## JackOja

> "Soveltuu hyvin suomienskaan."



Onko "soveltuu hyvin suomityyppiseen polkukaahailuun" -ilmaisu vaihdettu tuohon?

----------


## Tank Driver

> Onko "soveltuu hyvin suomityyppiseen polkukaahailuun" -ilmaisu vaihdettu tuohon?



Riippuu varmaan renkaista.

----------


## NikHa

Tuli Kemiztin fillaria kattoessa ekaa kertaa reiluun vuoteen olo, että tahtoo uuden täpärin..

----------


## tiaalto

https://youtu.be/3OmEf9k0XWQ

Huikean hieno videorevikka Evolink 140:sta

----------


## Kemizti

Ja tekstiä..

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/ar...e-crowd-48036/

Ja omasta pikku päivityskuva, tarravelho teki mulle stealth/flash decalit keulaan.. isossa kuvassa ilman salamaa, pikkukuvassa salamavalolla.

----------


## TimoF

> Ja omasta pikku päivityskuva, tarravelho teki mulle stealth/flash decalit keulaan.. isossa kuvassa ilman salamaa, pikkukuvassa salamavalolla.



Missäs tommonen velho asuu? Voisin haluta omaanikin moiset...

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Uusimmassa 6/2016 Fillarilehdessä oli juttu Polen Evolink 140 ja 150 koeajoista.  Hyvät arvostelut saivat.  Valtavirrasta poikkeava geo vaatii tottumista mutta vastaavasti koeajajan mukaan mahdollisti kokeilemaan sellaisia ajolinjoja jotka hän olisi normaalisti hylännyt liian isoina riskeinä.  
Lopussa todetaan että Suomen Enduro-sarjassa ajavat kuskit ovat pärjänneet hyvin suurempia merkkejä vastaan.  Ja vuonna 2018 on tarkoitus pukata myyntiin ensimmäinen hiilikuiturunkoinen Pole.
Kannattaa lukea juttu niin saa objektiivista tietoa Polen Evolinkeista.

Mukavaa että Suomessa on pystytty luomaan tuote joka toimii ja menestyy.

----------


## santei

What Mountain Bike -lehdessä näytti olevan kans juttu. Nettilehti maksoi vajaa 5 euroa. Hyväksi kehuivat, 4,5/5 tähteä. Toki moni muukin sai vastaavia tähtimääriä, mutta kuitenkin.

Loppukaneettina:

"The pole isn't perfect. We wish the 348mm bottom bracket was a bit lower when riding steep, twisty terrain, and we wish the suspension's support continued to the end to prevent bottom out without making the mid stroke too firm. Nevertheless, despite access to all the latest and greatest bikes, this has been our tester's weekend weapon of choice for months now. And really, that says it all." 

Suomimaastoon luulis, että keskiö on sopivalla korkeudella. Itellä ainakin taipumusta paukuttaa polkimia kiviin nykyisellä 340mm keskiönkorkeudellakin. Facebookissa Polen sivuilla oli maininta -17 malleihin päivitetystä iskarin tunesta. Auttaisiko kenties tuohon arvostelijan pohjaamisongelmaan. Täytyy olla kova ajomies, kun mä oon kuullu vaan päinvastaista kommenttia tosta takaiskarin toiminnasta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## miumau

Minulla sattui lojumaan kaapissa CC DBA ja vielä sopivan kokoisena, joten vaihdoin sen 2 ajokerran jälkeen tuon vakiona tulevan RockShockin tilalle. Ei se ehtinyt tosin pohjata vielä kertaakaan silloin, mutta kun sitä ei voi oikein muuten säätää kuin tunkemalla niitä muovilepareita sinne iskarin sisälle. Säätöruuvien pyörittely on mielestäni helpompaa :Hymy: 
   Hyvin tuo Cane Creekki tuohon miun Evolink 150 sopii, ei pohjaa, "mid stroke supportista" saa sellaisen kuin haluaa ja paineetkin voi pitää kohtuu alhaisena, nyt taittaa olla 100 Psi, joten ei halkea niinkuin Foxin X2 :Hymy: .
  Mutta jos iskarin säätäminen ei kiinnosta niin kyllä tuolla alkuperäisellä iskarillakin ajelee.

----------


## Salomo

Tulihan tää nyt hommattua. Testit huomenissa ja odotukset korkealla.

----------


## miumau

Hieno musta möllöttäjä, muutaman ajokerran jälkeen huomaat sen ylittäneen ne odotuksesi, on se sen verran hyvä  :Hymy: .

----------


## KnuutV

Jätän tän oman Evolink 140:n myös tänne. Keula tullee vaihtumaan pidempään kesään mennessä, mutta hyvin tuo kulkee yhden lenkin perusteella poluilla niin tasaisella kuin ylä- ja alamäessäkin (10 mm lyhempi keula jyrkentää keulakulmaa noin 0,5 astetta). Pyörä säilyttää vauhdin hämmästyttävän hyvin kivikoista läpi ajettaessa.

Valitsin koeajoje perusteella S-kokoisen rungon, vaikka 175 cm minun pitäisi Polen mukaan ajaa M:llä. 50 mm stemmillä ajoasento on tasapainoinen ja keulalle saa sopivasti painoa mutkiin.

----------


## miumau

Hieno on tuokin. Miulla ei ole vielä omassa tuota takana olevaa lokasuojaa, minkä merkkisiä nuo teillä olevat muovilepareet on?

----------


## KnuutV

Mucky Nutz Mini Face Bender on minulla.

Toki tuollaisen tekee vaikka itse sopivasti muotoon leikatusta muovin palasesta...






> Hieno on tuokin. Miulla ei ole vielä omassa tuota takana olevaa lokasuojaa, minkä merkkisiä nuo teillä olevat muovilepareet on?

----------


## Salomo

> Hieno musta möllöttäjä, muutaman ajokerran jälkeen huomaat sen ylittäneen ne odotuksesi, on se sen verran hyvä .



Thanks, toivottavasti :-) Saakeli, oon Etelä-Espanjassa ja fillari mukana mutta vettä tulee niin ettei pääse koittamaan. Yritin, mutta kaikki kamat ihan märkänä ennen kuin pääs lähellekään traileja. Syö vähän miestä. 

Mucky Nutz lärpäke meikäliselläkin tossa takana on. Sama se on kuin toi etulokarikin.

----------


## Salomo

No nyt pääsi oikein kunnolla testaamaan. Joo, onhan toi kyllä oikeasti aika tosi jees laite. Luo kyllä sellaista luottoa omiin kykyihin että uskaltaa ottaa linjoja jotka muuten ois saattanut jäädä ajamatta, pitoa tuntuu olevan enemmän käytössä kuin mihin on tottunut ja huolimatta pyörän koosta, ei tunnu kuitenkaan kömpelöltä ajossa. Tietty testit on olleet alamäkipainotteista joten perus poljettavasta lenkkiajosta en osaa vielä sanoa. Vaatii vähän totuttelua painopisteen ja ajotyylin suhteen mutta polkupyörä tääkin on kuitenkin. On tässä silti selkein ero jos aikaisempiin täpäreihin vertaa, vaikka on niissäkin ollut rengaskoossa, jouston määrässä ja geossa selkeitä eroja (kuitenkin ns. am/enduro täpäreitä).

----------


## paaton

Huh. Minä pysyn espanjan lomalla kiltisti maantiellä. Löysät lurahtaisi pöksyihin, jos safarin vetäjä ajattaisi tuollaisia polkuja.

----------


## Salomo

Siinähän menee selkeä ajolinja tuossa keskellä :-) Tää oli kyllä melko tekninen polku ja joutui vähän etukäteen katselemaan että mistäs sitä pystyy ajamaan. Noissa louhikoissakin oli kyllä hyötyä siitä että keula on tosi loiva ja fillari pitkä.

----------


## miumau

Kivan näköistä kivikkoa :Hymy: . Täällä kotomaan kamaralla ainakin keskemmällä suomea on tällä viikolla ollut jo koiran ulkoiluttajien avustuksella tehtyjä tamppautuneita lumipolkuja, jotka on kuin tehty Evolinkille :Hymy: . Fat Freddiellä varustettuna pito ei lopu sitten millään vaan kurveihin voi ajaa kuin olisi keskikesä. MRP:een keulakin on toiminut vielä ihan kohtuullisesti näissä 0-10 asteen pakkasissa.
   Talvella on paljon helpompi huomata, jos pyörän ominaisuuksissa on jotain kummallisuuksia ja ainakaan vielä ei tuosta Evolink 150 ole sellaisia löytnyt. Takarengas ei ylämäessä lipsahtele vaikka polut paikoitellen jäisiä ovatkin. Samoin eturenkaan pito todella hyvä eikä etupäätä tarvitse paimentaa edes kohtuullisessa lumipöpperössä.

----------


## järtsy

> Huh. Minä pysyn espanjan lomalla kiltisti maantiellä. Löysät lurahtaisi pöksyihin, jos safarin vetäjä ajattaisi tuollaisia polkuja.



Niin ja kun valokuvat yleensä latistaa maisemaa niin ei tuo mikään ihan aloittelijoiden linja ole..

----------


## Salomo

> Niin ja kun valokuvat yleensä latistaa maisemaa niin ei tuo mikään ihan aloittelijoiden linja ole..



No joo, ei tota nyt ihan ensipoluksi voi suositella 😄.

Älyttömän siistiä kyllä oli päästä koittamaan heti kättelyssä kunnon rynkytyksessä. Lomareissu oli varattu jo aiemmin mutta sattui nyt natsaamaan tämänkin kanssa passelisti. Huomenna taas takaisin kotosuomeen vähän eri olosuhteisiin. Täytyy nyt miettiä laittaako tähän jonkun talvisetupin vai meneekö talvi jäykkäperällä kuten yleensä. Hyvä kuulla kuitenkin että talvipoluillakin toimii kivasti.

----------


## miumau

Tässä tämä miun Evolinkkini talviversiona eli Läski Freddiet ja MRP:een 29 keula. Kesäksi on sitten DVO Diamond 27.5.

----------


## stumpe

^törkeen hieno. Väri!!!

----------


## Salomo

Hyvännäköinen peli! Onko toi MRP minkä mittainen?

Vähän miettinyt josko pitäisi vaihtaa kehät leveämpiin niin voisi plussia tässäkin käyttää. Nyt Arc 27:t mutta jos vaihtaisi Arc 30:een tai Arc 35:een niin toimisi plussilla ja tavan 2.3-2.5 kumeilla yhtälailla.

----------


## Kemizti

> Hyvännäköinen peli! Onko toi MRP minkä mittainen?
> 
> 
> 
> Vähän miettinyt josko pitäisi vaihtaa kehät leveämpiin niin voisi plussia tässäkin käyttää. Nyt Arc 27:t mutta jos vaihtaisi Arc 30:een tai Arc 35:een niin toimisi plussilla ja tavan 2.3-2.5 kumeilla yhtälailla.




Mulla on Spankin 30mm sisäleveät, on kyl imo erittäin hyvä "yleiskoko" koska siinä toimii plussat ja pienemmät ihan tasapäin.. Nyt alla 2,8" RR ja NN.

----------


## Salomo

> Mulla on Spankin 30mm sisäleveät, on kyl imo erittäin hyvä "yleiskoko" koska siinä toimii plussat ja pienemmät ihan tasapäin.. Nyt alla 2,8" RR ja NN.



Juu, 30-35 sisäleveys ois ihan jees. Pitää vaan miettiä että tartteeko sitä plussaa vai ei. Jotkut 2.5 kumit menee noilla 27 leveillä ihan hyvin kuitenkin. Jäykkis mulla on plussa ja siitä tykkään mutta tän kanssa vähän kahden vaiheilla. Painoa kuitenkin tulisi jonkinkin verran lisää kun suht järeää kumia saisi olla.

----------


## miumau

Nuo minun vanteet on niinkuin kuvasta näkee Arc30 ja hyvin niihin tuntuu sopivan  2.35-3.0 kokoiset renkaat. Voihan olla että nuo 3.0 toimisivat jotenkin (kertokaa joku miten :Hymy: ) paremmin leveämmillä vanteilla. Tilasin viime viikolla Kiinan pojilta hiilikuitukehät, jotka on jotain 33 mm luokkaa sisäleveydeltä saa nähdä miten toimivat kunhan nyt joskus tulevat ja saan ne kiekoiksi asti jotenkin kasattua.
   Tuo Mrp on 150 mm joustolla ja DVO on 160 mm versio. Mrp a2c on noin 5 mm korkeampi, joten yhden spacerin pois jättämisellä pyörän ajoasento pysyi suunnilleen muuttumattomana. Nuo läski freddiet ovat niin korkeat että "low" tuo pyörä ei nyt taida olla :Hymy: . Kesäksi tilaan sitten taas NN2.8 sillä apex kyljellä, jos ne vaikka pomppisivat vähemmän kivikossa kuin ne snakeskin versiot.

----------


## akiheik

> Tässä tämä miun Evolinkkini talviversiona eli Läski Freddiet ja MRP:een 29 keula.



Miten 27.5 x 3.0" sopii pyörimään MRP:ssä? Kuva ois kiva  :Hymy:  Omassa EVOLINKissä on sama keula ja hotsittas joskus kokeilla siihen 27.5+ renkaita.

----------


## miumau

Hyvin sopii niinkuin tuosta kuvasta voi päätellä :Hymy: . Tuohon MRP 29 sopii kyllä kaikki 2.8x27.5 ja ainakin tuo Fat Freddie 3.0 kokoisena. Tuosta kuvasta näkyy tuota jarrukaaren ja renkaan väliin jäävä tila renkaan yläpuolelta ja sivuilla on n. puoli senttiä kummallakin puolen.

----------


## OlliA

Hei, tuli hankittua tollanen Evolink 140 uuteen kotiin. Oisko kellään neuvoja jousituksen säätöihin? Edessä MRP ja takana RS monarch debonair.
 Jotain perusasetusta olisin vailla, mistä lähteä säätelemään oman mielen mukaiseksi. Painan 68kg. Ootteko käyttänyt takaiskarissa montaa spaceria?

----------


## miumau

Hei
Minulla on MRP:ssä nyt talvisäädöt eli painetta noin 65 psi ja compressoita yksi naksu ja reboundia 4 naksua. Nämä siis auki asennosta laskettuna ja rampup on myös kokonaan auki. Nuo säädöt toimii talvella kohtuullisesti, koska pakkanen jäykistääpi noita öljyjä jonkin verran. Kesän varalle on ole vielä ehtinyt siihen asetuksia etsiä ja enkä taidakkaan koska vaihdan kesäksi siihen sen DVO:n. MRP:n paineita säätäessä kannattaa tehdä se paineen tasaus negatiivisen ja positiivisen jousen välillä niinkuin ohjeessa neuvotaan. 
  Takaiskarin säätöihin en osaa sanoa mitään koska minulla on tuon Rockshokin tilalla DB Air.

----------


## Kemizti

Laitoimpa omaan evolink 130:een 29-konversion kokeeksi..







Kiekoista vielä decalit pois ja vähä rengas speksailuita, kai toi iha jees..

----------


## sak

> Laitoimpa omaan evolink 130:een 29-konversion kokeeksi..
> 
> Tää on kyllä hieno!
> Mikä koko? Ja kuis pitkä keula?
> Onko takajousituksen käyttäytymisestä mitään kommentoitavaa, itse olen suunnitellut tuota 110 trailia( tai tätä 130). Nykyinen on 130milliä joustava Stumpy29 ja putkelta se notkuu aika paljon, propedalista(ctd) en oikeen tykkää vaikka sitä käytänkin.
> 
> Tän näköisiä pitäs saada nuista Polen mainoskuvista : )
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## sak

Menipä kummaan paikkaa tuo teksti vaa jos sen sieltä ymmärtäs  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

M-koko, keula on 140mm Yari, tykkään takajousituksen toiminnasta ex.VPP kuskina, ei mitään pahaa sanottavaa.

----------


## miumau

Uudessa Enduro magazinessä oli Evolinkki 140:en koeajo. Ipadilla tai Androidpuhelimella voi ainakin lukea sen jos lehtikioskista tai app storesta sovelluksen asentaa. Polen omistajille mukavaa luettavaa, jos tarvitsee itsetunnon kohotusta ostoksensa osalta :Hymy: .
   Evolinkin takajousitus toimii oikein hyvin. Minulla on ollut muutama vpp, yksi DW-linkku ja yksi horsti ja ihan samaa luokkaa toiminnaltaan se on noin muiden ns. short linkkujen kanssa. 
Ehkä niiden välille saa jotain eroa jos oikein tarkkaan niitä kesknään vertailee mutta ehkä Polen ja DW-linkun keskialueen supportti on parempi kuin VPP:een. Nyt talvella kannattaa käydä pyörä koeajamassa jos ostamista suunnittelee, koska talvella huomaa jousituksen toimivuuden/toimimattomuuden helpommin kuin kesällä edellyttäen että pakkasta ei ole kovin paljon.

----------


## KnuutV

Pole ei juurikaan notku poljettaessa. Satulasta eikä putkelta polkiessa en huomaa liikettä, jos en katso alas iskariin. Jousitus on silti aktiivinen. Tämän huomaa, kun voi polkea kivikoissakin... Mielestäni aika hyvä balanssi on tuon polkemistehokkuuden ja jousituksen aktiivisuuden välillä  :Hymy:

----------


## santei

> Laitoimpa omaan evolink 130:een 29-konversion kokeeksi..
> 
> Kiekoista vielä decalit pois ja vähä rengas speksailuita, kai toi iha jees..



On tosi jees! Heitä ny parin lenkin jälkeen vähä omia mietteitä 29 vs 27,5+ kun nyt kerta molemmat vaihtoehdot löytyvät. Aina kiva lukea omakohtaisia kokemuksia.





> Uudessa Enduro magazinessä oli Evolinkki 140:en koeajo. Ipadilla tai Androidpuhelimella voi ainakin lukea sen jos lehtikioskista tai app storesta sovelluksen asentaa. Polen omistajille mukavaa luettavaa, jos tarvitsee itsetunnon kohotusta ostoksensa osalta.



Melkein missasin tämän kun ei ainakaaan vielä ollut nostettuna enduro magazinen etusivulle. Yleensä tulee sieltä tsekattua artikkelit eikä ladattua tuota lehtä. Pitää vissiin omia tapoja muuttaa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Itse arvostelu oli kyllä hyvä ja selkeesti arvostelija oli Polesta tykännyt. Mistäköhän sitä saisi 5k ylimääräistä?  :Cool:

----------


## tehaku

Kaikki näkemäni Polen arvostelut ovat olleet tuosta 140:stä, joka lienee hieno pyörä enduro-ajoon. Itse olen enempi xc-henkinen kuski, joten kiinnostaisi lukea arvosteluja myös 110-mallista. En ole vaan niitä vielä nähnyt. Kiinnostaisi tietää, että miten ne soveltuu esim. Korso mtb:hen, tahkolle tai finlandiaan.

----------


## OlliA

Näyttääpä hyvältä 29" kiekoilla tuo keltainen 130.



Itse hankin justiinsa käytettynä tän 140 EN, koossa S. Tuntuu kyllä tosi passelilta koolta mulle, oon 168cm tappi.
Sellanen kyssäri tietävämmille, että minkälaista hintaa noista Ryde Edge 7 kiekoista vois pyytää 2,8" Wtb Trailblazereiden kanssa? Haluaisin vaihtaa 29" kiekkoihin ja pienempiin renkaisiin.

----------


## Kemizti

En tiä hintapyynnistä, mutta tuolta: http://www.superstarcomponents.com/e...build-deal.htm saa tän kuun loppuun koodilla MEGA50 -50% pois jo muutenkin edullisesta ja hyvän tuntusesta kiekkosetistä.. (samat siis kun itellä tuossa keltuaisessa nyt) ja shimanon xt11-pakka toimii hyvin sram-11 vaihtajalla (tota settiä saa siis vaan shimppa vaparilla)

----------


## OlliA

kiitos vinkistä! Löysinkin jo edulliset kiekot fillarifoorumilta. Ei ollut superstarilla enää 15mm etunapojakaan, niin ois mennyt vähän turhan säätämiseksi. Sit vaan rengaskaupoille ni avot.

----------


## msuomal

> Kaikki näkemäni Polen arvostelut ovat olleet tuosta 140:stä, joka lienee hieno pyörä enduro-ajoon. Itse olen enempi xc-henkinen kuski, joten kiinnostaisi lukea arvosteluja myös 110-mallista. En ole vaan niitä vielä nähnyt. Kiinnostaisi tietää, että miten ne soveltuu esim. Korso mtb:hen, tahkolle tai finlandiaan.



Näitä kokemuksia minäkin mielelläni kuulisin. Varsinkin vertailua jokapäiväisessä ajossa sellaiseen perus XC-pyörään. Painoahan tulee helposti melko reilusti enemmän tuohon 110:iin, kuin hiilarirunkoiseen XC pyörään, mutta onko geometria ja jousituksen toiminta tähänkin käyttöön niin hyvin soveltuva, että painosakon voisi silti kärsiä...? Tietysti pyörivän massan minimointi on ensisijaista, mutta rungon paino vaikuttaa myös pyörän käsiteltävyyteen eikä "omasta rungosta laihduttaminen" ole sama asia.

----------


## noniinno

Leipoisivat nyt nopsaan sen kuitu-xc-täysjouston, voisi olla paljonkin kiinnostusta.

----------


## juho_u

Minua taas kiinnostaa kuitunen 120-130mm joustava 29". 110mm on liian vähän, mutta 140mm on vähän liian järeä 29". Nyt ajelen kevyellä 150mm joustavalla 27.5" täpärillä, ajatuksena uusi fillari ois loivakulmainen ja kevyt 29".

Uusi tulee mukavaksi lenkkipeliksi ja maastoretkeilyyn.

----------


## noniinno

120mm on ainakin maraan ihan hyvä, olisko kuitenkin xc-pyörän joustoksi pitkähkö? Toki jos jousto toimii äärettömän tehokkaasti ja ajoasennosta saa matalan niin mikä jottei.

----------


## msuomal

Tässä testikokemusta tuohon XC näkökulmaan. Kirjoittelin blogiin, kun se nyt on vaan helpompaa:

https://msuomal.wordpress.com/2017/0...nk-110-koeajo/

----------


## Salomo

> Tässä testikokemusta tuohon XC näkökulmaan. Kirjoittelin blogiin, kun se nyt on vaan helpompaa:
> 
> https://msuomal.wordpress.com/2017/0...nk-110-koeajo/



Thanks, tää oli hyvä. Välillä aina tulee mietittyä tota 110:iä josko sillä korvaisi am jäykkäperän. Testiä tai kokemuksia vaan ei oikein ole löytynyt mistään ja Jyväskylään on pitkä matka :-)

----------


## Mokka

Hyvä oli kirjoitus. Yleensä näkynyt vai  sitä järeämmän kaluston evolinkejä, niin mitä tuossa 110 tulee hyötyjä verrattuna isompiin, varsinkin jos mennään koko paketti pyörinä. Reba vs yari esim.? 

Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## CamoN

Komeaa hehkutusta Evolink 140:stä Pinkbikessä. Pikkuhiljaa alkaa tällainen vanhanliiton ajokoiraksi aikovakin uskoa, että pyörä on ehkä keksitty uudelleen.

----------


## Speiser

Analyysi se oli vuoden testaamisesta. Lopputulema loistopeli.

----------


## msuomal

Lisää Evolink 110 kokemuksia tulossa vähän myöhemmin  :Hymy: .

----------


## mackaiweri

On kyllä aivan jäätävän hienon värinen runko!

----------


## msuomal

Tässä ois juttu kasaamisesta ja kokoonpanosta. Kävin tänään lyhyesti ekat jousituksen säädöt tekemässä. Lähiaikoina tulee varmasti ajettua kohtuu paljon, joten kirjoitan sitten lisää siitä miltä pyörä alkaa käytännössä tuntumaan  :Hymy: .

https://msuomal.wordpress.com/2017/0...110-rakentelu/

----------


## CamoN

> Tässä ois juttu kasaamisesta ja kokoonpanosta. Kävin tänään lyhyesti ekat jousituksen säädöt tekemässä. Lähiaikoina tulee varmasti ajettua kohtuu paljon, joten kirjoitan sitten lisää siitä miltä pyörä alkaa käytännössä tuntumaan .



Ymmärsinkö oikein että runko on L-kokoinen? Oletko itse minkä mittainen?

----------


## msuomal

> Ymmärsinkö oikein että runko on L-kokoinen? Oletko itse minkä mittainen?



Joo, L:llä. 190cm. Jälleen kerran kokojen rajalla  :Hymy: . Pole suosittelee L:ää 180-190cm ja XL:ää 190->. Pyörä on piiiiitkä, joten jotenkin tähän mun käyttötarkoitukseen ajattelin tuon L:n riittävän.

----------


## CamoN

> Joo, L:llä. 190cm. Jälleen kerran kokojen rajalla . Pole suosittelee L:ää 180-190cm ja XL:ää 190->. Pyörä on piiiiitkä, joten jotenkin tähän mun käyttötarkoitukseen ajattelin tuon L:n riittävän.



Minkälainen käyttötarkoituksesi on? Minäkin olen kokojen rajalla, mutta siellä toisessa päässä. Suunnittelin M-kokoa vahvasti XC-painotteiseen ajoon, mutta sen saatavuus on erityisesti runkosettinä heikko. Polelta suositeltiin L:ää ja käyn koeistumassa sellaisen viikon päästä.

----------


## msuomal

> Minkälainen käyttötarkoituksesi on? Minäkin olen kokojen rajalla, mutta siellä toisessa päässä. Suunnittelin M-kokoa vahvasti XC-painotteiseen ajoon, mutta sen saatavuus on erityisesti runkosettinä heikko. Polelta suositeltiin L:ää ja käyn koeistumassa sellaisen viikon päästä.



Mullakin vahvasti XC painotteista. Siksi noita grammoja kyttäilinkin. Yleisesti ottaen tykkään ajaa teknisessä maastossa enemmän kuin hiekkateillä tai neulaspoluilla, mutta tällä pyörällä ajattelin hanskata ne kaikki.

----------


## msuomal

Ensimmäisiä ajokokemuksia omalla Evolink 110:llä:

https://msuomal.wordpress.com/2017/0...10-kokemuksia/

----------


## msuomal

Blogin lukeneille tiedoksi, että sain perän jousituksen säädettyä tänään kohdilleen ja tuo alkuherkkyyden puute oli käyttäjän vika, ei rungon eikä iskarin. Iskarin rebound säätövara tuntui oudon pieneltä, kun etsin ääripäät ja yritin laittaa lähtötilan keskelle. Siinä tuntui olevan vain 10 pykälää eli säädin sen viisi pykälää toisesta päädystä. Noh, tänään kokeilin uudestaan vähän reippaammin, niin siinä onkin 38 pykälää!! Rebound oli aivan toisessa laidassa. Nyt iskari ja sitä kautta myös koko perän jousitus toimii hyvin vaikka onkin edelleen melko pikkutarkka paineesta. Päädyin nostamaan sitä 5 PSI. Säätö jatkuu. Perä on kuitenkin jo nyt hyvän tuntuinen  :Vink: . Tänään ajoin yhden segmentin PR:n 7s parannuksella edelliseen setuppiin. Tämä on semmoinen paljon nypyttävä pätkä. Nyt pystyy polkemaan hyvin satulasta.

----------


## CamoN

Hankin edellisen täysjouston nelisen vuotta sitten, ja silloin tarkoitus oli hankkia ensisijaisesti kisapyörä kilpailemista varten. Päädyin Specialized Epiciin ('13), joka olikin kisapyöränä oikein hyvä ratkaisu. Sittemmin kilpailulliset mielenkiinnon kohteet on siirtyneet enemmän kestopäällysteelle, ja sen takia myös talli täyttynyt muilla, vieläkin kireämmillä raasereilla. Lähtökohdat on siis vahvasti siellä 29ereiden alkutaipaleen kisapyörissä, ja kaikki ensituntemukset Evolinkistä myös siihen suhteutettuja.

Kaikki, jotka ovat omistaneet ja ajaneet "kisasäätöihin" viritetyllä kalustolla, varmaan tunnistavat sen että kisapyörät kannustavat ajamaan kovaa lähellä sitä omaa rajaa, ja tavallaan myös vaativat ajajaltaan paljon. Kun maastossa kilpailu ei ole enää se ykkösasia, olen alkanut kaivata maastoajoon sellaista perusrentoutta jota Epic ei ole kannustanut ylläpitämään. Polen Evolinkiä lähempää katsellessa se vaikutti ruksaavan aika monta laatikkoa.

Numeroiden perusteella minun mitoillani (180/84) M-kokoinen Evolink 110 vaikutti ainoalta järkevältä vaihtoehdolta. Koska vanhasta pyörästä oli mahdollista siirtää suoraan melkein koko voimansiirto, jarrut ja kiekot, runkosetti oli järkevämpi ratkaisu kuin koko pyörä. Polelta ei luvattu M-kokoiselle Evolink 110 -runkosetille oikein minkäänlaista saatavuutta, mutta ilmeisesti asiakkaiden palautteen perusteella suositeltiin suoralta kädeltä L-kokoa. Samaan aikaan luin 10 senttiä pidemmän msuomalaisen kokemuksia samasta rungosta, joka oli rakennettu samanlaiseen käyttöön ja vaikutti järkevästi säädetyltä.

L-koon geometrianumerot eivät vaikuttaneet edes vertailukelpoisilta vanhaan Epiciin. Se oli totta kai tiedossa että kyseessä on merkittävän pitkä pyörä, mutta stack ja reach eivät käyneet järkeen. Sattuipa kuitenkin käymään niin, että olin eräänä päivänä Vaajakosken ohikulkumatkalla. Sovin esittelypyörän parkkipaikkapyörittelyn etukäteen. Muodon vuoksi rullailin 500 metriä, mutta oikeastaan ensipolkaisusta oli selvää että L-kokoinen olisi säädettävissä aivan sopivaksi.

Ei muuta kuin runkosetti kainaloon ja menoksi. Vaikkei rungon hankkiminen ollut varmaa, suhtauduin projektiin sen verran itsevarmasti että hankin keulan, kammet ja tilpehööriä jo etukäteen. Elinsiirtopotilaan purkuun ja pesuun vierähti ensimmäinen neljän tunnin iltavuoro ja Evolinkiä kasasin hartaudella kahtena päivänä kuutisen tuntia. Mitään varsinaisia ongelmia ei ollut, mutta yllättävän hyvin pyörän parissa saa kulumaan aikaa kun yrittää tehdä kaikki huolellisesti, ja kasatessaan myös huoltaa käytettyjä palikoita. Kasauksen aikana huomasi rungon teollisen luonteen - viimeistely ei ole pyöräteollisuuden state of the artia, mutta edustaa hienoa metalliteollista näkökulmaa pyörän suunnitteluun. Kaikki yksityiskohdat on ennen kaikkea fiksuja - läpiviennit ei ole tarpeettoman ahtaita, joka paikassa on valumareikiä, viimeistely vaikuttaa kulutusta kestävältä, se "Pole-pultti" on ihanan tarkoilla mitoilla sovitettu ja niin edelleen.



Oli tietysti tiedossa ettei Evolinkit ole mitään keijukaisia ja arvioin massan lisääntyvän M-kokoiseen Epiciin nähden vähintään 1,5 kiloa, ellei enemmän. Painon kanssa on kuitenkin hauska puuhata, joten päätin kirjata ylös kaikki komponenttipainot ja kokonaisuuden painon. Lopulta pyörälle tuli painoksi 12,9kg, jossa on yli kahden kilon ero vanhaan. Veikkasin pääseväni näillä palikoilla samaan luokkaan msuomalaisen kanssa, mutta eihän se mennyt lähellekään. Keula oli yllättävän painava ja kiekoista olisi otettavissa 250g. Kevyemmällä keulalla & kiekoilla oltaisiin siellä 12,3-12,5kg paikkeilla. Muut kevennykset onkin sitten mielestäni marginaalisia - satulatolpasta saisi 50g, jarruista saisi 50g jne.



Päätin käyttää takavaihtajan ja -jarrun läpiviennit täysimääräisesti. Jarruletkun vedin "suorinta" linjaa keskiön päältä...



...ja vaihdevaijerin keskiön alta, koska suorin linjan ei olisi toiminut eturattaan takia.




Varmistin vaijerikuoren ja jarruletkun nipparilla sopivaan kiinnityskohtaan, ettei ne pääse ahdistelemaan kampia. Pitänee seurata kuoren ja letkun ympäristöjä ja säilyttää suojateippiä sekä pehmusteita lähellä, jos linkuston tehdessä duunia ne alkaa kuluttaa vääriä paikkoja.

Kasauksen ja hienosäätöjen jälkeen ensilenkille. Onhan se ensimmäinen viisi kilometriä hassua, kun etupyörä vaeltaa kaukana edessä. Ensimetreillä vaikuttaa siltä että pyörää pitää ajaa enemmän, mutta itse asiassa asiaan liittyy vain poisoppimista ja omaan perstuntumaan luottamista. Totutellessa tulee kallistettua pyörää ja ajoittain jopa vastaohjattua tietoisesti, huomattavasti enemmän kuin vanhalla pyörällä. Nopeasti saa myös oppimäärän siitä, miten toimitaan jos pitkää pyörää kallistaa ja kaarteen puolivälissä tajuaa, että meni vähän liikaa. Jyrkemmällä keulakulmalla etupyörän "asettelu" tarkoille linjoille on helpompaa, ja loivempaa täytyy ennakoida vähän enemmän. Väärä linja voi johtaa siihen, että etupyörä tulee ajettua "pussiin" tiukkaan mutkaan ja vauhti sakkaa. Vääriltä linjoilta oppii kuitenkin pois nopeasti, kun ennakoi ja ajaa koko pyörää aktiivisella otteella.

Kun kehäkoko pysyy samana, mutta joustomatkat pitenee pykälällä ja kulmat muuttuu radikaalisti, kaikki itsestään selvät muutokset on tietysti havaittavissa. Mielestäni Epicillä on helppo ylläpitää kovia nopeuksia maastossa niin kauan, kunnes eteen tulee kuoppia jotka on enemmän kuin kolmasosa kehän korkeudesta. Tai kääntäen jos ajolinjalla on yhtä korkeita pyöreälakisia kiviä, joihin ei ole kiertomahdollisuutta. Epicillä nopeuden ylläpitääkseen sellaiset paikat vaatii erittäin hyvää tekniikkaa ja yritteliäisyyttä, kun Evolink menee samoista paikoista eleettömästi. Pyörän vauhti tuotetaan tietysti edelleen siellä reidessä, mutta Evolink menee ymmärrettävistä syistä hankalammasta maastosta vaivattomammin läpi.

Tähän mennessä olen leimannut kaikki "notkumattomien" linkustojen mainospuheet markkinamiesten huuhaaksi. Antaahan se nivel myöten, jos vipuvarresta kohdistaa siihen voimaa. Spessun Brainin toimintaperiaatteen olen ymmärtänyt ja pitänyt sen toimintaa oikein hyvänä, kun se on viimeisen päälle säädetty. Nyt olen sitten kohdannut sen "notkumattoman" perän Evolinkissä. Totta kai linkusto huojuu normaalin painuman ympäristössä polkemisen tahtiin, mutta on hämmentävää kuinka vähän se tuntuu polkimissa tai satulassa. Iskari kantaa poljinvoiman alla hyvin ja tuottaa samalla kuitenkin pehmeän pintaherkän tuntuman. Iskari lukkoon kytkemällä linkusto seisoo terhakkaasti asennossa joka on omiaan siirtymillä, mutta lukon käyttö maastossa (nousut mukaan lukien) tuntuu aika turhalta. Hankin keulaan kaukosäädinmuutoksen vaatimat palikat ja ajattelin virittää FIT4-vaimentimelle vivun SRAM X0 3spd -vaihdevivusta, mutta nyt sekin tuntuu vähän toisarvoiselta. Pyörä kannustaa pysymään "keskeisellä paikalla" satulassa niin vahvasti, ettei putkelta tule juuri runtattua. Ja jos ei käy putkella, keulan lukituskin on vain siirtymiä varten. Descend- ja Trail-asennoille on toki omanlaisensa ideaalimaastot, ehkä sen toiminnallisuuden takia kaukosäädin olisi hyvä virittää.

Hämmästyttävin Evolinkin ominaisuus on sen nousukyky teknisessä maastossa. Kevyempi pyörä menee toki tasaisen ja jyrkän kätevämmin ylös, mutta Evolinkin takapyörällä on merkittävästi enemmän pitoa kuin Epicissä. Nousin heti ensilenkillä kuivassa maastossa matalanappularenkaalla vaivattomasti sellaisia paikkoja, jotka on Epicillä vaatineet aina yritystä ja tarkkaa ajamista. Sitten tilanne tietysti muuttuu, jos olosuhteet on sellaiset ettei rengas yksinkertaisesti tuota kitkaa alustaan. Ja muuttuu muuten nopeasti myös silloin, jos erehtyy nousemaan putkelle. Satulasta ajaessa painoa on takana riittävästi.



Loppukaneettina todettakoon, etten tähän astisen elämäni aikana ole täysin ymmärtänyt mitä adjektiivi "päheä" varsinaisesti tarkoittaa. Nyt tiedän.

----------


## Kemizti

Maailma muuttuu ja "polekuskit lisääntyy metsissä"

----------


## noniinno

CamoN tekstejä on aina mukava lukea. Alkaa Polekuume tarttumaan. Kummallista. Luulin olevani immuuni.

----------


## akkki

msuomal ja CamoN ovat hyvin pitkälle samoilla linjoilla meikäläisen kanssa. Ylämäkipitoa on paljon ja tekniset paikat niin ala- ja ylämäkeen, sekä tasaisella menevät vain yksinkertaisesti helposti läpi. Jotain 110 etenemiskyvystä kertoo se, että ajoin oman parhaan sijoituksen XCM -cupin kisassa sillä 1kk sen jälkeen kun sain sen alleni (7. miehet yleinen, Luukin maraton 2015) Oikeastaan ainoa paikka missä 110 ei loista on helpot latupohjanousut. Painoa toki voisi olla aavistuksen vähemmän, minun protorunko on ollut kevyimmillään 11,8kg ajokunnossa.

----------


## Antza44

Paljonko tuossa Polen 110 evon perässä on tilaa? Onko mitään toivoa 29+ 3" kumille? Onhan tuo sininen runko aivan törkeän hiano!

----------


## kauris

Kuvassa siinä näyttää kieltämättä olevan jotkut 1.5 leveät vain ja ne pistävät silmään pahasti muutoin hienossa kokonaisuudessa. Olisi kiva nähdä tuosta yksilöstä kuva edes 2.4 leveillä isonappulaisilla.

----------


## PK1

^^ Laitoin Polelle joku aika sitten mailia ja kysyin mahtuuko 29 plussakumit, vastaukseksi tuli ei. 
Evolink olisi heti hankintalistalla jos kunnon renkaat mahtuisi alle.

----------


## Antza44

^Arvattavissahan tuo oli :Irvistys: .

----------


## miumau

Minulla on 150:ssä Evolinkissä tällä hetkellä 2.6x29 Nobby Nicit ja hyvin sopii pyörimään samoin FatFreddiet sopivat helposti. 3.0x29 sopisi varmaan leveyden puolesta ilman ongelmia mutta jotkut 3.0 voivat olla niin kutsutusti korkeita renkaita joten ehkä siinä on syy miksi eivät ole sanoneet että sopii. 
   Veikkaisin että osa noista 29x3.0  sopii mutta kaikista suurimmat eivät.Jos vaikka  FF:stä olisi olemassa 29 versio niin voisi tehdä tiukkaa, mutta jotkut Maxxikset luultavasti sopii helposti. Eli ei muutakun tilailemaan iso pino 3.0 kokoisia renkaita ja koittamaan sopiiko :Hymy:

----------


## Roko

Ehkä valmistaja voisi palvella asiakkaita koittamalla mitkä mahtuvat ja jakaa tieto sivuillaan? Oman pyörän kohdalla riitti kivijalan "kyl sen pitäis mahtua" mutta ns faktatieto ois aina kivaa

----------


## PK1

Eli tällaisen vastauksen sain:

_käytiin hakemassa ihan kaupasta meille Bontrager Chubagabra 29 x 3.0  renkaat, jotta saadaan asialle selvyys, mutta liian ahtaat ovat 

Kyllä  ne paikalleen menee ja leveydestään mahtuivat ihan ok, mutta "pituus"  tai paremminkin renkaan kehä on liikaa meidän takahaarukalle._

----------


## CamoN

Evolink 110:n toisella lenkillä ihmettelin narinaa joka kuului linkuston liikkuessa. Arvelin ajon aikana sen johtuvan jostain vaijerikuoren hankauksesta tms., mutta lenkin jälkeen huomasin tämän. Pyörää kasatessa taisin kokeilla nopeasti linkuston pulttien kireydet mutta iskarin kiinnityspultit saattoi jäädä välistä.



Silmääräisesti tarkistaen iskarin kiinnityspultti, linkuston hahlot tai iskarin puslat eivät ehtineet kärsiä vahinkoa. Vaikea sanoa milloin iskarin takapään pultin vastakappale on irronnut kokonaan, narina varmaan alkoi jo kun pultti oli löysällä. Lähestyin Polea sähköpostilla ja sain ensimmäisenä arkipäivänä vastaukseksi linkin verkkokaupassa olevaan piilotettuun tuotteeseen "iskarin pultin vastakappale". Parissa päivässä se oli kotiutettu ja ajo jatkuu taas. Laitoin asentaessa siihen "Pole-pulttiin" vaseliinia kun se vaikutti kiertyvän aika karheasti, nyt laitoin kaikkiin linkuston pultteihin ja iskarin kiinnityspultteihin kevyesti kuparitahnaa. Pitänee seurata tilannetta jos noilla pulteilla on löystymistaipumusta, seuraavaksi sitten jotain lukitetta peliin jos ei tokene.

Kysyin Polelta suositusmomentit. Kuulemma ne ovat kaikille linkuston pulteille 10-12Nm.

----------


## msuomal

Tänään tuli ajeltua 70km Peurungan ympäristön maastoja 110:llä ja vastaan tuli suunnilleen kaikki maastotyypit. Pyörä suoriutui hyvin ihan hiekkatieajosta teknisiin kivikkopolkuihin ja tietysti alamäet oli hupia  :Hymy: .

Peurungan maastot on Mäkisiä ja nousukykyäkin tuli testattua useasti. Tämä on kyllä helppo pyörä ajaa mistä vaan. Ongelmaksi muodostui lähinnä oma voimansiirto, kun nesteytys ei ihan onnistunut ja etureisi rupesi kramppaamaan yhden nousun jälkeen. Näin ei ole käynyt mulle koskaan aikaisemmin ja mieleen kerkesi tulla jo ennen tätä taas se fiilis, että Polen geometria ainakin minulla kuormittaa etureisiä normaalia enemmän. Minusta tuntuu juuri ylämäkiin, että takareiden yläosaa ja pakaraa on vaikeampi saada työhön mukaan (vaikka teoriassa onkin sama missä kulmassa satulatolppa on, kunhan etäisyys keskiöön on sama). Onko sulla, CamoN, nyt parin lenkin kokemuksella mitään vastaavia tuntemuksia?

----------


## Kemizti

Tänään Evolink130+lla vähän bikepark/enskahommia Sappeella. Takajousitus toimii kyllä enduropätkillä ja parkissa just niin hyvin ja eleettömästi, että vakio Yari jättää vähä toiminnaltaan toivomisen varaa kovemmissa vauhdeissa.. Pyörän geometria sopii minun(kin) ajotyylilleni kuin nakutettu ja tulipa sivuttua/parannettua muutamaa Intensellä hardpackiksi luokiteltavalla alustalla ajettua strava-aikaa, vaikka radoilla oli nyt pakkaantumatonta sepeliä ennen- ja bermeissä.. Huikea laitos ja lisää kyllä luottamusta omiin setämies-ajotaitoihin kummasti.

----------


## CamoN

> Onko sulla, CamoN, nyt parin lenkin kokemuksella mitään vastaavia tuntemuksia?



Tänään rytyytin 59km lenkin paikallisissa maastoissa. Joukossa pari helppoa enduro-ränniä Mielakan rinteillä, XCO-reittiä ja normaalia pohjois-kymenlaaksolaista tyyppimaastoa. Nousumetrejä kertyi lopulta vain 750m, tarkoitus oli ajaa rentoa vapaavauhtista ja yritin välttää maksimivoimajaksoja. 

Jälkikäteen illalla huomasi että tuli sitä voimaa käytettyä, eikä tullut syötyä tai juotua tarpeeksi. Tänä keväänä kramppia ennakoiva kihelmöinti etureidessä on ollut minulle yllättävän tuttua pitkillä lenkeillä, aiemmin krampit on alkaneet vasta pitkän kisavauhtisen rupeaman jälkeen. Tämän päivän lenkillä ei tullut minkäänlaisia kramppituntemuksia. Minulla on edessä 32T ovaaliratas, jolla on jonkunlainen vaikutus. 

Iskareiden säädöissä pääsin mielestäni nopeasti hyvään lopputulokseen. Hain 25-30% painuman ja sellaisella paineella 70-80% joustomatkasta tulee käytettyä normaalissa maastoajossa, loput sitten kovemmassa paikutuksessa. Takaiskari on jonkun verran progressiivisempi kuin keula. Paluuvaimennuksissa päädyin lähelle hidasta ääripäätä, erityisesti takana. Geometriasta olen huomannut sen, että kädet kuormittuu melko paljon vaikka keula poimisi pienet tärskyt hyvin. Satulan kaltevuussäädöllä voisi varmaan korjata painopistettä hieman taaemmas, mutta toisaalta ei käsistä ole vielä voima tai kontrolli loppunut.

Vaikka Evolink alkaa tuntua jo "omalta", se jaksaa silti hämmästyttää monipuolisuudellaan. Viimeksi joskus pikkunöösinä olen ollut näin innostunut hyppimään pyörällä luomuhyppyreistä ja rakennetuista hyppyreistä. Ja toisaalta sama pyörä kannustaa ajamaan jyrkkisiä ja teknisiä nousuja. Itseluottamus on koholla kaikenlaisissa paikoissa. Sitten kun päätyy tasaisemmalle pätkälle voi ajaa ihan surutta kovaa satulasta ilman iskarilukituksia, kun perä ei notku huomattavasti. Tietenkään ihan samanlaista herkkyyttä ei ole kuin kevyemmässä ja lyhyemmässä pyörässä, mutta luulenpa että kun tulee rakennettua se alle 1500g kiekkosetti kehän sisäleveydellä 25-30mm, tämäkin lähtee tarvittaessa kuin hauki rannasta.

----------


## Antza44

^Mitenkäs se perä sitten keinuu, kun putkelta runnoo?

----------


## Blackborow

> ^Mitenkäs se perä sitten keinuu, kun putkelta runnoo?



Väärin ajettu.

Kiitos CamoN:lle hyvistä kommenteista. Vaikuttaa noiden perusteella, että olin oikeassa Evolinkin suhteen, mitä omaan ajamiseeni tulee.

----------


## CamoN

> ^Mitenkäs se perä sitten keinuu, kun putkelta runnoo?



Ihan niin kuin voisi kuvitella, kun keula ja takaiskari myötäilevät polkimiin kohdistuvaa voimaa. Esimerkiksi soratienousussa takarenkaan saa kunnolla runttaamalla sutimaan polkemisen tahtiin, vaikka paluuvaimennus olisi melko hitaalla. Minun mielikuvani on että satulasta polkiessa Evolink ylläpitää polkemisen tehokkuuden illuusion erinomaisesti. Johtuisiko kohtalaisen tasaisesta jännityksestä ketjulla, joka vastustaa linkuston liikettä. Putkelta polkiessa ketjun jännitys on epätasaisempi ja illuusio häviää.

Edit: Korostettakoon vielä, että perän keinunnassa on mielestäni kyse täysin subjektiivisesti siitä, minkälaisen linkuston liikkeen kokee häiritseväksi. Cyclocrossin saa sutimaan soratienousussa helposti tekemällä oikeat asiat väärin ja oikein kova ajomies saa maantiepyöränkin sutimaan kestopäällystenousussa, jos välttämättä haluaa.

----------


## Antza44

> Ihan niin kuin voisi kuvitella, kun keula ja takaiskari myötäilevät polkimiin kohdistuvaa voimaa. Esimerkiksi soratienousussa takarenkaan saa kunnolla runttaamalla sutimaan polkemisen tahtiin, vaikka paluuvaimennus olisi melko hitaalla. Minun mielikuvani on että satulasta polkiessa Evolink ylläpitää polkemisen tehokkuuden illuusion erinomaisesti. Johtuisiko kohtalaisen tasaisesta jännityksestä ketjulla, joka vastustaa linkuston liikettä. Putkelta polkiessa ketjun jännitys on epätasaisempi ja illuusio häviää.
> 
> Edit: Korostettakoon vielä, että perän keinunnassa on mielestäni kyse täysin subjektiivisesti siitä, minkälaisen linkuston liikkeen kokee häiritseväksi. Cyclocrossin saa sutimaan soratienousussa helposti tekemällä oikeat asiat väärin ja oikein kova ajomies saa maantiepyöränkin sutimaan kestopäällystenousussa, jos välttämättä haluaa.



Mitäs lyhytjoustoisia ns XC täpäreitä on sinulla ollut entuudestaan miten perän toiminta vertaantuu niihin?

----------


## CamoN

> Mitäs lyhytjoustoisia ns XC täpäreitä on sinulla ollut entuudestaan miten perän toiminta vertaantuu niihin?



Kuten tuolla viestissä #140 selvitin, minulla on pitkä kokemus Specialized Epic 29:stä, ensin alumiini- ja sittemmin hiilikuiturunkoisena. Epic on tietysti Brain-takaiskarin takia omanlaisensa erikoistapaus. Brain on oikein säädettynä erittäin toimiva. Toisaalta Epicin ja Spessun muiden vastaavien pyörien linkustogeometriat on erittäin yksinkertaisia, koska ne on rakennettu puhtaasti Brainin ympärille.

En lähde vertailemaan pelkkiä pyörien periä toisiinsa, koska nämä kyseiset kaksi pyörää on muutenkin valtavan erilaisia vaikka käyttötarkoitus on samankaltainen.

----------


## SammyB

> Polen geometria ainakin minulla kuormittaa etureisiä normaalia enemmän.



Tuli aikoinaan triathlonia harrastettua jonkin verran ja niissä piireissähän on tapana jakkaraa asennella reippaasti eteenpäin ajatuksella, että juoksussa olisi tuoreemmat takareidet.

----------


## msuomal

> Tuli aikoinaan triathlonia harrastettua jonkin verran ja niissä piireissähän on tapana jakkaraa asennella reippaasti eteenpäin ajatuksella, että juoksussa olisi tuoreemmat takareidet.



Joo, näin olen minäkin ymmärtänyt ja noiden triathlon pyörien satulatolpan kulmat on juuri tuota 76/77 asteen luokkaa. Tietty keulasta ollaan matalammalla. Oma huomattavan vajaa kestävyys(lihas)kunto on alunperin peräisin juoksuharrastuksesta ja siellähän hyvällä juoksijalla 2/3 voimantuotosta tulee jalan takapuolelta. En nyt halua lähteä taas pitkästi tähän keskusteluun, mutta oman empiirisen tutkimukseni perusteella ei pidä paikkaansa väittämä, että olisi polkemisen kannalta ihan sama missä kulmassa keskiöön nähden satula on kunhan se on saman etäisyyden päässä. Tuohon vaikuttaa niin monta eri tekijää, että pelkkä teoria ympyrän kehälle tuotetusta voimasta ei riitä. Oma epäilykseni on, että jostain syystä se poljinkaaren tehokkain osa ei kierry mukana tolpan kulman muuttuessa vaan säilyy samalla kohdalla. Tietystä satulatolpan kulmasta on vaan vaikeampi tehdä töitä sen mukaisesti. Hankala selittää omia hajanaisia teorioita  :Hymy: . Taigassa (77 astetta) kokeilin 20mm offset tolppaa samalla etäisyydellä keskiöstä ja lihaskuormituksessa on selkeä ero. Jos tuo väittämä pitäisi paikkaansa, niin polkemisen pitäisi tuntua täysin samalta huolimatta siitä mihin lihakset ovat tottuneet. Ei tunnu. Tein testejä pitkään sen jälkeen, kun olin talven ajan tottunut polkemaan Taigan pystyllä tolpalla. Vaihdon kesken lenkinkin satulatolppaa ja tein viikon testijaksoja. Olen kuitenkin sitä mieltä, että pystystä tolpasta on hyötyä muuten maastoajossa tasapainoillessa (kuski tulee keskemmälle pyörän pituutta), ylämäissä jne. Nyt sitten mietin, että pitäisikö vaan alkaa treenaamaan vahvempia etureisiä  :Vink: . Seuraavaksi kokeilen nostaa hieman satulaa tuossa pystymmässä kulmassa, koska silloin takareiden yläosan pitäisi kuormittua enemmän.

----------


## santei

Mitenkäs linkuston laakerit on teillä kestänyt? Jonkinverran saanut kaikenmaailman polejuttuja seuratessani sellaisen kuvan, että olisi aika nopeaaki olleet vaihtokunnossa. Toki ilmeisesti osasyy ainakin oli jokin huonoilla toleransseilla ollut linkku tms. erä

----------


## miumau

Miulla on nyt ollut tuo Evolinkki vuoden enkä ainakaan vielä ole huomannut laakereissa mitään ongelmia

----------


## Kiituri

Tällaista höpöä kysleisin että onko Polelink rungossa keskiölaakeri raattaan puolella kiinni rungossa vai liikkuuko (=kiertyykö) laakerikuppi jousituksen mukana suhteessa runkoon ?

----------


## JoseJ

Onko tuo Evolink 140 sellanen että sillä vihtii käydä myös perus iltalenkit ja vaikka tunturisa yöpymäsä?

----------


## CamoN

> Tällaista höpöä kysleisin että onko Polelink rungossa keskiölaakeri raattaan puolella kiinni rungossa vai liikkuuko (=kiertyykö) laakerikuppi jousituksen mukana suhteessa runkoon ?



Jos tarkoitit Polen Evolink-runkoa, siinä laakerikupit kierretään etu- ja takakolmion välissä olevaan linkuston osaan. Laakerikupit siis kiertyvät joustoliikkeen mukana, mutta eivät suorassa suhteessa takakolmioon koska kyseinen linkuston osa on laakeroitu myös takapäästään.

https://youtu.be/iIr9GKVQ_k8

Tuon linkuston osan laakerointia keskiön alueelta ei tullut tutkittua runkosettiä kasatessa, mutta jonkunlainen laakerointi siellä on. Eli ajatuksellisesti kammet on laakeroitu kahdesti suhteessa etukolmioon - kammet pyörii keskiölaakereilla, ja keskiölaakerikupit kiertyy linkuston laakereilla.

Eilen ajoin ensimmäisen kisan tapaisen pidemmän vauhdikkaan lenkin Evolink 110:llä. Pitkän ja loivan pyörän laskukyky ei tietysti ole yllätys, mutta nousukyky jyrkästi kumpuilevassa harjumaastossa jaksoi edelleen hämmästyttää. Nopea mäen nouseminen vaatii tietysti jalkaa joka tilanteessa, mutta voima välittyy niin tehokkaasti polkimelta takarenkaalle että välillä tuntuu kuin pyörässä olisi jokin avustin päällä.

----------


## Jarppi44

Kaipailisin hieman kokemuksia evolink140 keikoista.

Mitä keuloja porukalla on ollu kiinni näissä? Onko huomattavaa eroa esim rock shokissa, jos on 150mm tai 160mm kiinni. Toki vaikuttaa geometriaan hieman, mutta kokemuksia kaipailisin...

----------


## Kiituri

> Jos tarkoitit Polen Evolink-runkoa, siinä laakerikupit kierretään etu- ja takakolmion välissä olevaan linkuston osaan. Laakerikupit siis kiertyvät joustoliikkeen mukana, mutta eivät suorassa suhteessa takakolmioon koska kyseinen linkuston osa on laakeroitu myös takapäästään...



Jep, tutoa tarkoitin. Kiitän.

----------


## santei

Vihdoin pääsin Polea koeajamaan. Testasin Evolink 140 ja 150 mallit Sappeen reiteillä. Ainakin alamäkeen tosi hienoja vehkeitä ajaa! Erityisesti tykkäsin tuosta Evolink 140-mallista 29 renkailla. Rullaa hienosti ja on vakaa ajettava. Yllättäen tuo tuntui heti istuvan käteen kuin hanska. Ajattelin, että radikaali geometria ja isommat renkaat (nykyisessä siis 650b) olisi vaatinut totuttelua mutta ei. Ajoasentoa voisi kuvailla luonnolliseksi.

Perus lenkkiajon suorituskyky pitäisi vielä päästä testaamaan. Ikävä fakta, että varsinkin näin Etelä-Pohjanmaalla noi ajot on verrattain tasaisia ja välimatkojen takia bikepark yms kunnon enskatouhut jää vähäisemmäksi, joten pitäisi tuo lenkkipyöräksi soveltuvuus vielä testata.

----------


## JoseJ

Kävin ite testaamassa Evolink 140 Polen takapihalla. Samoilla linjoilla santein kanssa.. ajoasento napsahtaa heti kohilleen.
Tulipa sitten tilattua oma.. Ei täällä meilläkään ole liian mäkistä tämä maasto. Mutta mitä nyt muutaman testilenkin perusteella voi sanoa, niin toimii kyllä upeasti myös siinä perus lenkkiajossa.. ja sitten kun se nousu tai lasku tulee mitä ei ole ennen päässyt ajamalla. Ja pole vain kiipeää siitä yli.. aii että!

----------


## sak

Evolink 110 TR 
Koko L
Kuskilla mittaa 187
Sramin jarru ja vaihteisto kikkareet.
Turbine dropperi.
Dt swiss m1700 kiekot.
Yari 120mm keulalla ja monarch takana.
Eli vakio muuten paitsi penkki, tupit ja stemmi.

Muutaman(4) lenkin jälkeen pyörän pituus hieman häiritsee lähinnä trial tyylisessä kikkailussa(mikä oli odotettavissa+vajavaiset taidot)
Mutta vauhdista tuo tykkää ja nopeus jolla kurviin voi kallistaa ällistyttää. 
YliRohkeita ajolinjavalintoja tulee jo tehtyä.
Imalennot ja alastulot on vakaita.

Hitaassa möngerryksessä tuo ei ole parhaillaan, tai tuntuu hieman oudolta.  Ja painaahan tämä, en ole punninnut, vielä. Tuleeko ostorapula : )

Bunnyhopit sun muut töyräille ponnistukset onnistuu ja muutama uusi kohta ajettu mitä ei ennen päässyt edes harjoittelemalla.


Perän toimintaa en vielä hirveästi osaa kommentoida muuten kuin että häiritseviä tekijöitä ei vielä ole ilmaantunut.
Hyvin vastaa polkimen komentoon sekä putkelta että penkistä.
Isolla sägilla ajelen.

Jämäkkä tuo on joo.

Plussaa modifikointi mahdollisuuksista. 
Jouston määrän muokkaaminen ja plussakumisysteemit.

Lyhytjoustoinen oli hakusessa ja tällä mennään

----------


## sak

> Evolink 110 TR 
> Koko L
> Kuskilla mittaa 187
> Sramin jarru ja vaihteisto kikkareet.
> Turbine dropperi.
> Dt swiss m1700 kiekot.
> Yari 120mm keulalla ja monarch takana.
> Eli vakio muuten paitsi penkki, tupit ja stemmi.
> 
> ...



Onnistuuko kuva...

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## CamoN

> Muutaman(4) lenkin jälkeen pyörän pituus hieman häiritsee lähinnä trial tyylisessä kikkailussa(mikä oli odotettavissa+vajavaiset taidot)



Olen kokenut päinvastoin. Tai tarkoitan, että esimerkiksi pitkän (ja vähän raskaan) pyörän etu- tai takapään keventäminen pyörän päällä polkimilla seisten vaatii toki isoja liikkeitä, mutta toisaalta pyörä on niin vakaa että trackstandia on yllättävän helppo ylläpitää satulassa istuen tai polkimilla seisten. Olen huomannut että poluilla ahtaissa tai hankalissa paikoissa temppuvalikoimaan on tullut lisäys - Evolinkillä voi vaikka pysähtyä jalkautumatta ja edetä viisi senttiä kerrallaan, kunnes on sopivassa asennossa vauhdin kasvattamiseen. Edellisellä pyörällä tuollainen oli ihan toivotonta, kun painopiste oli paljon hankalampi säilyttää pyörän "keskellä". Mutta se pyörä olikin XC-skaalan toisessa päässä, jonka kanssa nimenomaan jalkaudutaan kun eteen sattuu liian iso este ja heilautetaan höyhenen kevyt kisarassi olalle.

----------


## CamoN

Sattuipa tuossa viitisen päivää sitten pieni vahinko. Tykitin yhtä pätkää melkolailla täysillä, kun joku vesakon tyvi tai vastaava pääsi yllättämään puskasta. Se nykäisi kammen ja kengän välistä, vauhtia oli aika paljon eikä se siinä vaiheessa tuntunut erityisen vakavalta. Jatkoin pätkän loppuun ja tauon jälkeen ihmettelin, miten nihkeästi kammet pyörivät.



Keskiöstä oli lähtenyt alemman linkun etulaakeri ulostautumaan vetopuolelta epäkeskosti. Jokin oli vialla. Pyörällä sai vielä ajettua ihan hyvin, joten rauhallisesti noin 11km kevyenliikenteenväyliä kotiin.



Sama asia tallissa ilman kampia. Todellakin, linkun laakeri lähti pois paikoiltaan ja sen mukana tietysti vetopuolen keskiölaakerikuppi ja linkun puolikas vetopuolelta.



Kammet irtosivat yllättävän kätevästi. Linkun sai purettua kun löysäsi takapulttia vähän kerrallaan ja koputteli sen vastakappaleeseen toiselta puolelta. Vetopuolen linkun puolikkaan mukana tuli tietysti linkun etulaakeri.



Linkku murtui alalinkun vetopuolen etulaakerin sisäpuolelta.



Konsultoin Polea, ja sieltä tuli ilmoituksen jälkeen ensimmäisenä arkipäivänä kuvien perusteella tehty analyysi - linkku oli valmistusvikainen ja uusi tulee takuuseen postissa.



Vikailmoituksesta kolmantena arkipäivänä noudin uuden linkun pakettiautomaatista ja näppäsin paikoilleen. Tuolta sen siis pitäisi näyttää, vetopuolen puolikas etualalla ja ei-vetopuoli taka-alalla. Rakenne on siinä mielessä fiksu, että puolikkaat prässäytyvät päällekkäin melko leveältä alalta ja linkun takapultti tukee rakennetta siten, etteivät puolikkaat oikein pääse erkanemaan. Totta kai kammet estävät asennettuna samaa asiaa, mutta ei kampien tehtävä ole pitää linkkua kasassa.

Asentaessa yksi asia jäi vaivaamaan. Jos alalinkun etulaakerit pitäisi vaihtaa, pitää myös nämä linkun puolikkaat erottaa toisistaan. Ei-vetopuolen puolikkaassa ei ole sauman ympärillä tasaista pintaa sisä- tai ulkopuolella, johon lyödä tai johon asentaa ulosvetotyökalua. Mitoitus on niin tiivis että ihan vaan sormin vetämällä puolikkaat eivät varmasti erkane. Paras keino jonka keksin olisi kiertää vetopuolen keskiölaakerikupin vastakierteisiin jonkunlainen työkalu, jolla joko lyödä tai vetää linkun puolikasta ulospäin samalla tukien runkoa huolellisesti. Ehkä Polella on tähän remonttiin parempi työnkulku.

Sitä ihmettelin kovasti että kammet (Truvativ Descendant) ilmeisesti selvisivät tärskystä ilman vaurioita. Sen sijaan huomasin vetopuolen keskiölaakerikupin vaurion vasta, kun olin asennuksen aika.



Kuppi on melko pehmeää materiaalia, kun sen reuna on hioutunut noin reilusti joko iskusta tai kampien pyöriessä 11km matkan. Kammissa ei kuitenkaan ollut selkeää vastaavaa hioutunutta pintaa.

Koeajolenkillä huomasin kammissa aivan hienoista väljää. Korvasin vaurioituneen vetopuolen laakerikupin eräällä vähän käytetyllä vanhalla (jonka olen tuntemattomasta syystä hylännyt) ja sitä koeajolenkin jälkeen purkaessa huomasin, että vetopuolen pölysuoja oli vetäytynyt aivan kampiakselin tyveen, johon se ei kuulu. Joko pölysuoja on kulahtanut tai sitten kampiakseliin on kulunut sen verran lyöttymää, että pölysuoja pääsee helposti pois paikoiltaan. Asensin uudet keskiölaakerit jotka ovat vielä toistaiseksi koeajamatta, mutta vaikuttivat asennuksen jälkeen tukevilta ja kammet välyksettömiltä.

Että sellaista. Ihan kiva kun tuo valmistaja asuu tuossa parin tunnin päässä, niin ei tarvitse kierrättää runkoa tai sen osia pitkin maailmaa korjattavana.

----------


## Kiituri

Perinteisten keskiöiden kanssa itellä ei ole ikinä keskiö hajonnut vaikak kuinka polkimet on iskeneet kiviin ja kantoihin. Tilanteet ei ehkä olleet yhtä rajuja vaan mistä sen tietää.
Onko tuo Polen keskiö jotenkin heppoista tekoa?  Ainakin se on aika erikoinen ja sisältää monimutkaista tekniikkaa.

----------


## Fat Boy

Kuvaa kun yrittää katsoa, niin joko keskiön kierre on tehty liian pitkälle, tai paksunnos kierrettä varten liian lyhyt. Jäänyt kierteen loppupäähän kovin vähän materiaalia ja siitä murtunut. Oli syy kumpi tahansa, se on helppo korjata vaihtamalla linkku, jossa muhvi on.

----------


## sak

Aijai tuo laakerihomma, mutta apu on onneksi kohtuu lähellä.

Hidas möyriminen alkaa tuntua luonnolliselta ja kyllä tällä voi myös "vain ajella"
Pyörä oikeen innostaa kokeilemaan teknisiä nousuja ja
eteen jouduin laitamaan 30 piikkisen rattaan jyrkimpiä kinkareita varten.
Kammet ei juuri kolise kivikoon mikä on mahtavaa.

Kummasti tämä ei syö voimia, vaikka edeltäjään (stumpy fsr29) verrattuna painoa tuli lisää ja jousto väheni 2cm molemmista päistä.

Putkelta on kiva louhia menemään,
perä kantaa hienosti ja pohjaamista ei ole ilmaantunut. Persaus penkissäkin voi mennä ja herkkyyttä on ihan mukavasti.
Ainut ehkä ois jos tuohon keulaan sais jonkun hienon vaimenninpiirin,
jolla saa pogoamisen pois ja herkkyyden säilymään, lähinnä tasaisilla osuuksilla. On tuossa toki puristusvaimennus klikkeri mutta jotenkin epäilen, en ole sen toimintaan vielä perehtynyt.
Joo, se painaa n.15kg
Voi vaan mielikuvitella miten tuo 12kg vehje liikkuu : )


Hyvän tuntuinen pyörä, jep!


Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Kuvaa kun yrittää katsoa, niin joko keskiön kierre on tehty liian pitkälle, tai paksunnos kierrettä varten liian lyhyt. Jäänyt kierteen loppupäähän kovin vähän materiaalia ja siitä murtunut. Oli syy kumpi tahansa, se on helppo korjata vaihtamalla linkku, jossa muhvi on.



Mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu tosiaan. Onko tuo tosiaan kokonaan alumiinivalua? Jospa valua on vahvennettu uusiin osiin. Muistaakseni camon kirjoitti joskus polkimen osuneen kiveen. Halkeama on alkanut varmaankin silloin.

----------


## Blackborow

No huh huh jos ei pyörä kestä sitä että poljin osuu joskus kiveen.

----------


## kauris

Se voi osua kyllä hyvin eri tavoilla ja voimilla. Jollain +100 kg kuskilla ja +15 pyörällä vauhdissa kun tökkäisi kampi sopivalla kulmalla suoraan eteen osoittaen johonkin kiveen tai kallioon niin jotain hajoaa melko todennäköisesti. 
Tässä tapauksessa mitä kerrottiin, hajosi pienemmästä mutta valmistajahan sen pisti piikkiinsä ja kertoi kyseessä olleen valmistusvian, jos oikein ymmärsin. Toki rakennnekin on ilmeisesti riskialttiimpi kuin perinteisemmät ratkaisut.

----------


## Toube1

Moi,

itsekin pääydyin hankkimaan Polen Evolink 150 punaisella rungolla olevan pyörän.





Osina:
Etuhaarukka: RS Lyrik
Takajousitus: RS Monarch Plus (vakiona tuleva)
Voimansiirtona: Shimano XTR takavaihtaja ja rattaat
Edessä: Shimano Saint kammet ja Race Face Narrow Wide 34t
Jarrut: Sram Guide RS
Polkimet: DMR Vault
Lokarit: Dfender ja Mudguard (takana)
Satula: Bikeyoke revieve 125 mm
Vanteet: DT Swiss EX 1501 Spline One 27.5" / 30mm

Eli sopivasti vähän eri valmistajien osia sekaisin  :Hymy: 

Takana nyt 7 x 60 min lenkkejä ja erittäin tyytyväinen pyörään. Peruslenkin ennätys parani Polen avulla noin 5 min.. lenkin pituus 6.5 km ja siinä on aika jyrkkiä isoja nousuja.
No kerrottakoon että vanha pyörä ei ollut ihan poluille tarkoitettu, Radon Swoop 200  :Leveä hymy:  mutta silti.
Tuo pyörä kiipeää mäen päälle erittäin ketterästi kunhan kunto vaan jaloissa riittää.. itsellä tahtoo tulla sitä maitohappoa niin ei oikein jaksa mutta paranee koko ajan.
Alamäkeä en ole vielä niin paljon kokeillut, mutta peruslenkillä on muutama hyvä paikka mistä voi aika kovaa vetää ja Pole ei häviä edelliselle fillarille yhtään.. voi ajaa niin kovaa kun vaan pystyy ja uskaltaa.. pyörä on todella vakaa ajaa alamäissä.

Sen mainittakoon että olen saanut Polen suunnalta todella hyvää palvelua.. olen varmaan pommittanut heitä yli 100 kpl viesteillä ja aina vastaavat niihin ja todella nopeasti. Joten en voi muuta kun suositella Polea hyvästä tuotteesta mutta myös erittäin hyvästä ja ystävällisestä palvelusta  :Cool:

----------


## Fat Boy

> Se voi osua kyllä hyvin eri tavoilla ja voimilla. Jollain +100 kg kuskilla ja +15 pyörällä vauhdissa kun tökkäisi kampi sopivalla kulmalla suoraan eteen osoittaen johonkin kiveen tai kallioon niin jotain hajoaa melko todennäköisesti. 
> Tässä tapauksessa mitä kerrottiin, hajosi pienemmästä mutta valmistajahan sen pisti piikkiinsä ja kertoi kyseessä olleen valmistusvian, jos oikein ymmärsin. Toki rakennnekin on ilmeisesti riskialttiimpi kuin perinteisemmät ratkaisut.



Polea omistamatta. Rakenne on, ainakin tuollaisenaan, vähän heikompi. Mutta, tuohan on aika simppeli ja pieni osa vaihtaa. Jos kiveä päin ajaen hajottaa hiilarirungosta keskiönseudun, niin sehän oli sitten siinä.

Mut vois toi vahvike hivenen pidempi olla.

Kaveri, jolla on melko vähän maastopyöräkokemusta takana ajoi vähän aikaa sitten mun mondrakerilla, joka on polen tyyppinen, mutta vähän jyrkempia ja vähän lyhyempi. Ja siinä kyllä molemmat yllättyi, kuinka hyvin heppu uskalsi syöttää mäkiä alas aiempiin ajoihin nähden. Reissun jälkeen kaveri totes, että on kyllä luottamusta herättävä pyörä kun mäki jyrkkenee ja vauhti kasvaa.

Joskus pitää polea päästä kokeilemaan.

----------


## miumau

Joissain erässä noissa Polen Evolinkin linkuissa on kuulemma koneistusvirhe, jonka alihankkija oli itse huomannut ja kaikki Evolinkin omistajat joilla tuo virheellinen linkku on voivat pyytää uuden linkun sen viallisen tilalle, jos siltä tuntuu vaikka se ei olisi edes hajonnut. Näin sanoivat tuolla Polen omistajien Facebookki ryhmässä joskus viime keväänä.
   Minulla on ollut tuo 150 nyt jonkin verran yli vuoden ja vaikka polkimet on kiviin paukahdelleet ei ainakaan vielä ole ollut tuota ongelmaa. Ja kiviin ne paukkui silloin kun minulla oli 27.5 kiekot ja normirenkaat. Nyt 29 kiekoilla kiviin kolinat on kummasti vähentyneet :Hymy: . 
   Vaihtajan korvake meni rikki nyt alkuviikosta kivikossa ajaessa muita vikoja ei ole ollut. Se oli onneksi helppo vaihtaa uuteen ja runko ja vaihtaja pysyivät ehjinä, joten korvake toimi niinkuin pitikin.
29 kiekoilla tuntuu siltä kuin huijaisi koska niillä on niin helppo ajaa kaiken mailman "opstaakeleiden "yli :Hymy: .

----------


## Kemizti

Jahka joskus saan uuden iskarin ja hissitolpan kiinni, laitan kans vähä speksilistaa ja kuvia..

----------


## ibeatyouanytime

Suomalaista laatutyötä kun lahoaa heti ensimetreillä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Eipä taida olla pyörämerkkiä, jossa ei jossain uudessa mallissa olisi jotain takuutapausta ollut alkumetreillä.  Sanoisin että paljon  merkittävämpää  on tapa jolla takuuasiat hoidetaan.  Ja Polen tapauksessa se puoli näyttää olevan hyvällä mallilla.

----------


## Toube1

> Eipä taida olla pyörämerkkiä, jossa ei jossain uudessa mallissa olisi jotain takuutapausta ollut alkumetreillä.  Sanoisin että paljon  merkittävämpää  on tapa jolla takuuasiat hoidetaan.  Ja Polen tapauksessa se puoli näyttää olevan hyvällä mallilla.



Tämä on juuri se mitä itse olen kokenut.. en nyt mene yksityiskohtiin mutta saamani palvelu on ollut todella hyvä ja aina ollaan löydetty ratkaisu oli sitten kysymys toimimattomasta osasta tai vaikeasta kysymyksestä niin olen erittäin tyytyväinen saamastani palvelusta polelta :Hymy:

----------


## Salomo

https://www.polebicycles.com/evolink...vertical-feet/

Olikos tää jo täällä, eli 80.000 verttimetriä Evolinkillä Whistlerissä. Linkun laakerit vaihtokunnossa mutta muuten kokolailla ok, eli ei se nyt ihan alkumetreillä käsiin lahonnut..

----------


## Kemizti

Tiiseri..

----------


## santei

> Tiiseri..



Leo on paljo puhunu tosta iskarin tunesta ja sen tärkeydestä. Saako tuon jotenki vastaamaan rokkaria ja Polea varten suunniteltua tunea vai aiotko säätää/säädättää itse mieleiseksi?

Ite iskari sopii tuohon runkoon kyllä paremmin kuin hyvin.

----------


## Kemizti

> Leo on paljo puhunu tosta iskarin tunesta ja sen tärkeydestä. Saako tuon jotenki vastaamaan rokkaria ja Polea varten suunniteltua tunea vai aiotko säätää/säädättää itse mieleiseksi?
> 
> Ite iskari sopii tuohon runkoon kyllä paremmin kuin hyvin.



Toi kun on melko täysin itse tuunattavissa, niin hinkkaan siihen mieluisat säädöt itse..

edit, pesin pyörän:

----------


## Blackborow

Kellään Oulussa L-koon Evolinkkia, josta saisi ottaa maistiaiset? 110 tai 130 malli mieluiten.

----------


## PaH

> Olikos tää jo täällä, eli 80.000 verttimetriä Evolinkillä Whistlerissä. Linkun laakerit vaihtokunnossa mutta muuten kokolailla ok, eli ei se nyt ihan alkumetreillä käsiin lahonnut..



Jos testipyörän linkkulaakerit ei testisessioiden + 80 tm vertikaalin jälkeen kestä, niin jossain on jotain pielessä. Valmistustoleransseja veikkaan.
Vajassa 3 runkoa joilla ajettu 1-3 moista sessiota ja vain yhdessä on tarttenu linkuston laakereita uusia, mut sillä oli +600h muutakin ajoa.

----------


## Salomo

Tossa vissiin kyseessä jannun oma konkeli, ei testifillari. Anyway, omasta mielestä tollanen määrä isoa mäkeä oikeasti lujaa ei vaikuttanut siltä etteikö laakerit voisi olla huonona. Toisaalta, mikään asiantija aiheen tiimoilta en ole.

----------


## Kemizti

> Jos testipyörän linkkulaakerit ei testisessioiden + 80 tm vertikaalin jälkeen kestä, niin jossain on jotain pielessä. Valmistustoleransseja veikkaan.
> Vajassa 3 runkoa joilla ajettu 1-3 moista sessiota ja vain yhdessä on tarttenu linkuston laakereita uusia, mut sillä oli +600h muutakin ajoa.



Monessako niissä tämä kyseinen laakeri on keskiön ympärillä?

----------


## Toube1

> Toi kun on melko täysin itse tuunattavissa, niin hinkkaan siihen mieluisat säädöt itse..
> edit, pesin pyörän:



Komeen näköinen tuo keltainen väri.. onko sulla 27,5+ koon renkaat kiinni tuossa?
Topaz on on ihan tuntematon mulle, itselläni on vaan kokemusta RS ja Foxin laitteista.

----------


## Kemizti

> Komeen näköinen tuo keltainen väri.. onko sulla 27,5+ koon renkaat kiinni tuossa?
> Topaz on on ihan tuntematon mulle, itselläni on vaan kokemusta RS ja Foxin laitteista.



Juu, 3" kumit 30mm sisäleveillä kehillä..

DVO on siis valmistaja, Topaz t3air on malli..

----------


## miumau

Taas laakerit herättää ihmetystä joissakin voorumilaisissa näköjään. :Vink: .  Minulla tuo Evolinkki ollut nyt kohta puolitoista vuotta ja ainakaan vielä ei laakereita tarvitse vaihtaa. Takaiskarin pusla piti vaihtaa tässä pari viikkoa sitten ja iskarin ollessa irti heiluttelin sitä takahaarukka siinä ilman iskaria eikä siinä ollut mitään sivuttaisliikettä havaittavissa eikä myöskään mitään pykäliä tai ahdistusta ylös alas suunnassa, joten vissiin ne laakerit on vielä ihan hyvässä kunnossa. Iskari oli otettu vanhasta pyörästä ja pusla oli alkuperäinen vuodelta 2012 joten sekään ei ollut kulunut mitenkään sika nopeasti.
   Pyörällä on ajettu 3-4 kertaa viikossa myös talvella, joten ihan hyvin on laakerit kestäneet. Laakerithan on kuluva osa joita on tarkoituskin silloin tällöin vaihtaa. Ainakin aikaisempiin täysjoustoihin (7 kpl ja 4 eri merkkiä) piti kaikkiin vaihtaa laakerit. Toisiin jopa 3 kuukauden jälkeen ja toisiin sitten 2-3 vuoden jälkeen. Jos haluaa niiden kestävän kannattaa ostaa SKF:ät ja jos halua vaihtaa useammin voi sitten ostaa niitä laakereilta näyttäviä enduro jottain. :Leveä hymy: .  SKF:ät voi tosin maksaa sitten suurehkon määrän euroja, jos sattuu olemaan jokin harvinaisempi koko. 100 € taisi yhdeltä tutulta mennä noihin SKF:iin, kun erääseen Intenseen intoutui vaihtamaan laakerit.

----------


## Toube1

> Taas laakerit herättää ihmetystä joissakin voorumilaisissa näköjään..  Minulla tuo Evolinkki ollut nyt kohta puolitoista vuotta ja ainakaan vielä ei laakereita tarvitse vaihtaa. Takaiskarin pusla piti vaihtaa tässä pari viikkoa sitten ja iskarin ollessa irti heiluttelin sitä takahaarukka siinä ilman iskaria eikä siinä ollut mitään sivuttaisliikettä havaittavissa eikä myöskään mitään pykäliä tai ahdistusta ylös alas suunnassa, joten vissiin ne laakerit on vielä ihan hyvässä kunnossa. Iskari oli otettu vanhasta pyörästä ja pusla oli alkuperäinen vuodelta 2012 joten sekään ei ollut kulunut mitenkään sika nopeasti.
>    Pyörällä on ajettu 3-4 kertaa viikossa myös talvella, joten ihan hyvin on laakerit kestäneet. Laakerithan on kuluva osa joita on tarkoituskin silloin tällöin vaihtaa. Ainakin aikaisempiin täysjoustoihin (7 kpl ja 4 eri merkkiä) piti kaikkiin vaihtaa laakerit. Toisiin jopa 3 kuukauden jälkeen ja toisiin sitten 2-3 vuoden jälkeen. Jos haluaa niiden kestävän kannattaa ostaa SKF:ät ja jos halua vaihtaa useammin voi sitten ostaa niitä laakereilta näyttäviä enduro jottain..  SKF:ät voi tosin maksaa sitten suurehkon määrän euroja, jos sattuu olemaan jokin harvinaisempi koko. 100 € taisi yhdeltä tutulta mennä noihin SKF:iin, kun erääseen Intenseen intoutui vaihtamaan laakerit.



Juu ei haittaa jos laakerit kuluvat ja muut osat pyörässä kuten runko toimii ja pysyy ehjänä. Laakerit saa helposti vaihdettua itse ja niiden uusiminen ei juuriakaan kevennä lompakkoa. Ei kun kovaa ajoa vaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Toube1

> Juu, 3" kumit 30mm sisäleveillä kehillä..
> DVO on siis valmistaja, Topaz t3air on malli..



DVO juurikin näin.. ajatukset ja sormet eivät kommunikoineet ja lopputulos oli Topaz merkki  :Leveä hymy:  Harmi ettei Push Elevensix ole vielä tuettu Poleen.. oon aina tykännyt niin sanotusta suspension pornosta ja tuossa olisi ainesta siihen  :Hymy: 
DVO:kin näyttää aika makeelta. Millaiset paineet joutuu tuohon DVO:hon laittaa? Mulla on RS:ssä noin 210 psi paineet tällä hetkellä.. painoa on noin 86-87 kg varusteilla.

----------


## Api76

Kauheeta pyöräkuumetta ilmassa.... Onkos kokemuksia Evolinkeistä maraton tyyppisessä ajossa? Siis ajoiko joku esim Tahkolla Evolinkillä?  Jostain syystä tommonen pitkä pyörä houkuttelee....

----------


## Toube1

> Kauheeta pyöräkuumetta ilmassa.... Onkos kokemuksia Evolinkeistä maraton tyyppisessä ajossa? Siis ajoiko joku esim Tahkolla Evolinkillä?  Jostain syystä tommonen pitkä pyörä houkuttelee....



Moi,
Olihan tuolla mukana vaikka kuinka moni Polen fillareilla:

http://eba.mtb-enduro.fi/2017/tahko/...putulokset.htm

Nyt pari kk takana ajoa.. ja vaikka on pitkä pyörä niin sillä pystyy tekemään yllättävän hyvin pikku temppuja.. autonrenkaan yli hyppääminen onnistuu jenkkiläisellä bunnyhypyllä.

----------


## nivelrikko

> Moi,
> Olihan tuolla mukana vaikka kuinka moni Polen fillareilla:
> 
> http://eba.mtb-enduro.fi/2017/tahko/...putulokset.htm.



Nuo on endurokisojen tulokset. Tahko mtb on eri hikoilukisa.

----------


## Api76

Nii meinasin juuri Tahkon 60/120/180 maratonia.... että kuinkahan tommonen pitkä sinne soveltuu?  Kyllähän sen 180km ajaa vaikka Läskillä, mutta jos se olisi vähän kivempaa jousipyörällä

----------


## Jami2003

Yhtä hyvin se sinne soveltuu vähintään kuin läski. Mutta ei se tietysti mikään kisakireä xc pyörä ole. Ite en ole nähnyt maraton kisoissa Polen pitkäjoustoisia täpäreitä mutta varmaan vain tuurista kiinni.

----------


## CamoN

> Yhtä hyvin se sinne soveltuu vähintään kuin läski. Mutta ei se tietysti mikään kisakireä xc pyörä ole. Ite en ole nähnyt maraton kisoissa Polen pitkäjoustoisia täpäreitä mutta varmaan vain tuurista kiinni.



Eiköhän ne ole sinne tulossa. En ole ajanut varsinaisia maratonkisoja pariin vuoteen, mutta silloin kuin ajoin reitit oli vahvassa murroksessa teknisempään suuntaan. Kisakireä XC-pyörä on varmaan edelleen se optimaalisin, mutta sellainen vaatii tarkkaa ja osaavaa ajajaa kun reitit teknistyy. Vähemmän taitavalle tai ihan vaan väsymisen takia pitkällä siivulla tekniikkansa menettävälle kuskille Evolink on samaan aikaan sekä rento että suhteellisen nopea ajaa.

Itse asiassa oman maraton-uran hiillos on ruvennut kytemään kevyesti Evolinkin myötä. Ehkä ensi vuonna voisi käydä ajamassa jonkun lähdön. Tuo kysymys Tahkosta on mielestäni vähän vaillinainen. Jos kyse on pelkästään suorittamisesta, eiköhän Polella pääse maaliin ihan samaan tapaan kuin muillakin pyörillä. Reitti on sen verran helpon puolella, että se kisakireä XC-täysjoustopyörä on lähtökohtaisesti hiekkatieosuuksien takia hieman nopeampi. Jäykkäperä toki vielä nopeampi jos kuski kestää kyydissä. Ja sitten taas toisaalta olen aivan varma että jos lähtisin ajamaan 60km matkan ensi vuonna Evolink 110:llä, kolmen vuoden takainen oma edellinen ennätys Specialized Epicillä olisi helposti rikottavissa (jos reitti edes on vertailukelpoinen). Reitti on kulunut nopeammaksi joka vaikuttaa vähän, enemmän vaikuttaisi se että olen pari naksua kovemmassa kunnossa.

----------


## Api76

Nii en mäkään mikään kisa kuski varsinaisesti ole, mutta Evoc Mtb 60km Tahko 180km ja Messilässä 35 km tänävuonna ajettuna ihmettelen nään että ei juuri ole kisoissa näkynyt "pitkiä pyöriä" onko siis näiden painopiste ajo enemmän alamäkeen???  Evocin ja Tahkon ajoin Läskillä ja Messilän 120 joustavalla Cubella...

----------


## travelleroftime

Polen tuotteita on endurokisoissa näkynyt ihan mieleenpainuva määrä. Kymmenestä pyörästä yksi pyörä Pole maybe ?

----------


## Jami2003

Luultavasti kyseessä on myös hieman markkinoinnista. Polehan on näkyvästi paikalla enduro yms tapahtumissa mutta ei niinkään maratoneissa. Täysin ymmärrettävää kun ottaa firman koon huomioon. Resurssit ovat kohdennettava järkevästi.

Toisaalta monelle löytyy monta pyörää tallista ja maratonille saattaa valikoitua jäykkäperä vaikka pole tallissa olisikin ja silläkin hommat hoitaisi.

Itse hoitelen marat ja muut maastotouhut 120 mm Cuben hiilikuitu täpärillä. Tykkään kyllä että hieman kun väsyy saa ajella rennolla kädellä "päin" juuria ja muuta röteikköä. Kokemusta on myös kisoista jäykkäperällä ja täysjäykällä eli cyclolla. Kun pyörä vaihtuu niin eiköhän siihen tule ennemmin enemmän kuin vähemmän joustoa ja loivempaa keulakulmaa. Vaikka treenit ja kisat lähinnä maraa ja jonkin verran xc rataa ovatkin. Todennäköisesti Polea pitää silloin testata.

----------


## Api76

Cuben 120 stereo on kanssa harkinnassa, mutta nyt yritääkin kalastaa käyttökokemuksia muualtakin kun alamäestä... Näitä loivia pitkiä on kai tulossa muiltakin merkeiltä??

----------


## Terojk

Pari vuotta harrastamista takana ja kovasti on ruvennut tekemään plussatäpäriä mieli ja tätä lukiessani targetti on kääntynyt vahvasti Polen suuntaan (tietysti pääosin keltaisen runkovärin takia  :Hymy: ) Edellistä plussapyörää (Feltin Surplus 10) olen tässä tovin kauppaillut ja tänään tuli mieleen tätä lukiessani, että kun ainakin jokunen tyyppi täällä on sovitellut tuota Yarin 120mm keulaa Poleen ja mullahan olisi tuossa Feltissä sama keula olemassa (kai...? oon vielä kovin nuubi näiden osien ja niiden sinne tänne sopivuuden kanssa), niin tulipa mieleen, että mitkäs kaikki osat tuosta Feltistä sopisivat suoraan Polen 130:een runkoon kiinni, jos hankkisinkin pelkän rungon (pääsisin tällä tavoin nopeammin ja pienemmillä taloudellisilla satsauksilla Polettelemaan)?

http://www.feltbicycles.com/Internat...-10171354.aspx

Kiitoksia jo etukäteen kovasti kaikille, jotka vaivautuvat tällä asialla päätään vaivaamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Toube1

> Pari vuotta harrastamista takana ja kovasti on ruvennut tekemään plussatäpäriä mieli ja tätä lukiessani targetti on kääntynyt vahvasti Polen suuntaan (tietysti pääosin keltaisen runkovärin takia ) Edellistä plussapyörää (Feltin Surplus 10) olen tässä tovin kauppaillut ja tänään tuli mieleen tätä lukiessani, että kun ainakin jokunen tyyppi täällä on sovitellut tuota Yarin 120mm keulaa Poleen ja mullahan olisi tuossa Feltissä sama keula olemassa (kai...? oon vielä kovin nuubi näiden osien ja niiden sinne tänne sopivuuden kanssa), niin tulipa mieleen, että mitkäs kaikki osat tuosta Feltistä sopisivat suoraan Polen 130:een runkoon kiinni, jos hankkisinkin pelkän rungon (pääsisin tällä tavoin nopeammin ja pienemmillä taloudellisilla satsauksilla Polettelemaan)?
> 
> http://www.feltbicycles.com/Internat...-10171354.aspx
> 
> Kiitoksia jo etukäteen kovasti kaikille, jotka vaivautuvat tällä asialla päätään vaivaamaan



Moro,
nopeimmiten saat vastauksia jos olet suoraan Polen aspaan yhteydessä. Olen ainakin itse saanut sieltä yleensä nopeasti vastaukset kysymyksiin: service"at"polebicycles.com

----------


## Terojk

> Moro,
> nopeimmiten saat vastauksia jos olet suoraan Polen aspaan yhteydessä. Olen ainakin itse saanut sieltä yleensä nopeasti vastaukset kysymyksiin: service"at"polebicycles.com



Vastailisivatko ne todella tuommoisiinkin asioihin, joita tuossa kyselin? :S

----------


## Jukahia

polen 130:ssa rungossa on 142mm perä joten takakiekko ei sovi, kun sulla on 148mm aka boost.. ota suorilta 140 runko ja keulaan voi vaihtaa ilmamännän vartta aina 170mm asti Yarissa.. 

Tuosta valitseen: 
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ro...k-Yari-p51680/

Typ 9 = 150mm niin saat keskiöö plussalla vähä ylös 

satulaputki sopii 30,9

Headset tars ostaa ja uusi shimano tai raceface bb, bsa kierteellä oleva, kun felt on pressfit

----------


## santei

> polen 130:ssa rungossa on 142mm perä joten takakiekko ei sovi, kun sulla on 148mm aka boost.. ota suorilta 140 runko ja keulaan voi vaihtaa ilmamännän vartta aina 170mm asti Yarissa.. 
> 
> Tuosta valitseen: 
> https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ro...k-Yari-p51680/
> 
> Typ 9 = 150mm niin saat keskiöö plussalla vähä ylös 
> 
> satulaputki sopii 30,9
> 
> Headset tars ostaa ja uusi shimano tai raceface bb, bsa kierteellä oleva, kun felt on pressfit



Eikö kaikis evolinkeis oo boosti? Näin oon ainakin ymmärtäny. Justhan ne lanseeras sen palikan millä saa ei-boosti kiekon toimimaan boostihaarukas.

Ps. Ostakaa joku toi Kettusen pyörä ennenku mä ostan.  :Leveä hymy:  Tarkoitus oli ostaa seuraavan mallin Evolink (jos siis sellainen nyt on tulossa, ainakin jotain on vihjailtu) keltaisena mut toi Kettusen pyörä kyl hinnaltaan houkuttaas.

----------


## Toube1

> Vastailisivatko ne todella tuommoisiinkin asioihin, joita tuossa kyselin? :S



Eiköhän, koska saavat tod.näk sinusta Polen asiakkaan  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Jokos täällä on ollut polen kannanotto tulevaan kuiturunkoon?

Olin kyllä jutun alussa aika skeptinen jeesuateluun, mutta kyllähän tuo taitaa olla pitkälti totta. Tilanne ei muutu, jos ostetaan halvalla tuotettuja kuiturunkoja, niinkuin teen itsekkin. 

https://www.polebicycles.com/why-are...carbon-frames/

----------


## Blackborow

Eka kerätään rahaa yksityisiltä ja sijoittajilta tuotannon aloittamiseen ja sitten jeesustellaan maailmanpelastamisella vetäen projekti pois. Ei jää kovin hyvä kuva kyllä tästä, vaikka totuuden siemen tuossa varmasti onkin.

----------


## paaton

Joop. Tuotakin mietin.

Mutta olisihan tuo ihan ok alkaa kiinnittämään tähänkin samalla tavalla huomiota, kuin adidaksen lenkkareihin. Voisi saada teräs ja alurunkojenkin kehitys vähän uutta nostetta.

Jostain syystä uskon tuon tilanteen lyöneen silmille. Siis suomipoika käymässä kiinan saasteiden keskellä lotraamassa myrkkyjen kanssa.

----------


## JackOja

Alumiinin tuotanto vaatii tolkuttomasti energiaa. Ei silläkään puhtaita papereita saa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Toisaalta kierrätysalumiinin tuotanto vaatii vain 5% alkuperäistuotannossa tarvittavasta energiasta. Tämä on syytä ottaa huomioon vertailtaessa. Eikä hiilikuidun (tai hiilikuituvahvisteisen muovin) tuotannossakaan kovin vähäisellä energiankulutuksella selvitä. 

(En nyt jaksa kaivaa tähän lukuja, etenkään vertailukelpoisia, mutta sen muistan nähneeni ettei hiilikuitua tämänkään takia ollut erityistä syytä suosia. Tietysti kehityksen kehittyessä tuotantomenetelmät kehittyvät ja energiankulutus per tuotettu kilo vähenee. Samoin kierrätyskelpoisuus ja -menetelmät.)

PS Näitä ehdin vilkaista:

https://www.theguardian.com/sustaina...l-dirty-secret
https://www.ornl.gov/news/ornl-seeki...-fiber-process

----------


## tiaalto

Pole on vihjaillut tutkivansa uusia tapoja alurunkojen valmistukseen millä päästäisiin hiilikuidun kanssa kilpailukykyisiin painoihin. Olisihan se siistiä jos saisivat jonkun uuden ja mielellään jopa kotimaisen prosessin aikaiseksi.

----------


## TURSAS

Tässä vihjailut:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYnwhf9gkwu/


...ja lainaus paatonin linkistä parin postauksen takaa:

_To this end, we have started a project that is researching new ways to use aluminum in producing mountain bikes that can compete with carbon fiber bikes on weight. Our goal is to produce cool looking, low weight, strong and stiff bikes made from aluminum that is also environmentally sustainable.We will have something to show in the near future.



_Valettu alumiinirunko  :Sekaisin:  :Sekaisin:  :Sekaisin:  :Sekaisin:

----------


## santei

> Tässä vihjailut:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYnwhf9gkwu/
> 
> 
> ...ja lainaus paatonin linkistä parin postauksen takaa:
> 
> _To this end, we have started a project that is researching new ways to use aluminum in producing mountain bikes that can compete with carbon fiber bikes on weight. Our goal is to produce cool looking, low weight, strong and stiff bikes made from aluminum that is also environmentally sustainable.We will have something to show in the near future.
> 
> ...



Tää kyllä kiinnostaa. Toivottavasti heidän suunnitelmat onnistuisi myös käytännössä. Ite veikkailin aluuksi jotain cnc-koneistettua runkoa mut tuo valettu vois tietty myös olla?

Saa nähdä ehtiikö mitään uutta ens kaudelle... Maasturin päivitys olis to-do listalla vihdoin.

----------


## hece

> Eikö kaikis evolinkeis oo boosti? Näin oon ainakin ymmärtäny. Justhan ne lanseeras sen palikan millä saa ei-boosti kiekon toimimaan boostihaarukas.
> 
> Ps. Ostakaa joku toi Kettusen pyörä ennenku mä ostan.  Tarkoitus oli ostaa seuraavan mallin Evolink (jos siis sellainen nyt on tulossa, ainakin jotain on vihjailtu) keltaisena mut toi Kettusen pyörä kyl hinnaltaan houkuttaas.



Mä tuota 130 mallia kans tutkailin ja 2017 eli nykyiset mallit on muunnettavalla 142/148 perällä kuten 140-mallikin. Kaikkialle nettisivuille tätä tietoa ei oltu päivitetty.

----------


## noniinno

Kokkosen lausunnot hiilikuitubisneksestä herättävät. Mies osaa kyllä tehdä välttämättömyydestä hyveen, mutta esim. Pinkbiken haastattelussa on monia Polen valintojen perusteita, jotka ajatuksen tasolla ovat erittäin järkeenkäypiä. Jos alumiinirunkojen ja metalliseosten kehittelyyn olisi käytetty yhtä paljon resursseja  kuin hiilikuidun, voisivat nykyaikaiset peltirungot olla hieman edistyneempiä.

----------


## Fat Boy

Tuskin tarttee seoksia kehittää ja tuskin pyörävalmistajilla siihen paukut riittäisikään. Erikoisemmat seokset alkaa vaan maksaa ja kun asiakas haluaa hiilikuitua niin sitä se sitten saa. Valurunko tosin on mielenkiintoinen juttu, ainakin maastopuolella. Vaikkakin, mulle piisaa normi alurunko, en ole vielä keksinyt, mihin tarttisin hiilikuitua.

Ja polekin vielä ajamatta ja näkemättä. 

Mitäpä vielä?

----------


## marco1

No hiivatti, lentokone- ja avaruusteollisuuden R&D -ukot ovat vissin käsittäneet termin tarkoittavan Relax & Discussion eivätkä ole käyttäneet viimeistä sataa vuotta parempien alumiiniputkien kehittelyyn? 

Eiköhän ne materiaalit ole jo riittävän pitkällä jotta vastaan tulee ensimmäisenä pienen Länsi-Siperialaisen valmistuttajan resurssien rajat vastaan innovaatioita kehitellessä. Kai ne Polen hemmot osaa suunnitella vaikka mitä mutta aikaisemmasta poikkeavan innovatiivisen tuotantotavan ottaminen käyttöön vaatisi kyllä resursseja (rahaa) vaikka olis kuinka hyvä sopimuskumppani valmistajana.

----------


## noniinno

> No hiivatti, lentokone- ja avaruusteollisuuden R&D -ukot ovat vissin käsittäneet termin tarkoittavan Relax & Discussion eivätkä ole käyttäneet viimeistä sataa vuotta parempien alumiiniputkien kehittelyyn?



Tulkitsen tuon kysymykseksi kun on kysymysmerkki perässä. Onhan autojakin kehitetty yli sata vuotta ja nyt alkaa moottoritekniikka korvautumaan uuden osaamisen myötä vallan toisenlaisilla ratkaisuilla. Alumiinin heikoin lenkki taitaa olla hitsattavuus tai oikeastaan hitsauksen lämmöntuoton aiheuttamat ongelmat, joten olisiko mahdollista miettiä esim. muita liittämistapoja tai jättää liitokset pois kokonaan? Tietysti jos on sitä mieltä, että kaikki on jo keksitty, niin mitäpä sitä enää asialla päätään vaivaamaan. Itse ajan hiilikuidulla, koska se on ominaisuuksiltaan niin palljon parempaa. En siksi, että haluaisin ajaa nimenomaan hiilikuidusta ja kertamuovista leivotulla rungolla. 

Tälle materiaalikeskustelulle löytyisi varmaankin foorumista parempikin threadi, joten siirrytään keskustelemaan tai olemaan keskustelematta sinne. Itse olen kuitenkin varsin tyytyväinen, jos Pole ilmoittaa suunittelevansa hiilikuturungolle haastajan alumiinista. Ympäristöargumentit hiilikuitu vs. alumiini on aika helpppo hyväksyä.

----------


## tiaalto

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...93863904069633

----------


## CamoN

> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...93863904069633



100% designed & manufactured in Finland. Ei huono. Hauska nähdä hintalaput ja miten ne vertautuu Evolink-malleihin, tuo antaa ymmärtää että Evolinkit säilyy mallistossa ja tämä uusi runkomalli on samalla uusi pyörämalli.

----------


## Jami2003

Hattua nostan ja arvostan Polen kehitystä. Toivottavasti ovat löytäneet (kuten varmaan ovat) hyvät toimittajat Suomesta. Oon niin epäisänmaallinen että mulle aina on ollut tärkeämpää laatu kuin Suomen lippu tuotteessa. Kotimaisuus kun ei tarkoita mitään erikoistuneilla aloilla. Esimerkiksi alumiini runkojen hitsaus on sellainen työvaihe että globaalisti on paljon helpompi löytää laadukkaita tekijöitä kuin vain Suomen rajojen sisäpuolelta.

----------


## paaton

Onko tuo nyt valettua alumiinia, vai onko kaksi jyrsittyä puoliskoa hitsattu yhteen?

Jyrsinnällä tehtyyn runkoon en usko massatuotannon kannalta. Valettu alumiini kuulostaa kovalta ja hauraalta, mutta tuosta en nyt oikeasti tiedä yhtään mitään.

----------


## Fat Boy

Kestää se valuamuliini ainakin kelkan rungossa, niin kestänee fillareissakin. 

Mitäpä vielä?

----------


## Blackborow

> Kestää se valuamuliini ainakin kelkan rungossa, niin kestänee fillareissakin.



Niin ja monissa autoissa on alustan osia, jotka on valettu alumiinista. Tuskin tuo kovin haurasta on.

----------


## paaton

Ajattelin tuota rungon joustoa, mutta eipä sitä taideta täysjoustoissa tarvita.

Mutta miten tuo runko tehdään valamalla? Ensin molemmat puoliskot ja sitten yhteen hitsaus, vai pystyykö tuollaisen ohutseinäisen umpinaisen rakenteen jo valamaan kerralla?

Vähän veikkaan, että ainakin tämä demo on tehty kokonaan koneistamalla ja yhteen hitsaamalla. Takuulla hyvä rakenne, mutta kohtuullisen kallis. Näin valmistus kuitenkin onnistuu suomessakin helposti.

----------


## vihtis83

Taitaa olla koneistettu ja liimaamalla yhdistetty puolikkaat toisiinsa.

----------


## paaton

> Taitaa olla koneistettu ja liimaamalla yhdistetty puolikkaat toisiinsa.



No, ehkä kuitenkin tigillä liimaamalla.

----------


## vihtis83

> No, ehkä kuitenkin tigillä liimaamalla.



Nätisti hitsattu sitten kun ei saumoja erotu  :Vink:

----------


## Tomy

> Taitaa olla koneistettu ja liimaamalla yhdistetty puolikkaat toisiinsa.



Tämä on minunkin arvaukseni kuvia tarkemmin tutkittuani. Ja nimenomaan liimaliimalla yhdistetty.

----------


## paaton

> Taitaa olla koneistettu ja liimaamalla yhdistetty puolikkaat toisiinsa.







> Nätisti hitsattu sitten kun ei saumoja erotu







> Tämä on minunkin arvaukseni kuvia tarkemmin tutkittuani. Ja nimenomaan liimaliimalla yhdistetty.



Demohan tuo on, eli siistein ja nopein tapa, jos näin on tehty. Massatuotantona billet jyrsintä ja yhteen hitsaaminen vaan kuulostaa edelleen kalliilta, eli valaminen tuli sen vuoksi mieleen. Mutta kun puhutaan valmistuksesta suomessa?

----------


## Jami2003

Suomesta saa alumiinivaluja. Nokia buumin aikaan täällä oli paljonkin alumiinivalu- ja suurnopeustyöstö valmistusta ja osaamista. Suuri osa tehtaista siirtyneet jo muualle mutta vieläkin on joitain.

Todella mielenkiintoinen jos näin meinataan tehdä myös massavalmistus. Onkohan tällaisia merkittäviä valmistajia muita?

Muotti tällaisessa tapauksessa olisi kallis mutta sarjavalmistuskustannukset kilpailukykyiset. Ainakin riittävän isoissa sarjoissa.

----------


## paaton

Facebookissa vihjattiin, että kaikki poistettava alumiini voidaan käyttää uudelleen, niinkuin voidaankin. Tuo vihjaisi vähän billet jyrsintään. Jyrsimällä tehtyä runkoa voisi ainakin muuttaa nopeasti. 

Ja ehkäpä rungon puoliskot voidaan liittää oikeastikkin liimaamalla? Tuo nopeuttaisi varmasti valmistusta.

On tosiaan mielenkiintoista nähdä mitä on tulossa.

----------


## juho_u

Ens keväänä uuden täpärin hankinta edessä, näitä lukiessa kiinnostus poleen kasvaa kokoajan. Haluan fillarin Foxin iskareilla, mutta tuo tuskin on ongelma. Suomessa tehty kevyt alurunko pitää kokeilla.

----------


## hece

> Ens keväänä uuden täpärin hankinta edessä, näitä lukiessa kiinnostus poleen kasvaa kokoajan. Haluan fillarin Foxin iskareilla, mutta tuo tuskin on ongelma. Suomessa tehty kevyt alurunko pitää kokeilla.



Uskoisin että Suomessa kasatun paketin kustomointi on mahdollista. Kannattaa ainakin kysyä.

----------


## Greycap

> Ja ehkäpä rungon puoliskot voidaan liittää oikeastikkin liimaamalla? Tuo nopeuttaisi varmasti valmistusta.



Ei mitään epäilystä etteikö voisi, ekana tuli mieleen Lotus Elisen runkokehikko joka pysyy liimalla kasassa. En muista ikinä mistään lukeneeni että Elisestä olisi liimaukset pettäneet ja siinä kuitenkin puhutaan aika kovista runkoon kohdistuvista voimista.

----------


## paaton

> Ei mitään epäilystä etteikö voisi, ekana tuli mieleen Lotus Elisen runkokehikko joka pysyy liimalla kasassa. En muista ikinä mistään lukeneeni että Elisestä olisi liimaukset pettäneet ja siinä kuitenkin puhutaan aika kovista runkoon kohdistuvista voimista.



Aika pieni vain tuo liimattava pinta, jos puoliskojen vahvuus on vain joitain millejä. Muutenhan liimaus taitaa olla monessa alumiini osassa hitsaamista parempi vaihtoehto.

----------


## vihtis83

Polen Facessa oli jo aiemmin kuva rungon puolikkaasta jossa näkyy selkeästi ympäriinsä reunaa pitkin kulkeva levennys/ura jossa on liimalle hyvä tarttumapinta.

----------


## paaton

> Polen Facessa oli jo aiemmin kuva rungon puolikkaasta jossa näkyy selkeästi ympäriinsä reunaa pitkin kulkeva levennys/ura jossa on liimalle hyvä tarttumapinta.



Ok, no tuohan se idea sitten taitaa olla? Billet jyrsintää ja kasaus liimaamalla. Toivottavasti ei kuitenkaan. Hinta ja paino taitaa karata lapasesta. Demohan tuo vain on...

----------


## marco1

^^^^Lotuksen hiilariaika-ajopyörät sen sijaan tuplasivat halkeamaan? No aluun saa vähän järeämmät liimat.

----------


## Hösö

hydroformatut puolikkaat ja liima?

vai stanssatut peltilevyn puolikkaat ja liima?


jotenki toi koneistettu runko kuulostaa kalliilta....

----------


## makimies

Tarttis varmaan käydä koeajamassa evolinkkiä. 
Ihmetyttää nuo reach mitat: M-koossa reach ilmoitettu 480, se vastaisi Canyonilla XL kokoa. Pitäisikö yrittää koeajaa siis M-kokoa Polesta, kun kuski on 183cm? Pole suosittelee tuota M-kokoa 170-180 kuskille. Alaselän kanssa on ollut pitkään ongelmaa, pelottaa hieman tuo L-koon pitkä reach.

----------


## santei

> Tarttis varmaan käydä koeajamassa evolinkkiä. 
> Ihmetyttää nuo reach mitat: M-koossa reach ilmoitettu 480, se vastaisi Canyonilla XL kokoa. Pitäisikö yrittää koeajaa siis M-kokoa Polesta, kun kuski on 183cm? Pole suosittelee tuota M-kokoa 170-180 kuskille. Alaselän kanssa on ollut pitkään ongelmaa, pelottaa hieman tuo L-koon pitkä reach.



Satulatolpan kulma yms geometria erot on niin suuret, että ei tuota oikein pelkällä reachilla voi verrata muihin pyöriin. Kokovalintaan en vinkkiä osaa antaa. Koeajo varmasti valaisee ja polen asiakaspalvelu kyllä auttaa.

----------


## CamoN

> Tarttis varmaan käydä koeajamassa evolinkkiä. 
> Ihmetyttää nuo reach mitat: M-koossa reach ilmoitettu 480, se vastaisi Canyonilla XL kokoa. Pitäisikö yrittää koeajaa siis M-kokoa Polesta, kun kuski on 183cm?



Stack ja reach eivät ole perustavanlaatuisten geometriaerojen takia vertailukelpoisia. Ainakin Evolink 110:stä lähtisin 183 senttisenä koeajamassa ensimmäisenä L-kokoa.

----------


## TURSAS

> Stack ja reach eivät ole perustavanlaatuisten geometriaerojen takia vertailukelpoisia. Ainakin Evolink 110:stä lähtisin 183 senttisenä koeajamassa ensimmäisenä L-kokoa.



Komppia molempiin.


Jyrkkä satulakulma ja olemattoman pituinen kannatin niin ei istuva ajoasento välttämättä ole yhtään pidempi kuin perinteisemmän geometrian pyörissä.

Itsekin luulin joskus että tällaiset pyörät on tehty ns. hyökkäysasennossa ajon ehdoilla ja perse penkissä joutuisi kurottamaan ohjaustankoon. Kunnes pääsin kokeilemaan vm -17 L-kokoista Mondraker Foxya jossa reach 500mm. Istuva ajoasento tuntui aivan kotoisalta. Nykyinen ruoska vuoden -11 Cannondale RZ120 jossa 90mm kannatin, 69 asteen keulakulma, 440mm reach L-koossa ja muuta mukavaa.

Kokeilin Fiskars Trail Centerin avajaisissa elokuussa M-koon Evolink satakymppiä. L-kokoa eivät valitettavasti olleet saaneet mukaan. Ihan ehdottomasti olisi pitänyt olla L-koko. Pituutta minulla 182cm. Polen edustajakin sanoi että liikkeelle lähdettyäni pyörä näytti silmämääräisesti minulle liian pieneltä.

----------


## CamoN

Näköjään Polen uusi runkomalli on Suomessa CNC-koneistettu. Edelleen odotan hintalappua mielenkiinnolla. Vai tehdäänkö varsinainen bisnes muilla malleilla, jos tätä myydään enemmän teknisenä taidonnäytteenä minimikatteella kuten autoalalla on välillä tapana.

----------


## jhalmar

> Mitenkähän nyt nätisti kirjoittaisi internettiin, ettei polen kannattajat vedä herneitä...  Ei yleisesty rahvaan keskuudessa.



Jos on noin vahvaa tietoa, niin jaa toki kaikille?

----------


## santei

Jaa-a, ennakkotilatakko evolink 140 vaiko odottaa määrittelemätön aika mahdollista cnc-versiota. Siinäpä vasta kysymys. 

Villinä korttina -300 euron alennuksessa oleva Evolink 150, mut tuo kyllä vaatis ainakin +1 ellei jopa +2 anglesetin ja offset bushingit, että muistuttaisi 29erinä 140 Evolinkkiä.

----------


## Salomo

Oon nyt jonkun verran ajellut 150 Evolinkillä 29:nä ja toimii tosi kivasti normaalissa polkuajossa. Valitettavasti mäkeen en ole vielä ehtinyt. Keulana 150mm 29" Lyrik ja iskarissa offset bushingsit. +1 headset on paketissa mutta en ole kiinni ehtinyt laittaa vielä. Ei tunnu että tarttisi pitää kiirettä sen osalta. 

Korkea keskiö on etu teknisillä poluilla mutta en tiedä miten sitten alamäessä vs. vanha setup 27.5 kiekoilla (160mm keulalla). Kovaahan tollasella 29" setillä tosin on enskan sm sarjassa menty joten tuskin jää vauhti fillarista kiinni. 

Paremman rullaavuuden isoilla kiekoilla kyllä huomas aika selkeästi kun peräkkäisinä päivinä ajoi samoja polkuja eri kokoonpanoilla. Sinänsä koomista että fillari tuntui itse asiassa leikkisämmältä 29" kiekoilla.

----------


## makimies

Vielä jatkoin polen geon ihmettelyä, kuinka isommat kuskit pärjää noiden kanssa jos stack on kaikissa malleissa yhtä korkea? Mikä idea tuossa on taustalla?

----------


## marco1

> Vielä jatkoin polen geon ihmettelyä, kuinka isommat kuskit pärjää noiden kanssa jos stack on kaikissa malleissa yhtä korkea? Mikä idea tuossa on taustalla?



No ei välttämättä pärjääkään, se on kokeilemalla selvitettävä. 
New school geo on kyllä teknisemmässä maastossa iiiihana (vaikka oma ratsu Polea jkv konservatiivisempi) mutta en oo vielä ihan varma sellaisen sopivuudesta yleisajoon pidemmällä kuskilla.

----------


## makimies

Jees, onkohan tuossa polen Geo kuvassa peräti virhe, koska "seat tube lenght" muuttuu rungon koon mukaan, mutta stack ei muutu?
Vai onko se vain noin että satulaputki on pidempi.

Tuossa on muuten myös kirjoitusvirhe, eikö se pitäisi olla length.

----------


## miumau

Minä olen nyt kesän ajanut tuolla150 Evolinkillä 29 kiekoilla ja 160 mm 29 keulalla. Vähän se on korkeampi tuolla setupilla kuin alkuperäisillä 27.5 kiekoilla. Kivikossa ei kammet ja keskiö pauku enää yhtä usein kuin aiemmin :Hymy: .  Olen käynyt myös paikallisessa bikeparkissa tuolla ja empä kyllä ole mitään negatiivistä tuossa huomannut verrattuna aikaisempaan setuppiin. Onhan tuo keulakulma nyt vähän loivemman puoleinen mutta siitä on paremminkin hyötyä kuin haittaa koska ei pelota sitten jyrkissä kohdissa niin paljon :Hymy: .  Kääntyy ja kiipeää yhtä hyvin kuin aiemminkin.  Otin yhden 1 cm spacerin pois kannattimen alta joten ohjaustankokin on suunnilleen samalla korkeudella satulaan nähden kuin aikaisemminkin.
Talveksi vaihdan  taas FF:t ja 27.5 kiekot tosin eipä taida noilla renkailla juurikaan madaltua.
   Tuo stackki ongelmaan auttaa pino spacereita ja jos ne ei riitä niin sitten vaan korkeampi ohjaustanko tilaukseen.

----------


## hece

> Jees, onkohan tuossa polen Geo kuvassa peräti virhe, koska "seat tube lenght" muuttuu rungon koon mukaan, mutta stack ei muutu?
> Vai onko se vain noin että satulaputki on pidempi.
> 
> Tuossa on muuten myös kirjoitusvirhe, eikö se pitäisi olla length.



Eihän stack muutukaan satulaputken pituuden muuttuessa, olettaen että pituus tulee yläpäähän. Eli vain keskiön ja emäputken yläpään paikka merkitsee stackiin ja reachiin.

Typotan muuten vieläkin usein lenght, eikun length, vuosien koodailun jälkeenkin...

----------


## santei

> Oon nyt jonkun verran ajellut 150 Evolinkillä 29:nä ja toimii tosi kivasti normaalissa polkuajossa. Valitettavasti mäkeen en ole vielä ehtinyt. Keulana 150mm 29" Lyrik ja iskarissa offset bushingsit. +1 headset on paketissa mutta en ole kiinni ehtinyt laittaa vielä. Ei tunnu että tarttisi pitää kiirettä sen osalta. 
> 
> Korkea keskiö on etu teknisillä poluilla mutta en tiedä miten sitten alamäessä vs. vanha setup 27.5 kiekoilla (160mm keulalla). Kovaahan tollasella 29" setillä tosin on enskan sm sarjassa menty joten tuskin jää vauhti fillarista kiinni. 
> 
> Paremman rullaavuuden isoilla kiekoilla kyllä huomas aika selkeästi kun peräkkäisinä päivinä ajoi samoja polkuja eri kokoonpanoilla. Sinänsä koomista että fillari tuntui itse asiassa leikkisämmältä 29" kiekoilla.







> Minä olen nyt kesän ajanut tuolla150 Evolinkillä 29 kiekoilla ja 160 mm 29 keulalla. Vähän se on korkeampi tuolla setupilla kuin alkuperäisillä 27.5 kiekoilla. Kivikossa ei kammet ja keskiö pauku enää yhtä usein kuin aiemmin.  Olen käynyt myös paikallisessa bikeparkissa tuolla ja empä kyllä ole mitään negatiivistä tuossa huomannut verrattuna aikaisempaan setuppiin. Onhan tuo keulakulma nyt vähän loivemman puoleinen mutta siitä on paremminkin hyötyä kuin haittaa koska ei pelota sitten jyrkissä kohdissa niin paljon.  Kääntyy ja kiipeää yhtä hyvin kuin aiemminkin.  Otin yhden 1 cm spacerin pois kannattimen alta joten ohjaustankokin on suunnilleen samalla korkeudella satulaan nähden kuin aikaisemminkin.
>  Talveksi vaihdan  taas FF:t ja 27.5 kiekot tosin eipä taida noilla renkailla juurikaan madaltua.
>    Tuo stackki ongelmaan auttaa pino spacereita ja jos ne ei riitä niin sitten vaan korkeampi ohjaustanko tilaukseen.



Okei! Pitääpä siis tosissaan miettiä myös tuota 150-malliakin. 300 euron alennus nyt ei toki mikään järkyttävän suuri ole, mutta säästöä toki sekin.

Edelleen vaan kummittelee tuo tuleva CNC-runko. Ei tosin tuo ekaks julkaistava 180/160 joustava, vaan jokin Evolink 140 tapainen. Harmi vaan kun ei tuolle mitään aikataulua vielä ole. Ens kesäksi uutta pyörää haaveilin, vaikka noin periaatteessa toki vanhallakin voisi ajella. Toki tuolla ajattelutavalla ei voisi ikinä päivittää kalustoa.  :Leveä hymy: 
Miinuspuolena siis määrittelemättömän ajan odottaminen ja kalliimpi hinta kuin evolinkissä. Ja toki uudessa mallissa, varsinkin kun valmistustapakin on päivittynyt, voi aina olla jotain pientä lastentautia yms...

----------


## Toube1

Mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu polelta tuo CNC koneistettu runko ja kuvien perusteella näyttäisi tosiaan olevan liimattu yhteen.. liimapinta on tod.näk ihan tarpeeksi iso.. siihen on tod.näk. jätetty reuna joka on vaan käännetty rungon sisään ja näin liimapinta on riittävästi eikä näy ulospäin :Hymy: 
Hienoa Pole!!

----------


## makimies

Hep, kävin koeajamassa evolink 150 yari-keulalla, ja oli kyl aika mullistava ja erilainen kokemus Canyon spectralin jälkeen. Olen ajanut M-koon pyörällä ja nyt hyppäys L-koon Poleen, tuntui itseasiassa yllättävän kotoisalta, vaikka mitat ovat täysin erilaiset paperilla. 
Kuskilla mittaa 183cm/102kg.
Pyörä tuntui todella tukevalta ja jäykältä polkea, varsinkin takaiskarin osalta ero on käsittämätön, lyhyen testilenkin aikana pysähdyin pari kertaa kokeilemaan onko iskari lukossa. Ei ollut. Silti tuli käytettyä lähes koko liikerata kummastakin päästä. Pole myös kiipesi aika loistavasti, Canyonin kanssa tahtoi tuo etupyörä nousta jatkuvasti maasta irti.

29er renkaat tuntuivat tosi korkealta, varsinkin aluksi oli totuttelemista. Ajattelinkin jos tuota Polea saisi 27.5"+ koon renkailla, josko olisi parempi näihin välikeleihin ja talvipyöräilyyn. Laittakaas kokemuksia jos joku on kokeillut esim 3" renkailla.

Tosi positiivinen yllätys, voisin jopa kokeilla tuota XL-kokoisena, eli ei ainakaan liian iso ole tuo L-koko.

----------


## miumau

Talvipyöräilyyn sopii oikein hyvin FatFreddiet, kunhan valitsee keulan niin että ne sopii pyörimään. Tosin ne on aika korkeat renkaat, joten kovin isoa eroa ei niissä 29 renkaisiin korkeudessa ole.  Tuo L-kokohan juuri sopiva sinulle , olen suunnilleen saman mittainen ja minulla on L-kokoinen Evolinkki ja ensimmäinen pyörä, joka tuntuu sopivan kokoiselta.
Kumpaa Evolinkkiä koeajoit 140 vai 150:stä ?

----------


## makimies

> Talvipyöräilyyn sopii oikein hyvin FatFreddiet, kunhan valitsee keulan niin että ne sopii pyörimään. Tosin ne on aika korkeat renkaat, joten kovin isoa eroa ei niissä 29 renkaisiin korkeudessa ole.  Tuo L-kokohan juuri sopiva sinulle , olen suunnilleen saman mittainen ja minulla on L-kokoinen Evolinkki ja ensimmäinen pyörä, joka tuntuu sopivan kokoiselta.
> Kumpaa Evolinkkiä koeajoit 140 vai 150:stä ?



Tuo oli siis evolink 150.

Jep, kyllä vanha pyörä vain tuntuu lyhyeltä, ja tuo Pole sopivalta.

Laitatko kuvia pyörästäsi fat freddiellä? Esim keulasta jne.

----------


## miumau

Tuolla sivulla 4 tässä ketjussa on talvikuva miun pyörästä FatFreddieillä. Sillon siinä oli MRP:een stage 29 ja nyt on Öhlinssin RXF 34 ja siihen sopii tuo FF myös.  Schwalbellahan on nyt 2.6 kokoinen Icespikeri, jos tuo FF tuntuu liian isolta.

----------


## makimies

> Tuolla sivulla 4 tässä ketjussa on talvikuva miun pyörästä FatFreddieillä. Sillon siinä oli MRP:een stage 29 ja nyt on Öhlinssin RXF 34 ja siihen sopii tuo FF myös.  Schwalbellahan on nyt 2.6 kokoinen Icespikeri, jos tuo FF tuntuu liian isolta.



Tarvitsen...lisää...kuvia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## miumau

Haluat selvästi kiusata itseäsi ennen ostopäätöksen tekoa :Vink:  :Vink: , joten suosittelen tutustumaan seuraavaan sivustoon facebookissa. Sieltä löytyy kuvia ja videoita Evolinkikkilöistä ja ompa muutama Taigakin sinne tainut eksyä.*Pole Bicycle Riders Group*

----------


## makimies

> Haluat selvästi kiusata itseäsi ennen ostopäätöksen tekoa, joten suosittelen tutustumaan seuraavaan sivustoon facebookissa. Sieltä löytyy kuvia ja videoita Evolinkikkilöistä ja ompa muutama Taigakin sinne tainut eksyä.*Pole Bicycle Riders Group*



Ostopäätös oli tehty 10min ajon jälkeen, mutta vähän tuo budjetti ym. vielä vastustaa

----------


## Kemizti

Noniin, fillarin setuppi alkaa olemaan "valmis", aihiona toimi siis Evolink130tr 27,5+ 

Säätämisen, testailun ja speksailun jälkeen kokoonpano on nyt kuvan mukainen enskaan/bikeparkiin Spankin Oozy trail 345 kiekoilla ja lenkille sitten puolikiloa kevyemmät Roval Traverse fattie SL kuitukiekot. Renkaina joko kuvan 2.8" Maxxisit, tai 3" Schwalbet..

Komponentti puolella vakiota on GX-11 voimalinja, poislukien kammet jotka on päivitetty X1 Carbon boost malleihin höystettynä 77dezignz alumiinikölillä. Jarruina Guide RS, tankona Eastonin 800mm kuitu Havoc Ergonin gripeillä, keulana palvelee Fox 36 EWS edition ja takaiskarina DVO Topaz t3air, hissitolpaksi vaihtui niin ikään DVO Garnet, satulana Nukeproof

Nyt olen aikas tyytyväinen, anskattoo koska sitten vaihdetaan koneistettuun

----------


## santei

> Nyt olen aikas tyytyväinen, anskattoo koska sitten vaihdetaan koneistettuun



Paa koneistettu versio ennakkotilaukseen. Mä tuun huomenna hakeen ton Evolinkin sopuhintaan pois.  :Leveä hymy: 

Hieno on.

----------


## makimies

Kertokaas mulle miksi tuo 140 on selkeästi suositumpi runko kuin 150?  Mikä idea tuossa on takana. En ole nähnyt 140:sta livenä, vielä.

----------


## Blackborow

110 Evolink jäi kokonaan pois? No eipä ole Polella sitten minulle enää mitään.

----------


## Fat Boy

> 110 Evolink jäi kokonaan pois? No eipä ole Polella sitten minulle enää mitään.



Ei kai. Haaveilin sitä factorin seuraajaksi. Juuri passelit joustot mulle. 

Mitäpä vielä?

----------


## CamoN

> 110 Evolink jäi kokonaan pois? No eipä ole Polella sitten minulle enää mitään.



Jäi pois mistä? Rungon versiopäivityksestä? Nykyinen on/oli periaatteessa vuoden 2016 runkomalli, eli 110 on nyt ollut päivittämättä pari vuotta. Runkosetti ei ole tainnut olla saatavilla hetkeen, ja kokonaiset pyörätkin taitaa olla nyt vain hajakokoina. Jännä juttu, jos kysyntä ei riitä ylläpitämään 110:tä mallistossa.

----------


## Blackborow

> Jäi pois mistä? Rungon versiopäivityksestä?



Niin ei ole ainakaan enää runkona tarjolla.

----------


## Kemizti

> Niin ei ole ainakaan enää runkona tarjolla.



Mutta kokonaisena pyöränä ainakin vielä saa, vieläpä kohtuu alella..

Edit: näköjään tosin vain pieniä tai hyvinpieniä kokoja jälellä

----------


## Blackborow

Juu ei sovellu mulle kun päälaki on heiluu lähempänä 190 kuin 180 sentin korkeutta.

----------


## Blackborow

Laitoin Polelle kyselyn Evolink 110:n kohtalosta. Tuolla ennakkokamppiksella olisin tilannut heti jos olisi ollut saatavissa.

----------


## noniinno

Tuollainen loivakulmainen xc-pyörä itseänikin polttelisi. Mieluumin 100 kuin 120 mm joustoa. Trailityyppiset ratkaisut eivät kiinnosta, kun ajomaastot ovat lähinnä ylämäkeä tai tasaista. Olen havainnut 65° keulan loistavaksi xc-käytttöön omassa jäykkäperässäni. Keulassa voi käyttää 120mm joustoa, eikä sukeltele alta tai tee etupäästä liian korkeaa.

----------


## Miklo

> Tuollainen loivakulmainen xc-pyörä itseänikin polttelisi. Mieluumin 100 kuin 120 mm joustoa. Trailityyppiset ratkaisut eivät kiinnosta, kun ajomaastot ovat lähinnä ylämäkeä tai tasaista. Olen havainnut 65° keulan loistavaksi xc-käytttöön omassa jäykkäperässäni. Keulassa voi käyttää 120mm joustoa, eikä sukeltele alta tai tee etupäästä liian korkeaa.



Mikä pyörä kyseessä? Jäykkäperäinen xc pyörä itselläkin hakusessa, nuo keulakulmat vain mietityttää noissa, kun tuppaavat olemaan melko jyrkkiä..

----------


## noniinno

> Mikä pyörä kyseessä? Jäykkäperäinen xc pyörä itselläkin hakusessa, nuo keulakulmat vain mietityttää noissa, kun tuppaavat olemaan melko jyrkkiä..



Santerihan se. Kevyenä kaksysinä tykkään ajella, ei ole plussat minua varten vaikka tuohon sopivat plussakiekot renkaineen, pakkoineen ja levyineen olis valmiina. https://www.alpkit.com/sonder/bikes/...bon-frame-only

----------


## Blackborow

Sain vastauksen. Suosittelivat 131 mallia Mara/trail-käyttöön ja siitä voidaan tehdä 110/120mm joustava versio 29er kiekoille.

----------


## makimies

Joutui pitkällisen pohdinnan tuloksena ennakkotilaamaan tuollaisen 140 evolinkin.

----------


## Hippo04

> Joutui pitkällisen pohdinnan tuloksena ennakkotilaamaan tuollaisen 140 evolinkin.



Ja 158 tänne. Menee osat vanhasta rungosta heittämällä, kiitos 142/148 takahaarukan. Letkut, kuoret ja vaijerit ei tosin taida ylettää  :-D

----------


## Blackborow

Kovasti himottaisi, mutta hirvittää laittaa pari tonnia tuonne kiinni, kun runkojen tuloon on melkein puoli vuotta.

----------


## santei

> Kovasti himottaisi, mutta hirvittää laittaa pari tonnia tuonne kiinni, kun runkojen tuloon on melkein puoli vuotta.



Mikäs siinä hirvittää? Ei se runko saamatta jää. Iteki laitoin vihdoin ja viimein Evolink 140:n tilaukseen. Ainakin vuoden päivät asiaa pohtinut.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Blackborow

> Mikäs siinä hirvittää? Ei se runko saamatta jää.



Ei tuosta voi olla varma näiden nyrkkipajojen tapauksessa. Saattaa jäädä rahatkin vielä saamatta takaisin, kun pahasti käy. Viime vuonnakin persnettoa puolet liikevaihdosta...

----------


## H. Moilanen

Maksaa luottokortilla, niin luottoyhtiö korvaa konkurssin sattuessa?

----------


## Pesku

Tuota oon muuten miettiny, että miten on jos luottolasku on jo maksettu pois ja tavara jää saamatta konkurssin takia? Onko kenelläkään kokemusta?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Luottolaskun maksaminen ei ole vakuttava tekijä tässä kohdassa. Korttiyhtiöille voi reklamoida maksetuistakin suorituksista ja niistä on mahdollista saada palautus. Itse olen tämän kertaallen tehnyt DX:n paketille joka ei ikinä tullut perille.

Korteissa ja pankeissa saattaa olla eroa ja tällaisia tapauksia varten on melko varmasti määritelty jokin takaraja jonka jälkeen asia vanhenee. Lähteekö aika juoksemaan korttitransaktion päivästä vai oletetusta toimituspäivästä, sitä en tiedä. Kannattaa varmistaa ehdot omasta pankista tai luottokortin myöntäjältä. Yksityinen henkilö on joka tapauksessa konkurssipesästä saamassa rahansa vasta viimeisenä, eli silloin kun omaisuutta ei enää ole.

----------


## santei

> Ei tuosta voi olla varma näiden nyrkkipajojen tapauksessa. Saattaa jäädä rahatkin vielä saamatta takaisin, kun pahasti käy. Viime vuonnakin persnettoa puolet liikevaihdosta...



Mistään nyt ei satavarma voi ikinä olla tokikaan. Mut enemmän mä olisin huolissani jos verrattain tuore yritys tahkoaisi hirveitä voittoja heti. Sehän meinaisi sitä, että rahaa ei käytetä kehitykseen.

Mutta jos oikein kovasti epäilyttää niin luottokortilla maksamallahan saa turvaa.

----------


## Blackborow

No siis ei se raha määrättömiin riitä. Siitähän tässä ennakkokamppiksessa on kyse, että kerätään rahaa niiden uusien runkojen tilaamiseen toimittajalta.

----------


## Aika hurjaa

Tulipa tilattua hetken mielijohteesta itselle tuollainen 140:n, kun ennakkotarjousten hinnat olivat ihan ok tasolla. Koeajon perusteella vaikutti sopivalta yhden pyörän taktiikkaan. Täytyy katsella millaiset fiilikset ovat ensi kesän alppireissun jälkeen, jos pyörä saapuisi ennen kesäkuuta.





> No siis ei se raha määrättömiin riitä. Siitähän tässä ennakkokamppiksessa on kyse, että kerätään rahaa niiden uusien runkojen tilaamiseen toimittajalta.



Olet jaksanut nisuttaa Polen pyöristä, mallistosta ja yrityksestä vuoden verran foorumilla. Olisiko jo aika siirtyä uusiin haasteisiin?

----------


## paaton

Katsos, yllättävän pitkään kesti uuden nickin luonti.

----------


## Blackborow

> Olet jaksanut nisuttaa Polen pyöristä, mallistosta ja yrityksestä vuoden verran foorumilla. Olisiko jo aika siirtyä uusiin haasteisiin?



Piti ihan uusi nimimerkki tämän takia tehdä etkä omallasi uskaltanut aukoa päätä. No jokainen tavallaan. Palataan keväämmällä asiaan.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Voihan sen fillarin ostaa sitten kun niitä on ihan myymälässä myynnissä. Tai ostaa käytetyn niin silloinkaan ei yrityksen mahdollinen konkurssi johda maksetun kauppahinnan menetykseen.

----------


## Blackborow

Niin ja taitava sijoittaja tekee niillä rahoilla sen verran tuottoa, että jää voitolle vrt. ennakkomyynti.

----------


## makimies

> Voihan sen fillarin ostaa sitten kun niitä on ihan myymälässä myynnissä. Tai ostaa käytetyn niin silloinkaan ei yrityksen mahdollinen konkurssi johda maksetun kauppahinnan menetykseen.



Niinpä niin, olisihan sen voinut. Eipä tuossa nyt säästänyt kuin muutaman satasen, mutta sen verta oli nyt luottoa Polen porukan touhuihin että lainasin heille muutaman tonnin.

----------


## Barracuda

> Niin ja taitava sijoittaja tekee niillä rahoilla sen verran tuottoa, että jää voitolle vrt. ennakkomyynti.



Paino sanalla taitava, vuosituottovaatimus 20%. Ehkä Warren Buffettilla on Pole tilauksessa. 

Mutta joo, en itsekään pidä ajatuksesta rahoittaa tuotantoa saati tuotekehitystä asikkaiden ennakkomaksuilla.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Niinpä niin, olisihan sen voinut. Eipä tuossa nyt säästänyt kuin muutaman satasen, mutta sen verta oli nyt luottoa Polen porukan touhuihin että lainasin heille muutaman tonnin.



Ihan oikein teit. Jos todella kiinnostava pyörä löytyy, niin se pitää hankkia ja ajaa sillä.  

Tietenkin hankintaa liittyy riski, mutta syntyvän vahingon suuruus ei ole mikään ihan valtava ja tapahtuman todennäköisyys on aika pieni, joten isosta riskistä ei tässä ole kyse.  

Ja sen mitä Polen takana olevan miehen kanssa Fillariosassa pidetyn pyöräesittelyn yhteydessä puhuin ja häntä seurasin, ei ollenkaan jättänyt epäluotettavaa kuvaa firmasta.

----------


## Blackborow

> Tietenkin hankintaa liittyy riski, mutta syntyvän vahingon suuruus ei ole mikään ihan valtava ja tapahtuman todennäköisyys on aika pieni, joten isosta riskistä ei tässä ole kyse.  
> 
> Ja sen mitä Polen takana olevan miehen kanssa Fillariosassa pidetyn pyöräesittelyn yhteydessä puhuin ja häntä seurasin, ei ollenkaan jättänyt epäluotettavaa kuvaa firmasta.



Rahamiehillä se muutaman tonnin tappio ei tunnu missään. Tavallisella palkansaajalla voi tuntuakin. 

Tuskin tässä kukaan epäileekään, että Pole olisi tietoisesti kusettamassa, kuten yrität viestissäsi esittää. Kuitenkin pitkän toimitusajan tilauksissa pitää ottaa kaikenlaista huomioon, jos ne pitää heti maksaa. Tuskin kukaan arvasi sitäkään, että Anttilaan ei voi luottaa, mutta niinpä vain taisi rahat mennä monella.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Anttila toimi vuosina 1952-2016 ja todellakin päätyi konkurssiin.  Ja verkkokaupan kautta ostoksia tehneistä ja etukäteen maksaneista  asiakkaista osa ei saanut ostoksiaan eikä maksamaansa kauppahintaa.

Mutta jos tässäkin casessa hetken miettii niin edellä kuvatulla tavalla menetyksiä kokeneet asiakkaat ovat varmasti hyvin pieni ryhmä verrattuna kaikin puolin onnistuneisiin ostoihin. Joten todennäköisyys rahojensa menettämiselle voidaan arvioida  hyvin pieneksi.

Itse olen joutunut ottamaan riskejä joissa mahdollisesti syntyvä vahinko on ollut aivan eri kertaluokkaa kuin jossain pyöräkaupassa. Tietenkin asia on tunnettava ja tiedettävä mitä riskejä on ja kuinka suuria ne suunnilleen on.  Joskus riski on realisoitunut ja on tullut tappioita. Mutta yleisesti ottaen menettely on ehdottomasti kannattanut.

Tietenkään riskien, pientenkin, välttäminen ei ole väärin. Riskin sieto ja kesto on hyvin yksilöllistä. Sen mukaan on tietenkin mentävä.

----------


## Jami2003

Aika normaalia tuo ennakkotilaus järjestelmä, muillakin kuin Polella. Jos ei uskalla luottaa saavansa pyörää niin ei tilaa. Mitä tulee Poleen firmana niin luvut ovat hyvin start up tyyliset eikä pitäisi kenellekään asiaa tuntevalle olla yllätys. Nyt yritetään valloittaa vähintään Eurooppa eikä olla paikallinen putkiliike Tmi. 

Voitaisko pysyä itse pyörissä. Paljon hedelmällisempi keskustelu.

----------


## Blackborow

> Mutta jos tässäkin casessa hetken miettii niin edellä kuvatulla tavalla menetyksiä kokeneet asiakkaat ovat varmasti hyvin pieni ryhmä verrattuna kaikin puolin onnistuneisiin ostoihin. Joten todennäköisyys rahojensa menettämiselle voidaan arvioida  hyvin pieneksi.



Kyllähän tässä casessa on niin, että rungon saa tai sitten ei ja tämä koskee ihan jokaista asiakasta. Eiköhän niitä runkoja tilata se ennakkotilausmäärä + n ja ainoa tapaus missä runko jää saamatta on konkurssi. Eikä siinä mitään että runkojen tilausta näin rahoitetaan, mutta tämä pitää tiedostaa ja ihan turha yrittää selittää, että mitään riskejä ei olisi. Eikä tässä ole kyse mitenkään siitä, että kyseessä on kotimainen toimija. Ulkomaisen toimijan tapauksessa olisin vielä enemmän huolissani.

Mulla on tässä pari rahaa kiinni. Paljo teillä?

----------


## Roiala

Ja maksamalla tilauksen luottokortilla siirtää riskin muille toki maksaen siitä korkoina ja muina maksuina

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Kyllähän tässä casessa on niin, että rungon saa tai sitten ei ja tämä koskee ihan jokaista asiakasta. Eiköhän niitä runkoja tilata se ennakkotilausmäärä + n ja ainoa tapaus missä runko jää saamatta on konkurssi. Eikä siinä mitään että runkojen tilausta näin rahoitetaan, mutta tämä pitää tiedostaa ja ihan turha yrittää selittää, että mitään riskejä ei olisi. Eikä tässä ole kyse mitenkään siitä, että kyseessä on kotimainen toimija. Ulkomaisen toimijan tapauksessa olisin vielä enemmän huolissani.
> 
> Mulla on tässä pari rahaa kiinni. Paljo teillä?



En mielestäni ole missään vaiheessa yrittänyt väittää etteikö Polen ennakkotilaukseen sisältyisi riskiä.

On totta että vaihtoehdot ovat mainitsemasi "rungon saa tai sitten ei". Mutta vahtoehtojen toteutumistodennäköisyys ei suinkaan ole 50/50 kuten tuosta "joko tai" asetelmasta joku voi ymmärtää.

On toimessa muitakin riskejä kuin Polen konkurssi. Esimerkiksi runkojen toimittajan konkurssi, paikalliset levottomuudet tai vaikkapa sota.

En ole tilannut mitään Polelta joten kohdallani ei ole riskiä Polen suhteen. Mutta olen kyllä tilannut pyöriä ja osia ulkomailta, muualtakin kuin kaikkein tunnetuimmilta toimijoilta. Ja on näihinkin kauppoihin liittynyt riskinsä.  Mutta riskin otto on kannattanut.

Menettely jossa tuote maksetaan kokonaan tai osittain ennen tuotteen toimitusta, on myös yrityksen riskien hallintaa. Ja yrityksen huono riskien hallinta voi olla asiakkaille vahingollista myös muuten kuin ennakkotilaustapauksessa. 

Muuten, sijoittamisessa, jopa aivan harrasteluluonteisessa, on helposti suurempia riskejä kuin nyt käsitellyssä asiassa.  Mutta ilman riskin ottoa ei mitään isompaa tuottakaan ole mahdollista saada.  Siinä mielessä samankaltaista kuin Polen tilaaminen, ilman riskin ottoa ei voi päästä kokemaan ja nauttimaan.

Tietenkin toivotaan että kaikki saavat sen mitä ovat tilanneet ja maksaneet. Ja samalla toivotaan että yritys menestyy ja saa lisää tunnettavuutta maailmalla ja menestyy hyvin.  Tällä hetkellä ainakin näyttää hyvältä.

----------


## santei

> Mulla on tässä pari rahaa kiinni. Paljo teillä?



Kun nyt kysyit niin taisi oma custom buildi maksaa vajaa 4900 euroa. Maksoin muuten kaikenlisäksi vielä sataprosenttisesti velkarahalla tuon. Yöunet ei menny, aika pieni todennäköisyys et pyörä jäisi saamatta.

----------


## Jyri K

Kyllä se on ihan tervettä järkeä maksaa luottokortilla ostokset, mikäli firma tappiota tekevä putiikki. Vaikkakin tappionteko olisi osa jonkin aikavälin tuotekehitystä tai firman laajennusta. 

Ostaja ei häviä mitään ja rahat on turvattu luotottajan kautta. Itse käytän luottokorttia jo pelkästään senkin takia, että jos tulee mitään reklamaatioasiaa jossa tarttee alkaa vähänkään vääntämään, niin voi jättää reklamaatiokirjeenvaihdon vaikka MasterCardin hoidettavaksi. Joskus on tullut jotain Hi-Fi laitteitakin maailmalta tilattua ja vikojen ilmaantuessa myyjältä tulee vain mussutusta tai ei edes vastata reklamaatioon. Sen kun on reklamoinut luotottajalle ja antanut homman heidän haltuun, niin on Italiaanolta tullut viikon sisään DHL:n auto noutamaan viallisen laitteen palautukseen/huoltoon. Luottoyhtiöidennkanssa nämä hankalatkaan myyjät eivät ala nokittelemaan koska esim netin kautta on todella hankala tehdä kauppaa pelkällä käteisellä. 

Jyri

----------


## Blackborow

> Kun nyt kysyit niin taisi oma custom buildi maksaa vajaa 4900 euroa. Maksoin muuten kaikenlisäksi vielä sataprosenttisesti velkarahalla tuon. Yöunet ei menny, aika pieni todennäköisyys et pyörä jäisi saamatta.



Jep niin. Noi isoimmat möykkääjät ei vaan ikinä laita rahaa kiinni, mutta osaavat arvostella muita rahoistansa huolehtimisesta.

----------


## Tomy

Minusta on asiaan kuuluvaa, että sijoittamiseen sisältyy riski. Sijoittamisessa voi kuitenkin usein vaikuttaa riskin suuruuteen ja toteutumisen todennäköisyyteen. Ja harvoin sijoittamisessa on asetelma, jossa joko saa tuottoa vs menettää kaiken sijoittamansa. 

Itse en ole niin jännityshakuinen, että haluan pyörän ostamiseenkin sisältyvän riskin, ja maksettuani jännittää paria kolmea kuukautta, saanko pyörän vai en. Varsinkin, jos 100% riskittömiäkin vaihtoehtoja on tarjolla.

Polen pyörät kiinnostavat kovasti, mutta aion odottaa, kunnes niitä löytyy Vaajakosken varastosta.

----------


## Blackborow

Jep, sijoittamista on melko turhaa tähän sotkea. On minullakin moninkertaisesti tuon rungon hinnan verran kiinni ties missä, mutta se on eri asia kuin kulutushyödykkeen ostaminen etukäteen.

----------


## Jyri K

> Minusta on asiaan kuuluvaa, että sijoittamiseen sisältyy riski. Sijoittamisessa voi kuitenkin usein vaikuttaa riskin suuruuteen ja toteutumisen todennäköisyyteen. Ja harvoin sijoittamisessa on asetelma, jossa joko saa tuottoa vs menettää kaiken sijoittamansa. 
> 
> Itse en ole niin jännityshakuinen, että haluan pyörän ostamiseenkin sisältyvän riskin, ja maksettuani jännittää paria kolmea kuukautta, saanko pyörän vai en. Varsinkin, jos 100% riskittömiäkin vaihtoehtoja on tarjolla.
> 
> Polen pyörät kiinnostavat kovasti, mutta aion odottaa, kunnes niitä löytyy Vaajakosken varastosta.



Se ei ole sijoittajanriskiä, että ei saa ostaamsa tuotetta. Ainakin minä ymmärrän sijoittamisen riskin ihan muuna.

----------


## Hippo04

Ennakkotilausajan pidentymisen myötä myös arvioitu toimitusaika on siirtyny kuukaudella eteenpäin huhtikuulle (vai lieköhän oikea syy toisinpäin?). No kunhan tulee ennen toukokuuta. Suomalaisen lyhyen kesäkauden huomioiden hikikarpaloita puskevan tiukalle kyllä menee jos vähänkin viivästyy...mutta luottoa löytyy Polen porukkaan.

----------


## santei

> Ennakkotilausajan pidentymisen myötä myös arvioitu toimitusaika on siirtyny kuukaudella eteenpäin huhtikuulle (vai lieköhän oikea syy toisinpäin?). No kunhan tulee ennen toukokuuta. Suomalaisen lyhyen kesäkauden huomioiden hikikarpaloita puskevan tiukalle kyllä menee jos vähänkin viivästyy...mutta luottoa löytyy Polen porukkaan.



Liekö tuo sitten kaikille vai vain niille jotka tilaavat tällä pidennetyllä presaleajalla? No, jokatapauksessa taitaa olla viisasta myydä vanha pyörä vasta sitten kun Evolinkki on omassa tallissa. Säästyy mielipahalta jos onkin jo varhaisessa vaiheessa hyviä kelejä ja ei pyörää millä ajaa.

----------


## Blackborow

> Liekö tuo sitten kaikille vai vain niille jotka tilaavat tällä pidennetyllä presaleajalla?



Eiköhän tuo koske ihan kaikkia ja johtuu siitä, että runkojen tilausta toimittajalta on viivästetty sen pari viikkoa. No tulee kun tulee.

----------


## santei

> Eiköhän tuo koske ihan kaikkia ja johtuu siitä, että runkojen tilausta toimittajalta on viivästetty sen pari viikkoa. No tulee kun tulee.



Nojoo oot varmaan ihan oikeassa. Tähän sopii hyvin tuo sun toteamus, no tulee kun tulee.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jugi

Houkuttaisi kovasti tilata tuo Evolink 131 runko ja tuunata siitä 110 joustava. Vanha pyörä saa toimia elintenluovuttajana. Ainoa mikä vielä mietityttää on tuo runkokoko. Osun sopivasti 181cm varrella M ja L koon välille. Koeistumaan en kerkeä Jyväskylään ennen pre salen päättymistä. Inseam on 85cm. Kumpaan runkokokoon sitä tulisi päätyä?

----------


## santei

> Houkuttaisi kovasti tilata tuo Evolink 131 runko ja tuunata siitä 110 joustava. Vanha pyörä saa toimia elintenluovuttajana. Ainoa mikä vielä mietityttää on tuo runkokoko. Osun sopivasti 181cm varrella M ja L koon välille. Koeistumaan en kerkeä Jyväskylään ennen pre salen päättymistä. Inseam on 85cm. Kumpaan runkokokoon sitä tulisi päätyä?



Ainakin Polen omistajien Facebook ryhmäsä oli molempien kokojen puolesta kommentteja. Suosittelen ottamaan yhteytä Poleen, service@polebicycles.com. 

"I'm 181,5 and I ride M with 50mm stem and 800mm handlebar"

"Im 182 cm and run a L Evolink 150. I doubt that u be better of with other frame size"

"i am 183 and i have L i was balancin beetween M and L if i only ride trails i would take M and use 50mm stem but cause i ride park and enduro Comps i took L and set it with 30mm stem."

----------


## CamoN

Oma pituus 180cm, sisäsauma 84cm, Evolink 110 (L), stemmi 45mm ja tanko 720mm. Olin alunperin ostamassa M-kokoa ja olisin varmaan tilannut sellaisen jos runkosetti olisi ollut nettikaupasta suoraan saatavilla. Polelta kuitenkin suositeltiin L-kokoa. Lyhyen koeajon perusteella se tuntui heti sopivalta eikä mieli muuttunut ensimmäisen kesän noin 650 kilometrin aikana.

Pidempi stemmi saattaisi tuntua vähän hassulta kaikki mittasuhteet ja kulmat huomioiden. Jos olisi joku syy haluta painopistettä taaemmas, M-runko voisi olla sopiva takajättöisen satulatolpan kanssa. Kuitenkin tarkoitus oli hankkia mahdollisimman vakaa ja tasapainoinen pyörä jolla keskimääräistä kädettömämpi voi paukuttaa rennosti alamäkeen, ja sellainen Evolink todella on riittävän isona.

Edit: Lisätään vielä se, että minulle vuotuisesta ajomäärästä valtaosa kertyy kisakireiden maantievehkeiden päällä. Eli yleinen mieltymykseni on varmaan matalan ja pitkän ajoasennon suunnassa, ja siinä suhteessa L-kokoisen Evolink 110:n asento tuntuu erittäin rennolta ja pystyltä.

----------


## Kemizti

Mistäpäin jugi on? Mun M-kokoa pääsee testaamaan Tampereella, se on noista santei:n lainausmerkeissä olevista toi eka..

----------


## Jugi

> Mistäpäin jugi on? Mun M-kokoa pääsee testaamaan Tampereella, se on noista santei:n lainausmerkeissä olevista toi eka..



Raumalla asustelen. Ja olisihan Tampere jo puolet lähempänä kuin Jyväskylä 😊 vielä kun Tampereelta sattuis löytyy L kokonen ni sais molemmat koeistuttuu...

----------


## Kemizti

> Raumalla asustelen. Ja olisihan Tampere jo puolet lähempänä kuin Jyväskylä  vielä kun Tampereelta sattuis löytyy L kokonen ni sais molemmat koeistuttuu...



Artolla on L-koon E150

----------


## Jugi

Arpominen on ohi! Poleen olin yhteydessä ja sieltä suositeltiin L kokoa. Sellanen lähti sitten tilaukseen mustana. Kiitokset tänne vastauksista.

----------


## Teme X-2

Tuommosia kun kahtelee, niin ei ainakaan pole kuume helpota.

----------


## Villetre

Kuumetta on.. Oliko näin että 131 on keskiö korkeammalla?

----------


## Kemizti

> Kuumetta on.. Oliko näin että 131 on keskiö korkeammalla?



Eiköhän, jos on plussaksi suunniteltu, niinkuin 130kin

----------


## hece

> Eiköhän, jos on plussaksi suunniteltu, niinkuin 130kin



Keskiön korkeus -20mm 140- ja 131-malleissa: polebicycles.com/evolink/evolink

----------


## Kemizti

> Keskiön korkeus -20mm 140- ja 131-malleissa: polebicycles.com/evolink/evolink



Otan vain takkini..

----------


## Blackborow

Kellään käsitystä riittääkö 170cm takajarruletku L-koon Evolinkkiin?

----------


## CamoN

> Kellään käsitystä riittääkö 170cm takajarruletku L-koon Evolinkkiin?



Pitäisi riittää. Oma takajarruletku on vedetty niin paljon rungon sisällä kuin mahdollista, eikä se ole varmaan paljoa yli 150cm pituudeltaan. Tykkään lyhentää letkut ja vaijerikuorit minimeihin.

----------


## Blackborow

Aavistuksen kyllä vituttaa, että Pole ei ole vaivautunut millään tavalla kertomaan asiakkailleen ennakkotilausten etenemisestä ja ollaanko aikataulussa jne. Monta kuukautta ja kuitenkin isosti rahaa sisällä eikä mitään infoa. Ilmeisesti luxus-pyöriin ei kuulu luxus-asiakaspalvelu... 

Tekisi mieli melkein perua koko paska, mutta aika kasa osia tullut jo runkoa varten hommattua valmiiksi.

----------


## santei

> Aavistuksen kyllä vituttaa, että Pole ei ole vaivautunut millään tavalla kertomaan asiakkailleen ennakkotilausten etenemisestä ja ollaanko aikataulussa jne. Monta kuukautta ja kuitenkin isosti rahaa sisällä eikä mitään infoa. Ilmeisesti luxus-pyöriin ei kuulu luxus-asiakaspalvelu... 
> 
> Tekisi mieli melkein perua koko paska, mutta aika kasa osia tullut jo runkoa varten hommattua valmiiksi.



Kyllä mä ainakin tilausta tehdessä sain todella hyvää asiakaspalvelua. 

Tuollaiset väliaikapäivitykset tilauksen etenemisestä olis toki ihan mukavia. Viimeisessä viestissä Polelta sanoivat, että vahvistavat tarkemman toimitusajan vielä myöhemmin. Eiköhän aiheesta viimeistään huhtikuun puolella ala kuulua. 

Ymmärrän mitä tarkoitat, mutta itse en aivan noin pahana ole väliaikatietojen puutetta pitänyt. Olisi toki tottakai posiitivinen lisä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Itse voisin vaikka spostilla kysäistä että mikä on tilanne. Luulisi että jotain vastaisivat.

----------


## hauki

Itselle tuli maaliskuun alussa sähköpostia joka oli omasta mielestä melko tyhjentävä:




> tilauksesi toimitus oli aikataulutettu maaliskuulle, mutta saamamme tiedon mukaan toimitus tehtaalta ei päässyt ajoissa lähtemään meille. Uusi toimitusaikataulu asiakkaille on 13.4. alkaen. Olemme yhteydessä uudestaan maaliskuun lopussa ja vahvistamme uuden toimitusaikataulun. 
> 
> Pahoittelemme viivästystä

----------


## santei

> Itselle tuli maaliskuun alussa sähköpostia joka oli omasta mielestä melko tyhjentävä:
> tilauksesi toimitus oli aikataulutettu maaliskuulle, mutta saamamme tiedon mukaan toimitus tehtaalta ei päässyt ajoissa lähtemään meille. Uusi toimitusaikataulu asiakkaille on 13.4. alkaen. Olemme yhteydessä uudestaan maaliskuun lopussa ja vahvistamme uuden toimitusaikataulun. 
> 
> Pahoittelemme viivästystä



Ilmeisesti joku moka käynyt, kun itselleni ei tuollaista viestiä ole tullut.

Noh, jokatapauksessa tuon asian jo olinkin bongannut jostain Polen facesivuilta tms.

----------


## Blackborow

> Ilmeisesti joku moka käynyt, kun itselleni ei tuollaista viestiä ole tullut.



Joitakin asiakkaita palvellaan ilmeisesti paremmin, kun itsekään en moista mailia ole nähnyt.

----------


## makimies

> Joitakin asiakkaita palvellaan ilmeisesti paremmin, kun itsekään en moista mailia ole nähnyt.



Juuh, itsekin sain tuollaisen sähköpostin että toimitus menee jonnekin huhtikuulle. Harmi homma. Toivotaan että tiedottavat vähän missä mennään. Hieman on kyllä odottelu tuntunut pitkältä, varsinkin kun vanhan täpärini myin syksyllä veks.
Pole tykkää kyllä myydä noita ennakkotilaus-fillareita, mitään ei oikein ole hyllyssä. Ei viitsisi toista Polea ennakkotilata nyt, vaikka mieleni tekisi, kun ei yhtään tiedä koska nuo oikeasti toimitetaan.

----------


## Blackborow

No just joo. Paljollahan on pitänyt ostaa, että tuollaisen mailin on saanut. Erikoista palvelua kaiken kaikkiaan ja alkaa mietityttää onko sitä runkoa edes tulossa... Kyrsii kun vanha pyörä on myyty ja peruisin heti, jos vaan keksisin mitä hankkia tilalle.

----------


## Kemizti

> No just joo. Paljollahan on pitänyt ostaa, että tuollaisen mailin on saanut. Erikoista palvelua kaiken kaikkiaan ja alkaa mietityttää onko sitä runkoa edes tulossa... Kyrsii kun vanha pyörä on myyty ja peruisin heti, jos vaan keksisin mitä hankkia tilalle.



Kannattaa epäilemättä kyseistä suoraan Polelta.

----------


## santei

Eikai tuo nyt niin maata musertava asia oo, että pyörätilauksen perumista pitäisi edes harkita. 

Ehdottomasti kannattaa seurata/liittyä tuohon polen faceryhmään mistä kemizti tuon kuvakaappauksenkin on ottanut. Eli Pole Bicycles Riders Group.

----------


## santei

> Juuh, itsekin sain tuollaisen sähköpostin että toimitus menee jonnekin huhtikuulle. Harmi homma. Toivotaan että tiedottavat vähän missä mennään. Hieman on kyllä odottelu tuntunut pitkältä, varsinkin kun vanhan täpärini myin syksyllä veks.
> Pole tykkää kyllä myydä noita ennakkotilaus-fillareita, mitään ei oikein ole hyllyssä. Ei viitsisi toista Polea ennakkotilata nyt, vaikka mieleni tekisi, kun ei yhtään tiedä koska nuo oikeasti toimitetaan.



Onneksi on talviaika, kesällä tää odottelu vasta hermoja raastaiski.  :Leveä hymy: 

Laita ny vain se Taiga tilaukseen. Kyllä sielä toimitusajasta saat arvion. Itekin laittaisin ellei olisi jo kaikki rahat Evolinkissä kiinni.

Eikös Polelta ole muuten useammankin kerran todettu eri haastatteluissa, että cnc-pyörienkin kohdalla on tavoite myydä "on demand", eikä pitää mitään merkittävää määrää varastossa. 

Btw, ei kellekkään henkilökohtaisesti, mutta jännä kun esim canyoni langassa tilaillaan pyöriä monen kuukauden toimitusajalla ja kukaan ei valita. Tää ny oli vain tämmönen välihuomio, ei kannata tarttua.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hauki

Kun ennakkotilausaika piteni ja siinä jälkimmäisessä ennakkotilauskampanjassa toimitusaika-arvio oli muuttunut maaliskuu->huhtikuu, niin tuli ajateltua että sen varsinaisen ennakkotilauskamppiksen pyörienkin toimitus siirtyi samalla maaliskuulta huhtikuulle. Olisi melkoinen ylläri ollut jos pyörä olisi tipahtanut postiluukusta jo maaliskuussa.

Tuo yhteydenotto polelta oli muuten omassa gmailissa ainakin lipsahtanut sinne surullisen kuuluisaan roskapostikansioon, ehkä sen voisi vielä tsekkailla jos ei ole sitä vielä tehnyt.

----------


## CamoN

> Btw, ei kellekkään henkilökohtaisesti, mutta jännä kun esim canyoni langassa tilaillaan pyöriä monen kuukauden toimitusajalla ja kukaan ei valita. Tää ny oli vain tämmönen välihuomio, ei kannata tarttua.



Toisille nämä pienhankinnat tuntuu vaan olevan haastavampia kuin toisille.

----------


## Blackborow

> Ehdottomasti kannattaa seurata/liittyä tuohon polen faceryhmään mistä kemizti tuon kuvakaappauksenkin on ottanut. Eli Pole Bicycles Riders Group.



Niin jos on Facebookin jäsen...





> Btw, ei kellekkään henkilökohtaisesti, mutta jännä kun esim canyoni langassa tilaillaan pyöriä monen kuukauden toimitusajalla ja kukaan ei valita.



Kyllä sielläkin aika-ajoin avautumista on kun pyörää ei ole tullutkaan luvatussa ajassa. Canyon sentään taitaa tiedottaa viivästyksistä asiakkaita  :Vink: 






> Tuo yhteydenotto polelta oli muuten omassa gmailissa ainakin lipsahtanut sinne surullisen kuuluisaan roskapostikansioon, ehkä sen voisi vielä tsekkailla jos ei ole sitä vielä tehnyt.



Juu tsekkasin eikä ollut.

----------


## santei

> Niin jos on Facebookin jäsen...
> 
> Kyllä sielläkin aika-ajoin avautumista on kun pyörää ei ole tullutkaan luvatussa ajassa. Canyon sentään taitaa tiedottaa viivästyksistä asiakkaita 
> 
> 
> 
> Juu tsekkasin eikä ollut.



Mitä, eikö kaikki ookkaan Facebookissa?  :Leveä hymy:  Nojoo. Mut kannattaa harkita ihan jo tuon ryhmän vuoksi. Paljon infoa ja keskustelua jousituksen säätöihin yms yms yms.

Tilasitko muuten ns. customina Evolinkkisi? Tuli vain mieleen, että olisko tuo Polen sposti lähetetty johkin automaattisesti kerättyyn tilaajienlistalle tms. Mä kun halusin osia muutella ja sitä rataa, enkä tilannut suoraan verkkokaupasta niin voisin kuvitella, että tilaus ei ainakaan automaattisesti mihinkään tilaajalistalle rekisteröidy.

----------


## Blackborow

Mulle siis piti tulla pelkkä runko. Ehkä loppusumma oli liian pieni.

----------


## tempokisu

> Mitä, eikö kaikki ookkaan Facebookissa? .



Ei ole, eikä mene.

----------


## Barracuda

> Ei ole, eikä mene.



Snowdenin twiitti aiheesta on varsin hyvä: 

”Ihmisten elämien yksityiskohtaisia tietoja kerääviä ja myyviä yrityksiä  kutsuttiin aikoinaan kaunistelematta ’valvontayrityksiksi’. Niiden  uudelleenbrändäys ’sosiaaliseksi mediaksi’ on onnistuinen huijaus sitten  sotaministeriön muuttamisen puolustusministeriöksi”

Juu enkä ole valvontayrityksen listoilla. 
Polen saatan tilata jos saan rahat kokoon eikä tarvitse seurata tilausta valvontayrityksen näpsäkästä appsista.

----------


## makimies

> Mulle siis piti tulla pelkkä runko. Ehkä loppusumma oli liian pieni.



Laita kyselyy polelle suoraan. Tänään soittelivat mulle ja palvelu taas 5/5, tietty tuon ymmärtää etteivät ehdi somessa ja foorumeilla päivystää.

----------


## santei

> Mulle siis piti tulla pelkkä runko. Ehkä loppusumma oli liian pieni.



Aa okei. Eiköhän pelkän rungonkin eurot oo ihan kelpaavia. ;D





> Ei ole, eikä mene.



Sarkasmi oli vahvana tuossa kysymyksessäni. Ymmärrän toki valvontapointit. Offtopikkina on kyllä aika erikoista, että pelkästään saksan lomasta puhuminen puhelimen lähellä saa facebookin mainostamaan saksalaisia hotelleja kaupungin tarkkuudella.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TURSAS

> Tilasitko muuten ns. customina Evolinkkisi? Tuli vain mieleen, että olisko tuo Polen sposti lähetetty johkin automaattisesti kerättyyn tilaajienlistalle tms. Mä kun halusin osia muutella ja sitä rataa, enkä tilannut suoraan verkkokaupasta niin voisin kuvitella, että tilaus ei ainakaan automaattisesti mihinkään tilaajalistalle rekisteröidy.



Kuinka tuo customointi noin käytännössä tapahtui? Lähettivätkö jonkun listan palikoista joista valkata vai miten?

Juu juu olisinhan toki voinut kysyä tätä Polelta suoraan mutta varmaan kiinnostaa tuo muitakin täällä.


Facebookista sen verran että itse tein vastikään "salanimellä" tunnarit sinne. Monille firmoille jne Fecesbook kun on se pääasiallinen tiedotuskanava ja kirjautumattomana niiden sivujen selaaminen voi olla aikamoista paskaa; koko ajan puskee login-ikkunaa keskelle ruutua tms.

----------


## santei

> Kuinka tuo customointi noin käytännössä tapahtui? Lähettivätkö jonkun listan palikoista joista valkata vai miten?



Tuo mun pyörä on speksattu 140 TR ja EN mallien välimaastoon ja jarrut otettu 158 EN spekseistä. Eli käytännössä Evolink 140 EN-malliin vaihdoin GX-Eagle voimansiirron ja putkiosat hiilikuituisista alumiinisiksi. Sekä jarrut Code RSC-versioksi.

Tämä onnistui ihan sähköpostin kautta. Toki tässä tapauksessa osat oli tuollaista peruslistakamaa mitä Polen eri malleis on jo käytössä niin ei mitään ongelmaa ollut. Spesiaaliempien osien osalta en osaa kommentoida.

----------


## hauki

Tämmöistä infoa puski fabossa pyörätilauksia koskien.





> Seems like there is a growing interest on the new MY19 Lyrik RC2 race forks. If you wish to upgrade your RCT3 or RC fork on the pre ordered Evolink or the Machine complete bike into this new fork, please contact our service@polebicycles.com

----------


## Hippo04

Ja hyvää pääsiäistä Polelta, toimitukset viivästyvät kuukaudella lisää, 14.5. arvioitu toimitus. Toivottavasti ei veny tuosta enempää, menee kausi kiville muuten.

----------


## TuomasR

^tuo oli se toinen riski miksi jäi ennakkotilaus tekemättä ja päädyin kilpailijan aika lailla samankaltaiseen tuotteeseen.

----------


## mattim

> ^tuo oli se toinen riski miksi jäi ennakkotilaus tekemättä ja päädyin kilpailijan aika lailla samankaltaiseen tuotteeseen.



Eli mihin jos saa olla utelias?

----------


## kauris

Mun teki mieli kysyä, että mikä on samanlainen. Tuntuu, että moni on samanlainen keskenään mutta Pole erilainen. Noin niin kuin numeroina ja ulkonäöllisesti. Polen numerot (reach ja kulmat) on niin selvästi eroavat, että sen näkee kuvista silmälläkin.

----------


## TuomasR

Nicolain tuotteet ovat geometrialtaan samanlaisia. Jätin tuotteen mainitsematta koska ketju käsittelee Evolinkkiä ja kommenttini koski ennakkotilauksen Evolinkin pitkää toimitusaikaa eikä pyörää (joka parkki- ja trailikoeajon perusteella tuntui omasta mielestäni oikein hyvältä).

----------


## hauki

Jälleen viivästyy toimitus. Tällä kertaa toisaalta vain toukokuun loppuun.

----------


## santei

> Jälleen viivästyy toimitus. Tällä kertaa toisaalta vain toukokuun loppuun.



Ei Polea nopeasta toimituksesta voi kehua, mutta suurinpiirtein kärsivällisesti odottelen omaani. Sen verran hyvältä tuntui koeajolla. Toki toukokuu menee omalta osaltani työn merkeissä, joten vähentää harmistusta. Mutta tosta jos vielä myöhästyy kovin kesäkuun puolelle niin sitten alkaa jo omakin vitutuskäyrä nousemaan eksponentiaalisesti.  :Leveä hymy: 

Ilmeisesti tehtaan päässä oli myöhästytty aikataulusta kun rungot eivät päässeet lähtemään ajallaan kohti Suomea tms.

----------


## hauki

Olisi tosiaan hauska tietää mistä viivästys johtuu. Maaliskuun alussa tosiaan vedottiin, ettei lähetys ole ehtinyt lähtemään ajallaan tehtaalta, mutta maaliskuun jälkeen on lyöty 1,5-2 kuukautta lisää toimitusaikaa logistisiin syihin vedoten. Liittyvätkö uudet logistiset ongelmat runkoihin vai kenties osien saatavuuteen.

 Samalla on muuten machinien ennakkotilausten arvioitu toimitusaika ainakin verkkokaupassa siirretty kesäkuulle.

Melkoista offtopikkia kyllä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## nivelrikko

> Olisi tosiaan hauska tietää mistä viivästys johtuu.. 
> 
> Melkoista offtopikkia kyllä



Evolink-offtopic jatkuu. Taigan runkosettien toimitusaikojakin on samaa tahtia naksuteltu eteenpäin. En tiedä onko immeisillä tilauksessa. Toivon mukaan ensi lumille mennessä löytyisi tarjolle.

----------


## sak

Viivästymistä koskien ymmärsin Leon englanniksi kirjoitetun jutun näin että ovat joutuneet vaihtamaan tehdasta/toimittajaa. 
Ja että laatukin tulisi paranemaan siinä samalla.

----------


## Kalle H

> Viivästymistä koskien ymmärsin Leon englanniksi kirjoitetun jutun näin että ovat joutuneet vaihtamaan tehdasta/toimittajaa. 
> Ja että laatukin tulisi paranemaan siinä samalla.



Onko jotain linkkiä/lähdettä laittaa?

----------


## Kemizti

Facesta kuvakaappaus

----------


## hauki

Elikkäs toimitusviivästykset on ollut tiedossa paljon ennakkoon ja on silti päädytty antamaan optimistisia aikatauluarvioita. 

Lauri Hulkkosen viestit facessa antavat muuten ymmärtää, että runkoja olisi tulossa useammassa erässä ja niitä sitten lähetellään eteenpäin tilausjärjestyksessä. Missään ei ole vielä kerrottu kuinka moni onnekas saa ensimmäisestä sarjasta pyöränsä ja moni joutuu odottamaan vielä pidempään.

Noh, saa nähdä kumpi tulee ensin, evolink vai syyskuu.

----------


## santei

> Elikkäs toimitusviivästykset on ollut tiedossa paljon ennakkoon ja on silti päädytty antamaan optimistisia aikatauluarvioita. 
> 
> Lauri Hulkkosen viestit facessa antavat muuten ymmärtää, että runkoja olisi tulossa useammassa erässä ja niitä sitten lähetellään eteenpäin tilausjärjestyksessä. Missään ei ole vielä kerrottu kuinka moni onnekas saa ensimmäisestä sarjasta pyöränsä ja moni joutuu odottamaan vielä pidempään.
> 
> Noh, saa nähdä kumpi tulee ensin, evolink vai syyskuu.



Mä ymmärsin tuon ainaki niin, että rungot tulee kaikki samaan aikaan, mutta pyörät kasataan tilausjärjestyksessä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Reiluina kuitenkin lupasivat palauttaa asiakkaiden rahat, jos ei halua enää odottaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hauki

> Mä ymmärsin tuon ainaki niin, että rungot tulee kaikki samaan aikaan, mutta pyörät kasataan tilausjärjestyksessä.




Tämmöinen löytyy sieltä facebook keskustelusta. Voi tietysti olla vain huonoa viestintää.




> First 1.3v frames will be in May in stock and we start to build setups to customers an order form. I and our customer's service will update process status to you by personal messages




Nyt alkaa vain olemaan myöhäistä tilailla niitä muita evolinkin kaltaisia pyöriä kesää ajatellen. Järkevästi tältä osin pelattu aikaa Polella viestinnässä.

----------


## makimies

No, linkittäkää joku 29er täpäri joka on evolinkin tyylinen ja sama hintaluokka lyrik keulalla jne?

----------


## santei

Eiköhän tuo oo vaan vähän huonosti muotoiltu lause. Kaikenjärjen mukaan ennakkotilatut rungot toiselta puolen maailmaa tulis kaikki samalla kertaa. 

Makimies: ei sellasia monta oo. Nukeprooffi, Nicolai ja Transun Sentinel liippaa geon osalta vähä sinnepäin. Hinta ja speksit sit vaihtelee laidasta laitaan ja esim Nukeprooffia taida saada ku crc:eeltä yms.

----------


## elasto

Mitenköhän tuo Spessun uusi Stumpjumper Evo vertautuu tähän?

----------


## makimies

> Mitenköhän tuo Spessun uusi Stumpjumper Evo vertautuu tähän?



Kovin on lyhyen ja korkean näköinen

----------


## santei

Vähä offtopikkia, mut eikai Stumppi Evoa edes kai Suomen markkinoille tuu? Ainakaan spessun suomi sivuilta en löytänyt.

----------


## zander

> Kovin on lyhyen ja korkean näköinen




Onko tuo EVO nyt niin lyhyt tahi korkee?

----------


## Hippo04

> Vähä offtopikkia, mut eikai Stumppi Evoa edes kai Suomen markkinoille tuu? Ainakaan spessun suomi sivuilta en löytänyt.



Ei taida olla vielä saatavilla missään maailmalla? Eiköhän se Suomeenkin tule tarjolle ajallaan.

----------


## LATESTD

Hyvät Pole Evolinkin ostajat,

Olen Lauri Hulkkonen. Toimin vt. Toimarina Polella. Minun vastuulla on viime kädessä kaikki toimitukset.  

Avaan vähän tilannetta teille. Minulle voi myös soittaa niin käydään avoimet asiat yhdessä läpi. Saa myös nykäistä hihasta kun tulen polulla vastaan.

Ensinnäkin tämä ei ole mikään aikataulu "peli" vaan kokopäivätyö jota teemme suurella sydämellä. 

Olemme tilanneet Evolinkit syyskuussa 2017 ja valitettavasti olen käyttänyt lähes kaiken aikani uuden tehtaan järjestämiseen. Rahanne on kuitenkin turvassa ja saatte varmasti pyöränne.

Vanha Evolink tehdas siis meni alta Taiwanissa maaliskuussa 2018 ja uuden meille sopivan ja laadukkaan tehtaan järjestäminen ei ole nopea prosessi. Myös uuden sarjan saamisen normaalitoimitusaika on 5-6kk. Nyt meidän aikamme on mennyt jo ostaneiden asiakkaiden runkojen järjestämiseen ja siten hlö kohtaisiin 
 viesteihin vastaaminen on selkeästi  hidastunut. Kiitos kaikille kärsivällisyydestä. 

Koemme että olemme epäonnistuneet tiedottamisessa. Tiedottamisen linjan löytäminen on ollut myös vaikeaa kun faktat aikatauluista ovat vaihdelleet ja tilanteesta ei ole ollut tiedossa.

Nyt kuitenkin olemme löytäneet todella hyvän tehtaan ja saamme nopeutetussa aikataulussa Evolinkit sieltä. Uusi tehdas on uudemmilla koneilla ja vielä entistäkin laadukkaampi ja pystyy valmistamaan meille myös isompia volyymeja. Olen itse auditoinut sen ja olen yhteydessä sinne päivittäin. Prosessin etenemisen varmistamisen ja laadunvalvonta prosessimme mukaisesti. Kaikki runkoihin tarvittavat osat on ja rungot ovat nyt hitsauksessa. Hitsaus on monivaiheinen prosessi useina lämpökäsittelyineen. Prosessia ei voi "oikoa" ettei laatu vaarannu. Ensimmäiset 100kpl tulevat kaikki lentämällä meille jolloin rahti vie vain 3-5vuorokautta.

Mikään ei kuitenkaan poista faktaa että pyöräsi on myöhästynyt. Olemme nöyrimmän pahoillaan siitä.

 Jos ja kun herää kyssäreitä otappa yhteyttä service@polebicycles.com

Fillarifoorumi ei ole Polelle mikään virallinen tiedotuskanava. Halusin vaan tiedottaa tilanteesta  epätietoisuuden johdosta. Jatkossa viestintä löytyy parhaiten fb ja nettisivuiltamme

T. Lauri Hulkkonen

Ps. Pole Machinet koneistetaan taas piensarjoina Suomessa ja niitä on mennyt hyvin kaupaksi ja niissä on pientä jonoa jolloin uusien tilauksien toimitukset menevät kesäkuulle.

----------


## makimies

Kiitos tiedoista. Tosi harmi homma tuo tehtaan kaatuminen, varmasti aiheuttaa myös valmistajalle extrakuluja... 
Maaliskuussa olisi tietty voinut tuosta heti kertoa että tehdas meni nurin ja tilanne on nyt tämä.

Ihan hyvä mielestäni kirjoitella myös fillarifoorumille, kun tuo facebook ryhmä on suljettu.

----------


## LATESTD

Moi

Pole Riders Group ei ole suljettu ryhmä. Viestit pääsee kyllä lukemaan.

 Tehtaanvaihto laadukkaasti ei ole ihan yksinkertainen juttu ja viestimme heti viipymättä asioista kun saimme itsekin niihin varmuuden. Nyt keskitymme järjestämään lähetykset.  Kiitos kaikille asiakkaillemme. Olemme saaneet teiltä todella paljon ymmärtäviä ja kannustavia viestejä. Olemme tosi pahoillamme viiveestä. Toivottavasti pääsemme nyt kaikki pika pikaa ajamaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ihan vain uteliaisuudesta ja mielenkiinnosta, mutta jos vielä ehdit ja voit kommentoida:

Mitä tarkoitti tässä tapauksessa että tehdas meni alta? Omistaja meni konkurssiin ja tehdas sulki ovensa? Omistaja irtautui sopimuksista jollain kepulikonstilla tai "kiinalaisen laintulkinnan" avulla? Omistaja vaihtui ja sama juttu? Jotain mitä näitä juttuja tuntematon ei edes arvaa kuvitellakaan?

----------


## hauki

> Fillarifoorumi ei ole Polelle mikään virallinen tiedotuskanava. Halusin vaan tiedottaa tilanteesta  epätietoisuuden johdosta. Jatkossa viestintä löytyy parhaiten fb ja nettisivuiltamme



Loistavan kuvan antaa tiedottamisesta se, että tähän mennessä kattavin viestintä on tapahtunut "virallisten" tiedotuskanavien ulkopuolella.

Pari viikkoa ollut nyt sähköposti sisällä ja edelleen vastauksia odotellessa. Eipä sitä ole tosin kertaakaan vastausta saanut alle viikossa.

Onko 100 ensimmäiselle onnelliselle mahdettu jo ilmoittaa toimituspäivä?

----------


## makimies

Toivotaan että ennen black fridayta tehdyt tilaukset ovat ensimmäisen sadan joukossa  :Hymy:

----------


## santei

> Toivotaan että ennen black fridayta tehdyt tilaukset ovat ensimmäisen sadan joukossa



Saa nähdä kans onko oma 2.11 tehty tilaus ekan sadan joukossa. Toivonmukaan ei nyt ainakaan millään kuukauden kestävällä laivarahdilla tule.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Saa nähdä kans onko oma 2.11 tehty tilaus ekan sadan joukossa. Toivonmukaan ei nyt ainakaan millään kuukauden kestävällä laivarahdilla tule.



Niin eipä tästä 100kpl eka erästä ollut mailissa mitään mainintaa tai että onko oma tilaus sen joukossa. Taas vetkutetaan ja pidetään toivoa yllä, vaikka todellisuudessa pyörän tuleminen voi olla vaikka kuinka kaukana. Oma kärsivällisyys alkaa pettää.

----------


## Villetre

Malttia nyt, älkää nyt ainakaan vaipuko epätoivoon. Odottaessa voitte kurjistella jollain vanhalla luuskalla ajoa. Hankala tilanne varmasti ,laittakaa itsenne Polen asemaan. Taatusti on halua toimittaa pyöriä ,sehän on elinehto. Tsemppiä ja pitkää pinnaa. (Ei minulle ole tulossa pyörää, en edes omista Polea mutta fanitan kotimaista tuotetta ja innovaatioita.)

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei vaan kiinnosta enää harrastaa paskoilla romuilla vaan haluan ajaa kunnon pyörällä, josta olen maksanut itseni kipeäksi jo viime vuonna. Laita itse itsesi niiden asemaan jotka ovat 7kk odottaneet maksamaansa pyörää ja eivät pääse ajamaan. Vaikka kuinka haluttaisi ymmärtää niin enää ei vaan tahdo riittää. Tuossa maaliskuussa varmasti tiesivät, että uudelta tehtaalta ei pyörät huhtikuun alkuun tule, mutta niinpä vaan lupasivat asiakkaille. Onko taas sama case, että suurin osa saa odottaa pyöräänsä ties kuinka pitkään, jos ei satu kuulumaan tuohon sadan onnellisen joukkoon, mutta sitä ei kerrota peruutusten pelossa.

Jos tietäisin, että saan sen pyörän kesäkuun alussa niin kuin viimeksi luvattiin niin en harkitsisi perumista, mutta tuon viimeisimmän Polen tiedotteen jälkeen ei uskalla olla enää varma, kun ei tiedä paljon näitä on myyty.

----------


## makimies

hehe, yritin oikein käydä katselemassa kivijalassa polelle vastaavaa fillaria samassa hintaluokassa. Ei ainakaan vielä löytynyt  :Hymy: 
Josko viikonloppuna vielä kävisi potkimassa renkaita fiskarsissa.

----------


## santei

> Malttia nyt, älkää nyt ainakaan vaipuko epätoivoon. Odottaessa voitte kurjistella jollain vanhalla luuskalla ajoa. Hankala tilanne varmasti ,laittakaa itsenne Polen asemaan. Taatusti on halua toimittaa pyöriä ,sehän on elinehto. Tsemppiä ja pitkää pinnaa. (Ei minulle ole tulossa pyörää, en edes omista Polea mutta fanitan kotimaista tuotetta ja innovaatioita.)



Tämän ymmärrän täysin. On varmasti yritykselle aika katastrofi jos tehdas yhtäkkiä ilmoittaa, että ei voi toimittaa runkoja jotka Pole on jo myynyt





> Jos tietäisin, että saan sen pyörän kesäkuun alussa niin kuin viimeksi luvattiin niin en harkitsisi perumista, mutta tuon viimeisimmän Polen tiedotteen jälkeen ei uskalla olla enää varma, kun ei tiedä paljon näitä on myyty.



Samaa itse rupesin miettimään. Kesäkuun alkuun odottelen ihan heittämällä. Mutta kuinkas 100 kpl yli menevät rungot, koska ne tulevat? Oon siinä toiveessa, että 100 kpl käsittää käytännössä kaikki viime vuoden puolella tehdyt tilaukset. Eikö 100 tilausta kuitenkin aika iso määrä ole? Näin kun firman kokoon suhteuttaa.

Eiköhän sitä infoa pian kuulu lisää. 





> hehe, yritin oikein käydä katselemassa kivijalassa polelle vastaavaa fillaria samassa hintaluokassa. Ei ainakaan vielä löytynyt 
> Josko viikonloppuna vielä kävisi potkimassa renkaita fiskarsissa.



Kivijalasta nyt ei varsinkaan löydy. Itse ajattelin varasuunnitelmaksi, että jos Evolinkki myöhästyy todella paljon (esim. heinäkuuhun), niin kyselen Machinen toimitusaikaa. Vaikkakin tuo vähän liian järeä omaan käyttööni on (näin itselleni yritin jatkuvasti kertoa, kun on poltellut jo ny päivittää tilaus Machineen). 

Sitten jos Machineakaan ei saa, niin ostan x-merkin x-mallisen pyörän minkä vain heti alle saa edukkaasti. Olkoot sitten uusi tai käytetty. Parempi onni sitten ensi vuonna.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## SvaR

^^Eikö Nicolait ole hyvin lähelle geolleen, rungotkin hinnalleen, enduro mallitkin hinnalleen ja palikatkin liki samat.

----------


## santei

> ^^Eikö Nicolait ole hyvin lähelle geolleen, rungotkin hinnalleen, enduro mallitkin hinnalleen ja palikatkin liki samat.



Ovat joo. Tosin niissäkin taitaa olla saatavuus heikkoa tällä hetkellä. Ainakin mtb-centre mainosti jo maaliskuussa, että nyt jo alkaa olla myöhäistä jos kesäksi meinaa pyörän saada. Suoraa nicolain sivuilta en nopeasti löytänyt toimitusajasta mitään.

Enivei, kyllähän sitä mielellään Polea suomalaisena firmana tukisi.

----------


## Petter

> ^^Eikö Nicolait ole hyvin lähelle geolleen, rungotkin hinnalleen, enduro mallitkin hinnalleen ja palikatkin liki samat.



Geometrian puolesta myös Mondrakerit voi listätä listaan, mutta enää ei 29-koossa. Merkin 27.5+ täpärinkin perä(Factor+) on hölmösti suunniteltu siten että yli 2.3 tuumaa leveän 29-renkaan mahtuminen jää korkeussuunnassa kiinni noin puolesta sentistä.

Kotimaisuutta ei näilläkään tueta Polen malliin, vaikka niitä kotimaisista liikkeistä saakin.

----------


## Saunatonttu

Itse hieroin kanssa pitkään seuraavaa pyörää vuoden vaihteessa jolloin törmäsin Bird Aeris AM9 https://www.bird.bike/aeris-am9/. Pole tuli hommattua mutta tuossa oli geo jo samalla stadionilla, rengastuksen kanssa ei vain pysty leikkimään plussan ja 29" välillä. Yksi iso plussa heillä oli että saa speksailtua sellaisilla palikoilla mitkä haluaa tai lomppakko kestää. Tosin saahan Polenkin speksattua omalla maulla tiettyyn pisteeseen asti kun s-postilla pyytää.

----------


## hauki

Kyllä se suomalaisuus oli se mikä ratkaisun kallisti Poleen, varsinkin kun tuote on hyvä. Velkakirjoihinkin tuli lähdettyä aikanaan mukaan, mutta eihän millään tällä ole mitään merkitystä siihen, että pyörät ovat pahasti myöhässä ja asiasta tiedottaminen vaikuttaa näin jälkikäteen katseltuna suoranaiselta valehtelulta. Ihmettelen mikäli maaliskuun alussa ei ole ollut mitään merkkejä ilmassa vielä tehtaan vaihtamisen tarpeesta, varsinkin kun vakuutellaan, että huolellisesti on etsitty uutta tehdasta ja on pitkä prosessi.

Omia vaihtoehtoja tilalle oli RAAW Madonna, Orbea Rallon, Bird Aeris AM9, Transition Sentinel, Whyte S-150. Yhtäkään näistä ei taida saada ennen heinäkuuta, ellei jostain kivijalasta satu löytymään. Tästä syystä ärsyttää melko kovasti tämä toimitusaika venkoilu. Kuten jo aiemmissa viesteissä on huomautettu, niin ei taida kukaan tilaaja vielä tietää ketkä ovat ne 100 ensimmäistä onnekasta, kattaako nuo 100 runkoa kaikki ennakkotilaukset vai ei, ja mitkä evolink mallit tuohon 100 rungon toimitukseen sisältyy(131,140,158?).

Pahimpana pelkona, että tässä käy makiat kun kova markkinointipöhinä on päällä ja nykyiset tilaajat enemmän tai vähemmän mielenkiintoisessa tilanteessa.

----------


## Hippo04

Tapahtuu sitä isommillekin, mun KTM:n sähköläski myöhästyi aikanaan 4 kk juurikin runkojen viivästymisen takia. Mutta tosiaan, kaikki viivästymiset tähän aikaan vuodesta ovat pois vuoden parhaista ajopäivistä ja se harmittaa. Saisivat Polelta kyllä informoida jos jonkun runko ei ole tuossa 25.5. satsissa.

----------


## LATESTD

ISO Kiitos kaikille asiakkaillemme tuesta ja kannustusviesteistä. Tässäpä vielä virallisesti Evolinkin viivästymisestä:
https://polebicycles.com/evolink-delivery-dealy-update/

----------


## hauki

Nähtävästi tässä täytyy elää somen varassa. Facebookissa tilauspäivityksessä Polelta kerrotaan "Everyone has been contacted invidually about the delivery" ja n. kolme tuntia myöhemmin Leo käy kirjoittamassa " Everyone will be contacted as soon as we know something about your order"

Onko täällä kukaan saanut sähköpostia lähipäivinä vai onko taas vain huonosti muotoiltuja viestejä?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

https://polebicycles.com/evolink-del...update-part-2/

Tuossa puhutaan taas ensimmäisestä erästä, joka tulee pikarahdilla, mutta missään ei kerrota kelle asti siitä riittää pyöriä. Mitään sähköposteja ei ole taas näkynyt n. kuukauteen. On tämä yksi farssi.

----------


## Otup

Alkuviikosta peruin oman tilauksen ja silloin puhelimessa kerrottiin, että olisin ollut/olin tilausnumerolla 2048(lokakuun lopussa tehty tilaus) "ensimmäisten joukossa".

Pitkään yritin omaa sijoitusta tilausjonossa sähköpostitse tivata, mutta mitään selvyyttä en asiaan saanut. Tiedä sitten oliko vain myyntimiehen höpinöitä tilausta peruttaessa. Piti joku ässäkin olla kuulemma hihassa, mutta nuo ässäpuheet pyörsi hyvin nopeasti.

Toivottavasti muilla menee paremmin ja saavat pyöränsä touko-kesäkuussa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Jotenkin taas samanlainen valehtelun ja peittelyn maku kuin aiemmin. Itselläni tilausnumerossa on melkein satku enemmän, joten ei taida olla toivoa.

----------


## Hippo04

Ihme paniikkia. Tuskin tuolla "tilausnumerolla" on mitään tekemistä ennakkotilausten määrällä ja listalla sijoittumisella. Itselläkin on noita nuneroita kaksi kpl ja eroa niissä ~700 ja tilauksia sisällä siis yksi. Missään ei ole sanottu etteikö tuo 100kpl kattaisi kaikki ennakkotilaukset.

Itse ainakin odotan tämän määräajan loppuun, siihen ei ole kuin muutama päivä eikä siinä ajassa nyt muualtakaan mitään vastaavaa runkoa kovin helposti hommaa.

----------


## santei

Onko täällä joku pessimistien kokoontuminen? Mä oon ainaki kohtuu luottavaisin mielin edelleen. Spostia tuli silloin taannoin toimituksen viivästymisestä ja somesta tippuu infoa ja kuvamateriaalia aika kivasti. Edelleen "eka erä" on aika huonosti määritelty/ilmaistu, mutta kyllä mä oon sen koittanu niin ymmärtää, että tuo lentorahtina tuleva erä käsittää käytännössä kaikki viime vuoden ennakkotilauskampanja pyörät.

En oikein saa mistään rivien välistä luettua mitään valehtelua tai peittelyä vaikka kuinka koitan polelasini ottaa päästä pois.

Etkö Otup enää uskonut saavasi pyörää vai miksi peruit tilauksen?

----------


## CamoN

Tilasin Evolinkiin uuden taka-akselin viime maanantaina ja tilausnumeroni oli #9444. Kävin hakemassa akselin pääkallopaikalta kun satuin sille suunnalle.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ihme paniikkia. Tuskin tuolla "tilausnumerolla" on mitään tekemistä ennakkotilausten määrällä ja listalla sijoittumisella. Itselläkin on noita nuneroita kaksi kpl ja eroa niissä ~700 ja tilauksia sisällä siis yksi. Missään ei ole sanottu etteikö tuo 100kpl kattaisi kaikki ennakkotilaukset.



Ei ole myöskään missään suoraan sanottu että tuo 100kpl kattaisi kaikki ennakkotilaukset  :Sarkastinen: 






> En oikein saa mistään rivien välistä luettua mitään valehtelua tai peittelyä vaikka kuinka koitan polelasini ottaa päästä pois.



Tämähän tässä tympii. Ensin piillotellaan tehtaan vaihtumista ja lupaillaan parin viikon viivettä, vaikka taatusti tiedettiin, että ei ole tulossa huhtikuun aikana. Ei vaan uskallettu heti kertoa jne. jne. paska maku jää. Onko taas sama meno, että osa jää ilman runkoja tästä luvatusta erästä. Uskotko ihan aidosti, että maaliskuussa eivät tienneet tehtaan vaihtuvan vaan ilmoittivat, että joo pari viikkoa ollaan myöhässä  :Sarkastinen: 

Ulkona on loistavat ajokelit, mutta luvattua pyörää ei näy. Jos olisin tiennyt, että menee näin pitkälle en olisi koskaan tilannut ja nytkin on lähellä peruminen ja Trekin hakeminen paikallisesta alle.

----------


## makimies

No, katsotaan saapuvatko nuo pyörät ennen kesäkuuta, jos ne ovat nyt maalauksessa. Sitten alkaa osien metsästys

----------


## Otup

> Tuo lentorahtina tuleva erä käsittää käytännössä kaikki viime vuoden ennakkotilauskampanja pyörät.
> 
> Etkö Otup enää uskonut saavasi pyörää vai miksi peruit tilauksen?



Oma tilaus oli muutenkin mennyt alusta asti "pieleen". Yritin saada kiekkoja vaihdettua ennakkotilauskamppiksen aikaan, mutta tarjottiin muita pyörämalleja ja vastaukset viipyivät. Tilasin sitten kuitenkin pyörän Polelta ja kiekot muualta.

Kotleburgin kanssa sama näkemys maalis-huhtikuun sekoilusta. Keula upgraden hintojen "salailu" nauratti tässä vaiheessa. Tiedä sitten millä naamakertoimella valitsivat hintoja kullekin.

Yritin vielä viimeiseksi saada vastausta kuuluuko oma runko tuohon ensimmäiseen erään, jokainen vastaus oli aiheen vierestä tai muuten vain perus diipadaapaa. Olisin kaivannut vastausta tyyliin "Sinun runkosi on tulossa ensimmäisessä erässä. Lähetyksen tulisi lähteä tehtaalta päivänä xx.x, jotta se ehtisi meille Vaajakoskelle 25.5 mennessä. Pystymme puskemaan x määrän fillareita päivässä pihalle ja arvoimme sinulle toimitusajaksi xx.x"

En jaksanut enää leikkiä arvuutteluleikkejä ja usko loppui siihen, että saisin pyöräni toukokuun aikana.

Moni muukin asia alkoi ärsyttämään tässä viime viikkoina, mutta ehkäpä on parempi jättää vuodattamatta sen enempää.

~200 päivää olin asiakkaana ja päädyin Polefanista tilaan jossa olen mielummin ilman pyörää vaikka koko kesän kuin Polen asiakas.

----------


## santei

> Ei ole myöskään missään suoraan sanottu että tuo 100kpl kattaisi kaikki ennakkotilaukset



Nojoo ei ole, mutta en nyt usko, että niin tyhmiä olisivat, että asian pimittäisivät. Kaikki joille spostia on tullut touko/kesäkuun toimituksesta niin kaikenjärjen mukaan kuuluvat tuohon 100 kappaleeseen.






> Tämähän tässä tympii. Ensin piillotellaan tehtaan vaihtumista ja lupaillaan parin viikon viivettä, vaikka taatusti tiedettiin, että ei ole tulossa huhtikuun aikana. Ei vaan uskallettu heti kertoa jne. jne. paska maku jää. Onko taas sama meno, että osa jää ilman runkoja tästä luvatusta erästä. Uskotko ihan aidosti, että maaliskuussa eivät tienneet tehtaan vaihtuvan vaan ilmoittivat, että joo pari viikkoa ollaan myöhässä 
> 
> Ulkona on loistavat ajokelit, mutta luvattua pyörää ei näy. Jos olisin tiennyt, että menee näin pitkälle en olisi koskaan tilannut ja nytkin on lähellä peruminen ja Trekin hakeminen paikallisesta alle.



Joko ei uskallettu kertoa heti, tai eläteltiin toiveita, että tehdas kuitenkin toimittaisikin rungot. En usko, että eivät tienneet, mutta epäilen, että eivät halunneet asiasta tiedottaa ennenkuin tiesivät varmaksi. Kaippa siinä on vielä neuvotteluja koitettu käydä, että tehdas toimittaisi edes ennakkotilausrungot tms. Ulkona on kyllä loistavat ajokelit sitä en kiellä. Itselläni toukokuu menee työn merkeissä, mutta ensi kuussa jos ei ala pyörää näkymään niin saattaa itselläkin jo verenpaine nousta.  :Leveä hymy:  Oon mäkin toki varasuunnitelmaa miettinyt, varsinkin nyt kun Machineakaan ei saa ennen heinäkuuta. Joutuu varmaan Whyten S-150:en (ainoa vastaavalla geolla mitä saa odottelematta) hakea jos niin kävisikin, että pyörää ei saa ennen heinäkuuta tms. Mutta siihen en nyt usko kuitenkaan. Koko tehtaan vaihtohässäkkä oli varmaan aikamoinen ponnistelu Polen porukalta. Edelleen samaa mieltä, että tiedottaminen on epäonnistunut ja aspa on ylityöllistetty. Jo tilausvaiheessa sai vastausta odotella luvattoman kauan. Tiedottamisen osalta ovat nyt petranneet oikeaan suuntaan väliaikatietoineen ja kuvineen tehtaalta. Aspaankin on kuulemma palkattu lisää väkeä, toivottavasti kiire helpottaa.






> Oma tilaus oli muutenkin mennyt alusta asti "pieleen". Yritin saada kiekkoja vaihdettua ennakkotilauskamppiksen aikaan, mutta tarjottiin muita pyörämalleja ja vastaukset viipyivät. Tilasin sitten kuitenkin pyörän Polelta ja kiekot muualta.
> 
> Kotleburgin kanssa sama näkemys maalis-huhtikuun sekoilusta. Keula upgraden hintojen "salailu" nauratti tässä vaiheessa. Tiedä sitten millä naamakertoimella valitsivat hintoja kullekin.
> 
> Yritin vielä viimeiseksi saada vastausta kuuluuko oma runko tuohon ensimmäiseen erään, jokainen vastaus oli aiheen vierestä tai muuten vain perus diipadaapaa. Olisin kaivannut vastausta tyyliin "Sinun runkosi on tulossa ensimmäisessä erässä. Lähetyksen tulisi lähteä tehtaalta päivänä xx.x, jotta se ehtisi meille Vaajakoskelle 25.5 mennessä. Pystymme puskemaan x määrän fillareita päivässä pihalle ja arvoimme sinulle toimitusajaksi xx.x"
> 
> En jaksanut enää leikkiä arvuutteluleikkejä ja usko loppui siihen, että saisin pyöräni toukokuun aikana.
> 
> Moni muukin asia alkoi ärsyttämään tässä viime viikkoina, mutta ehkäpä on parempi jättää vuodattamatta sen enempää.
> ...



Itse sain ainakin customoitua osia. Toki ennakkotilaus alea ei custom pakettiin saanut. Oma Evolink tilaus on TR ja EN mallin sekoitus. Keula upgradeen sain ainakin spostista kysymällä hinnan ja toimitusajan. Mustaa saa vasta heinäkuussa joten en tarttunut. Toki vähän hassua, että hintaa ei voitu vaan yleiseen tiedotteeseen laittaa.

Tiedottamisen suhteen samaa mieltä, kuten ylläkirjoitinkin. Onneksi nyt ovat vähän petranneet. Toukokuussa en usko pyörää kuitenkaan saavani, koska aika iso työmaa noi kompliitit kasailla ja jos rungot saapuvat toukokuun lopulla niin ei varmasti ole kaikki kasattuna ja toimitettuna ennen kesäkuuta. Toivonmukaan kuitenkin kesäkuun alkupuoliskolla saisin pyöräni.

Odottavan aika on pitkä mutta eiköhän se loppuviimein palkitse.

----------


## t3mppu

> No, katsotaan saapuvatko nuo pyörät ennen kesäkuuta, jos ne ovat nyt maalauksessa. Sitten alkaa osien metsästys



Sitähän tässä jännitetään ja mulla on osatkin pölyttyneet jo hyvän aikaa, kun hankin ne alkuperäistä maalis/huhtikuun toimitusta silmällä pitäen  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## hauki

https://polebicycles.com/evolink-del...nks-going-now/

Ensimmäinen erä saapunut, mutta ei nyt sitten kata kaikkia runkoja vaan toinen erä tulee lauantaina. Kuulostaa taas hieman oudolta. Miksi eivät voi vieläkään kertoa rehellisesti missä mennään.

Onko kukaan saanut sähköpostia toimituksesta?

----------


## nikkesi

Tuohan hyvin selkeästi sanottu:
"Lähetämme sähköpostia kaikille asiakkaillemme henkilökohtaisesti polkupyörien / kehysten toimituspäivistä. Kiitos ymmärryksestä ja kärsivällisyydestä" ei lisättävää

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> https://polebicycles.com/evolink-del...nks-going-now/
> 
> Ensimmäinen erä saapunut, mutta ei nyt sitten kata kaikkia runkoja vaan toinen erä tulee lauantaina. Kuulostaa taas hieman oudolta. Miksi eivät voi vieläkään kertoa rehellisesti missä mennään.
> 
> Onko kukaan saanut sähköpostia toimituksesta?



Ei ole kuulunut taas mitään. 

Ihme hommaa kyllä. Eka ne piti tulla kaikki kerralla, mutta nyt ei taaskaan ja paljonkohan niitä runkoja sitten taas tuleekaan. Mihinkään mitä tuolta tulee ulos ei tunnu voivan luottaa.

----------


## Kemizti

^ taitaa olla ennemminkin niin, että sinne lähetyspäähän taiwanissa ei voi luottaa..


Ps. Tästä tuli ihan kiva.. 
(vanhan erän viimeinen E150)

----------


## Speiser

Hienoja pyöriä.

Kukaan kattonut firman talouslukuja? Vois selventää asioita tai sitten ei.

----------


## hauki

> Tuohan hyvin selkeästi sanottu:
> "Lähetämme sähköpostia kaikille asiakkaillemme henkilökohtaisesti polkupyörien / kehysten toimituspäivistä. Kiitos ymmärryksestä ja kärsivällisyydestä" ei lisättävää



En ilmeisesti ole asiakas kun ei sähköpostiviestiä siunaantunut omalle kohdalle. Rahat toki kelpasivat.





> Ei ole kuulunut taas mitään. 
> 
> Ihme hommaa kyllä. Eka ne piti tulla kaikki kerralla, mutta nyt ei taaskaan ja paljonkohan niitä runkoja sitten taas tuleekaan. Mihinkään mitä tuolta tulee ulos ei tunnu voivan luottaa.



Somessa kiertää huhu jonka mukaan 100 runkoa olisi tullut ja 100 tulee seuraavalla kuormalla. 30 lokakuuta tilanneet eivät ilmeisesti ole viestiä saaneet. Mikä sitten on totuus kun asiaa joutuu spekuloimaan muiden tilaajien kanssa. Asiakaspalvelusta taitaa olla turha odotella vastausta ennen ensi viikkoa.

Evolinkin odottelu taisi olla tässä.

----------


## CamoN

> https://polebicycles.com/evolink-del...nks-going-now/
> 
> Ensimmäinen erä saapunut, mutta ei nyt sitten kata kaikkia runkoja vaan toinen erä tulee lauantaina. Kuulostaa taas hieman oudolta. Miksi eivät voi vieläkään kertoa rehellisesti missä mennään.



Onko sisältö muuttunut tässä päivän aikana? Mielestäni tuolla sanotaan että runkovalmistaja jakoi toimituksen kahteen osaan joista ensimmäinen on vastaanotettu ja toinen lähetetään huomenna. Ensimmäisen erän osalta pyörien kokoonpanot on aloitettu. Luulenpa että siellä on pienelle porukalle luvassa aika pitkä viikonloppu.

Aika rehellinen tilannepäivitys, mielestäni.

Vaikka olen aivan sinut oman E110:n kanssa, tuo Kemiztin E150 näyttää aivan järkyttävän loivalta. Mahtaa olla letkeä pyssyteltävä alamäkeen.

----------


## jhalmar

Polen Instagramtilin Madeiran fiilistelykuvaan liittyvä kommentti:

----------


## santei

> En ilmeisesti ole asiakas kun ei sähköpostiviestiä siunaantunut omalle kohdalle. Rahat toki kelpasivat.



Käsittääkseni sähköpostia on valunut pikkuhiljaa niille, joille pyörän lähetysaika on tiedetty jo kertoa. Itsellenikään ei ikävä kyllä ole viestiä vielä tullut.





> Onko sisältö muuttunut tässä päivän aikana? Mielestäni tuolla sanotaan että runkovalmistaja jakoi toimituksen kahteen osaan joista ensimmäinen on vastaanotettu ja toinen lähetetään huomenna. Ensimmäisen erän osalta pyörien kokoonpanot on aloitettu. Luulenpa että siellä on pienelle porukalle luvassa aika pitkä viikonloppu.
> 
> Aika rehellinen tilannepäivitys, mielestäni.



Noinhan se asia on. Jotenkin Pole onnistuu asian kirjoittamaan jälleen sen verran ympäripyöreästi, että odottamiseen turhautuneen asiakkaan on helppo vetää rivien välistä omia johtopäätöksiä. Ikävä kyllä vähän epäonnistuneet tiedottamiseen liittyvissä asioissa.

Itteänikin alkaa kyllä pikkuhiljaa vituttamaan nyt kun toukokuun loputtua työtkin alkaa helpottamaan ja ehtis paremmin ajamaan. Toivottavasti homma etenis nopeaa tahtia ja pyörät saatais vihdoin asiakkaille.

----------


## Kemizti

> Vaikka olen aivan sinut oman E110:n kanssa, tuo Kemiztin E150 näyttää aivan järkyttävän loivalta. Mahtaa olla letkeä pyssyteltävä alamäkeen.



Ensipuraisun perusteella kyllä, nimenomaan ja erittäin.. suht iso oli muutos E130:stä, eikä lainkaan huonompaan mun juttuihin

----------


## makimies

> Hienoja pyöriä.
> 
> Kukaan kattonut firman talouslukuja? Vois selventää asioita tai sitten ei.



Itseasiassa olen katsonut, ja katselin niitä myös ennen evolinkin ennakkotilausta. Tuolloin taisin jotain kommentoidakin. Firma näyttää olevan aika hurjassa kasvussa ja rahaa nimenomaan on laitettu kasvuun. Veikkaan että nämä on viimeiset evolinkit ja seuraavaksi tulee uusia koneistettuja malleja. Investointejakin näkyy olevan tehty: 



Ja ei, en ole missään "sisäpiirissä". Ymmärrän kyllä jos ei Polen pojilla oikein aika riitä vastailemaan somessa ja sähköposteihin.

EDIT: ok, tuosta kuvatekstistä ei käynyt ilmi onko tuo Polen oma tehdas vai alihankkijan tilat.

----------


## k23435

Talousluvut voi jokainen kiinnostunut käydä katsomassa esimerkiksi täältä

----------


## SvaR

^^Meinaatko että viime vuotisella n.500t€ liikevaihdolla tuommosia ostellaan... ehkä nuo pöydät ja tuolit.

 Omavaraisuus sitä luokkaa että varmaan saa tiedotusta miettiä tosissaan ettei tulisi tilausten perumisia.

----------


## vihtis83

> ^^Meinaatko että viime vuotisella n.500t€ liikevaihdolla tuommosia ostellaan... ehkä nuo pöydät ja tuolit.
> 
>  Omavaraisuus sitä luokkaa että varmaan saa tiedotusta miettiä tosissaan ettei tulisi tilausten perumisia.



Täällähän se selvästi sanotaan että ovat ostaneet omat laitteet:  https://polebicycles.com/machine-production-update/





> We have purchased several CNC-machines, and the machines are running under our roof.

----------


## santei

Harvemmin sitä yritys isoja investointeja omalla rahalla tekee. Saati sitten alkutaipaleella oleva yritys.

Nyt tuli muuten vihdoin mullekin asti spostia toimituksesta. Toinen erä runkoja on nyt matkalla suomeen ja omani saadaan kasattua ja lähetettyä arviolta 15.6, eli noin 2,5 viikkoa niin pitäisi olla pyörä pihassa. Ikävän pitkä aika kesällä odotella mutta sentäs nyt tietää suurinpiirtein, että koska pyörän saa. Odotan innolla jokatapauksessa!

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Eli omani lienee joskus Juhannuksena jos silloinkaan. Joo pitäkööt tunkkinsa.

----------


## santei

> Eli omani lienee joskus Juhannuksena jos silloinkaan. Joo pitäkööt tunkkinsa.



Riippuen varmaan täysin siitä, että koska oot tilauksesi tehnyt?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Riippuen varmaan täysin siitä, että koska oot tilauksesi tehnyt?



Marraskuun puolella se oli. Aikalailla juuri ennen jatketun ajan päättymistä. Jotenkin vaan kyllästyttää, että niiden piti ensin tulla yhdessä erässä, mutta eipä taas tullutkaan ja milloinka taas tuo toinen erä onkaan Suomessa, jota ei pitänytkään olla.

----------


## santei

> Marraskuun puolella se oli. Aikalailla juuri ennen jatketun ajan päättymistä. Jotenkin vaan kyllästyttää, että niiden piti ensin tulla yhdessä erässä, mutta eipä taas tullutkaan ja milloinka taas tuo toinen erä onkaan Suomessa, jota ei pitänytkään olla.



Eikös se ollut sen Taiwanin tehtaan joku oma päätös, että kahdessa erässä lähtee. Samaa mieltä, että perseestä on mutta toisaaalta tiedä olisko Pole tuohon asiaan juurikaan pystynyt vaikuttamaan.

Mä oon tilannut omani 2.11 , joten luulis, että sun oma kuuluu sitten myöskin tuohon kakkoserään mikä on tosiaan matkalla kohti Suomea. Tarkkaile spostia seuraavat päivät, eiköhän sieltä pian ala jotain kuulumaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Viivästyi minullakin aikoinaan Canyon Duden toimitus useammalla viikolla. Oli myös parhaat ajokelit ja menin myymään vanhan läskin pois aika heti kun Duden tilasin, eikä oikein mitään muuta semmoista käyttökelposta maastopyörää ollut. Ottihan se aivoon. Jonkun putkihuivin antoivat harmin hyvityksenä, ja kohteliaita fraaseja useammankin.

Vähän paremman täpärin hankinta on suunnitelmissa, ja tällä kertaa en kyllä aio vanhaa myydä ennenkuin uusi on käsillä.

----------


## Pred

> Talousluvut voi jokainen kiinnostunut käydä katsomassa esimerkiksi täältä



Eipä noilla finderin luvuilla kannata kovin pitkälle meneviä johtopäätöksiä tehdä. Tilinpäätös ja tase kun on käsillä niin sitten voi jotakin päätellä.

----------


## Jami2003

> Eipä noilla finderin luvuilla kannata kovin pitkälle meneviä johtopäätöksiä tehdä. Tilinpäätös ja tase kun on käsillä niin sitten voi jotakin päätellä.



Ja kummastakaan ei löydy vastausta siihen millon rungot ovat tulossa.

----------


## makimies

> Ja kummastakaan ei löydy vastausta siihen millon rungot ovat tulossa.



Niin, aika monelle tuo vastaus on kuitenkin jo tullut. Myös itselle. 

Monelle aiheuttaa kovasti kiukkua tuo vastauksen viipyminen, voittehan soittaa Polelle suoraan.

----------


## Jami2003

> Niin, aika monelle tuo vastaus on kuitenkin jo tullut. Myös itselle. 
> 
> Monelle aiheuttaa kovasti kiukkua tuo vastauksen viipyminen, voittehan soittaa Polelle suoraan.



Joo. Mun pointti siis nimenomaan oli se että jos ei tiedä milloin oma runko on tulossa niin ei se vastaus ainakaan tilinpäätöksistä ja taseista löydy. Kannattaa vaikka tosiaan soittaa...

----------


## makimies

Täytyy kyl todeta että maileihin vastataan (varsinkin nyt) aika hitaasti, mutta kun palvelua saa, laatu on ollut 5/5

----------


## Speiser

> Eipä noilla finderin luvuilla kannata kovin pitkälle meneviä johtopäätöksiä tehdä. Tilinpäätös ja tase kun on käsillä niin sitten voi jotakin päätellä.



Ko. dokut eivät kovin paljon kustanna. Polen pyörät kiinnostaa kovastikin, mutta itse en jaksa odotella puolta vuotta tms. pyörää. Toivottavasti tulevaisuudessa toimitusajat nopeutuvat, kysyntää on ainakin 1kpl tänne!

----------


## Miklo

No joko näitä uusia runkoja on alkanut näkymään jollain? Spessun toimitusongelmien jälkeen pää alkaa kääntymään toisen valmistajan toimitusongelmaisiin (?) tuotteisiin.. jos kuitenkin jonkun uuden pyörän tälle kesälle vielä saisi. Osaako joku antaa lyhyen vastauksen, kannattaako ottaa 131 vai 140, fiskarsin pienen koeajolenkin jälkeen 140 voisi olla aika bueno. Ajot lähestulkoon trailia, meilläpäin olevat alamäet täysillä ja ylämäet niin nopeasti kuin mahdollista.

----------


## santei

> No joko näitä uusia runkoja on alkanut näkymään jollain? Spessun toimitusongelmien jälkeen pää alkaa kääntymään toisen valmistajan toimitusongelmaisiin (?) tuotteisiin.. jos kuitenkin jonkun uuden pyörän tälle kesälle vielä saisi. Osaako joku antaa lyhyen vastauksen, kannattaako ottaa 131 vai 140, fiskarsin pienen koeajolenkin jälkeen 140 voisi olla aika bueno. Ajot lähestulkoon trailia, meilläpäin olevat alamäet täysillä ja ylämäet niin nopeasti kuin mahdollista.



Ensimmäiset tilaajat ovat ainakin nyt pikkuhiljaa saaneet runkonsa/pyöränsä. Omaani vielä odotan, ensi viikon alussa pitäisi saapua. Uusista tilauksista en osaa sanoa, mutta polen aspasta vastaavat varmasti (suosittelen soittamaan jos et halua odotella vastausta 1-7 päivää, aspa on viimeaikoina ollut aika ruuhkautunut). Epäilen kyllä, että odottamaan joutuu ainakin hetken aikaa.

Mulla ei oo kokemusta kuin 140 ja 150 mallista, mutta mutuilisin niin, että 131 ja 140 erot trailiajossa olisivat hyvin marginaalisia. Sitten jos haluaa vähän isommin ajaa niin eroa löytyy enemmän 140 hyväksi. Ite tilasin 140 mallin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tossapa se runko nyt makaa olohuoneen nurkassa viikkoa tosin aikaisemmin kuin piti, mutta ei ihan kaikilta osin sellainen paketti mitä piti joten todellisuus lienee se ens viikko sittenkin, että homma on paketissa.

----------


## santei

> Tossapa se runko nyt makaa olohuoneen nurkassa viikkoa tosin aikaisemmin kuin piti, mutta ei ihan kaikilta osin sellainen paketti mitä piti joten todellisuus lienee se ens viikko sittenkin, että homma on paketissa.



Noni hyvä homma, että sait rungon vihdoin. Mitä puutteita siinä sitten oli?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Noni hyvä homma, että sait rungon vihdoin. Mitä puutteita siinä sitten oli?



Kaikki mukaan sovitut osat ei ollut oikeita.

Asia on hoidossa ja eipä tuolla enää tässä vaiheessa suurta merkitystä ole.

----------


## santei

> Kaikki mukaan sovitut osat ei ollut oikeita.
> 
> Asia on hoidossa ja eipä tuolla enää tässä vaiheessa suurta merkitystä ole.



Hyvä ettei sen vakavampaa ja asia tulee kuntoon.  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tällä hetkellä päällimmäiset fiilikset on, että työnnän rungon takaisin lootaa ja kohti Vaajakoskea. Ei etene ei.

----------


## järtsy

Ehkä kannattaa kysäistä josko joku haluaisi ostaa pois kun kuitenkin moni olis varmaan valmis maksamaan hiukan ekstraa että saisi heti.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Olen nyt viikon yrittänyt saada Polelta oikeita palikoita, että saisin pyörän kasaan. Täytyy myöntää, että paskan maku sen kuin kasvaa. Keskiviikkoon odotan ja sitten tämä pelleily saa riittää.

----------


## santei

> Olen nyt viikon yrittänyt saada Polelta oikeita palikoita, että saisin pyörän kasaan. Täytyy myöntää, että paskan maku sen kuin kasvaa. Keskiviikkoon odotan ja sitten tämä pelleily saa riittää.



Mikä hommassa mättää? Jos sposteihin vastaaminen nii soita nyt ihmeessä sinne. Ymmärrän kyllä turhautumisesi. Oman pyörän pitäis vihdoin saapua nyt parin päivän sisään.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mikä hommassa mättää? Jos sposteihin vastaaminen nii soita nyt ihmeessä sinne. Ymmärrän kyllä turhautumisesi. Oman pyörän pitäis vihdoin saapua nyt parin päivän sisään.



Olen jo kaksi kertaa vastannut, että mulle on ok, että ne oikeat palikat lähetetään ja lähetän väärät paluupostissa takaisin, mutta mitään ei silti tapahdu. Näidenkin postien välillä oli pari päivää. Oletin, että kerta olisi riittänyt, että alkaa tapahtumaan. En jaksa enää alkaa soittamaan. Ne osat joko tulee tällä viikolla tai runko lähtee takaisin.

----------


## Kakkula

Oma punainen preorder evolink 140 saapui viime perjantaina. Pyörä perjantaina illalla nippuun ja testiajot lauantaina Sappeella ja sunnuntaina lähipoluilla. Toimii kyllä uskomattoman hyvin niin polulla kuin bikeparkissa. 







PS. Kyllähän tuossa toimituksessa tovi vierähti ja toimituskin viivästyi alkuperäisestä ilmoitetusta, mutta olipahan aikaa speksailla rauhassa  :Vink:  Polen porukalle iso ponnistus kaikkien matkalle mahtuneiden ongelmien kanssa ja nyt rakentavat pyöriä kellon ympäri, niin ei ihme etteivät välttämättä heti vastaa sähköposteihin. Jos on kiirellistä asiaa niin soittakaa, vastaavat kyllä puhelimeen. Polelta saa erittäin asiallista ja asiantuntevaa palvelua, kun vain sitä asiallisesti pyytää, joten minulla ei ainakaan ole mitään valitettavaa palvelun ja yhteydenpidon osalta. Kireitä ketjuja kanssa Pole:skelijoille ja moikatkaa, jos tulen jossain vastaan  :Cool:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei mulla ole ollut mitään kysyttävää. Herrat itse lähetti että käykö että tehdään näin ja vastasin että käy. Parin päivän päästä tuli uusi meili, että tehdäänkö tosiaan näin vai noin. Vastasin että noin kuten jo aiemmin sovittiin ja sitten taas odoteltiin päiväkausia.

He kämmäsivät ja se oli ilmeisesti mun vika  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JPTH

On se kyllä loistava peli.Kyllä ne osaa.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pitts

> On se kyllä loistava peli.Kyllä ne osaa.
> 
> Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Komppaan täysin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Metsänpeikko

On tää nyt taas hankalaa tää pyörän valinta. Nyt olen saanut rajattua tän ostopäätöksen jo tähän evolinkkiin, ellei nyt jotain muuta kiinnostavaa ilmesty tässä lähiaikoina. Onglema on vaan siinä, että mikä versio sitä pitäisi nyt sitten hankkia. Tarkoituksena oli allrounder, jolla ajaa mielellään pidempääkin lenkkiä, mutta joka kulkee myös hyvin kun eturengas on takarengasta alempana. 
140-versiossa saattaa olla jo liikaakin pyörää itselleni, joten sen puoleen kyllä 131 kelpaisi oikein hyvin. Ongelma on vaan se, että kun  painoa on ajokamat päällä se 110- 115 kg, niin onko tuo pike keulana liian löysä. Ainakin olen jostain lukenut, että painavampien kuskien alla tuo saattaisi olla ongelma. Eli oma sweet-pot saattaisi olla tuossa 150 mm kohdalla, joten kysymys kuuluukin, että meneekö näistä geometriat aivan vituralleen, jos jompaankumpaan vaihtaa 150mm lyrikin keulalle? Ja onko sillä yhdellä kymmenellä millillä väliä mihinkään suuntaan, paitsi ehkä lompakossa? 

  Vai onko vaan parempi unohtaa koko juttu ja ostaa suosiolla tuo 140- versio.

----------


## Pitts

Pohdin kuule aivan samaa, ensin olin kallistua 131:een, mutta Kaisa suositteli kuitenkin 140:stä. Ja meni aivan nappiin. Mulla on 160 mm joustavaksi muutettu Pike (ilmaruodon vaihto, ei muuta) ja hyvin toimii. En tosin Lyrikiä ole kokeillut, joten sen puoleen en osaa sanoa mitään. Pyörä on ollut mulla nyt viikon veraran, joten mitää kaiken kattavaa analyysiä en pysty tekemään. Eilen tuli vedettyä vähän pidempi polkulenkki ja pyörä toimii kivikko-juurakossa erinomaisesti. Ainakin, jos vertaa vanhaan On One Codeineen. Evolink tuntuu joka ajokerralla aina vaan paremmalta. Ja eikös sen Lyrikin voi myös pidentää ilmaruodon vaihdolla?

----------


## santei

Mulla ei oo kokemusta kuin 140 ja 150 mallista, mutta mutuilisin niin, että 131 ja 140 erot trailiajossa olisivat hyvin marginaalisia. Sitten jos haluaa vähän isommin ajaa niin eroa löytyy enemmän 140 hyväksi. Ite tilasin myös 140 mallin. Keulaksi valitsin 160mm joustavan Lyrikin. Jälleen mutua, mutta uskoisin, että 110-115 kg painoiselle Pike voi tuntua liian löysältä.

Muistaakseni Kemiztillä oli 130 mallissa 160mm keula. 140 mallissahan on nykyään 160mm joustava keula vakiona.

Niin ja noita osiahan pystyy tilausvaiheessa speksaamaan esim spostin välityksellä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Pikaisesti vaan härveliä tilaukseen niin pääsee jo ens kesänä ajamaan.

----------


## santei

> Pikaisesti vaan härveliä tilaukseen niin pääsee jo ens kesänä ajamaan.



Ehkä jo vähän aiemmin, mutta siinä oot oikeas et pikaisesti kannattaa tilata jos meinaa saada tän vuoden puolella.  :Leveä hymy: 
Mikäs se sun rungon/pyörän kohtalo ny on?

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Kirjoitin kyllä ihan vatun epäselvästi, mutta pointti oli siis se, että tuossa evolink 140 mallissa kun on 160mm keula, jonka koen ehkä itselleni vähän ylimitoitetuksi. Ja koska lyrikiä ei saa 140 millisenä, niin mutuilen, että 150 millinen lyrik voisi olla ihanteellinen. Mutta seuraava pohdinnan aihe on, että onko tuolla kymmenellä millillä (150 vs 160) mitään eroa esim. Polkemistehokkuudessa.  Taidan ostaa jopon, paljon vähemmön arpomista.

----------


## Kakkula

> Kirjoitin kyllä ihan vatun epäselvästi, mutta pointti oli siis se, että tuossa evolink 140 mallissa kun on 160mm keula, jonka koen ehkä itselleni vähän ylimitoitetuksi. Ja koska lyrikiä ei saa 140 millisenä, niin mutuilen, että 150 millinen lyrik voisi olla ihanteellinen. Mutta seuraava pohdinnan aihe on, että onko tuolla kymmenellä millillä (150 vs 160) mitään eroa esim. Polkemistehokkuudessa.  Taidan ostaa jopon, paljon vähemmön arpomista.



Ei sitä keulan pituutta kannata murehtia, jos se on oikein säädetty niin et käytä polkuajossa kuitenkaan koko joustoa. Mulla on itellä 160mm lyrik rc2 ja toimii oikein hyvin evolink 140:ssä polkuajossa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mikäs se sun rungon/pyörän kohtalo ny on?



Tuolla se tallissa toistaiseksi majailee.

----------


## santei

> Ei sitä keulan pituutta kannata murehtia, jos se on oikein säädetty niin et käytä polkuajossa kuitenkaan koko joustoa. Mulla on itellä 160mm lyrik rc2 ja toimii oikein hyvin evolink 140:ssä polkuajossa.



Samaa mieltä. Ja jos silti epäilyttää niin varmasti saa myös 150mm keulalla. Aikaisempi versio oli mun muistaakseni vielä 150mm keulalla muutenkin.





> Tuolla se tallissa toistaiseksi majailee.



Toivottavasti saat pikavauhtia osat ja pääset ajamaan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei kun kyllä se ajokunnossa jo on.

----------


## golfer

10 mm eroa tuskin kykenee moni huomaamaan, kun on jo vaikeuksia kertoa 20 mm ero keulan mitassa.
Mitä tulee Piken ja Lyrikin eroihin, niin onhan niissä eroa, jos aletaan todella kovaa ajamaan. Vaikka massaa kuskilla olisi 0.1 tonnia, niin kevyessä ajossa ei eroa juurikaan ole. Onko sitten kykyä ajaa Pike "kyykkyyn" onkin oma asiansa. Lyrik on enduro-keula ja Pike trail-keula. Sitten täytyy vielä muistaa, että kovan kuskin trail-ajot on jotain mihin moni enduro-harrastaja ei edes kykene.
Lyhykäisyydessään Piken joustomatkan saa Lyrikiä helpommin käytettyä. Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, että Pike olisi sopimaton omiin ajoihin. Suomen maastoihin se riittää varsin hyvin, vaikka kuski hieman painaisikin. Ajotekniikkaa ne kaikki vehkeet viime kädessä tarvitsee ja kaikki saa pohjaamaan ajamalla päin peetä kaikkea päin.
Oma tie on kulkenut Pike 2015 --> Lyrik 2017 --> Fox 36 2018
Pike ja Fox shimmitetty, kaikki olleet hyviä. Oma ajotekniikkakin parantunut ja parantuu kokoajan. Mikään jousitus ei voita parempaa ajotekniikkaa.
Myönnän kyllä, että Piken ja Lyrikin/Foxin keskikannossa on eroa. Tarvitseeko sitten sitä on eri asia. Sen olen oppinut, ettei tässä harrastuksessa perimmiltään siitä olekaan kyse. Siksi minullakin nyt Evolink 140, vaikka edellinenkin enskapeli oli hieno ajaa. Ja jousi-iskarilla tietysti, koska se on cool! 😉

----------


## t3mppu

Tässä vähän lisää noihin keulakeskusteluihin.

Lyrik ei suoraan myydä 140mm, mutta Yaria myydään. Tässä on varmaan tehty linjanveto, että Lyrik on endurokeula ja kukaan ei osta sitä niin lyhyenä tai muuten haluttu pitää valikoima pienempänä. Nuo ovat kuitenkin vaimenninta lukuunottamatta käytännössä samat keulat, eli Lyrik voi tarvittaessa lyhentää 140mm:seksi laittamalla siihen 140mm ilmamännänvarren. (yhdelle tutulle näin laitettiinkin)

Pike vs. Lyrik/Yari jäykkyys: jälkimmäisissä on pitemmät likuputket ja sitä kautta varmaan myös liukuholkkien etäisyys toisistaan --> tukee pitemmältä matkalta ja on siis hieman jäykempi väännölle. (mahdollistaa myös 180mm joustopituuden)

Se millä on oikeasti väliä, on tuo ilmamäntä. Siihen pitää saada negatilavuutta, joka tuo lineaarisuutta ja keskialueen tukea.
Tähän asti tilavuus on pitänyt hoitaa luftkappella tai sen kopioilla, yms. virityksillä, mutta nyt 2019 Lyrik/Yari pitäisi vihdoinkin olla valmiiksi kunnollisella negatilavuudella. 
Näitä uusia ilmamäntiä + sealhead:eja myydään myös erikseen, mutta saatavuus toistaiseksi heikkoa. Myös Pikelle on omansa.
ks. https://bikerumor.com/2018/03/20/201...adds-debonair/ (ps. en ihan usko noita rokkarin lukuja/kuvaajia, mutta luftkappe kopiolla on ajettu reilu vuosi Pikessä ja nyt vähän aikaa Yarissa ja se on kyllä ihan must upgrade)


Ja jotta ei menis ihan offtopic, niin itse päädyin L kokoiseen evolink153:een runkosettinä, josta kokosin pyörän just niillä komponenteilla jotka katsoin järkeväksi. 
Keulana 170mm yari missä muokattu ilmapuoli (laskennallisesti 34% lisää negatilavuutta). Muina osina GX Eagle AB ovaalilla, dt350 + flow mk3 kiekot, code r + guide rs jarrut.
Nyt ajettu jonkin verran polkua, bikeparkkia (Tornari ja Järvsö) sekä yksi endurokisa.
Iskarit hakevat vielä vähän säätöjä (takana varmaan hiukan liikaa painetta), mutta on se Leo suunnitellut mahtavan pyörän!

Pyörä ei tunnu isolta eikä kankealta, vaan tekee juuri mitä haluan, mutta myös pelastaa sitten kun tulee hölmöiltyä/tehtyä virheitä.
Pitkän akselivälin tuoma tukevuus ja hyvin toimiva jousitus tuovat todella paljon varmuutta ajamiseen. Muutama kaveri onkin valittanut, kun ennen ajettiin alamäkipätkillä samaa vauhtia ja nyt eivät pysy perässä  :Leveä hymy: 
Ekalla lenkillä oli hiukan haasteita keulan nostamisessa, mutta äkkiä siihenkin tottuu, ts. oppii miten se pitkällä akselivälillä nousee.
Pyörä kulkee myös poluilla ja teknisissä nousuissa, erityisesti olen huomannut, että se pitää maaston muotojen mukaan pumppaamisesta, jolloin vauhti säilyy ja menon smoothia.

Nykyään joustomatkan pituus ei kerro läheskään kaikkea pyörän poljettavuudesta tai sopivuudesta polulle, eli ei kannata tuijottaa pelkästään niitä millejä ja jos mahdollista, niin kokeilla tällaisia moderneja/erilaisia pyöriä. (kuvassa oleva yksilö sijaitsee Helsingissä, jos joku on kiinnostunut kokeilee niin PM tai nykäisee hihasta jos tulee polulla vastaan)

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Itse nyt yhden lenkin ehdin ajamaan viikonloppuna niin Polen takajousitus tuntuu kyllä oikein poljintehokkaalta. Välillä melkein unohtaa, että alla on alaspäinkin varsin kykenevä täysjoustopyörä. Muuten tämä low, slack, long ajattelu ei täysin vielä vakuuttanut. Suurimman osan ajasta pyörä tuntuu ihan ok:lta, mutta kyllä se vaan tuolla perinteisessä kinttupolkujen kannon kierrossa tuntuu jotenkin hankalalta. Nousukyky on toki erittäin hyvä ja se on varmasti tuon geometrian ja hyvin toimivan takajouston ansiota.

No täytyy vielä ajella lisää ja miettiä sitten mitä tuolle tekee.

----------


## santei

> Itse nyt yhden lenkin ehdin ajamaan viikonloppuna niin Polen takajousitus tuntuu kyllä oikein poljintehokkaalta. Välillä melkein unohtaa, että alla on alaspäinkin varsin kykenevä täysjoustopyörä. Muuten tämä low, slack, long ajattelu ei täysin vielä vakuuttanut. Suurimman osan ajasta pyörä tuntuu ihan ok:lta, mutta kyllä se vaan tuolla perinteisessä kinttupolkujen kannon kierrossa tuntuu jotenkin hankalalta. Nousukyky on toki erittäin hyvä ja se on varmasti tuon geometrian ja hyvin toimivan takajouston ansiota.
> 
> No täytyy vielä ajella lisää ja miettiä sitten mitä tuolle tekee.



Noni hyvä et on jo ajossa. Omallani en oo vielä ehtinyt ajamaan. Muiden kokemuksien perusteella vaatii hieman totuttelua, varsinkin tiukkoihin paikkoihin. Toivonmukaan tuntuu enemmän kuin ok:lta useamman lenkin jälkeen. Poljintehokkuus kyllä kuulostaa hyvältä.

Saa nähdä miltä tuo oma nyt tuntuu. Koeajonkin ajoin sappeella joten omakohtaista kokemusta polkuajosta ei ole vielä.

----------


## sak

Tässä hieman omia ajatuksia 110tr evo:sta reilun puolen vuoden ajalta.
Pyörästä (L) ja ajettavuudesta pidän vielä paitsi että XL: koko voisi olla sopivampi, jotta olisi enempi reachiä jota tuo matalan stackin aiheuttama spaceripino lyhentää aika paljon. Itsellä 50mm stemmi. Oma pituus 187.
Rohkeus ei silloin riittänyt edes koeajamaan XL:ää. Paitsi nyt vähän viikonloppuna kokeilin polen 131evo demoa.

Kokeilin tuossa omassa pidempää iskaria(190*51) ja 140mm keulaa, keskiö nousi hemmetin ylös, penkistä ei jalat yltänyt maahan.
Alkuun pidin pyörästä mutta kun sen vei tuttuun maastoon niin perä oli hieman "vellova" ja kaipasin lyhyemmän jouston tarkkuutta. Ehkä iskari ei ollut ihan käypä.
Palasin takaisin alkuperäiseen iskariin ja keula on nyt 130mm. 
Hyvä näin.

Nyt on renegadet litkuilla alla ja pyörä painaa 14kg.
Keulasta(yari) en oikee pidä, en tiedä mikä siinä häiritsee.
Linkkujen laakerit rasvailin syksyllä, oli aika sonnassa/ruosteessa, tämä on entinen demo niin on varmaan pesty paljon.
Uudet on nyt tulossa.
Muutenkin taitavat olla näissä kovilla tai heikko suojaus.
Hyvin kiipeää edelleen, teknisessä trialkikkelissä toimii jo, alas tuolla voi tulla mistä vaan, hiljaa tai kovaa. Vakaa on.
Kinttupolkumönkimisessä tämä 110 ainakin toimii tosi ok. Tiedä sitten nuista pitkäjoustoisista. 

Talviajo meinasi olla tuskaa, pitkä pyörä ei tahdo mahtua kääntymään kapeilla poluilla vaan aina jompikumpi rengas muljahti pois polulta, ongelmaa korosti varmaan että ajelin myös lyhyt akselivälisellä fätillä. Ja paaaaljon lunta.

Nyt vähä prakaa vaihteet ja jarrut,
Eipä mulla muuta.
Hyvä peli, vaikka huoltoa vaatii aika paljon.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## miumau

Mitkä renkaat sinulla oli tuossa pyörässä talvella? Minulla on Evolinbk 150 ja viime talvena koitin 2 kertaa ajaa 29 icespikereilla ja meinasin kummallakin kerralla heittää pyörän metsään koska se tuntui kääntyilevän poikittain koko ajan. Muutoin ajoin Fat Freddieillä ja ero on kuin yöllä ja päivällä. Pyörä menee niillä pöpperöisllä poluilla täysin suoraan, ei luikerra yhtään eikä myöskään tipahtele polun sivuun oikeastaan ollenkaan. Eli ISP:llä tuntuu kuin olisi mailman huonoin talvipolkuajaja ja FF:llä ehkä jopa mailman paras :Vink:  :Vink:  :Vink: .  
   ISP on niin kapea ja vaatii sen verran painetta että se menee polusta läpi, mikäli polku ei ole kunnolla tamppautunut, kun taas FF:llä voi käyttää pehmeällä polulla jotain 0,7 bar painetta jolloin se leviää pesusienen tavoin polun päälle ei pyrikkään menemään siitä läpi.  Jos taas polku on kiiltojäällä niin ISP toimii todella hyvin.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^No juuri noinhan se menee. Että normi kaksysi toimii niin hyvin pitää olla tamppautunut ja vähän jäätynytkin lumipolut.  Tietty pluskumi kantaa jo vähän pehmeämmässä ja etenkin ohjaa paremmin.  Eli ei se pyörästä kiinni ole.

Jos on tarkoitus ajaa talvella niin ettei suuremmin tarvitse valita kelejä vaan tyyliin, aina kun on aikaa, on läskipyörä etenkin lumisempina talvina kuitenkin ihan ylivoimainen.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Eli ei se pyörästä kiinni ole.



Kyllä se nyt vaan on niin että se pitkä pyörä vaatii tilaa kääntymiseen ja ahtailla lumipoluilla sitä ei aina ole läheskään riittävästi vaan joko eturenkaan joutuu ohjaamaan ulos polulta tai sitten takakumi oikaisee liikaa. Näin se vaan on eikä se muuksi muutu. Ei ne pitkän pyörän tuomat edut tule ilman haittoja näin se vaan on. Se on sitten jokaisen puntaroitavissa kummat on suuremmat omaa käyttöä ajatellen. Näin nyt Evolinkillä jonkun verran ajaneena niin tulee talvella kikkailtua sen verran ahtaissa ränneissä, että ei näillä kokemuksin innosta vaihtaa läskiäni Taigaan.

Muuten niin em. kommenttini Evolinkistä on aikalailla sama nyt enemmän ajaneena. Nousukyky ihastuttaa ja alamäkeen mennään perhanan kovaa, mutta kyllä tuosta pitkästä pyörästä haittaakin on. Ei se erityisen ketterältä tai notkealta tunnu vaan enemmänkin sellaiselta hirveää vauhtia eteenpäin jyskyttävältä junalta. Varsinkin nopeissa s-tyyppisissä perättäisissä mutkissa tuntuu, että pyörä saisi reagoida nopeammin. Kyllä se niihin kääntyy, mutta ei erityisen herkästi. Jos tärkein asia on nopeus ja nopein aika jollain polulla niin silloin Pole on varmasti hyvä valinta. Omaan käyttöön olisi ehkä olemassa parempiakin vaihtoehtoja ja melkeinpä olisin valmis luopumaan tuosta laitteesta.

----------


## Saunatonttu

Ajanut nyt L-koon 150 loppu talven sekä tämän kesän ja en koe tuota kääntymistä mitenkään suurenksi ongelmaksi. Vaatii toki totuttelua ja hieman ajolinjojen viilausta mutta samat lumi-, juurakko- ja kalliorännit mennyt kuin muut pienemmillä vehkeillään. Mutta kyllähän jokainen uusi pyörä ottaa jonkun ajon totuttelua, varsinkin kun varmasti muutosta edelliseen huomattavasti? Isoin ongelma itselläni on kun leveä stonga kolisee Suomalaisessa pystymetsässä.

----------


## miumau

Joo kyllä Evolinkki kääntyy mutkaan hyvin, kun muistaa vaan kääntää. :Vink:  :Vink:  :Vink: . Jos vauhtia on tarpeeksi mutkaan tulessa niin muistaa vaan Fabien Barelin opetuksen " lean the bike not yourself" ja pyörä kyllä kääntyy todella hyvin. Samoin aloittelevan Evolinkki kuskin kannataa aluksi pysytellä keskellä pyörää  kurvissakin eikä vetäytyä takapyörän päälle niin kuin joillakin on tapana.
   Hitaassa vauhdissa loiva keula ja keskellä oleva painopiste mahdollistavat etupyörän kääntämisen melkein 90 astetta ja pyörä ei silti puske itseänsä kurvista ulos tai tökkää etupyörän kautta ympäri. Eli kääntyminen ei ole ongelma tiukissakaan mutkissa vaatii vain hiukan totuttelua.  DH pyörillä aikaisemmin ajaneet tuskin edes tarvivat totettulua koska niistä pyöristä toiset ovat aika härkämäisiä käännettäviä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Arvelinkin, että ei-ylistäviin kommentteihin suhtaudutaan heti irvaillen lukematta kunnolla. En mielestäni kirjoittanut, että Evolink ei kääntyisi vaan että se kääntyminen ei tunnu erityisen herkältä.

----------


## kauris

Minun mielestä kumpikaan yllä oleva kommentti ei sisältänyt yhtään irvailua.

----------


## Kemizti

Kotleburgin fillarista olis siistii nähdä kuva, on se niin odotettu ja puhuttu epeli ✓

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Minun mielestä kumpikaan yllä oleva kommentti ei sisältänyt yhtään irvailua.



Ei tuollaista hymiöpatteristoa tuossa yhteydessä oikein muutenkaan voi käsittää.





> Kotleburgin fillarista olis siistii nähdä kuva, on se niin odotettu ja puhuttu epeli ✓



Valitettavasti joudun tuottamaan pettymyksen. Se fillari on oikeasti olemassa.

----------


## Kemizti

Hyvän näköinen, harmi jos ei miellytä.. onko tää ihan "stock" vai kustomi?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Itse runkosettiin läjätty.

----------


## makimies

> Itse runkosettiin läjätty.



Kannattaisikohan mennä ajamaan ja jättää palstailu vähemmälle

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Kannattaisikohan mennä ajamaan ja jättää palstailu vähemmälle



Kannattaisikohan olla kirjoittamatta, jos ei ole mitään järkevää sanottavaa

----------


## kni94

Hyvä ettei ole pelkkää hehkutusta niin saa totuudenmukaista arviota eri pyörätyypeistä. Kyllähän tommosella long slack 29 jyrällä ois hienoa tykitellä alamäkeen varmaan mutta onko se liian junamaista menoa jos haluaa näppärämmän tuntuista pyörää. Kovasti kutkuttais itseäni myös samantyyppinen bird am9 29 renkailla mutta siinä tulee se että pystyykö noilla nauttimaan muusta kuin isosta alamäestä. Pitää käydä bikeparkissa ja muutenkin vielä tälle kesää koittamassa ainakin jotain pyöriä niin ehkä huomaa mistä tykkää.

----------


## CamoN

> Hitaassa vauhdissa loiva keula ja keskellä oleva painopiste mahdollistavat etupyörän kääntämisen melkein 90 astetta ja pyörä ei silti puske itseänsä kurvista ulos tai tökkää etupyörän kautta ympäri. Eli kääntyminen ei ole ongelma tiukissakaan mutkissa vaatii vain hiukan totuttelua.  DH pyörillä aikaisemmin ajaneet tuskin edes tarvivat totettulua koska niistä pyöristä toiset ovat aika härkämäisiä käännettäviä.



Olen tehnyt saman huomion. Edellisellä XC-täysjoustolla sellainen nollavauhtinen kikkailu (esim. mahdollisimman pienessä tilassa U-käännöksen tekeminen) oli yleensä todella vaikeaa. Evolink 110:llä tuntuu kuin ohjaustangon voisi kääntää helposti jonnekin yli 70 asteen, eikä tule sellaista tunnetta että olisi riskiä eturenkaan "tökkäämisestä". Samalla pidempi pyörä vaatii tietysti teoriassa enemmän kääntösädettä, vaikka se tiukin mahdollinen käännös olisi teknisesti helpompi suoritus.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei se jyrkästi kääntäminen pitkän pyörän vaatimaa tilaa kokonaan poista. Eturengas pitää ajaa käännöstä varten pidemmälle, että takarengas ei oikaise käännöksessä liikaa. Lyhyemmällä pyörällä voi ajaa loivemmin ja takarenkaan linja lähempänä eturenkaan linjaa.

----------


## Kemizti

> Ei se jyrkästi kääntäminen pitkän pyörän vaatimaa tilaa kokonaan poista. Eturengas pitää ajaa käännöstä varten pidemmälle, että takarengas ei oikaise käännöksessä liikaa. Lyhyemmällä pyörällä voi ajaa loivemmin ja takarenkaan linja lähempänä eturenkaan linjaa.



Toi on ihan tosi juttu. Onneksi ilmenee lähes ainoastaan kapeilla talvipoluilla ja liian kapeilla pitkospuilla jyrkissä paikoissa. Ite olen tullut hyvin toimeen niin Taigalla, kuin Evolinkilläkin.. ..mutta vanhojen lyhempien pyörien jälkeen vaati jokusenkin "opettelulenkin"

----------


## makimies

> Hyvä ettei ole pelkkää hehkutusta niin saa totuudenmukaista arviota eri pyörätyypeistä. Kyllähän tommosella long slack 29 jyrällä ois hienoa tykitellä alamäkeen varmaan mutta onko se liian junamaista menoa jos haluaa näppärämmän tuntuista pyörää. Kovasti kutkuttais itseäni myös samantyyppinen bird am9 29 renkailla mutta siinä tulee se että pystyykö noilla nauttimaan muusta kuin isosta alamäestä. Pitää käydä bikeparkissa ja muutenkin vielä tälle kesää koittamassa ainakin jotain pyöriä niin ehkä huomaa mistä tykkää.



Olen ajanut koko talven fatbikella (jossa reach 425mm) ja evolink 140 tuntui todella ketterältä ja nopealta ohjata tuon jälkeen. Olin tuosta tosi yllättynyt, pyörä tuntuu aivan erilaista kuin näyttää. 29eria en ole aiemmin omistanut, edeltäjänsä oli canyonin spectral 27.5" renkaalla.

Miksi ostaa markkinoiden isoin ja pisin enskapyörä jos ei sellaista halua?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Toi on ihan tosi juttu. Onneksi ilmenee lähes ainoastaan kapeilla talvipoluilla ja liian kapeilla pitkospuilla jyrkissä paikoissa. Ite olen tullut hyvin toimeen niin Taigalla, kuin Evolinkilläkin.. ..mutta vanhojen lyhempien pyörien jälkeen vaati jokusenkin "opettelulenkin"



Juu kesällähän tuo ei suurimmalta osin haittaa, jos reitit on edes jollain tavalla kuljettuja. Toki tiukimmissa kannon kierroissa ei aina tila riitä ajaa etusta riittävän pitkälle että takanen ei kolahda kantoon. Parhaimmillaanhan laite toki on isolla uralla, kun on tilaa paukuttaa menemään. Niin ja kuten sanoin niin pyörä kyllä kääntyy, mutta ei tunnu erityisen herkästi kääntyvältä, kuten jotkut jo ymmärsivät, että pyörä ei käänny ollenkaan  :Sarkastinen: 

Kuten tuolla jo aiemmin sanoin niin jokaisen pitää puntaroida soveltuvuus omaan käyttöön etuineen ja haittoineen. Paljon siinä on niitä etujakin kuten olen tuolla jo kirjoittanut. Itse yritän aina arvioida objektiivisesti näitä vehkeitä omistin niitä tai en ja joillekin (ei lainaamalleni kirjoittajalle) se tuntuu olevan ongelma, kun ei pelkästään hehkuteta. Ei tämä huono pyörä ole vaan loistava laite monin osin, mutta ei välttämättä omille preferensseilleni se paras.

----------


## kni94

> Olen ajanut koko talven fatbikella (jossa reach 425mm) ja evolink 140 tuntui todella ketterältä ja nopealta ohjata tuon jälkeen. Olin tuosta tosi yllättynyt, pyörä tuntuu aivan erilaista kuin näyttää. 29eria en ole aiemmin omistanut, edeltäjänsä oli canyonin spectral 27.5" renkaalla.
> 
> Miksi ostaa markkinoiden isoin ja pisin enskapyörä jos ei sellaista halua?



Niin, tuskin kannattaakaan mutta se on uusin hot juttu jota kaikki vain kehuu  :Leveä hymy: 

Mites polen ajotuntuma spectraliin verrattuna peruspolulla? Omassa 29 jäykkäperässä tuntuu hankalalle juuri kapeat kääntyilevät pitkospuut ja kapeat kääntymiskohdat esteiden ohi. En ole myöskään varma olisiko 27.5 kevyempi pyörittää pitkäkestoista ylämäkeä ylös. Jos ei puhuta teknisestä ylämäestä vaan pitkästä ja hapottavasta.

----------


## sak

> Mitkä renkaat sinulla oli tuossa pyörässä talvella? Minulla on Evolinbk 150 ja viime talvena koitin 2 kertaa ajaa 29 icespikereilla ja meinasin kummallakin kerralla heittää pyörän metsään koska se tuntui kääntyilevän poikittain koko ajan. Muutoin ajoin Fat Freddieillä ja ero on kuin yöllä ja päivällä. Pyörä menee niillä pöpperöisllä poluilla täysin suoraan, ei luikerra yhtään eikä myöskään tipahtele polun sivuun oikeastaan ollenkaan. Eli ISP:llä tuntuu kuin olisi mailman huonoin talvipolkuajaja ja FF:llä ehkä jopa mailman paras.  
>    ISP on niin kapea ja vaatii sen verran painetta että se menee polusta läpi, mikäli polku ei ole kunnolla tamppautunut, kun taas FF:llä voi käyttää pehmeällä polulla jotain 0,7 bar painetta jolloin se leviää pesusienen tavoin polun päälle ei pyrikkään menemään siitä läpi.  Jos taas polku on kiiltojäällä niin ISP toimii todella hyvin.



Muistaakseni renkaina oli wtb vigilante 29*2.3"
Ja toisiaan "luikertelua" sain minäkin aikaan, johtunekko tuosta loivasta keulakulmasta? En muista että stumpy(69*) ja honzo(68*) tuommosta tekisi.
Fat Freddiet ottaisin heti koeajuun mutta ei mahdu keulaan.
Haluaisin todella ajaa tällä myös talvella, kai se on keula etittävä.

Ice spikerit on roikkunu varaston seinällä muutaman vuoden, en tajua sitä rengsta, ajan niillä yleensä kaksi kertaa talvessa ja sitte menee takas seinälle.

Odotukset talvea vasten oli ehkä liian korkeella kun muuten menee niin mageesti :Cool: 

.

----------


## makimies

> Mites polen ajotuntuma spectraliin verrattuna peruspolulla? Omassa 29 jäykkäperässä tuntuu hankalalle juuri kapeat kääntyilevät pitkospuut ja kapeat kääntymiskohdat esteiden ohi. En ole myöskään varma olisiko 27.5 kevyempi pyörittää pitkäkestoista ylämäkeä ylös. Jos ei puhuta teknisestä ylämäestä vaan pitkästä ja hapottavasta.



Eipä noita voi oikein edes verrata keskenään, niin erilaiset ja kokoiset ovat. Spectralissa pahin ongelma oli todella löysä takapään geometria, ei tuota saanut oikein mitenkään toimimaan 100kg kuskin alla. Pole on todella napakka ja voi pumpata hyvin lisää vauhtia. Kiipeeä paremmin kuin fatbike, siis jyrkissä kohdissa. Osa on varmaan myös 29er renkaan tuomia etuja. Pole on myös todella painava, korkea ja pitkä, nuo ovat mielestäni ihan tuon pyörän ominaisuuksia.
Täytyy vielä jatkaa testailuja polkuajossa. Tuota on nyt tullut tehtyä luvattoman vähän, varmaan 3 normia lenkkiä vasta takana.

----------


## sak

Löytyi syy huonolle takavaihtajan toiminalle, tuo  vipu onkin ollut alusta jäykkä käyttöinen mutta olen arvellut sen olevan ominaisuus. 
Vaijerin kuori oli rutussa ja vähän muutakin takahaarukan sisäänviennissä, huomasin kun tänään lenkillä kuulumaan hankausääniä takapyörältä.
Joku oksa lie repiny vaijerin ulos ja hieno on tulos...

Nyt uusi vaijeri menee semi sisäisesti, 
eli viistoputken sisään ja siitä takahaarukan päälle, on muuten kevyt vipu
Takajarru pitäs ilmata ja siinä samalla siirrän kaikki vaijerit ja letkut rungon ulkopuolelle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Moska

> ja siinä samalla siirrän kaikki vaijerit ja letkut rungon ulkopuolelle.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ööö, miksi?

----------


## sak

Onpaha näkyvillä eikä pääse tällaisia hiipiviä piilovikoja syntymään.

Olen kylläkin taittanut pyörän usein kuljetus/säilytys”moodiin”.
On voinut tuon kuoren särkeä.
Takajarrulekussa on myös pieni ruttu samalla seutuvilla vaikka meneekin erikohdasta.
Kumpi reititys lie parempi,  aika näytttää.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## -Hapi

Kaluston päivitys edessä ja olen mielenkiinnolla seurannut tätä keskustelua. Nykyinen fillari Trek EX9 alkaa ja lähestymään museoikää. Eniten on alkanut polettamaan Evolink 110 tai 131 M-kokoisena. Onko kenelläkään kommentteja millainen setti Polen Storellsa oleva Evo 110 on? Vaihtoehtona ostaa 131 runko ja kasata siihen sopiva paketti. Kokonaispainoa ei saisi tulla paljon 12,5 kg enemmän, jotta jaksaisi kiertää Tahkot ja Saariselkä Staget. 

https://polebicycles.com/polestore/p...k-110-29-tr-2/

Lähetin Polen aspaan kysymyksen em. paketista, mutta eipä ole pariin viikkoon kuulunut mitään. Pitänee yrittää tavoittaa heitä puhelimitse.

----------


## santei

> Kokonaispainoa ei saisi tulla paljon 12,5 kg enemmän, jotta jaksaisi kiertää Tahkot ja Saariselkä Staget. 
> 
> https://polebicycles.com/polestore/p...k-110-29-tr-2/
> 
> Lähetin Polen aspaan kysymyksen em. paketista, mutta eipä ole pariin viikkoon kuulunut mitään. Pitänee yrittää tavoittaa heitä puhelimitse.



Ainakin nimimerkki CamoN osaa varmasti kertoa 110 mallista paremmin. Aspaa koskien tiedän kommentoida, että valitettavasti se on tosi ruuhkautunut. Varmasti parhaiten saat puhelimitse kiinni...

Eikös polen sivuilla ollut jokin artikkeli ~12 kiloisesta 110 evolinkistä? En nyt muista millä osilla tuo oli saavutettu.

----------


## nivelrikko

> Ainakin nimimerkki CamoN osaa varmasti kertoa 110 mallista paremmin. Aspaa koskien tiedän kommentoida, että valitettavasti se on tosi ruuhkautunut. Varmasti parhaiten saat puhelimitse kiinni...
> 
> Eikös polen sivuilla ollut jokin artikkeli ~12 kiloisesta 110 evolinkistä? En nyt muista millä osilla tuo oli saavutettu.



https://urkkaavaspeksaaja.blog/pole-evolink-110/ tuolla oli ainakin rakentelusta ja ajelusta kokemuksia.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Mullahan tuollainen V.1.3. 110 Evolink on. Sehän on 131 runko 184x44 iskarilla. Tosin itse koottu setuppi. Tuohon valmiiseen saanee pistää aika monta palikkaa uusiksi keulasta lähtien, että 12,5 kiloon pääsee.

----------


## -Hapi

Kiitos kommenteista. Urkkaavanspeksaajan fillarin katsoin ja komea peli. Saattaa tosin mennä yli omasta budjetista noilla spekseillä. 

Eivät vastanneet myynnissä soittoihin.... Pitäiskö vaan tilata runkosetti anyways  Syyskuuhun näyttää menevän toimitukset nyt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Onpa outoa, kun vasta mainostivat palkanneensa lisää työvoimaa asiakaspalveluun. Jos tosiaan haluat sen 110 mallin niin 131 runkosetin tilaukseen vaan mainita 110 lisätietoihin niin saat lyhkäisemmällä iskarilla.

----------


## Fat Boy

Eikö siinä tipu keskiä jo melko alas, jos 131:n tyrkätään lyhyt iskari? Etenkin pitkän akselivälin huomioiden.. Harmi kun ei viime keskisuomen retkellä ehtiny polettamaan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Eikö siinä tipu keskiä jo melko alas, jos 131:n tyrkätään lyhyt iskari?



Ei tuo minusta mitenkään erityisen alhaalla ole tai ei ainakaan ole häirinnyt. Eihän se toki enskapyörien korkeuksissa ole, mutta varmaan ihan vertailukelpoinen muiden lyhytjoustoisten trail-/marapyörien kesken.

----------


## Kiituri

Mahtaako  Evolink131 mahtua pyörimään 29x3" kumit jollain 35-40mm sisämittaisilla vanteilla?  Spekseissä mainitaan 29x2.8" mutta ei vanteen leveyttä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei sovi aito kolmituumainen.

----------


## Kiituri

Ei tuosta sitten ihan ole Full Stachen tappajaksi. 
Mistä kohtaa se mahtaa ottaa kiinni ja kuinka pieneksi välys jäisi? 
Ilmeisesti leveys riittää koska 27.5x3" kuitenkin menee.

Olisko käsitystä millainen noin pitkä akselivälinen on ajella kivikossa missä jalkapallon kokoista musaa.  ottaa keskiö pahemmin osumaa kuin lyhyempi akselivälisessä?  Entä millaisia pohjapanssareita tuollaiseen voisi sovitella?
(nykyisessä pyörässä on isoimman rattaan tilalla bash ring ja se on aika kamalan näköinen. Jos olisi pelkkä yksi ratas, niin ketjut olisi aika töhjona.)

Kyselen kuin pari vuotias  :Hymy:    mutta nyt on ostohousut jalassa.

----------


## santei

> Ei tuosta sitten ihan ole Full Stachen tappajaksi. 
> Mistä kohtaa se mahtaa ottaa kiinni ja kuinka pieneksi välys jäisi? 
> Ilmeisesti leveys riittää koska 27.5x3" kuitenkin menee.
> 
> Olisko käsitystä millainen noin pitkä akselivälinen on ajella kivikossa missä jalkapallon kokoista musaa.  ottaa keskiö pahemmin osumaa kuin lyhyempi akselivälisessä?  Entä millaisia pohjapanssareita tuollaiseen voisi sovitella?
> (nykyisessä pyörässä on isoimman rattaan tilalla bash ring ja se on aika kamalan näköinen. Jos olisi pelkkä yksi ratas, niin ketjut olisi aika töhjona.)
> 
> Kyselen kuin pari vuotias    mutta nyt on ostohousut jalassa.



Mulla on Evolink 140 ja ei ainakaan tähän mennessä ole mitään ongelmia ollu keskiön tai polkimien kolhimisen suhteen. Muutama lenkki tosin vasta takana mutta pari aikamoista kivikkopätkää on tullut ajettua. Downtuben ja keskiön alueen oon suojannut Lizard skinin carbon leather frame guardilla. Ketjua ja eturatasta suojaa 77designz crash plate.

----------


## miumau

Ainakin vanhemmissa Evolinkeissä se jäi kuulemma kiinni renkaan korkeudesta. Leveyden puolesta sopisi ja tosiaan 27,5x3 sopii hyvin. Machineen pitäisi sopia 29x3 rengas. Minulla on nyt omassa 150:ssä 29x2.6 ja tilaa on hyvin vielä isommallakin renkaalle, 2.8 menisi vielä ilman ongelmia. 
    Laitat vain isoimmat mahdolliset renkaat mitä siihen sopii ja sitten sellaisen OneUpin tai jonkin muun bashin siihen keskiön alle niin hyvin toimii kivikossa.

----------


## stumpe

Terreneltä on ainakin tullut 29x2.8 kumeja jos ei kolmituumanen mahdu..

----------


## Kiituri

Mahtuisikohan eteen 29x3" ?

Miten olette suojanneet takaiskarin kuralta? Löytyyköhän jotain valmista suojaa mikä tuhon soveltuisi?

Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein että 140 ui syvemmällä kuin 131 kun kuski on päällä? Molemmissa on sama BB drop ja eikös pidempi joustoisessa ole sagia enemmän (milleinä).
140ssä on kuitenkin 200x56 keppi kun 131ssä on 190x51. Ilmeisesti linkustossa on jotain eroa myös, vai?  Muutenhan ilman kuskia 140 BB drop olisi paljon pienempi, eikö?

----------


## miumau

29 boost Lyrikikkiin pitäisi ainakin sopia 3 tuuman rengas. Facebookissa on Polen omistajien foorumi, jossa on vaikka minkälaista viritystä iskarin suojaksi. Minä en ole laittanut mitään suojaa iskarille eikä tuo näytä siitä suuttuneen.

----------


## santei

Itellä on marshguardin lokari. Suojaa iskarin hyvin ja menee kivasti paikalleen kun muotoilee mm ketjulle lisää tilaa. Porasin myös uudet kiinnitysreijät niin sai lokarin parempaan asentoon.

----------


## Kiituri

Jotain outoa on nyt Polen hinnoissa (TR)  tapahtunut tänään.  131 (Pike+Monark RT3) hinta on pompsahtanut ja 140 (Lyrik + Monark Plus RC3) laskenut niin että 140 on 700e halvempi.

Onko tuo Pike ja RT3 niin paljon paremmat että niistä kannattaa maksaa 700e ylimääräistä?

Santei, olisko sinulla kuvaa miten olet lokarilla suojannut takaiskarin?

----------


## miumau

Kyllä nuo Lyrikki ja Monark Plus RC3 on paremmat kuin tuo Pike ja RT3. Oisko noissa hinnoissa käynyt niin että toisesta puuttuu alvi? Minulla ainakin joilla saiteilla aina välillä jää hinnoista alvi pois mutta kyllä se sinne ilmaantuu kun pitää maksaa :Hymy: .

----------


## Kiituri

Kappas, nyt hinnat on jälleen päivittyneet. Hintaeroa on enää 50e eli 140 mallit hinta on noussut.
Joku Polella vaikuttaisi lukevan palstaa aktiivisesti  :Hymy: 

RS:n omalla sivulla Lyrik ja Pike mainitaan periaatteessa samoiksi mutta toinen on optimoitu endurokäyttöön ja toinen trail-käyttöön.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Olen yrittänyt antaa tälle mahdollisuuden. Ajoin loman ekat 3vk pelkästään tällä. Tunteja luokkaa 30h. Nyt ajoin tällä viikolla vajaat 7h kahdella lenkillä mun fläsällä ja sitten taas tänään tällä. Ei vaan aukea. Samat mäet nousee kummallakin ja alamäkeen omilla reiteillä erolla ei ole mitään väliä. Fläsä vaan tuntuu mahtuvan polulle paremmin. Tällä tulee tunne, että ei se taas tuostakaan tahtonut sopia kunnolla ja edelleen se pitkä perän aiheuttaa kääntymisen tunteeseen sellaisen typerän "viiveen".  Sellaisella tehdyllä leveällä enskatyyppisellä uralla pitkissä kaarteissa toki mahtava peli, mutta peruspolkukaahailuun kapeilla peruspoluilla ei vaan tunnu oikein istuvan.

Ehkä odotukset oli liian kovat kaiken hehkutuksen jälkeen jne. ja itsekin odotti, että tää ehkä tuo jotain uutta kipinää harrastukseen, mutta ei vaan lähde. No näitä pummeja joskus näemmä tulee pidemmänkin harrastusajan jälkeen.

----------


## santei

> Edelleen se pitkä perän aiheuttaa kääntymisen tunteeseen sellaisen typerän "viiveen".



Mä oon kokenu tän jotenki toistepäi. Pyörän pituuden ansiosta kurveihin tulee enemmän pelivaraa. Tarkoitan siis, että jos tulee valittua huonompi linja tai muuten mokattua niin pyörä antaa aika hyvin anteeksi ja pitkä perä antaa lisäaikaa virheen korjaamiseen. Muutenkin olen tykännyt pyörästä, niin Sappeella alamäkireiteillä kuin kotoseudun poluilla. Tunteja tosin kertynyt vähemmän kuin sulla.

Muutama sellainen tiukka kapea kurvi on tullut vastaan, jossa vielä ulko- ja/tai sisäkurvissa kanto tms este. Nykyisellä ajotyylillä en noista selvinnyt, mutta uskoisin kyllä, että harjoittelulla ja ajotyylin sopeuttamisella noikin menee.

----------


## Kemizti

Kaikki ei vaan sovi kaikille, joku lie saa tuosta sitten erinomaisen vähän käytetyn sopuhinnalla

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Kaikki ei vaan sovi kaikille, joku lie saa tuosta sitten erinomaisen vähän käytetyn sopuhinnalla



En minä tuosta polkuhintaan aio luopua. Jääkööt sitten vaikka tallin seinälle koristeeksi, mutta varmaan siitä kauppa aikaiseksi saadaan jos joku on oikeasti kiinnostunut. Kyseessä on siis L-kokoinen 131@110.

----------


## miumau

Kapeilla metsäpoluilla minäkin pääasiassa ajelen ja ainoat ongelmat on jos pusikko muuttuu niin tiheäksi että alkaa koivun risut painelemaan jarrukahvoja. Oletko Kotlerburg katsonut vaikka tätä videota mutkien ajamisesta pyörällä :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF5K9V2w6W8. Tämän videon opit kyllä pätee kaikkiin pyöriin eikä vain Poleen.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Eipä se pyörä pienemmäksi videoita katselemalla muutu  :Leveä hymy: 

Eikä tuolla muutenkaan paljon ole tekemistä kotimaisen kannon kierron kanssa. Kyllä se tommosilla valtateillä menee hienosti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jami2003

> Eipä se pyörä pienemmäksi videoita katselemalla muutu 
> 
> Eikä tuolla muutenkaan paljon ole tekemistä kotimaisen kannon kierron kanssa. Kyllä se tommosilla valtateillä menee hienosti



Pakko kysyä että koeajoitko ennen hankinta päätöstä ja jos ajoit niin etkö siinä havainnut pyörän sopimattomuutta sinulle.

En edes meinaa hankkia (toistaiseksi) polea mutta jos hankkisin on kyseessä sen verran arvokas ja radikaali geometrinen pyörä etten kyllä ostaisi ilman kunnollisia koeajoja.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Pakko kysyä että koeajoitko ennen hankinta päätöstä ja jos ajoit niin etkö siinä havainnut pyörän sopimattomuutta sinulle.



Ajoin. Toki koeajo ei ollut riittävän pitkä. Luuletko tosiaan, että olisin pyörän ostanut, jos olisin havainnut? Nytkin pari kolme lenkkiä meni ihan uutuuden viehätyksessä ennen kuin nämä Polen omituisuudet alkoi häiritä.

----------


## Jami2003

Joo selvästi ei ollut tarpeeksi pitkä koeajo ja ihmettelinkin että ostaako joku ko pyörän koeajamatta.

Eli siis vitux män. En tiiä mutta vois kuvitella että Polen jälleenmyynti arvo on ihan kohdallaan. Toki tuskin siitä omiaan saa mutta viitsiikö sitä vuosikausia ajella itselle sopimattomalla pyörällä.

Pienimmillä taloudellisilla vaurioilla pääsee varmaan vaihtamalla runko toiseen. Osat lienee kuitenkin sitä mitä on haluttu (nyt, luin kyllä jostain vääristä osista hässäkästä).

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Pienimmillä taloudellisilla vaurioilla pääsee varmaan vaihtamalla runko toiseen. Osat lienee kuitenkin sitä mitä on haluttu (nyt, luin kyllä jostain vääristä osista hässäkästä).



Juu osat on kyllä oikeita nyt. Voi kyllä olla, että luovun täpäristä kokonaan, jos tämä menee kaupaksi.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> En edes meinaa hankkia (toistaiseksi) polea mutta jos hankkisin on kyseessä sen verran arvokas ja radikaali geometrinen pyörä etten kyllä ostaisi ilman kunnollisia koeajoja.



Juuri näin.  Jos uusi konkeli eroaa vanhasta/vanhoista vaikka pari senttiä pidempänä, tai asteen puolitoista loivemmalla keulakulmalla niin sellaiset muutokset voi ihan ajattelemalla ennakoida. Mutta jos tosiaan hyvin huomattavia eroja, juuri niinkuin vaikka Polen kohdalla jonkalaista ei koskaan ole tehty, on ehdottomasti päästävä kunnolla koeajamaan. Ja sellainen varmaan järjestyy. Sen verran harmillinen juttu jos pahasti epäonnistuu, ettei siihen verrattuna satasen parin bensakulut tunnu yhtään missään.

----------


## järtsy

Evolinkki on sen verran kuumaa valuuttaa että tuskin paljoa turpaan tulee vaikka myis eteenpäin jossei tykkää.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

No tiedä siitä kuumasta valuutasta sitten. Jotenkin tuntuu, että kovempi pöhinä ulkomailla ja ihan hyvä kyllä niin.

Ja eipä tuo nyt muuten edes vituta paitsi siinä mielessä, että tätä piti odottaa niin turkasen kauan valmistajan selityksiä kuunnellen.

----------


## makimies

Laitetaas vähän nopeita mietteitä, tässä olen viikon huilannut aivotärähdyksen takia, ja nyt kävin tauon jälkeen ajamassa evolink 140:lla.

Plussakiekkoissa on arc40 kehät (i40) ja rekon+ rengastus 27.5" 2,8", nämä on selkeästi liian matalat renkaat evolink 140:een, kammet kolisevat todella herkästi ja varpaat laahaavat maata, kerran sain kantapäänkin ottamaan maahan. Täytynee hommata 3" renkaat. Ihme kyllä, Stravan perusteella tuollainen rekon+ näyttäisi hitaammalta kuin 29er. Täytyy vielä käydä ajamassa kun ehtii XC hommiin.

Kuskilla on mittaa 183cm , inseam joku ~83 ja kädet suht pitkät. L koon evolink 140 tuntuu pieneltä, mielelläni ottaisin Xl kokoisen, jos nyt tilaisin tuollaista. Hauska juttu sinänsä kun aiemmat pyörät ovat olleet M-kokoisia. Uskon että tuolla Polen jyrkällä satulakulmalla on tekemistä tuon kanssa. Lantion asento on luonnollisempi kun kammet eivät ole selkeästi satulan edessä, vaan enemmänkin sen alla. Satulan kulmaakin olen kääntänyt siten, että satulan nokka on hieman alaspäin. Nämä säädöt siis tehty puhtaasti XC-ajon perusteella. Noin se vaan tuntuu luonnollisemmalta.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tiheä takanapa on kyllä Evolinkissä aikalailla ehdoton. Helpottaa pitkällä pyörällä ajamisen rytmittämistä kummasti. Alussa tuntui, että ei millään osu mihinkään rungon ylityksiin jne. kevennyksiin askelmerkki kohdalleen tai piti olla tosi tarkkana. Vaihdoin sitten ratchetin 18t-36t ja ongelmat tuon suhteen poistui täysin. Ei enää mitään hakemista vaan menee ilman ongelmia. Kampiosumat väheni olemattomiin, vaikka niitä ei aiemminkaan paljon ollut. Ei tuo oma ole 29" kiekoin ja 2,35" kumein erityisen matala keskiöltään, kun vertaa muihin lyhytjoustoisiin trail-pyöriin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Evolinkki on sen verran kuumaa valuuttaa että tuskin paljoa turpaan tulee vaikka myis eteenpäin jossei tykkää.



On kyllä tosi kuumaa. Suorastaan polttelee  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## KA-RI

Evolink 140 - timanttinen laite. Painava, mutta en mä sitä xc-ominaisuuksien takia hankkinutkaan.

Ei mulla muuta :-)

----------


## Kiituri

> Joo selvästi ei ollut tarpeeksi pitkä koeajo ja ihmettelinkin että ostaako joku ko pyörän koeajamatta.



Minä ostin 131 Evolinkin koeajamatta. Eipä huvittanut ajella Jyskälään. Geometria ja juttelun myyjien kanssa vakuutti. Enkä ole pettynyt.
Yksi ilta säätelyyn meni että sai vehkeen edes oikealle kartalle. Isoin muutos oli satula. Se alkuperäinen on kamala mutta niin se yleensäkin on että satulan on päin persettä.
Yllättävän pieneltä L-kokoinen tuntuu. Piti pistää satula aivan taakse ym. Kun asiat sai suurinpiirtein kohdalleen niin kyllä maistuu ajo. Toki vielä pitää vaihtaa tanko josain vaiheessa ja renkaat tietysti. Varsinkin edessä oleva Aggressor ei vakuuta pidollaan märällä.

Kaikki pyörät pitää säädellä kuskille sopivaksi. Satulan eteen-taakse asema on erittäin tärkeä ja tietysti satulaan kulma. Ohjaustangon korkeus ja kulma tulee heti toisena.
Ajoin heti rutkasti kovempaa kuin vanhalla pyörällä. Isoin ero tuli ylämäissä missä ajo vain tuntui paljon kevyemmältä.
Jousitus on se mikä ihastutti eniten. Iso osa siitä on juuri geometrian mukana tuomaa. Polessa istutaan edempänä vaikka takahaarukan pituus ei juuri perinteistä pidempi olekaan. Suuri plussa on siinä että noustessa seisaalle painopiste ei muutu niin paljon. Lisäksi seisomaan noustessa ohjaamo ei tunnu ahtaammalta. Kaikki vaikeat paikathan ajetaan kuitenkin seisovilla joten juuri seisten ohjaamo pitää olla pitkähkö.

Jos nyt tilaisin niin saattaisin harkita Machinea mutta se vaatisi erilaiset joustimet koska joustot vakiona on turhan pitkät tavalliseen polkuiluun.

Omien mittailujen perusteella näyttäisi siltä että eteen mahtuisi Ranger 29x3" olettain että kumin korkeus ja leveys on aika sama kuin 26x3" versiossa.
Taakse ei mene 29x3" kuin kirveellä. Wanhan pyörän perusteella 2.75" DW voisi sopia (sitä kumia en kuitenkaa ostaisi). Parempi silti lähteä 2.6" maksimista takana.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Yllättävän pieneltä L-kokoinen tuntuu.
> 
> Kaikki pyörät pitää säädellä kuskille sopivaksi. Satulan eteen-taakse asema on erittäin tärkeä ja tietysti satulaan kulma. Ohjaustangon korkeus ja kulma tulee heti toisena.
> 
> Lisäksi seisomaan noustessa ohjaamo ei tunnu ahtaammalta. Kaikki vaikeat paikathan ajetaan kuitenkin seisovilla joten juuri seisten ohjaamo pitää olla pitkähkö.



Aivan totta. Matala stack vielä korostaa asiaa ja lyhentää ohjaamoa, kun itse ainakin jouduin spacer kasan jättäämään stemmin alle, että tanko tuli riittävän ylös. Riseria ehkä huutais.

----------


## Kiituri

Sama vika. Kaikki spacerit on kannattimen alla. Katselin juuri josko tilaisi 35mm hiilikuituisen risertangon.
RACE FACE CHESTER Ø35MM 20/35MM RISE




Jostain pitäisi saada eteen parempaa kumia Aggressorin tilalle. Joku pieninappulainen 29x2.8" pehmeällä, märällä oikein pitävällä kumilla. Kaikki vain tuntuu myyvän eioota.

----------


## Volvospede

> Sama vika. Kaikki spacerit on kannattimen alla. .



Vaarallista tunnustaa tollasta intardnetissä. Mä laitoin kuvan taigasta jossa on jonkinverran spacereita kannattimen alla, kovaa kommenttia tuli kuinka väärin se on!  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Saunatonttu

> Parempi silti lähteä 2.6" maksimista takana.



Vaihdoin 150 29" kiekot ja ei voi tosiaan 2,6" isompaa taakse suositella. Leveyden puolesta menisi isompikin mutta korkeus alkaa olemaan aika maksimissaan.

----------


## hece

Onko kellään kokemusta tuosta 131:stä 27.5" plussana (2.8-3.0")? Meneekö keskiö liian matalalle?

----------


## Kemizti

> Onko kellään kokemusta tuosta 131:stä 27.5" plussana (2.8-3.0")? Meneekö keskiö liian matalalle?



Vanhemmasta 130:stä on, ei mennyt.. 29er kiekoilla tuntui jopa liian korkealta.

----------


## Kiituri

Itellä on vielä vakiot 29 kumekset alla. ne on ehkä sentin korkeammalla kuin olisi 27.5x3". Sägiä on 30% mikä on aika paljon mutta tällainen 85kg jannun alla tuo 30% tuli 1400kpa paineella mitä pidän aika kovana. Iso sägi tuo mukanaan etuna sen että ulosjoustoa riittää ja joustitus kontrolloi paremmin myös terävämpiä monttuja/pudotuksia. Ainakin siltä se tuntuu. Toki tuo jousitus on muutenkin aika fiksun oloinen.

Yllättäen 30% sägillä ei juuri polkimet kolise ja minä olen allerginen tälle asialle. Yksi syy voi olla että Pole käyttä 170mm kampia. Ne vähän tuntuu kuin lasten pyörällä ajaisi mutta geometriasta johtuen voimaa on ylämäissä silti paremmin kuin muilla pyörillä eikä lihakset vedä hapoille vaikkei vaihda pienempää pykälää. Tämä oli aluksi outoa mutta alan pikku hiljaa hyväksyä että ylämäet nousee helpommin.
Minua ei oikeastaan paljon haittaa jos spacerien käyttö on väärin.   Onhan Evolinkissä kuulemma täysin väärä geometriakin joten eipä kai pari spaceriä missään tunnu  :Hymy:

----------


## JPTH

Hyvin mahtu 29x3.0 WTB 3mm jäi tilaa.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kiituri

^Rangeristako oli kyse, molemmisako päissä? Kummassa päässä tuo 3mm oli?  Entä oli keula Pike vai Lyrik? eipä silti niissä taitaa olla saman verran tilaa.

----------


## stumpe

Onko 3mm ”hyvin”? :Sekaisin:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kannattaa vähän seurailla, että miten mahtuu kun kumi vähän venähtää. Minkä levyiset vanteet tuossa on?

----------


## JPTH

Orkkis vanteet oliko ne 30mm,keula lyrik.Kokeilin myös bontragerin rengasta se oli vanha venynyt mahtu pyöriin matalilla paineilla.Toinen lenkki renkailla hyvältä vaikuttaa.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kumpikin rengas sama

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kiituri

OK, kiitos. Eteen siis meni ns. heittämällä ja takana... kuluu sitä mukaan kun venyy.
Eteen siis pitää tilata Rangeri  :Hymy:   Takana onkin jo asentamista vaille McFly 29x2.8

----------


## Kiituri

JPTH, miten ajaminen muutti kuin sait isot kumit alle?

Se vähän mitä olen ite toistaiseksi ehtinyt Evolla ajamaan, se menee upeasti kapeilla (2.3") kumeillakin. Itseaisassa harmi että ei ehdi ajamaan enemmän. Jatkuvasti olisi kova hinku päästä kokeilemaan kaikki pahat paikat missä vanhalla pyörällä on tullut jalkoja tai jopa tunkkaamista. Uskomatonta miten jyrkistä paikoista tuolla voi pudotella alas ja kuinka helppoa ja kevyttä sillä on nousta ylös.
Jyrkistä paikoista suorastaan nautiskelee naama virneessä  :Hymy:   Ehdottomasti paras pyörä millä olen ikinä ajanut.

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä minusta ajaminen muuttu vielä paremmaks, varmaan ilmatilan johdosta.Mäkiin tuli pitoa enemmän kaikin puolin loistava,vaikka ei ollut Vittoria 29 2.35 Mezcal huono.Nyt ajettu 200 km hyvin pysyy kuosissaan.Hyvin pyörii takana ja edessä kumpikin tubeless.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JPTH

Kyllä on loistava peli itse ajanut noin 1600km 2 kuukaudessa.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Fat Boy

Kun ei viitsi tähän aikaan soitella mihkään ja tuli yllärireissu jyväskylään huomiselle, niin onko polella evolinkkejä miten hyvin koeajettavana? Josko käyttäisi osan päivästä viihdyttävästi.

----------


## Kemizti

> Kun ei viitsi tähän aikaan soitella mihkään ja tuli yllärireissu jyväskylään huomiselle, niin onko polella evolinkkejä miten hyvin koeajettavana? Josko käyttäisi osan päivästä viihdyttävästi.



Laita viestiä service@polebicycles.com niin saanet todellisemman vastauksen kuin täältä..

----------


## Fat Boy

Kokeillaan sitä. Ja tais olla maininta sivuilla, ettei sinne noin vain lompsita pyöräilemään.

----------


## makimies

> Kokeillaan sitä. Ja tais olla maininta sivuilla, ettei sinne noin vain lompsita pyöräilemään.



Kantsii soittaa ensin

----------


## pulkkailija

Ehkä lievästi off topic, mutta kysytään kuitenkin:
Olen tässä vähän harkinnut oman evolinkkini (evolink 140 v1.1) takaiskarin päivittämistä. Tällä hetkellä paikallaan on RS monarch +r, jossa on rebound tune medium ja compression tune low (v1.2 ja v1.3 rungoissahan nuo ovat high rebound ja low compression). Monarch on muuten hyvä, mutta välillä on tuntunut, että siitä loppuu säädöt kesken. 
Päivitysiskariksi on ollut ehdolla RS vivid air r2c ja Cane creek DBcoil IL. Onko kokemuksia tai mietteitä näistä iskareista? Kumpi olisi parempi valinta vai olisiko samassa hintaluokassa joku toinen hyvä vaihtoehto?
Vividissä vähän mietityttää iskarin toimivuus polen rungon kanssa, kun vividin tehdasasetukset ovat medium rebound ja medium compression.

----------


## tene

Muutama kysymys mallien eroista.

Evolink 140 mallin hankinta on harkinassa ja kiekkojen yhteensopivuus askarruttaa: käykö boost-brothers adapterit kaikkiin rungon vuosimalleihin?

Uudet rungot tulee ko. adaptereilla, mutta käykö ne esim. 2016 vm. runkoon ja mistä adaptereita voisi hankkia jälkikäteen?

----------


## miumau

2016 malleihin ei nuo boost adapterit käy vaan runko on joko 142 tai boost takahaarukalla. Ne adpterit tulivat vasta 2017 malleihin. Minulla on  2016 mallia oleva Evolinkki 150 ja siinä on tuo 142 mm leveä  takahaarukka. Silloin olisi voinut tilata myös boost version, mutta suurin osa taitaa olla noita 142.

----------


## tene

> 2016 malleihin ei nuo boost adapterit käy vaan runko on joko 142 tai boost takahaarukalla. Ne adpterit tulivat vasta 2017 malleihin. Minulla on  2016 mallia oleva Evolinkki 150 ja siinä on tuo 142 mm leveä  takahaarukka. Silloin olisi voinut tilata myös boost version, mutta suurin osa taitaa olla noita 142.



Kiitos nopeasta vastauksesta.
Vaikuttaakohan tuo takahaarukan malli max. rengaskokoon - onko kellään kokemuksia boost ja non-boost mallien eroista tämän suhteen?

----------


## Kemizti

> Kiitos nopeasta vastauksesta.
> Vaikuttaakohan tuo takahaarukan malli max. rengaskokoon - onko kellään kokemuksia boost ja non-boost mallien eroista tämän suhteen?



Nonboostiin menee 3" kumi 30mm vanteella heittämällä.. leveämpää tuskin täpärissä kukaan tarvii..

----------


## golfer

pulkkailija, mulla on Evo 140 2017 ja Cane Creek DB CS. Päädyin 450 lb jouseen n. 81 kg painolla. Taisi olla sag 28 % suunnilleen. Mulla ois 550 lb Valt-jousi joutilaana, jos kiinnostaa. Mitä iskariin tulee, niin hyvin pelittää tässä kuten edellisessäkin pyörässä. Cane Creekin sovelluksen auttamana olen tuota säädellyt. Jousi on mukava, vaikka tuskin lopputulokseen vaikuttaa. Onpahan yksi huoltokohde vähemmän ja tuntuu kivalta. Hyvin ne pyörät tulee ilmaiskarillakin alas mäkeä.

----------


## Jukahia

> Ehkä lievästi off topic, mutta kysytään kuitenkin:
> Olen tässä vähän harkinnut oman evolinkkini (evolink 140 v1.1) takaiskarin päivittämistä. Tällä hetkellä paikallaan on RS monarch +r, jossa on rebound tune medium ja compression tune low (v1.2 ja v1.3 rungoissahan nuo ovat high rebound ja low compression). Monarch on muuten hyvä, mutta välillä on tuntunut, että siitä loppuu säädöt kesken. 
> Päivitysiskariksi on ollut ehdolla RS vivid air r2c ja Cane creek DBcoil IL. Onko kokemuksia tai mietteitä näistä iskareista? Kumpi olisi parempi valinta vai olisiko samassa hintaluokassa joku toinen hyvä vaihtoehto?
> Vividissä vähän mietityttää iskarin toimivuus polen rungon kanssa, kun vividin tehdasasetukset ovat medium rebound ja medium compression.



Mikä on pyörän käyttötarkoitus. Jos ajo on vain perus polkuajelua tuo M/M tune on ihan jees. 
Jos mennään mäkeen/ enduroon ja halutaan hyvää herkkyyttä perältä niin valinta on light/ low compression. 
Näihin voi vaikuttaa iskaria tuunaamalla jälkikäteenki, esim fillariosassa jos nyt sattuu hyvä syksyn tarjous eteen tuosta perus medium/medium iskarista.. ja noita 200x51-57mm iskareita näyttää aika hyvin olevan tarjolla. MTB centre myy hyvän DVO Topazin tuohon myös, mutta toimitusaika voi yllättää.

----------


## tene

> Nonboostiin menee 3" kumi 30mm vanteella heittämällä.. leveämpää tuskin täpärissä kukaan tarvii..



Hyvä tietää.

----------


## Mikamammela

Tuosta polen stackista. Mun setuppi on kuvan mukaan: 160 lyrik lyhentämättömällä ohjausputkella. Stemmi niin korkeella ku saa ja 40mm riser -tanko. Tanko jää pikkusen penkkiä matalammalle. Ja runkokoko on L. 
Hyvä asento mulle




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Kalle H

> Nonboostiin menee 3" kumi 30mm vanteella heittämällä.. leveämpää tuskin täpärissä kukaan tarvii..



Onko kokemusta, että meneekö myös iso 3" rengas, eli esimerkiksi Suomi Tyres Fat Freddie, joka on melkoisen korkea verrattuna moniin muihin "3 tuumaisiin".

----------


## Kemizti

> Onko kokemusta, että meneekö myös iso 3" rengas, eli esimerkiksi Suomi Tyres Fat Freddie, joka on melkoisen korkea verrattuna moniin muihin "3 tuumaisiin".



Ainakin nimerkki miumau on käyttänyt, taitaa tästäkin säikeestä löytyä, Mintun värinen Evolink..

----------


## kauris

Noniin, nyt on minullakin ensikokemukset Polesta. Fiskarsin lauantaisessa tapahtumassa syöksyin heti ensimmäisenä Polen osastolle ja sain Evolink 158:n koeajoon L-koossa, kun 140 mallia ei ollut tarjolla. 
Machine olisi myös ollut tarjolla mutta jätin nyt ajamatta vaikka olishan sitä pitänyt varmaan sitäkin kokeilla. 

Vaikka Polen edustajan (ymmärsin, että ko. pyöräyksikön omistajan) kanssa säädetiin iskareita ennen lenkkiä, niin ne jäivät valitettavasti vähän turhan täysiksi. Hieman kivikko-juurakko osuudella siis keula koitti täristää käsiä irti tangosta ja joustomatka jäi kolmasosaltaan käyttämättä mikä hieman häiritsi koeajoa. Mutta muutoin olin yllättynyt, kun Polen geometria ei tuntunutkaan niin erikoiselta kuin olin luullut. Joo, satulaputki oli jyrkkä minkä huomasi. Vähän tuntui siltä, että olisi tehnyt mieli siirtää satulaa taaksepäin mutta toisaalta olihan sitä noinkin pitkäjoustoiseksi pyöräksi hyvä polkea helppoon mutta jyrkähköön ylämäkeen, jota Fiskarsin testilenkin alussa oli paljon tarjolla. Ohjaamon pituus taas ei tuntunut niin suurelta mitä olin ajatellut. Oman pyörän reach kun on 46 cm + 5 cm stemmi ja tässähän oli kuitenkin peräti 51 cm +x. Stemmin pituus jäi tarkistamatta.  
Sen sijaan omassa pyörässä kun on 27.5 kiekot ja Polessa oli 29 sekä muutoinkin pitkä akseliväli ja loiva 170 mm keula, niin etupyörä näytti ajajan edessä kieltämättä olevan aika iso. Mitään pientä teknistä kikkailua tai pieniä töyssyjä suurempia hyppyreitä ei koeajossa ollut tarjolla, joten ketteryyttä en silleen päässyt arvioimaan. Alamäkeen, joka oli teknisesti helppoa, pääsi testilenkillä onneksi vähän laskettelemaan ja ihan hyvin sitä uskalsi kylmiltään tuota pyörää pistää menemään vaikka polku oli täysin vieras. 

Positiviinen kokemus kaikenkaikkiaan mutta vähemmän yllättävä ja erilainen kuin olin ajatellut. Harmitti, että kovasti kehuttua Hightower LT:tä kaksysinä (joka on toki hyvin erilainen geolta), ei ollut tapahtumassa koeajettavissa. Olisi ollut kiva verrata siihen. Ja toisaalta harmi ettei evolinkin 140 versiota ei ollut omassa koossa, koska sen joustomatka (150-160 keulalla) olisi tod näk lähempänä omia tarpeita. 
Mutta voisin siis hyvinkin harkita testaavani Polea myöhemin lisää ja miettiä sellaista vakavasti omaksi seuraavaksi pyöräksi. Toisaalta mitään pakko saada heti elämystä en saanut ja ajelen varmaan ainakin vielä seuraavan kesän ihan tyytyväisenä tällä nykyisellä keväällä hankitulla Spectralillani.

----------


## miumau

Fat Freddiet sopii hyvin non-boosti Evolinkkeihin. Olen nyt 2 talvea ajellut ko. yhdistelmällä ilman mitään ongelmia.

----------


## TURSAS

> Vaikka Polen edustajan (ymmärsin, että ko. pyöräyksikön omistajan) kanssa säädetiin iskareita ennen lenkkiä, niin ne jäivät valitettavasti vähän turhan täysiksi. Hieman kivikko-juurakko osuudella siis keula koitti täristää käsiä irti tangosta ja joustomatka jäi kolmasosaltaan käyttämättä mikä hieman häiritsi koeajoa.



Pistitkö merkille rengaspaineet? Itse ajoin samalla pyörällä demopolun kahteen kertaan ja ekalla rundilla oli renkaat kivikovat mielestäni vaikka olen 90kg läski. Tokalla rundilla ajoin pienemmillä paineilla ja johan tuntui mukavammalta. Tuo toinen rundi oli noin klo 16:00 aikoihin ja eka pari tuntia aikaisemmin.

 Liekö ollut nuo samat kovat paineet myös sun ajon aikana?

----------


## Fat Boy

Perin harmillista, ettei mun koeajot onnistuneet viime viikolla. Johtuen juurikin Fiskarsin tapahtumasta. Fillarin vaihto alkaa olemaan ajatuksissa ja likimain merkki ja mallikin jo päätetty, mutta evolink pitäis kokeilla ettei myöhemmin harmita.

----------


## kauris

> Pistitkö merkille rengaspaineet? Itse ajoin samalla pyörällä demopolun kahteen kertaan ja ekalla rundilla oli renkaat kivikovat mielestäni vaikka olen 90kg läski. Tokalla rundilla ajoin pienemmillä paineilla ja johan tuntui mukavammalta. Tuo toinen rundi oli noin klo 16:00 aikoihin ja eka pari tuntia aikaisemmin.
> 
>  Liekö ollut nuo samat kovat paineet myös sun ajon aikana?



Ne oli ennen lenkkiä kovan tuntuiset ja kysyin paineista. Oli muistaakseni parin barin tienoilla ja takana ylikin ja pyysin vähän laskemaan. En tiedä mihin niitä laskettiin mutta kenties ei tarpeeksi mataliksi siihen mitä olen tottunut. Mutta keulaankin jäi tosiaan jonkin verran liikaa ilmaa.

----------


## Kiituri

Nyt kun alla on plussat (edessä Ranger 29x3" ja takana Terrene 29x2.8") niin kyllä on mahtava ajoltaan. Nuo rullaa yhtä hyvin kuin alkuperäiset 2.35" leveät Maxxisit.
Edessä tilaa on runsaasti ja takanakin melkein sentin verran.
Koko lenkin oli typerä virne naamalla. Mitä pahempi kivikko sen hauskempaa.  Koska runko on hyvin matala ei haittaa yhtään vaikka pyörä nousi sentin verran. 
Vielä on muutama paikka mistä en ole aiemmin uskaltanut ajaa alas kuin konepyörällä. Pitää käydä tutkimassa miten onnistuu Evolla  :Hymy: 

En itse aja kovaa enkä oikein tykkää edes alamäessä kovasta menosta mutta plussa kumeilla Evolla voi runtata aivan järjettömällä vauhdilla vaikka polku todella möykkyinen ja kivinen, oikein kunnon ryskettä.  Alkuperäisillä Maxxisseilla ei saanut samanlaista varmuutta vaikka pätevät renkaat nekin on.

----------


## makimies

Itsellä on nyt alla 27.5x3" nobby nicit mutta kaippa nuo 29x3.et pitää vielä hommata testiin. Kyllähän se polkuajossa on plussaa tuo korkeampi rengas. Sopii hyvin polen geon kanssa. 27.5x2.8 oli kelvottoman matalat, polkimet kolisivat aivan jatkuvasti.
Disclaimer: Omat polkuajot ovat siis mahdottoman hankalissa kivikoissa jne, tunkkausta.

----------


## Kiituri

Ehdottomasti kannattaa kokeilla 29 plussilla jos vain on mahdollisuus. Menee kuin itsestään kivikossa. 
Itellä on 131 malli missä käytännön (paino päällä) maavara on isompi kuin pidempijoustoisissa enkä kokenut keskiötä kovin matalaksi edes tavallisilla 29 kumeilla. Lasten kammet (170mm) mitkä on vakiota varmaan vaikuttaa myös. Nyt kun plussakumit nostaa pyörää niin pudotin keulasta hitusen painetta mikä yhdessä isompien kumien kanssa paransi ajettavuuttaa ja mukavuutta.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Onko Polen Evolinkeissä kaikissa noin reilut rengastilat että 29+  2.8 tai jopa 3 tuumaisena sopii?

----------


## JPTH

Itsellä on wtb ranger 29x3.0 hyvin on pyörineet taakse jää noin 3mm rakoa,mut ei varmaan kaikki merkit mahdu pyörimään taakse eteen kyllä mahtuu.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kemizti

Muistakee mainita vanteen leveys, kun puhutaan plussakumeista, se on monasti "ratkaiseva tekijä"

----------


## santei

Takalokarin kanssa ei varmaan enää ainakaan tuo kuvanmukainen setuppi mahtuisi pyörimään. Lokari vie äkkiä sen 3 milliä tilaa.

----------


## Kyrdis

> Takalokarin kanssa ei varmaan enää ainakaan tuo kuvanmukainen setuppi mahtuisi pyörimään. Lokari vie äkkiä sen 3 milliä tilaa.



Takalokari tsihihiji eijuukulauta

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Takalokarin kanssa ei varmaan enää ainakaan tuo kuvanmukainen setuppi mahtuisi pyörimään. Lokari vie äkkiä sen 3 milliä tilaa.



Ei mahdu. Itsellä on jotain 5-6mm tilaa 2,35" RaRan (65mm vanteelle laitettuna) kanssa lokariin.

----------


## santei

> Takalokari tsihihiji eijuukulauta



En nyt puhu mistään täyspitkästä lokarista täpäriin asennettuna. :'D Marshguard/mucky nutz/yms valmistajan pieni etulokari on aika yleinen näky Evolinkeissä takana. Suojaa vähän takaiskaria.





> Ei mahdu. Itsellä on jotain 5-6mm tilaa 2,35" RaRan (65mm vanteelle laitettuna) kanssa lokariin.



Okei, niin arvelinkin.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> En nyt puhu mistään täyspitkästä lokarista täpäriin asennettuna. :'D Marshguard/mucky nutz/yms valmistajan pieni etulokari on aika yleinen näky Evolinkeissä takana. Suojaa vähän takaiskaria.
> .



Kyllä tuo Polen takaiskarin sijoitusratkaisu tosiaan jotain lokaria tai jonkinlaista muuta mutasuojaa iskarille kaipaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Kyllä tuo Polen takaiskarin sijoitusratkaisu tosiaan jotain lokaria tai jonkinlaista muuta mutasuojaa iskarille kaipaa.



Näyttääpä nuo herrat itse ajavan ilman mitään loksua ja juttujen mukaan iskarit eivät ole millänsäkään. Kuviakin ollut FB:ssä.

----------


## järtsy

Sain nyt kasaan oman Evolink 158:n ja voi kyllä unohtaa puheet että "Pole ei käänny" 

Tuolla Paloheinän mäellä on muutama hyvä pätkä täynnä tiukkaa kurvia ja kyllä se Pole siitä selviytyi puhtain paperein, ihan yhtä vaikeeta oli kuin muillakin pyörillä.

Mitä rengastilaan tulee niin vaikea uskoa että tuohon menisi 29X3.0 kun 2.4 Trailkingin kanssakaan tilaa tuskin jää puolta senttiä enempää.

Jännä juttu muuten tuo takaiskari kun toisissa se on männänvarsi ylöspäin ja toisissa alaspäin, ei näemmä vaikuta toimintaan mutta juomapullon mahtumiseen kylläkin.

----------


## JPTH

Siinä

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## järtsy

Mikä runko?

----------


## JPTH

140 koko M

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sak

Ajeleekos joku täällä Evolink 140:ä pitkällä eli 50mm stemmillä?
Miltä loiva keula pitkällä stemmillä tuntuu?
Itse Evo 110:ssä kokeilen 60mm stemmiä, mutta sentin lyhempi tuntuu ajolleen paremalta.  Pidempi ajoasennolle parempi.
Vaikkaki tuohon pidempään alkaa jo tottua.
Harkinnassa on evo 140 mutta xl kokoiseen ei ehkä uskalla taipua.

Nykysessä vaivaa keskiön seudun narina josta pitäisi hankkiutua eroon mutta syy ei ota löytyäkseen.
Haljennut alalinkku vaihdettu, ei vaikutusta.
Tiiä sitten onko sepällä(minä itse) menny käikki putkeen mutta
Polen huolto on ollut avulias, ja ottautunut ongelmaan.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kemizti

Mulla on 50mm kaikissa mun Poleissa, Evo150, Taival ja Taiga.  Miehellä mittaa 181 ja kaikkien rungot M-kokoa, tangot 780-800 leveitä..

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kuten edellä mainittiin niin stemmin pituuden lisäksi tangon leveys vaikuttaa. Itse olen ihan tyytyväinen 60mm ja 760mm yhdistelmään marahenkisessä traili-käytössä 110 mallissa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Sain nyt kasaan oman Evolink 158:n ja voi kyllä unohtaa puheet että "Pole ei käänny" 
> 
> Tuolla Paloheinän mäellä on muutama hyvä pätkä täynnä tiukkaa kurvia ja kyllä se Pole siitä selviytyi puhtain paperein, ihan yhtä vaikeeta oli kuin muillakin pyörillä.
> 
> Mitä rengastilaan tulee niin vaikea uskoa että tuohon menisi 29X3.0 kun 2.4 Trailkingin kanssakaan tilaa tuskin jää puolta senttiä enempää.
> 
> Jännä juttu muuten tuo takaiskari kun toisissa se on männänvarsi ylöspäin ja toisissa alaspäin, ei näemmä vaikuta toimintaan mutta juomapullon mahtumiseen kylläkin.



Minkälaisella vanteella 2.4 Trailking on? Paljonko on ajopaineilla leveys?

----------


## mattim

> Minkälaisella vanteella 2.4 Trailking on? Paljonko on ajopaineilla leveys?



Ja toinen kiinnostava asia on että onko Trailking 2018 vai vanhempaa vuosimallia? Nimittäin 2018 mallissa runko pieneni jonkun verran. 2017 ja vanhemmat ovat bead to bead mitaltaan n. 10 mm isompia ja vastaavat useimpia 2,8" kumeja. Tosin se näkyy korkeudessa, ei leveydessä.

----------


## järtsy

TrailKing on 2017 tai vanhempi, en muista milloin hommasin ja se on 30mm sisäleveellä vanteella.

Onhan se kyllä muhkea kumi, tarkkaa leveyttä en nyt muista mutta taitaa olla joka suuntaan hiukan isompi kuin edessä oleva Butcher 2.6

----------


## Kemizti

> TrailKing on 2017 tai vanhempi, en muista milloin hommasin ja se on 30mm sisäleveellä vanteella.
> 
> Onhan se kyllä muhkea kumi, tarkkaa leveyttä en nyt muista mutta taitaa olla joka suuntaan hiukan isompi kuin edessä oleva Butcher 2.6



Tää wanhan trailking taitaa olla samalla rungolla kun vielä wanhempi rubberqueen, joka oli 2,4" koossa suorastaan valtava..

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kun on Evolink-tuntijoita paikalla niin kiinnostaa sellainen asia että onko tämä puheena ollut isompi rengastila ominainen vain uudemmille, siis nykyisille, malleille?  Eli että vanhemmissa malleissa tilaa oli vähemmän eikä esimerkiksi 29x2.8" renkaat sopineet?

----------


## Kemizti

> Kun on Evolink-tuntijoita paikalla niin kiinnostaa sellainen asia että onko tämä puheena ollut isompi rengastila ominainen vain uudemmille, siis nykyisille, malleille?  Eli että vanhemmissa malleissa tilaa oli vähemmän eikä esimerkiksi 29x2.8" renkaat sopineet?



Mä en noista wagonwheeleistä mitää tiedä, mutta 27,5x 3.0" meni ekoihin malleihin ainaki heittämällä..

----------


## järtsy

> TrailKing on 2017 tai vanhempi, en muista milloin hommasin ja se on 30mm sisäleveellä vanteella.
> 
> Onhan se kyllä muhkea kumi, tarkkaa leveyttä en nyt muista mutta taitaa olla joka suuntaan hiukan isompi kuin edessä oleva Butcher 2.6



Mittasin tuon TraiKingin ja leveys 63mm, korkeus 60mm

----------


## Make79

> Mä en noista wagonwheeleistä mitää tiedä, mutta 27,5x 3.0" meni ekoihin malleihin ainaki heittämällä..



Kehtaako täällä kuulostella jotta mitä mahtuu tuohon taivaleeseen taakse ?
Tarjolla olisi siis 29 koossa i 19,22,27 ja 45mm
Ja renkaina 2.35-3.0 (Maxxis ,wtb ,Vittoria ,surly ja panaracer)
Taival voisi olla vaihtoehto jos siihen oikeesti mahtuu 29+ kokoista taakse .

----------


## stumpe

> Kehtaako täällä kuulostella jotta mitä mahtuu tuohon taivaleeseen taakse ?
> Tarjolla olisi siis 29 koossa i 19,22,27 ja 45mm
> Ja renkaina 2.35-3.0 (Maxxis ,wtb ,Vittoria ,surly ja panaracer)
> Taival voisi olla vaihtoehto jos siihen oikeesti mahtuu 29+ kokoista taakse .



Polen aspa sanoi että 2.6 29er on max takana.

----------


## Make79

> Polen aspa sanoi että 2.6 29er on max takana.



Vielä ku tietäisi millä kehällä ja mikä rengas..
Mutta siis lähtökohtaisesti ei ole 29+ sopiva?
Nyt tallista löytyy jo terästä 27.5+ speksillä johon tommonen 29 2.6 i45 kehällä mahtuu.. ja vanha muovinen ”pelkkä” 29 johon siihenkin mahtuu ”helposti” tuommoinen.
Teräs pehmee/ veltto ja sen takia todellisuudessa ahtaampi kuin muovi 29..
Mitenhän nuo polet? Kuinka pienellä välyksellä oikeesti pystyy ajamaan?

----------


## Kiituri

Minulla on uudessa 131:ssä takana Mavic XA (30mm sisämitta) vanteilla 29x2.8 Terrene ja lisäksi pumppua suojaamassa sellainen muovinen hucknorris etulokari mikä vie 2-puoleisten teippien kanssa jonkin verran korkeustilaa. Silti väliä on 5-6mm joten kyllä 2.8" mahtuu ainakin uusiin malleihin ihan hyvin.

Tuo McFlyterrene muuten on yllättävän pitävä renkas märällä kivellä ja juurakolla. Napppulat toki on aika matalia. Ehkä sen vuoksi rullaakin hyvin. 29x3 ranger ei varmaan mahtuisi tuon läpyskä suojan kanssa. Ranger kyllä onkin aika korkea profiililtaan mutta on se vaan pitävä rengas kaltoilla pinnoilla ja rullaa kuin kapeampi rengas.

----------


## hece

> Polen aspa sanoi että 2.6 29er on max takana.



Uuden Pole Taivaleen chainstayn mitta vaihtelee runkokoon mukaan, joten isompaan mahtuu isompi kumi. Joten sikälikin vastaus jää vajaavaiseksi.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Sain nyt kasaan oman Evolink 158:n ja voi kyllä unohtaa puheet että "Pole ei käänny" 
> 
> Tuolla Paloheinän mäellä on muutama hyvä pätkä täynnä tiukkaa kurvia ja kyllä se Pole siitä selviytyi puhtain paperein, ihan yhtä vaikeeta oli kuin muillakin pyörillä.
> .



Toi Polen kääntyminen, tai paremminkin kääntymättömyys, on mielenkiintoinen juttu. Pitkä pyörähän on aina vakaampi ja Polen kaltaisella geolla varmasti ero OTB-herkkyyteenkin on iso verrattuna lyhyeen jyrkkäkulmaiseen.  Ja kun se vielä kääntyy hyvin niin on varmaan mainio laite.
Kun tuo 158 on kai jo lähinnä, tai lähellä DH-luokitusta, niin minkälainen sen polkemistehokkus mielestäsi on?  Ainakin aiemmin sellaisia pyöriä jotka oli hyviä tulla alaspäin, ei välttämättä ollut kiva viedä ylöspäin, ainakaan polkemalla.

----------


## Fat Boy

Kysymykseeni löytyisi varmaankin vastaus tästä ketjusta ja epäilemättä polen geotaulukoista (oon jopa saattanu kysyä aiemminkin), mutta kännykällä on vaivalloista huonomuistisena verrata geometriaan. Joten, mitä eroa on 131 ja 140 evolinkeillä? Hivenen joustossa, pieni ero ohjauskulmassa.. Vissiin nielevät samat renkaat. Keskiökorkeus jouset suorana sama? Eli ajossa himpun matalampi.

Nykyisessä pyörässä 120mm joustoa takana ja se sikäli piisaa, mutta mutta.. Jos perä toimii, eikä ole edes painoeroa, ei himppu lisää haittaisi.

----------


## Kemizti

Polen kohdalla jousitusratkaisu on niin poljettava, että More is More, jos on mahkuja valita 131 vs 140, niin ehdottomasti 140, mutta jos valintamahdollisuuksiin voi, tai on syytä lisätä 158, niin miksipä ei sellainenkin..

----------


## makimies

evo140 on kyl aika riittävä pyörä ainakin itselle. Bikeparkissakin riittää vaikka painoa siinä 100kg ajokamoissa. Tietty more is more, siitä olen samaa mieltä. Ok kovimmassa menossa varmaan DH pyörä parempi.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

En muista kenenkään kirjoittaneen, että Pole ei kääntyisi.

131 vs. 140 olen väärä henkilö ottamaan kantaa, kun oma ajo on marahenkistä trail-ajelua eikä lähelläkään mitään enskailua. Sen vaan sanon, että poljettavuuden lisäksi Polen takajousitus toimii sen verran hyvin, että vaikka omassani ei ole kuin 110 niin entiseen 120 joustavaan verrattuna sitä tuntuu olevan enemmän. Enkä lisää kaipaa, kun nuo mäkihommat ei silleen oo mun juttu, mutta kiva tietenkin, että tällä voi meikäläinenkin alamäkiosuuksilla pelkäämisen sijaan vähän nautiskella.



Tuoltapa se nykyään näyttää. Keulan vaihto oli hyvä liikku. Alunperin laitettu 32mm Fox notkui sittenkin liikaa vääriin suuntiin ja toi ajoon epämääräisyyttä. Ehkä loivalla keulakulmalla on osuutensa asiaan, kun aiemmin en ongelmaa ollut tiedostanut. Tuo ei notku. Sentti tuli keulalle samalla joustoa ja tuntuu toimivan muutenkin nyt paremmin.

----------


## Fat Boy

Luulen, että 97% ajamisista 110mm piisais mullekin, mutta jos se oli 131:n vain iskari erotuksella niin sikäli vois olla mulle passeli. Onneksi en ole vielä ostamassa, mut pitää nyt kokeilla.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Juu iskari on eri, mutta muuten täysin sama.

----------


## Kemizti

> En muista kenenkään kirjoittaneen, että Pole ei kääntyisi.
> 
> 131 vs. 140 olen väärä henkilö ottamaan kantaa, kun oma ajo on marahenkistä trail-ajelua eikä lähelläkään mitään enskailua. Sen vaan sanon, että poljettavuuden lisäksi Polen takajousitus toimii sen verran hyvin, että vaikka omassani ei ole kuin 110 niin entiseen 120 joustavaan verrattuna sitä tuntuu olevan enemmän. Enkä lisää kaipaa, kun nuo mäkihommat ei silleen oo mun juttu, mutta kiva tietenkin, että tällä voi meikäläinenkin alamäkiosuuksilla pelkäämisen sijaan vähän nautiskella.
> 
> *kuvanips*
> 
> Tuoltapa se nykyään näyttää. Keulan vaihto oli hyvä liikku. Alunperin laitettu 32mm Fox notkui sittenkin liikaa vääriin suuntiin ja toi ajoon epämääräisyyttä. Ehkä loivalla keulakulmalla on osuutensa asiaan, kun aiemmin en ongelmaa ollut tiedostanut. Tuo ei notku. Sentti tuli keulalle samalla joustoa ja tuntuu toimivan muutenkin nyt paremmin.



Tuon jousituksen "pohjattomuuden tunteen" allekirjoitan, vaikka tälle kaudelle vaihdoinkin E150:sen, pärjäisin vanhan mallin E130:sellä ihan hyvin mun enska ja bikepark ajot. Toki mulla ei ollut vakio monarch siinä, vaan DVO Topaz.. 

Tekstistäsi mielestäni rivien välistä pystyy lukemaan, että alat olemaan paremmin sinut pyörän kanssa "alkukankeuden" jälkeen?

----------


## hece

> Kysymykseeni löytyisi varmaankin vastaus tästä ketjusta ja epäilemättä polen geotaulukoista (oon jopa saattanu kysyä aiemminkin), mutta kännykällä on vaivalloista huonomuistisena verrata geometriaan. Joten, mitä eroa on 131 ja 140 evolinkeillä? Hivenen joustossa, pieni ero ohjauskulmassa.. Vissiin nielevät samat renkaat. Keskiökorkeus jouset suorana sama? Eli ajossa himpun matalampi.



Ei tyhmä kysymys lainkaan. Jos 131 ja 140 on staattinen keskiökorkeus sama, samalla sägillä 131 dynaaminen keskiön korkeus on ylempänä. Jolla on merkitystä etenkin jos haluaa 27.5 plussalla ajaa. Itse olen haaveillut jäykkäperän päivittämisestä 131-runkosetin kautta täpäriksi. Tässä tapauksessa mulla on jo hyvät 27.5plus-kiekot ja 140mm keula, joten 140 ei ole niille niin hyvä vaihtoehto.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Tekstistäsi mielestäni rivien välistä pystyy lukemaan, että alat olemaan paremmin sinut pyörän kanssa "alkukankeuden" jälkeen?



Juu. Ei tullut oikeastaan yhtään varteenotettavaa ostotarjousta niin olen tuolla ajellut sitten itse ja nyt keulan vaihdon jälkeen tuo alkaa tuntua siltä mitä odotinkin. Ehkä se pieni epätäsmällisyys ajossa sitten häiritsi kokonaisuutta ja pidemmällä keulalla geometriakin ehkä korjautui täsmälleen oikeaksi, vaikka ei se 120mm keulallakaan loppujen lopuksi huono ollut.

----------


## järtsy

> Toi Polen kääntyminen, tai paremminkin kääntymättömyys, on mielenkiintoinen juttu. Pitkä pyörähän on aina vakaampi ja Polen kaltaisella geolla varmasti ero OTB-herkkyyteenkin on iso verrattuna lyhyeen jyrkkäkulmaiseen.  Ja kun se vielä kääntyy hyvin niin on varmaan mainio laite.
> Kun tuo 158 on kai jo lähinnä, tai lähellä DH-luokitusta, niin minkälainen sen polkemistehokkus mielestäsi on?  Ainakin aiemmin sellaisia pyöriä jotka oli hyviä tulla alaspäin, ei välttämättä ollut kiva viedä ylöspäin, ainakaan polkemalla.



No kerkesi vierähtää reilu kuukausi ilman täpäriä niin en oikein osaa sanoa tuosta polkemistehokkuudesta juuta enkä jaata, jäykkikseen verrattuna kyllä vähän tahmean tuntuinen.

----------


## Fat Boy

Meni mullakin koeajot vähän tahmaamiseksi, kun iski flunssa edellisenä päivänä. Ei olis varmaan tuntunu kanavuoren rinne kevyeltä vaikka olis ollu sähköavusteinen. Vähän odottamanikin, hitaan mutkittelun omituisuudet huomasi aika nopeasti, mondrakerissa oli samaa, ennen kuin tottui. Ja varmasti tottuisi polessakin. Pituus ei mua häirinny yhtään, vaikakaan oudolla pätkällä (kun ei jaksanu paljoa ajaa edestakaisin) ei kummoisia vauhteja tullu kokeiltua ja varmasti toimii aina paremmin vauhdin kasvaessa. Jousitus pelaa hyvin, perstuntumalla lyhyellä lenkillä (pitänee ottaa ensi kesänä homma uusiksi pitkän kaavan mukaan). Näyttää käyttävän joustoa rauhallisessakin ajossa kohtuu reilusti, mutta alkaa kantaa loppupäästä varsin hyvin. Liekö loivan keulan ansiosta, mutta sieti seisaallaan polkemista mondrakeria paremmin, joka pyrkii mulla sutaisemaan helpommin noissa kohdin. Vielä verrokkiakin jyrkempi satulatolpan kulma tuntui hieman käsissä, eli painoa taitaa tulla käsille enemmän, ajoasento on kuitenkin pystympi, sama fiilis oli giantista trekin kautta mondrakeriin siirtyessä, ei ongelmaa. Onneksi en ole juuri nyt ostamassa, kun jäi homma pöpön vuoksi vaisuksi, tarttee ajaa uudemman kerran terveenä. Polen porukalle täydet pisteet asiakaspalvelusta ja todella toivon, että firma menestyy. 

Testaamani pyörä oli evolink 140, luultavimmin itselleni ottaisin 131 version.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Halutti päästä testaamaan uutta setuppia vähän mäkisempään maastoon kuin Oulun tasaiset. Syötteelle siis ja kylläpä menee nyt hienosti. Kivinen Portinkurun lasku tuli kyllä niin nätisti että. Viimeksi siinä tuntui vielä pientä epävarmuutta, mutta nyt tuolla uudella keulalla kaikki epämääräisyys oli tiessään. Siinä se ongelma taisi olla. Nyt pyörä kulkee ja menee niin kuin odotinkin. 

En ole kukkakeppinä aiemmin hirveästi keulan liukuputkien läpimittaan kiinnittänyt huomiota, kun ajatellut, että ei tällä massalla väliä. Ehkä loiva keula toi sitten keulan löysyyden esiin, kun en tuossa XC-jäykkiksessä edelleenkään mitään vastaavaa huomaa ja 32 Fox siinäkin on.

----------


## Takamisakari

Tässä pitäisi ehkä alkaa laittamaan ostohousuja jalkaan, ja muuta asia askarruttaa 140:seen liittyen.

- Oma mitta 188/86 inseam ja koko arveluttaa, mulla on pitkä selkä ja töppöjalat. Periaatteessa L, mutta sekä läski (Cube, lyhyt ja korkea) että enskapyörä (Mach 6) ovat XL- kokoisia. Koeajopankki/vierailu paikan päällä voisi auttaa..
- Onko jollain tilaus päällä, minkälaisia toimitusaikoja on immeisillä ollut hiljattain?
- Entäs jos haluaakin punaisen, kellään kokemusta onko noita saatavilla? Aikaa odotella on, talvi ajetaan pläskillä. 
- Mun internjet näyttää hinnaksi 140 -trailille 3950€, kuulostaa jotenkin halvalta (sairasta mutta totta..), puuttuukohan tuosta alvi tai jotain vastaavaa?

----------


## Takamisakari

Ja tuplat tottakai!

----------


## Lare

Polen malleja voi kokeilla Bikeworxilla Espoossa:
https://www.bikeworx.fi/ajankohtaist...pole-testipyrt

----------


## Kiituri

Itellä on mittaa saman verran kuink Takamisakarilla mutta inseam on vähän pidempi. L-koko on ollut aika kiva mutta ei se missään nimessä ole itselle iso. Tanko piti vaihtaa ja satula positioida tolpassa aika taakse jotta mahdun ohjaamoon. Jos sinulla yläkroppa on (mitasta voisi päätellä) pidempi niin XL voisi myös olla aihtoehtona.
4ke hinta on osiin nähden vähän yläkantissa mutta koska pyörä on muutakin kuin osasarjat niin on hintansa arvoinen. 

Kannattaa ihan soitelle Polen jannuille ja kysellä toimitusaikaa ym. 

Ite ostin pari kuukautta sitten 131 mallin ja olen ollut kaikenkaikkiaan tyytyväinen. Ehkä nyt ottaisin paremmilla pumpuilla mutta niitä 131 malliin suoraan ollut saatavilla ja Rokkarilla ei muutenkaan ole kovin säädettäviä sen mitä olen tutkinut. Sisäänjouston nopea ja hidas vaimennus pitäisi olla erikseen säädettäviä molemmissa päissä.
No, toisaalta hyvin on ns tehdassäädetty nuo perusrokkarit tuohon pyörään. Omaan makuun vain hivenen liikaa sisäänjouston hidastusta mikä heikentää seurantakykyä nopeassa röykytyksessä.
Kompromisseja jousitukset silti aina on.
Se takapään jousitus on kyllä upea. en keksi oikein mitään moittimista.

Ite vaihdoin tuohon 29+ kumekset litkuilla. Nyt pyörä on oikea monsteri. Se vain menee ja menee oli millaista kiveä tahansa. Pahasti rikkoinaiset jyrkät tekniset laskut oli vanhalla pyörällä pirullisia ja vaati hermoja. Evolink alkuperäisrenkailla oli aika helppo ajaa mutta plus-kumeilla ... no jaa riittää että roiskaisee keulaan sinne päin ja pudottaa alas. Mikään ei tunnu miltään, siis positiivisessa mielessä.

Jos 4ke tuntuu halvalta, ota niillä paremmilla osilla. Saat vähän lisää säädettävyyttä.

----------


## makimies

> Tässä pitäisi ehkä alkaa laittamaan ostohousuja jalkaan, ja muuta asia askarruttaa 140:seen liittyen.
> 
> - Oma mitta 188/86 inseam ja koko arveluttaa, mulla on pitkä selkä ja töppöjalat. Periaatteessa L, mutta sekä läski (Cube, lyhyt ja korkea) että enskapyörä (Mach 6) ovat XL- kokoisia. Koeajopankki/vierailu paikan päällä voisi auttaa..
> - Onko jollain tilaus päällä, minkälaisia toimitusaikoja on immeisillä ollut hiljattain?
> - Entäs jos haluaakin punaisen, kellään kokemusta onko noita saatavilla? Aikaa odotella on, talvi ajetaan pläskillä. 
> - Mun internjet näyttää hinnaksi 140 -trailille 3950€, kuulostaa jotenkin halvalta (sairasta mutta totta..), puuttuukohan tuosta alvi tai jotain vastaavaa?



Xl voisi olla sopiva mitta. Itsellä L koko ja 183cm kuski. Ei ole ainakaan liian iso pyörä. Vähän varmaan makuasia myös.
Itsellä on inseam samaa luokkaa, L koon runkoon menee juuri ja juuri 160 dropperi. Tuo satulaputken pituus klannattaa varmistaa XL koon rungossa.

Toimitusajat selviää kun soitat Polelle.

Oikea alvillinen hinta selviää kun laitat ostoskoriin ja menet kassalle ja valitset toimitusosoitteen. Kotisivuissa on joku bugi joka näyttää hintoja ilman alvia. Pari kertaa itsekin tullut hieraistua silmiä. Eräs koneistettu runko on käynyt pari kertaa ostoskorissa....

----------


## Paksupolkija

En jaksa vielä tehdä uutta ketjua mutta kannattaa vierailla polen sivuilla/facebook. Uutta mallia tulossa.

----------


## jhalmar

Itse odottelen lyhyempijoustoista Machinea, mutta tuo uusi Stamina vaikuttais olevan ainakin kuvan perusteella 180/180 joustoilla eli käytännössä samankaltainen kuin nykyinen Machine. 2019 aikana pitäisi tosin kaiketi tulla myös Machinen kaltainen lyhyempijoustoinen.

----------


## Antza44

Evolinkien runkosetit näyttää olevan -15% 21.10 asti

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Nyt tiettyjä malleja saa nääköjään useammassa värissä, mikä on ehdottomasti positiivista. Kun vielä saisi noista väreistä mallit tuonne sivuille, vai olenko vaan puusilmä?

----------


## sak

Facebookissa oil jotain esimerkkejä, Polen sivuillekkin kyllä tulossa hieman myöhemmin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Takamisakari

Mullakin on ostohousu jalassa ja evolinkin spessuvärit kiinnostaa mutta ilman noita värimalleja ja pelkällä värin nimellä ei kyllä voi tilata..

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Ja kai tuon EN version saa halutessaan lyrik rc2 keulalla. Ihan vaan sen takia, että se punainen väri sopisi tuon pepper red rungon kanssa hienosti yhteen.

----------


## hece

Nyt näkyy värejä https://polebicycles.com/polestore/p...olor-pre-sale/:

Tässä kuvassa taitaa esiintyä pure purple, pepper red, polar blue, jeans blue, taiga yellow ja velvet black: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bm-dKW4hmcf/ 
Mutta tämä vain oma arvaus.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Missä lie se mainostettu 110 Polekaupasta?

----------


## TURSAS

> Tässä kuvassa taitaa esiintyä purple, red, turqoise, jeans blue, yellow ja black: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bm-dKW4hmcf/ 
> Mutta tämä vain oma arvaus.



Muuten meni oikein mutta arvaamasi turquoise on polar blue.

Itselleni on tulossa Evolink 131 Suomi 100 värityksellä.  :Cool:

----------


## Kemizti

Mää tollasen kuvakollaasin uudesta kokoonpanosta ja speksilistan, jos ketään kiinnostaa..

https://www.instagram.com/p/Br7mnobF...d=nacj95id0xcy

----------


## Saunatonttu

> Mää tollasen kuvakollaasin uudesta kokoonpanosta ja speksilistan, jos ketään kiinnostaa..
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Br7mnobF...d=nacj95id0xcy



Onnea uuden pyörän johdosta. Suosittelen vielä tuon ylemmän chainstain suojaamista vaikka samalla kamalla kun alemman, ketju syö senkin tehokkaasti jos tykkää rymistellä.

----------


## Kemizti

> Onnea uuden pyörän johdosta. Suosittelen vielä tuon ylemmän chainstain suojaamista vaikka samalla kamalla kun alemman, ketju syö senkin tehokkaasti jos tykkää rymistellä.



Tiedän. On siellä läpinäkyvää.. ja noita neopreeni pehmusteita on varastossa, ite aiempien evolinkkien kohdalla huomannut että tuo CS / SS etu/yläosa on ehkä hankalin paikka suojata kunnolla..

----------


## sak

Uppaillaas vähä tilannetta. Keskiön seudun narina löytyi syksyllä, ja se todella oli keskiön narinaa.
Olin jo käyttänyt linkun laakerit pöydällä, kokeillut toisia kampia sekä laakereita,
Omat keinot loppu kesken ja eikun runko pakettiin, ja lähetys polelle.
Ilmoitin että mitään kiirettä asialla ei ole.
Parin kuukauden kärsivällisen odottelun jälkeen syyksi paljastui väsyneet/kuluneet keskiön sekä laakerikuppien kierteet jarrun puolella, joka sitoo linkkupaketin yhteen.
Rakenne lie siitä herkkä nii olkaatte tarkkoja ku niitä puratte ja kasaatte.
Nariseva kampilaakerisetti oli hiljainen toisessa pyörässä.
Nyt on uusimman version linkku ja uudet keskiölakrut. On hiljaista. 
Takuu kattoi kaikki. Mainiota!


Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Sieltähän on ilmeisesti tulossa ihan mielenkiintoinen special edition myyntiin tänään

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

https://polebicycles.com/polestore/p...ature-edition/ tämä vai?

----------


## Metsänpeikko

> https://polebicycles.com/polestore/p...ature-edition/ tämä vai?



Juuri tämä

----------


## TURSAS

Huh huh. Ainakin osa express yourself kampanjan rungoista on saapunut perille.

https://www.instagram.com/p/ButiXIjl...=1jd6vunhjct7s

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Voisivat laittaa Taigaankin "custom color" - kamppiksen niin voisi viimein painaa tilausnappia.

----------


## makimies

Pinkki on kyl melko härskin näköinen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kiituri

Kuvan oranssi runko on tyrmäävän upea. Sitä ei helposti hukkaa metsässä. 
Joskus tulee metsässä ihmeteltyä (ajo/marja) paikkoja jalkaisin ja ollut haastellista muutaman kerran löytää pyörää (fillari tai kone), niinpä kirkas punaiseen menevä (kute oranssi) on hyvä valinta.

----------


## Takamisakari

Mä olen jojoillut Polen hankinnassa jo kuukausitolkulla ja päätös on nyt saatava aikaiseksi. Olin jo päättänyt Machinen hankinnasta, koeajot tehty jne mutta joudun vielä harkitsemaan, osittain myös budjettisyistä, esim 45" rautalaivan korjauskulut pumpsahtivatkin (taas) muutaman tonnin verran.. no, eipä jaaritella.. Omat ajot sekä teknisiä polkuja ja bikeparkkia, paino ajokamat päällä ei jää neuvolapainoon, eli vehkeeltä vaaditaan myös kestoa ja joustomatkaa esim hypyissä. Machine täyttäisi hyvin kriteerit, mutta ei varmasti ole parhaimmillaan helpossa kangaspolkuajelussa ja Evolinkki voisi olla hyvä komromissi kokonaisuutena. 

https://polebicycles.com/polestore/p...ature-edition/

Tätä olen kuolannut sekä speksien että värinkin perusteella, mutta takajousituksen mitta vs (mahd) lisääntynyt paino mietityttää. Minkälaisia kokemuksia 158:sta helpohkossa polkuajelussa tai vastaavasti 140:sta bikeparkissa? Kestääkö lyhyempijoustoisella vetää "isosta boksista" 100kg massalla? Onko 158 liian raskas peruspolkuajeluun? Ajatuksena olisi että rengastuksella voisi keventää ja parantaa rullaavuutta helpossa ajossa joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Kemizti

Ite reilusti yli 100kiloisena on tullu ajettua ensin E130:llä, sitten E150:llä ja nyt alla E158.. lyhemmälläkin joustolla pärjää bikeparkissa, mutta enemmän on enemmän, eikä Polen polkemis ominaisuudet yhtään huonone jouston lisääntyessä..

----------


## Takamisakari

Tiedätkö onko tuolla 140 vs 158 mitään merkitystä fyysiseen painoon? Jotenkin 158 tuntuisi loogiselta "paperilla".

----------


## Kemizti

> Tiedätkö onko tuolla 140 vs 158 mitään merkitystä fyysiseen painoon? Jotenkin 158 tuntuisi loogiselta "paperilla".



Tätä kannattaa kysyy suoraan Polen aspasta, mulla ei ole koskaan ollut E140:a..

----------


## järtsy

158:lla täälläkin ajellaan kaikkea mahdollista ja hyvin pysyy porukkalenkeillä mukana, ei se varmasti kevyin pyörä ajaa ole mutta ei missään nimessä tunnu erityisen raskaaltakaan.

----------


## golfer

Aivan sama mikä rautalaiva porukkalenkillä, rengastus siellä eniten merkitsee heti kunnon jälkeen. Eli valitset siitä vaan sopivan rautalaivan omaan käyttöön. Parkkia? Ehkä 158. 140 riittää Suomessa kaikkeen, mutta aina pikku lisänitku on kiva parkissa. Mä nitkuttelen jatkossa Masiinalla ja porukkalenkille eksyessäni alla on "joku mikä sattui tallissa olemaan valmiina"-pyörä. Muuten ajan kotimaastoni lähinnä xc-pyörillä. Sen verran xc-henkeä itselläni, etten missään nimessä allekirjoita väitettä ettei lisäjousto pahaksi ole. Suomessa ei oikein ole trail-ajoa (pl ehkä joku Jykylä ja Lahti). Tasaista maastoa ja joustoja ei paljon tartte.
Yhden pyörän taktiikassa joutuu aina kompromissiin. Rengastuksella saa kuitenkin pitkäjoustoisesta siedettävän xc-ajoihin. Ja xc-ajoa meidät Suomen polut on hyvin pitkälti..

----------


## Takamisakari

Joo, mulla kakkospyöränä pysyy joka tapauksessa läski, parkki löytyy kkilsan päästä kotoa ja muut ajot on aikamoista juurakkoa ja kivikkoa. 
Siinä kyllä samaa mieltä että rengastus vaikuttaa paljon ja kompromissejä joutuu joka tapauksessa tekemään.

----------


## ikispessu

Pole evolink 140 kiinnostaa itseäni. Millaisia kokemuksia tuosta löytyy foorumilta?
Entä missä Pole tekee tai teettää runkonsa?
Internetistä ei löytynyt vastausta paitsi että machine kai tehdään 100% suomessa?
Pitääkö paikkansa? 
Ja entä evolink ja muut mallit?

Isojen merkkien mallien(specialized, santa cruz jne.) lisäksi valintalistallani ovat Pole ja Orange, edustamassa sitä erilaista ja sielukkaampaa vaihtoehtoa, pyörää jolla on luonnetta.
 Joten tuo Polen runkojen valmistusmaa kiinnostaa, koska se voi olla ratkaiseva pointti näiden kahden välillä.

----------


## Jami2003

Machine ja mitä nämä uudet koneistetut alurungot nyt onkaan on tehty Suomessa. Putkesta hitsatut rungot kai Taiwanissa(?) tai jossain muussa pyörien valmistuksen itämaassa.

Toki kiva että valmistus on kokonaisuudessaan Suomessa mutta esim. putkissa hitsatuissa alumiinirungoissa ottaisin kyllä paljon ennemmin vaihtoehdon missä pyörät on teetetty alihankkijalla millä oikeasti on osaamista aiheesta kuin että väkisin aletaan jonku kotimaisen alihankkijan kanssa harjoittelemaan asiaa. Suomessa kun ei laadukkaita alurungon valmistus pajoja taida löytyä.

----------


## ikispessu

Kyllähän suomessa alumiiniosaamista varmasti löytyisi hitsauspuoleltakin. Purso jne. vääntänyt alumiinia since 70’s tms. mut joo, kustannuskysymys varmasti enemmän kuin osaamis.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Kyllähän suomessa alumiiniosaamista varmasti löytyisi hitsauspuoleltakin. Purso jne. vääntänyt alumiinia since 70’s tms. mut joo, kustannuskysymys varmasti enemmän kuin osaamis.



Kysehän ei ole pelkästä hitsaamisesta.

----------


## ikispessu

> Kysehän ei ole pelkästä hitsaamisesta.



Niin, ei toki. Silti haluaisin uskoa että homma onnistuis suomessakin. 🤓🧐🤔

----------


## hece

> Machine ja mitä nämä uudet koneistetut alurungot nyt onkaan on tehty Suomessa. Putkesta hitsatut rungot kai Taiwanissa(?) tai jossain muussa pyörien valmistuksen itämaassa.



Taiwanissa tehdään alumiiniset Evolinkin ja Taigan rungot. Keväällä 2018 vaihtui Taiwanilainen tehdas toiseen, syystä tai toisesta eka firma ei enää Polelle runkoja tehnyt. Polen sivuilla blogissa tästä enemmän juttua. Teräksisten Taival-runkojen valmistuspaikasta ei minulla ole tietoa.

----------


## makimies

> Pole evolink 140 kiinnostaa itseäni. Millaisia kokemuksia tuosta löytyy foorumilta?
> Entä missä Pole tekee tai teettää runkonsa?
> Internetistä ei löytynyt vastausta paitsi että machine kai tehdään 100% suomessa?
> Pitääkö paikkansa? 
> Ja entä evolink ja muut mallit?
> 
> Isojen merkkien mallien(specialized, santa cruz jne.) lisäksi valintalistallani ovat Pole ja Orange, edustamassa sitä erilaista ja sielukkaampaa vaihtoehtoa, pyörää jolla on luonnetta.
>  Joten tuo Polen runkojen valmistusmaa kiinnostaa, koska se voi olla ratkaiseva pointti näiden kahden välillä.



Evolink 140 on kyllä kiva jokapaikan höylä. Suht järeä, pitkä ja loivalla keulalla. Ajelee kivasti parkit ja xc:t. Ok ainoa miinuspuoli kovin kevyt pyörä tuo ei ole, mutta itsellä painotus on teknisemmässä ajossa  , missä pole toimii loistavasti. Ja polkee kuin hardtaililla.

----------


## ikispessu

> Evolink 140 on kyllä kiva jokapaikan höylä. Suht järeä, pitkä ja loivalla keulalla. Ajelee kivasti parkit ja xc:t. Ok ainoa miinuspuoli kovin kevyt pyörä tuo ei ole, mutta itsellä painotus on teknisemmässä ajossa  , missä pole toimii loistavasti. Ja polkee kuin hardtaililla.



On muuten huvittavaa että oikeastaan kaikista pyöristä mitä harkitsen(max n.4k€) sanotaan miinuspuolena paino, esim orangen five, spessun enduro elite/stumpjumper, santa cruzit jne. ja kaikkihann nämä pyörivät jossain 14-15kg nurkilla. Olenkin miettinyt mikä on se pyörä tässä hintaluokassa jossa paino ei olisi miinuspuoli, tuntuu että sitä ei ole. 😂

----------


## Villetre

Itsellä ainakin alkuinnostuksen jälkeen huomio kiinnitttyi siihen että peruspolkuajoon nuo 150mm joustot oli vähän liikaa. Ei ollut alla Pole mutta kuitenkin. Eli pidemmillä matkoilla painokin alkaa näyttelemään osaa ja turhan pitkät joustot syö sekin miestä. Eli kannattaa valita pyörä tarkoin omaan ajoon sopivaksi. Oma valinta meni vähän netin hehkutuksen piikkiin..

----------


## ikispessu

Polessa tällä hetkellä mietityttää kuinka se soveltuu wheelie/manual ym. flättikikkailuun
pituutensa puolesta. 
Joo, paljon tulee niin hyviä tarkouksia vastaan netissä että se sumentaa kyllä ja niin meinasi käydäkin(enduro), mutta onneksi en tarttunut vaan jatkan harkintaa. Ajot pääasiassa polkua, juurakkoa, kikkailua, joskus bikepark ja alamäkeä maltillisesti, joten aina trail pyörä varmasti tulisi olla. 
 Evolink 140, five/four pro, hightower/tallboy, stumpjumper ja commencal meta tr oikeastaan tässä enää listalla.

----------


## mtv

> On muuten huvittavaa että oikeastaan kaikista pyöristä mitä harkitsen(max n.4k€) sanotaan miinuspuolena paino, esim orangen five, spessun enduro elite/stumpjumper, santa cruzit jne. ja kaikkihann nämä pyörivät jossain 14-15kg nurkilla. Olenkin miettinyt mikä on se pyörä tässä hintaluokassa jossa paino ei olisi miinuspuoli, tuntuu että sitä ei ole. 😂



4 tonnin budjetilla saa jo YT.n ja Canyonin kuitumalleja trail/enskoista, joiden painot ovat jo hieman maltillisemmat.

----------


## ikispessu

> 4 tonnin budjetilla saa jo YT.n ja Canyonin kuitumalleja trail/enskoista, joiden painot ovat jo hieman maltillisemmat.



Valitettavasti kumpikaan noista merkeistä ei oikein sytytä tarpeeksi. Pitää vaan kyykätä salilla rajummin että jaksaa polkea painavampaa fillaria.

----------


## makimies

> Polessa tällä hetkellä mietityttää kuinka se soveltuu wheelie/manual ym. flättikikkailuun
> pituutensa puolesta.



Sopii erittäin hyvin jos on taitava/osaava kuski. Vahingossa tuota ei saa keulimaan /manuaaliin millään. Polesta kun vaihtaa tavanoimaisen geometrian pyörään, se pyörähtää heti ympäri kun nostaa keulaa  :Hymy: 

Sanotaanko että polen geo yllyttää ajamaan kovaa ja teknisessä maastossa. Jos ajaa hiljaa niin pyörästä ei ehkä saa kaikkea ulos.

----------


## mtv

Evolinkillä nyt ensimmäinen lenkki takana ja ihan hyvinhän sillä poluillakin ajeli. 158 on malli. Mut mitä lujempaa ajoi sen paremmalta tuntui. Keulaa saa nyppästä vähän reilummin, kuin edellisessä Kona Process pyörässä pieniin ylityksiin. Pitää vielä ajoasento hakea kohdilleen, mutta esimerkiksi minulle tuttu sormien puutuminen loisti poissaolollaan.

----------


## makimies

Evolink 140 on ollut nyt ollut ajossa 2 kesää , ja ihan mukavalta tuntuu. Nyt laitoin alle dh renkaat (assegai) ja meno parani huomattavasti myös bike parkissa.

Videota sappeesta: 

https://youtu.be/g1jxbk8BZt8

----------


## JariL

> Halutti päästä testaamaan uutta setuppia vähän mäkisempään maastoon kuin Oulun tasaiset.



Laitoin sulle eilen YV:n liittyen Poleen ja mahdolliseen koon sovitukseen Oulun seudulla. Jotain herjaa tuli, joten huutelen samaa täältä kautta  :Hymy:  Eli onko sinulla Pole vielä Oulun seudulla ja olisiko sitä mahdollistas päästä kokeilemaan tai ainakin sovittamaan kokoa?

Ja toki, jos täällä on muitakin Oulun lähialueen Evolink L/XL -omistajia, sama kysymys teille  :Hymy:

----------


## Tikkaaja

Evolink 140/158 polttelee aika paljon, kun kävin kokeilemassa kaverin kanssa Machinea. Pyörä itsessään tuntui aika hajuttomattomalta ja mauttomalta, koska se hoiti hommansa ehkä liiankin hyvin. Keulan pystyi osoittamaan minne tahansa, minkä uskalsi ajaa ja sitten saikin jo miettiä seuraavaa linjavalintaa. Pyörä oli omalla kohdalla aivan mahdottoman hyvä polkea ja osittain tuo hyvä polkutuntuma myös ohjaa hieman hankkimaan Evolink 158-mallia. Pakko myös mainita, että Evolinkin ajon jälkeen uskalsin myös osoittaa nykyisen jäykkäperänkin keulan uusiin linjoihin.

Itseäni eniten huolestuttaa paino ja ketteryys/leikkisyys. Kertokaapa Evolink-kuskit, että onko nämä pelot tarpeettomia, jos ei aina halua ajaa niin lujaa kuin jaloista pääsee?

----------


## Kiituri

Kyllä se Evo on vähän pitkähkö kannon kierrossa mutta ajolinjalla siitä selviää tai keulaa pompottamalla sivulle.  
Ite ottaisin nyt pykälää isomman Evon. Akseliväliin on niin tottunut että minkäänlaista kankeutta ei enää huomaa.
Huono puoli on se että kivikkopolut ei enää ole niin haastavia. Ennen jokainen metri piti ajamalla ajaa. Nyt vedän vain suoraan yli liki kaikesta. Vähän tylsää mutta tavallaan hauskaa tämäkin.
Polkemistehokkuus on kyllä niin hyvä että välillä vieläkin ihmettelee (nyt vuoden jälkeen hankinnasta) kuinka kevyttä on polkea ylämäkiä. Tämä tietysti johtuu siitä että istutaan keskiöön nähden enempänä kuin yleensä eikä ole enää tarvettaa polkea etuviistoon ylämäissä ja pitää lihaksilla itsensä satulassa. Lisäksi istualla ja seisaalla painopiste asettuu enempi samalle kohdalle ja niinpä jousitus toimii samalla tavalla istualla ja seisaalla. 

Polen geometria vaan on niin paljon parempi että ainakaan itse en näe vaihtoehtoja. Merkki voi vaihtua jos vastaavalla mitoituksella tulee sähköfillari joltain merkiltä.

Ai niin myös keskiön korkeus on plussaa ja se että takapään sag on mitoitettu 30% kohdalle. Tämä antaa enemmän ulosjoustoa mistä paljon hyötyä.

----------


## Jyrce

Polellahan oli kaiketi suunnitteilla sähköpyörä jossainvaiheessa. Eli ei tarvi vaihtaa merkkiä  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

No onhan se painava ja ei mitenkään herkän leikkisä, ei siitä mihinkään pääse. Enemmän sellainen suorien ajolinjojen peli eikä mihinkään kikkailuun. Eipä siinä silti mitään ongelmaa ole eli toimii se rauhallisemmassakin ajossa.

----------


## roudastarospuuttoon

Pole on alkanut merkkinä kovasti kiinnostamaan joten olisko kellään Espoon suunnalla Evolink 140 L koossa mitä voisi testata?

----------


## miumau

Eikö Espoossa ole bikeworx, jolla on niitä Polen testipyöriä. Sieltä varmaan kannattaa kysyä, josko sopiva malli löytyisi testiin.

----------


## järtsy

> Itseäni eniten huolestuttaa paino ja ketteryys/leikkisyys. Kertokaapa Evolink-kuskit, että onko nämä pelot tarpeettomia, jos ei aina halua ajaa niin lujaa kuin jaloista pääsee?



Evolink 158 vaihtui Canyon Striveen, juurikin edellämainituista syistä.

Evolinkki oli kyllä mahoton menijä kivikkojuurakossa ja vauhdikkailla pätkillä, mutta kääntöpuolena juurikin lievä kankeus, manuaalit ja keulan keventämisen vaikeus hitaassa vauhdissa, taitava kuskia nämä tuskin kovasti haittaa mutta kyllä tuo Strive tottelee minua paremmin, ja sellainen pikku neppailu ja pyörän hypyttäminen onnistuu paremmin kun pyörä on pari kiloa kevyempi. 
Ja onpa Strivellä tullut useampi pr parkissakin joten ei se olellisesti huonompi sielläkään ole.

Polkemisessa en juurikaan eroa huomannut.

----------


## roudastarospuuttoon

> Eikö Espoossa ole bikeworx, jolla on niitä Polen testipyöriä. Sieltä varmaan kannattaa kysyä, josko sopiva malli löytyisi testiin.



Bikeworxissa on käyty jo renkaita potkimassa mutta juuri tuota Evolink 140 L kokoa ei ole siellä.

----------


## Kiituri

> Polellahan oli kaiketi suunnitteilla sähköpyörä jossainvaiheessa. Eli ei tarvi vaihtaa merkkiä



Tuosta ei ole kuulunut mitään. Taitaa mennä vuosia ennen kuin mitään tapahtuu jos sittenkään.
Eipä silti, moni muu valmistaja on alkanut apinoimaan geometriaa mikä on hyvä juttu. Sähköfillariin tuollainen geometria sopisi varmasti kuin nenä päähän.

----------


## Fat Boy

> Polellahan oli kaiketi suunnitteilla sähköpyörä jossainvaiheessa. Eli ei tarvi vaihtaa merkkiä



Tämä jos toteutuisi kotomaisella Revonten moottorilla, niin saattaisin hyvinkin pistää spessun kiertoon. (oikeasti, se luultavimmin olis niin kallis että jäisi puheen asteelle)

----------


## Kemizti

> Tämä jos toteutuisi kotomaisella Revonten moottorilla, niin saattaisin hyvinkin pistää spessun kiertoon. (oikeasti, se luultavimmin olis niin kallis että jäisi puheen asteelle)



Kaikenlaisia huhupuheita on liikkeellä

----------


## Fat Boy

> Kaikenlaisia huhupuheita on liikkeellä



Äläpä yllytä hullua.. Jospa moottori olis semmoinen, josta saa rajoittimet pois, niin olisi Polen ominaisuuksille käyttöä minunkin kotinurkilla. 

Lähetetty minun G3121 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hece

Evolinkkiä on tullut katsottua sillä silmällä sen julkaisusta lähtien. Pitkälle miehelle pitkä geometria on houkuttanut. Eikä kotimaisuudesta tai kotipaikkakuntalaisuudestakaan ole haittaa. Viimeiset kolme vuotta tuli Jyväskylän kivikoita ja juuria kierrettyä 490mm reachin plussarenkaisella Genesis Tarnilla. Oikeastaan ei ole kokemusta täpäriajoista, niin paha tässä verrata. Helkatin hyvältä tämä tuntuu vaikka ensilenkin saikin polkea loskan keskellä. Mäessä ei keulita, perä joustaa (jännä juttu täpärissä), keula syö eleettä esteet. Reach kasvoi n. 45mm eikä tunnu yhtään pitkältä, eikä alun jälkeen keulakaan liian loivalta. XL 140 runkosetistä kasasin, kiekot, jarrut, voimansiirtoa, ohjaamo ja jotain pientä tuli vanhasta, muuten uutta. Tälläinen siitä sitten tuli:


Keula on 160mm -20 Lyrik Select RC 51mm offsetilla. Takarenkaaksi vaihtuu alkuun 2.6 SE4, insertiksi Rimpact. Talvella tosin käytössä enimmäkseen Fat Freddiet. Oneup 210mm v2 mahtui pituuden puolesta helposti, minulla pituutta 193cm ja jalan sisämitta 93cm. Ainut ongelma on tuo kaapelivienti. Kannattaa ehdottomasti ottaa tolppaa v2.1 mekanismilla (actuator) joka ei liikuta vaijerinkuorta. Nykysetupissa tolppa on noin 3 cm pohjasta ja vaijerinkuoren pää ei ole suorassa tolpan pohjassa vaan vinossa jotta mahtuu kiertämään iskarin, mutta toiminta on Wolftoothin LA -vivulla erinomaista.

----------


## miumau

Hieno on eikä noin pirtsakan värisenä huku lumihankeen :Hymy:  :Hymy: . Kyllä tuolla kelpaa paikallisissa kivikkojuurakoissa ryttyyttää menemään.

----------


## Sambolo

Mitenkäs tuolla 140 evolinkillä pärjää bikeparkissa? Polen tuki kovasti suosittelis 158 mallia 140 sijaan jos ajelee välillä parkissa ym, ei kuulema häviä polkemistehokkuudessa 140 mallille. Mites muuten, onko 158 normi poluilla liian tylsä jyrä vs 140? Tällee isompana kuskina pidempi jousto varareservinä vähän houkuttelis. Ite ajelen pk seudun mettiä ja parkkeja lähinnä ja tykkään etsiä mahdollisimman haastavia polkuja.

----------


## makimies

> Mitenkäs tuolla 140 evolinkillä pärjää bikeparkissa? Polen tuki kovasti suosittelis 158 mallia 140 sijaan jos ajelee välillä parkissa ym, ei kuulema häviä polkemistehokkuudessa 140 mallille. Mites muuten, onko 158 normi poluilla liian tylsä jyrä vs 140? Tällee isompana kuskina pidempi jousto varareservinä vähän houkuttelis. Ite ajelen pk seudun mettiä ja parkkeja lähinnä ja tykkään etsiä mahdollisimman haastavia polkuja.



Isolla kuskilla toimii suht huonosti 140 joustoisena bikeparkissa.

----------


## Sambolo

Kuis sillee? Tarkotus olis ottaa tolla cane creekin coililla ja keulassa ois 160mm. Menisköhä toi 158 sit vielä 160mm keulalla. Kaikissa valmiissa buildeissa 180mm keula ja se tuntuu vähä ylimitoitetulta, mietin vaa miten toi geo sit lyhyemmällä. Tällä hetkellä bikeparkitkin jäykkäperällä.

Osaisko joku myös sanoa minkä pituisen dropperin saa L koon evolinkissä ihan pohjaan asti slämmättyä?

----------


## hece

> Osaisko joku myös sanoa minkä pituisen dropperin saa L koon evolinkissä ihan pohjaan asti slämmättyä?



L: Seat tube Insert length: 250mm https://polebicycles.com/polestore/p...v1-3/#geometry

Esim OneUp v2 180mm on tuon alaputken ilmoitettu upotuspituus 267mm https://int.oneupcomponents.com/coll...ropper-post-v2 . Tolpan saa kyllä pohjaan (siis satulaputken 250mm on suora ja esteetön) laitettua mutta kuten tuossa ylhäällä kirjoitin joutuu sitä nostamaan useamman sentin jotta vaijerinkuori mahtuu paikalleen ja kiertämään iskarin. Siitä vain mittaamaan nykypyörällä keskiö - satulakisko mittaa ja laskeskelmaan. Oneup on matalin tolppa ja sen droppi pituutta saa vielä 10/20mm helposti vähennettyä.

Mulla siis 140 XL ja painoa 105kg kamoineen. Parkkia en ole tällä tai muullakaan pyörällä käynyt ajamassa, ehkä ensi kesänä voisi käydä kokeilemassa. Cane creekin tarjous tuli vasta, olisi siihen saattanut tarttuakin mutta nyt siis vakio Monarch alla.

----------


## mtv

Travel front 160-180mm Polen specseis, joten 160mm ok. Itsellä 170mm Lyrik 158 Evossa.

----------


## tiaalto

Evolink 140 näyttää olevan speksattu 150-160mm keulalle. Menisiköhän jokin pieleen 140 millin Fox 34:lla?

----------


## Sambolo

> L: Seat tube Insert length: 250mm https://polebicycles.com/polestore/p...v1-3/#geometry
> 
> Esim OneUp v2 180mm on tuon alaputken ilmoitettu upotuspituus 267mm https://int.oneupcomponents.com/coll...ropper-post-v2 . Tolpan saa kyllä pohjaan (siis satulaputken 250mm on suora ja esteetön) laitettua mutta kuten tuossa ylhäällä kirjoitin joutuu sitä nostamaan useamman sentin jotta vaijerinkuori mahtuu paikalleen ja kiertämään iskarin. Siitä vain mittaamaan nykypyörällä keskiö - satulakisko mittaa ja laskeskelmaan. Oneup on matalin tolppa ja sen droppi pituutta saa vielä 10/20mm helposti vähennettyä.
> 
> Mulla siis 140 XL ja painoa 105kg kamoineen. Parkkia en ole tällä tai muullakaan pyörällä käynyt ajamassa, ehkä ensi kesänä voisi käydä kokeilemassa. Cane creekin tarjous tuli vasta, olisi siihen saattanut tarttuakin mutta nyt siis vakio Monarch alla.



One up ei kuulema evolinkkiin kovin optimaalinen kun vaijerin kuoren liike tekee työn, hinkkautuu kuulema herkästi puhki tuossa evossa.

----------


## mtv

Ok, mulla on just one up ja toiminut toistaiseksi hyvin. On kyllä ollut hyvä dropperi muutenkin.

----------


## hece

> Oneup 210mm v2 mahtui pituuden puolesta helposti, minulla pituutta 193cm ja jalan sisämitta 93cm. Ainut ongelma on tuo kaapelivienti. *Kannattaa ehdottomasti ottaa tolppaa v2.1 mekanismilla (actuator) joka ei liikuta vaijerinkuorta.* Nykysetupissa tolppa on noin 3 cm pohjasta ja vaijerinkuoren pää ei ole suorassa tolpan pohjassa vaan vinossa jotta mahtuu kiertämään iskarin, mutta toiminta on Wolftoothin LA -vivulla erinomaista.







> One up ei kuulema evolinkkiin kovin optimaalinen kun vaijerin kuoren liike tekee työn, hinkkautuu kuulema herkästi puhki tuossa evossa.



https://int.oneupcomponents.com/coll...ropper-post-v2 *ALL DROPPERS NOW SHIP WITH AN INSTALLED V2.1 ACTUATOR*

Eli kun tilaa suoraan One Upilta saa tuon v2.1 mekanismin tolppaan joka *ei liikuta vaijerinkuorta.* Sen saa toki myös jälkikäteen hommattua ja asennettua.

----------


## Sambolo

^Hyvä tietää. Ei kyllä oikee millää osaa päättää, että 140/158 ja coil/air  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## järtsy

Mulla oli 158  170 keulalla ja coili takana. Olihan se omalla tavallaan huippu pyörä, ja mun mielestä vielä täysin poljettava poluilla vaikka aika painava olikin. 

Se miksi vaihdoin johtui siitä että on krooninen pyöräkuume :Hymy:  ja koin toisaalta pyörän vähän kompelöksi pikku neppailussa poluilla, manuaalit yms tuotti tuskaa mutta sehän on vaan kuskista kiinni. Mäessä ja kivikkojuurakossa kyllä loistava peli.

----------


## Gargamel

Onko 110 poistunut valikoimasta? Enää sitä ei sivulla listata ollenkaan. Eipä sitä ollut ostettavanakaan kun muutama viikko aiemmin tutkin.

----------


## hece

Myös 131 hävinnyt, sehän muistaakseni iskaria vaille sama kuin 110.

----------


## Sambolo

Varmaa aika marginaalimalleja ollu. Yleensä tuommoisella joustolla ostavat haluavat kevyen pyörän.

----------


## Villetre

Mitä tuossa katsellut /kuulostellut niin Evolinkistä pois siirtyvät ovat kaivanneet kevyempää (pidemmät lenkit)/leikkisämpää pyörää. Kukaan ei silti valita ajo-ominaisuuksista.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Onhan noita malleja ennenkin tuolta hävinnyt ja palannut jonkun ajan päästä sitten takaisin. Voi olla, että tekevät jotain muutoksia jne.


Ja joo kyllähän se Evolinkki on raskas jyrä, josta on ketteryys ja leikkisyys kaukana, oli joustomatka mikä tahansa.

----------


## Sambolo

Ketterästi silti monet tuntuu niitä käsittelevän. Toki kuskista riippunee. Hidasta ja raskasta noilla on kuulema kiihdyttää, mutta rauhallinen nousu satulasta kevyttä asennon vuoksi. Jousitus kuulema coililla napakka ja jopa leikkisä.  Itellä ei oikeen kokemusta täpäreistä, muuta kun koeajoa, vähän jänskättää miten suhtaudun jäykkäperän jälkeen. 140 evolinkki on kyllä maailmalla saanu suurta suitsutusta, vaikee kuvitella et hirvee pieleen menis valinta, varsinkin kun geo on mieleinen. Mut pitää vielä käydä kokeilemassa. Kokeillu nyt siis poleista vaa 180 staminaa.

Mitenkäs evolink kuskeilla maali kestäny, kuulema herkästi irtoolee? Oisko joku tietty väri paremmin kestävä?

----------


## Paksupolkija

Urkkaava speksaaja teki 12.34kg evolinkin xc käyttöön eikä ollut ihan kaikkea nipistänyt. Allekin pääsisi tai samoihin jos haluaa hissitolppaa käyttää. Paljonko esim puolenkilon-kilon ero loppupeleissä on normiajossa minkä ehkä hiilarirungolla saisi? Kyl L koon täpäriksi 12kg on kevyt. Ei puhuta kuitenkaan täysin xc käyttöön tehdystä pikkurunkoisesta pyörästä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ammattilaisten ajamista nettivideoistahan ne faktat aina tavallisen käyttäjän näkökulmasta löytyy.

----------


## miumau

Minulla on maalattuja Poleja 2 kpl, 2016 mallinen Evolink 150 ja 2017 Taiga. Kummassakin on maali pysynyt oikein hyvin ja varsinkin tuossa Evolinkissä on todella hyvin kestävä maalipinta. Ehkä se johtuu siitä että se on turkoosin värinen eikä muita sellaisia ole. :Hymy:  :Hymy:   Facebookissa on kyllä näkynyt kuvia joissa on joillakin maalipinta rapissut jonkin verran. Johtuisiko maalinpinnan kestävyys erot eri valmistuserien eroista. Noissa ensimmäissä Evolinkeissä taisi vielä olla eri tehdas siellä Taiwanissa niitä tekemässä. 
   Mitä tulee noihin leikkisyyksiin (onko typerämpää termia olemassa kuvaamaan pyörän ajo-ominaisuuksia) ja ketterykksiin niin pyörä on juuri niin ketterä ja leikkisä kuin kuskikin. Pitkä akseliväli tekee sen että ajoitukset esim manuaaleilla ja bunnyhopeille ovat vähän erillaiset kuin lyhemmillä pyörillä. Ohjaustankoa noissa ei saa laitaa liian alas. Jos tanko on liian alhaalla niin kivikkojuurakko ajossa kädet ja yläselkä väsyy nopeasti. Tankoa ei siis kannata tiputtaa heti ens alkuun mahdollisimman alas vaan laittaa se aluksi vähän liian ylös ja pikkuhiljaa tiputtaa sitä alaspäin.

----------


## Villetre

Omassa Taivalissa maali tippuu ihan solkenaan,  Kelviä muutamia kilometrejä ja kiveniskuja jokunen kymmenen heti. Ei ole kovassa kiinni ja maalipinta on ohut , mittarilla kun mittailin. Lisäksi aina vituttaa kun ostaa ns kompliitin niin kaulaputki katkaistaan liian alas. Sen voisi jättää hieman asiakkaan harteille. Ei ole niin korkeaa riseria tarjolla enään. 🤦*♂️

----------


## rndm

Tuo on kyllä täysin totta että siihen leikkisyyteen tangon korkeudella on varmasti enemmän merkitystä kuin vaikka parin sentin muutoksella chainstayssa. Kyllä itsellä aikanaan dirttipyöräkin muuttui ihan eri vehkeeksi kun vaihto isommalla nousulla olevan tangon.

----------


## Sambolo

> Ammattilaisten ajamista nettivideoistahan ne faktat aina tavallisen käyttäjän näkökulmasta löytyy.



Ite ainaki puhuin niin käyttäjien videoista/kokemuksista kuin myös ”ammattilaisten” testeistä. Toki ulkomaalaisista arvioista vaikea saada käsitystä miten toimii kotimaisessa maastossa. Oman ajotyylin määrittely tuntuu silti vaikeimmalta. 

Tänään vähän yritin pistää merkille millaista oma ajo, jos siitä sais apua 140 vs 158 pohdintaan. Tasamaalla Ja ylämäkeen tulee jurnutettua aika hitaasti, ei oikee kiire mihinkään, satunnaisia pieniä sprinttejä kun leikityttää ja on voimia. Vähänki alaspäi vievä ni alkaa omasta mielestä hauskanpito, joko lujaa alas, kikkailen alas(hyppyjä ym kaikista möykyistä) tai sit jyrkkää todella teknistä myös kiva ajaa hiljaa alas koittaen vaan selviytyä. Tykkään myös ettiä metästä rollit, dropit hypyt ym obstaakkelit mitkä luo haasteita. Toisinaan kiva myös vaan tutustua uusiin paikkoihin ja luontoon ja fiilistellä sitä rauhallisess ajossa, tosin silloinki kohokohdat jos löytää jotain haastavaa. Lenkkien keskinopeudet, kellottamiset, pituude sykkeet ym ei kiinnosta, eikä juurikaan pyörän paino. Bike parkki vierailut lisääntyny vuosi vuodelta, aina ei kuitenkaan niihin viitsi vaivaitua, sillon tällön viikonloppuisin, osin kustannussyistä ja koska sijainnit ei kovinkaan lähellä. 

Jos 158 päädyn niin keulaks tulis silti vaan 160mm tai max 170mm. 140 tuntuu paperilla sopivalta, mietityttää vaan miten noin lyhyt jousto pärjää mun massan kanssa. Coililla tulis, oli vaihtoehto kumpi tahansa. Lopultahan kyse on vaan 18mm erosta takajoustossa, mutta tuntuu, että sillä olis iso vaikutus pyörän luonteeseen. Tää lienee selvii vaa testaamalla, toivottavasti saa kokeiltua molempia.

----------


## kauris

Mua ei jotenkin innosta nuo Evolinkit. Ulkonäkö tökkii. Machine tai Stamina olisivat hienoja ja niissä on lisäksi oma hohtonsa valmistustekniikassa mutta hinnat on jo mahdottomia. Jos Staminan tai Machinen saisi Evolinkin hinnalla niin vakavasti ainakin harkitsisin. Mutta toisin sanoan sellasen 1000 euroa enemmän voisin maksaa Polesta kuin vastaavilla osilla olevat YT Caprat, jeffsyt tai Canyonin Spectralit ja Strivet. En missään nimessä vaadittua vähintään n. kahden tonnin lisähintaa (halvin stamina 140 maksaa 5550, machine ja isompi stamina enemmän). Tai ylipäätään en enää maksaisi mistään pyörästä 5000-6000 euroa (maantiepyörään tuli joskus laitettua sen verran).

Evolinkkiä kokeilen pari vuotta sitten Fiskarsissa. 158 malli ja keula tais olla 170. Iskareissa oli liikaa ilmaa mikä vähän häiritsi koeajoa. Ajaa pyörä oli kyllä ihan hyvä mitä nyt manuaalia en saanut omilla taidoilla nousemaan yhtään ja keuliminenkin oli jo vähän hankalaa.

----------


## Villetre

Jos jousitusmäärä määrää tahdin niin mikäs siinä enemmän on enemmän. Lähinnä herättelin kysymystä siitä jos porukkalenkit tms kiinnostelee niin Evolinkki voi olla vähän hevi laite. Ei ne muakaan aluksi kiinnostellut mutta hiljalleen kaipasi muutakin ,joten porukkalenkit muuttui kiinnostaviksi.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kaippa se nyt on vähän porukkalenkeistäkin kiinni.

----------


## kauris

Joo ainakin esim mtbcf:n klubikruisingeissa voi hyvin veivata vaikka kuinka pitkän joustomatkan pyörällä. Tai niissä porukkaleinkeissä joissa olen Lohjalla vieraillut. Olen kuitenkin valinnut just noita rennompia ajoryhmiä ja niissä huomaan pärjääväni parhaiten mitä vaikeammassa maastonkohdassa ollaan  :Hymy: 
Joku pitkä erittäin helppo polkunousu tai metsäautotie tuntuu vähän raskaalta mutta suurin osa muutoin lenkistä menee mukavasti ja vaikeita kohtia, pikku hyppyjä yms polulta jatkuvasti etsien. Omassa painavahkossa alu-pyörässä (ei pole) joustoa 160/140 ja rengastus järeä.

----------


## Wedu

Onko kenelläkään tietoa, että paljonko L-kokoinen evolink 140 painaa esim. tr-kokoonpanolla?

----------


## makimies

> Joku pitkä erittäin helppo polkunousu tai metsäautotie tuntuu vähän raskaalta



Jos hakusessa on pyörä maantiellä ja metsäautotiellä ajeluun, en ehkä valitsisi enduropyörää? Vaan esim gravelin.

----------


## Jami2003

> Jos hakusessa on pyörä maantiellä ja metsäautotiellä ajeluun, en ehkä valitsisi enduropyörää? Vaan esim gravelin.



Onkohan pientä tahallaan väärin ymmärrystä ilmassa.

Pitempiä maastoreittejä on melkein mahdoton vetää eteläisessä Suomessa etteikö mukana ole metsäautotiesiirtymiä. Ja sen jälkeen taas niin teknistä ettei gravelilla tee mitään.

----------


## makimies

> Onkohan pientä tahallaan väärin ymmärrystä ilmassa.
> 
> Pitempiä maastoreittejä on melkein mahdoton vetää eteläisessä Suomessa etteikö mukana ole metsäautotiesiirtymiä. Ja sen jälkeen taas niin teknistä ettei gravelilla tee mitään.



En tiedä. Oliko alkuperäisellä postaajalla sarkasmia vai ei. Mutta jos haetaan nimenomaan kevyttä pyörää millä taittuu metsäautotiet, niin miksi valittaa polen ketjussa?

----------


## Jami2003

> En tiedä. Oliko alkuperäisellä postaajalla sarkasmia vai ei. Mutta jos haetaan nimenomaan kevyttä pyörää millä taittuu metsäautotiet, niin miksi valittaa polen ketjussa?



"Joku pitkä erittäin helppo polkunousu tai metsäautotie tuntuu vähän raskaalta mutta suurin osa muutoin lenkistä menee mukavasti ja vaikeita kohtia, pikku hyppyjä yms polulta jatkuvasti etsien. Omassa painavahkossa alu-pyörässä (ei pole) joustoa 160/140 ja rengastus järeä."

Joku metsäautotie.... Suurin osa muusta lenkistä... Vaikeita kohtia... Polulta.. 

Miten ihmeessä ton voi ymmärtää että lenkki on pelkkää metsäautotietä?

- 5 pisteen vihje; "suurin osa muusta lenkistä" saattaa vihjata että ei ole.

Sitten ettei mennä ihan ot:n puolelle niin vaikkei Pole ole mitenkään optimi marakisoihin niin aika korkealla oli listoilla 60 km tähtisadeajossa. Joka on reitiltään erittäin helppo ja paljon tietä sisällään pitävä. Että kyllä sillä lujaa pääsee tielläkin jos reittä riittää. Ja Mäkimiehelle että oli siellä muutama kaveri cycloilla mutta ei näyttänyt tulevan kalusto etua vaikka tietä paljon olikin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Polen omistamiseen kuuluu mielensä pahoittaminen kaikesta kritiikistä. Ei kannata noihin tarttua.

----------


## kauris

Jotain outoa tahallaan väärinymmärtämistä oli havaittavissa  :Hymy: 
Porukkalenkeillä vetäjä joutuu paikasta riippuen ajattamaan välillä porukkaa hetken matkaa helpommallakin polulla tai jopa hiekkatiellä, kun siirrytään alueelta toiselle. Sama on tietty yksinkin ajaessa. Ja tarkoitin, että niillä osuuksilla järeä pyörä ja järeä rengastus tuntuu toki raskaalta mutta se ei haittaa, kun muulle osalle (eli 95 prosentille esim) lenkistä pitkä jousto ja pitävä kuvio on omiaan ja pieni painonlisäkään ei itseäni haittaa.

----------


## Jami2003

Niin mullahan ei ole Polea enkä edes Evolinkiä koskaan kuvittele hankkia  :Hymy:  Taival saattais kiinnostaa.

Kyllähän pitkä jousto ja paino on sellainen yhdistelmä mikä vie paljon nautintoa helpoilta pätkiltä. Se haittaako se liikaa on tietysti maku kysymys. Jos tykkää sellaisista lenkeistä että kotipihasta paukusta lähdetään kuin hauki rannasta ja koko lenkki vedetään ihan maksimilla Pole tai muu vastaava pyörä ei ole välttämättä kaikkein mielekkäin. Jos taas ajelu on sellaista EK tyyppistä että ajelee rennosti seuraavalle herkkupaikalle mikä sitten tykitellään täysiä niin siellä Pole varmasti toimii kympillä.

----------


## Sambolo

^Hyvä kuvaus, juuri tuollaista se oma
ajelu monesti on  :Leveä hymy:  Sii tuota EK tyyppistä.

----------


## Tikkaaja

Itse testasin 158 L-kokoisena tutuilla poluilla ja en tiedä jäikö minulta säädöt puolitiehen, mutta polkeminen tuntui tahmealta. Machinen viime kesän testilenkiltä muistan taas, että polkutehoa löytyi ja pyörä liikkui oikein mukavasti.

Kokeilin 158:n lenkillä 27% ja 30% Sagia, mutta ei se 27%:llakaan tuntunut kovin tehokkaalta tasaisella ajattessa ja erityisesti siirtymien aikana tämä tuntui entistä selvemmin. Polulla tehon puutetta ei oikein tuntenut. Iskaria oli vähän liikaakin omaan peruspolkuajoon, jos ostaa varoja Bikeparkkia varten. Polut meni oikein helposti alaspäin ja pyörä kiipesi aika vaivattomasti vaikeampia nousuja.

Täytyy nyt kokeilla uudestaan ensi kevään Fiskarssin testipäivillä ja katsoa, että oliko se oikeasti vain omista säädöistä kiinni. Herättää vain hämmenystä, kun omat kokemukset on hyvin erilaiset kuin foorumeilla näkyvät kehut parhaasta poljettavuudesta.

Nyt kiikarissa on pitkälti Mondraker Foxy, kun tuo 158 testiajo meni miten meni.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> Itse testasin 158 L-kokoisena tutuilla poluilla ja en tiedä jäikö minulta säädöt puolitiehen, mutta polkeminen tuntui tahmealta. Machinen viime kesän testilenkiltä muistan taas, että polkutehoa löytyi ja pyörä liikkui oikein mukavasti.
> 
> Kokeilin 158:n lenkillä 27% ja 30% Sagia, mutta ei se 27%:llakaan tuntunut kovin tehokkaalta tasaisella ajattessa ja erityisesti siirtymien aikana tämä tuntui entistä selvemmin. Polulla tehon puutetta ei oikein tuntenut. Iskaria oli vähän liikaakin omaan peruspolkuajoon, jos ostaa varoja Bikeparkkia varten. Polut meni oikein helposti alaspäin ja pyörä kiipesi aika vaivattomasti vaikeampia nousuja.
> 
> Täytyy nyt kokeilla uudestaan ensi kevään Fiskarssin testipäivillä ja katsoa, että oliko se oikeasti vain omista säädöistä kiinni. Herättää vain hämmenystä, kun omat kokemukset on hyvin erilaiset kuin foorumeilla näkyvät kehut parhaasta poljettavuudesta.
> 
> Nyt kiikarissa on pitkälti Mondraker Foxy, kun tuo 158 testiajo meni miten meni.



Putkelta vai satulasta? Mikä iskari siinä oli?

Itse koin Foxyn huonoksi polkea putkelta verrattuna nykyiseen linkage-driven single pivot täpäriin. Foxy tosin oli perustason monarchilla ja nykyinen performance tason dpx, millä saattaa olla suurempi vaikutus kuin linkuston rakenteella.

Itse ainakin haluaisin että enskapyörä on mahdollisimman tehokas polkea nimenomaan putkelta. Saa sitä voimaa välitettyä kiihdytyksissä ja sprinteissä. Monesti testeissä puhutaan vain yleisesti polkemistehokkuudesta erittelemättä näitä, vaikka putkeltakin selvästi eroja on. Eivätkä ne välttämättä korreloi sen kanssa, miten hyvä satulasta on polkea, koska painopiste on eri kohdassa ja liikkuu eri tavoin.

----------


## Sambolo

Eipä sielä fiskarssissa ollut viimeks kun joku yks evolinkki ja sekin muistaakseni oli S kokoa. Siks ite koeajoin Staminan. Pistin nyt tuonne bikeworxiin kyselyä, toivottavasti sieltä löytyy jotain sopivaa testattavaa.

----------


## Tikkaaja

> Putkelta vai satulasta? Mikä iskari siinä oli?
> 
> Itse koin Foxyn huonoksi polkea putkelta verrattuna nykyiseen linkage-driven single pivot täpäriin. Foxy tosin oli perustason monarchilla ja nykyinen performance tason dpx, millä saattaa olla suurempi vaikutus kuin linkuston rakenteella.
> 
> Itse ainakin haluaisin että enskapyörä on mahdollisimman tehokas polkea nimenomaan putkelta. Saa sitä voimaa välitettyä kiihdytyksissä ja sprinteissä. Monesti testeissä puhutaan vain yleisesti polkemistehokkuudesta erittelemättä näitä, vaikka putkeltakin selvästi eroja on. Eivätkä ne välttämättä korreloi sen kanssa, miten hyvä satulasta on polkea, koska painopiste on eri kohdassa ja liikkuu eri tavoin.



Siinä oli Foxin 36 ja takana perus Monarch. Se oli vähän sellainen sekasikiö, joka ei suoraan vastannut Polen omia kokoonpanoja. Sen takia minulle jäi hieman myös pieni epäilys, että miten ne säädöt oikein onnistuivat.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

^ no joo, kannattaa käydä koeajamassa oikealla iskarilla.

Jos tuntuu siltä että 158 on liian pitkäjalkainen niin mikset kokeilisi 140:ä? Se on aika peto myös bike parkissa mutta polkuajelussa menee paremmin.

----------


## hece

Nyt on (viimeiset?) 131-mallit alessa muuton tieltä:
https://polebicycles.com/polestore/p...learance-sale/
https://polebicycles.com/polestore/p...learance-sale/

Komponentit on kyllä meh, varsinkin 11s -malli Ikon-renkain ja X1900 -kiekoin. Recon -keulalla ja Level TL -jarru ei myöskään vakuuta. Ei oikein istu Polen käyttötarkoitukseen, tai ainakaan mun mielestä ei tuosta mitään XC-tykkiä saa. Loivalla keulakulmalla keulan löysyys vielä korostuu.

----------


## TURSAS

Kyllä vaan vuosi sitten oli 3900€ maksaneessa satakolmeykkösessä Pike keulilla. 

2.35" Ikon mielestäni aivan ok valinta trailipyörän rengastukseksi. Ei nyt mikään pitävin rengas tietenkään mutta riittävästi pitää kesäkuivilla ja rullaa kuin hullu.

----------


## makimies

> Niin mullahan ei ole Polea enkä edes Evolinkiä koskaan kuvittele hankkia  Taival saattais kiinnostaa.
> 
> Kyllähän pitkä jousto ja paino on sellainen yhdistelmä mikä vie paljon nautintoa helpoilta pätkiltä. Se haittaako se liikaa on tietysti maku kysymys. Jos tykkää sellaisista lenkeistä että kotipihasta paukusta lähdetään kuin hauki rannasta ja koko lenkki vedetään ihan maksimilla Pole tai muu vastaava pyörä ei ole välttämättä kaikkein mielekkäin. Jos taas ajelu on sellaista EK tyyppistä että ajelee rennosti seuraavalle herkkupaikalle mikä sitten tykitellään täysiä niin siellä Pole varmasti toimii kympillä.



Niin, kannattaako noista kirjoitella jos ei ole kokeillut/omistanut ko. pyörää?

Itseä ei ole 180/180 jousto häirinnyt tippakaan , juuri helpossa polku/xc/metsäautotie ajossa. Eilenkin kulki helvetin hyvin  :Hymy:

----------


## Tikkaaja

> ^ no joo, kannattaa käydä koeajamassa oikealla iskarilla.



No täytyy odotella, että tulee Fiskarssin kevät tapahtuma. 
Itse lainasin tuon 158 Bikeworxilta, joka hoitaa Polen testilaivuetta täällä pääkaupunkiseudulla. Machinen kohdalla omat fiilikset polkutehosta olivatkin sittwn ihan toista maata.

----------


## Sambolo

Jaa mulle ois tulossa tuo sama sekasikiö viikonlopuks koeajoon  :Leveä hymy:  Teloin vielä ranteeni eilen, saa nähä mitä koeajosta tulee.. Mut joo, ainaki BBB tapahtumassa fiskarsilla ei evolinkkejä ollut kuin yksi.

----------


## Tikkaaja

> Jaa mulle ois tulossa tuo sama sekasikiö viikonlopuks koeajoon  Teloin vielä ranteeni eilen, saa nähä mitä koeajosta tulee.. Mut joo, ainaki BBB tapahtumassa fiskarsilla ei evolinkkejä ollut kuin yksi.



Mielenkiinnolla jään odottelemaan sun kokemuksia, että millainen se Evolink oli polkea.

----------


## Sambolo

Tänään eka testilenkki, reilu 2h olin ajamassa kotinurkilla, hallainvuoren ja kivikon seudulla. Aluks olin vähän, että empä tiiä tuntuu vähän hassulta(varmaan kun en juurikaan täpäreillä ole ajanut). Mitä enemmän ajoin sitä enemmän aloin kuitenkin pitää siitä. Ei oikeestaan ees tuntunu mitenkään isolta ja kömpelöltä pyörältä, alkuu en kyllä meinannut saada keulaa ylös edes keulimalla, lopulta keuliminen tuntu ehkä jopa helpommalta kuin omalla pyörällä ja manuaalikin sujui jo yhtä huonosti kuin omalla. Tuttu tukki ylittyi bunnyhopilla vähintää yhtä helposti kuin omallakin pyörällä. Tiukat käännökset ym tuntuu sujuvan paremmin mitä omalla pätkäpyörällä. Jossain perän nostoissa tuntu perä vähän jäävän alas, toisaalta pienistä nypyistä sai hyvin ilmaan koko pyörän.

Polkeminen oli kevyen ja tehokkaan tuntuista, tutut mäennousut, myös tekniset kivikko ja juurakkonousut tuntu omaan pyörään verrattuna melkeen huijaamiselta. Monesti myös huomasin mäissä että meni huomattavasti suuremmalla vaihteella ylös, sama jos vähä isompi vaihde ja jää mäessä ihmettelemään reittivalintaan niin yleensä omalla pyörällä nousu jäänyt sit siihen mut polella jatko matkaa kevyesti. Jotenkin vääntö tuntui välittyvän paljon helpommin renkaalle, en tiedä johtuuko polkemisasennosta vai mistä. Oli seuraava pyörä sit pole tai mikä tahansa niin ainakin siinä tulee olemaan jyrkkä satulaputki. Osissa tilanteissa vaivatonta etenemistä selittää varmaan myös 29” kiekot, joilla en juurikaan ole aiemmin ajanut. 

Alaspäi mennessä tuli vähän yllätyksenä, että se ei tuntunut juurikaan sen kummallisemmalta kuin omalla. Toki takajousitus tasoitti menoa ja vauhtia keräs normaalia enemmän ihan huomaamatta ja todella vakaa peli ajaa, mutta esim loiva keula ei tuntunut oikeen yhtään sen kummemmalta kuin oman keula(toki siinäkin aika loiva). Tuli silti haettua vähän vaikeempia linjoja kuin yleensä. Alkuun jossain tilanteissa korkea ohjaamo loi vähän epävarmuutta, pyörä muutenkin suht korkea, toivoisin että satulaputki ois vähän lyhyempi ja että siihen sais silti pidemmän dropperin upotettua kokonaan. Toki nää korostu vaa lähinnä pyörän päälle ja pois mennessä. Päällä sägin kanssa matalempi meno tietty. Välillä turhan matalakin, varsinkin alkuun polkimet kolisi, etenkin teknisissä nousuissa putkelta runtatessa. Tosin alkuun ajoin myös just siellä hallainvuoren kivikkohelvetissä. Hypyt tuntui erittäin mieluisalta tällä, todella vakaalta ja rauhalliselta, tosin mitään isoa en päässyt hyppäämään. Bermit pysty ajaa kovempaa ihan vaivatta, muutenkin tosi jees käsiteltävä.

Vähän menoa rajoitti hieman kipeä ranne, vieras pyörä ja oudot säädöt, temppuileva vaihtaja sekä eniten sysipaskat renkaat. En tajua mitä ihmiset maxxiksen renkaissa näkee, taas tuli todettua miten surkeat ne on liukkaalla, ainaki kaikki 29 nakkikumit. Tässä oli edessä dhf 2.3 ja takana agressor 2.3. Itelle tulis jotku 2.5-2.6 leveät ja pitävemmät renkaat. Nyt illalla säädin vähän ohjaamoa(ei meinanu vaihtajan napit löytyä ajossa ja jarrut epämielyttävässä kulmassa). Satulan kulmaa piti myös säätää niin että nokkaa alemmas, normaalisti suorassa oleva satula paino epämielyttävästi edestä satulalta mäkiä poljettaessa. Takajousituksesta en osaa mitään sanoa kun ei oikeen kokemusta ja vertailukohtaa, mukavalta se tuntu, sägiä kai karvan verran yli 30%. Iskaria en saanu pohjaamaan edes ”huck to flat” testissä, mutta likipitäen kaikki jousto tuli käytettyä. Lisäsin vähän painetta, katon vaikuttaako poljinosumiin ja ajotuntumaan. Keula, fox 36 factory, en oikee mitään tolkkua siitä saanu, tuntuu huomattavasti kovemmalta kuin peräpää ja sillä tavalla vähän eriparilta, mut ei sinänsä valittamista, oman pyörän halpis yari silti edellee paras keula mitä ajanu. Vähä räpläilin säätöjä huomiselle. Tein myös vähän mittauksia, ETT noin sentin enemmän mitä nykyisessä pyörässä, eli tää L koko varmasti passeli mulle, tuntu muutenkin sopivalta vaikka hieman korkeahko on, 140 evolinkki ois vähän matalampi.

Kaiken kaikkiaan mahti pyörä ja tää tai 140 evolinkki olis varmaa vähän pakko nyt saada. Ainoot miinukset noi ulkoiset tekijät. Huomenna lisää ajoa, katotaa onko sen jälkee jotai sanottavaa vielä. Vähän auki minne menis ajamaan, kaipais vähän hyppimistä ja haasteita, bikeparkki himottais, mut se jääneen nyt väliin kun pitää tuota rannetta varoa. Sää varmaa huonompi huomenna, mikä sääli kun ei noihin renkaisiin voi oikein luottaa. Tulipas löpinää. Laitetaa vielä kuva loppuun.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

^Toi olis meikälle Polen väri, jos siihen lähtis. Kiinnostava pyörä monella tapaa ja kovasti kiinnostais testata.

----------


## kauris

Hyvä raportti ensituntumista Sambolo. Ja ei se testaaminen ole ongelma Johnny kun kerran kulmilla asut. Juurihan Sambolokin sai sen peräti koko viikonlopuksi koeajoon liikkeestä.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Hyvä raportti ensituntumista Sambolo. Ja ei se testaaminen ole ongelma Johnny kun kerran kulmilla asut. Juurihan Sambolokin sai sen peräti koko viikonlopuksi koeajoon liikkeestä.



Katohan, en ees tajunnut, että Polen pyörille löytyy jälleenmyyjää. Oletin siis, että nettikaupan kautta hoituu vain. Bikeworxilta ilmeisesti testiin? Saitilla ei ole mainintaa kuin huolloista, niin eipä tullut mieleen moinen. Pitää ehkä keväällä testailla. Toki siinä on vaara, että alkaa liikaa kiinnostamaan. 😅

----------


## Sambolo

Osto tapahtunee polen sivujen kautta, mutta tuolta bike worxilta saa testattavaksi.

----------


## Sambolo

Tänään ajelin taas pari kolme tuntia. Keli oli mukava rankkasade.. Typeränä menin aluks paloheinään kattomaan oisko muuta kun ihan mutavelliä kun ois huvittanu ajaa bermejä. Puolessa välissä laskua oli pakko pysähtyä, sylkeä muta pois suusta ja pyyhkiä silmiltä loput. Se pieni lirpakelokari keulassa(mitä
tässä ei ollut) todellakin auttaan. Noh se kaikista vasemmalla oleva tiukkamutkasempi mäki oli suht ajettava ja laskin sen vielä ennen kun lähin pois. Ketterästi meni sen liukkaasta kelistä huolimatta.

Lähin sit firan montuille ja mätiksen mettiin, sielä ei mutaa ole, vettä hiekkaa ja neulaspolkua vain ja kivoja spotteja. Pyörä tuntuu jo todella kotoisalta ja istuvalta, tosin se keula edelleen vähä pomppukeppi. Tuli hypittyä, droppailtua ja rolleja ajettua. Koitin ettiä myös jotain tiukkoja pujotteluja, missä joidenkin puhuma kankeus tulis esiin, mutta ei tullu. Helppo käsitellä tilanteessa kun tilanteessa. Pidempi perä tuntuis taas rauhottavan perän holtittomia luistoja liukkaalla, tai ehkä pikemmin niihin helpompi reagoida. Tuntu että jakso normaalia pidempää ja enemmän suhailla mäkiä ylös alas vaikka eilinen vähän paino jaloissa. Vähemmän tuli myös taluttelua mitä omalla jäykkäperällä. Tekis mieli käydä vaa ajamassa kaikki maholliset spotit mitä keksii kun pyörällä niin kiva ajaa. 

Siirtymissä ja rauhallisessa ajossa tuo pitkä jousto ei tunnu yhtään häiritsevän, mutta silti ehkä tuntuu että joustoa ois yli tarpeiden, varsinkin keulassa, en tosin tiedä vaikuttaako sekin kun ei tunnu tuo keula oikee itelle sopivalta. Harmi kun 140 evolinkkiä ei testattavana, luulen että siihen päädyn kuitenkin, vaikka aika 50/50 fiilikset. Jää kuitenkin potentiaalia käyttämättä tossa 158:ssa ja videoiden perusteella se 140 sopii myös aika rankkaan ja isoon menoon. Optimi vois olla 140 evolinkki jykevillä osilla.

----------


## Weston

Miltä pyörän paino tuntuu ajossa?

----------


## Sambolo

En ole oikee painoon kiinnittäny huomiota ajaessa, käsin nosteltaessa ei tunnu juuri omaa pyörää painavemmalta. Polessa kyllä kuitukiekot ja kammet, xx1 pakkaa, kaposat kumit sun muuta. Itellä tulis olemaan varmaan aika paljon painavampi kokoonpano  :Leveä hymy:  Pitää tuota painoasiaa koittaa tunnostella jos huomenna kerkee vielä ajaa, jotain pientä kikkailua ja käsittelyä meinasin yrittää  vielä keretä.

----------


## stumpe

Hyvää rapsaa sambelta! Foxin 36 factory kyllä niin huippukeula että varmaan säädöt hakusessa tai keulaa ei ole huollettu aikoihin.

----------


## Villetre

Keula joo varmasti hyvä, painoasia kannattaa pitää mielessä kyllä. Pidemmällä matkalla tuntunee enemmän. Lisäksi mieli ehkä uuden pauloissa niin että ei huomaa miinuksia. Niin itsellä aina vähän käynyt... Ajan kanssa huomaa enemmän.

----------


## Benny

> Mitä tuossa katsellut /kuulostellut niin Evolinkistä pois siirtyvät ovat kaivanneet kevyempää (pidemmät lenkit)/leikkisämpää pyörää. Kukaan ei silti valita ajo-ominaisuuksista.



Itsellä on 131 evolinkki ja oma fiilis on, että tuo pyörä on tehty ajettavaksi lujaa. Tapahtui se sitten alamäessä tai tasaisella juurakossa. Silloin se on kyllä elementissään. 

Äärimmäisen vakaa ja ennalta arvattava ajettava. Kuljettajan puutteet ja virheet harvoin johtavat katastrofiin 😁

Tuo pituus ja "kömpelyys" mistä puhutaan tulee esiin enemmän ehkä tilanteessa kun ajelet hissukseen ja rullailet metsän siimeksessä. Varmaan juuri pitkä akseliväli ja loiva keulakulma vaikuttavat tähän. 

Painon kyllä huomaa nousuissa, mutta äärimmäisen hyvä ajoasento ja käsittämätön pito kuittaavat sen kyllä heittämällä pois.  Nousukyky omien kokemuksien mukaan tuossa on jäätävän hyvä. Säännöllisesti tulee hetkiä kun miettii, että "miten vi@#ssa se tostakin nousi ylös" 😁

Rengastuksella on suuri vaikutus miten raskas se on yleisesti ajaa, niin kuin varmaan kaikissa pyörissä.

----------


## Sambolo

Luin jostain että foxin keuloissa pitäis olla 10-20psi vähemmän mitä suositus. Pudotin vähän painetta ja parani kyllä huomattavasti, varsinki kivikko juurakko röykytyksessä. Sag pysyi normaalina, mutta otb herkkyys tuntu vähän lisääntyvän, senki varmaa sais jollai säädöllä paremmaks, mutta en jaksanu enää säätää, parempi kuitenkin noin. Harmittaa etten heti kokeillu painetta vähentää. 

Tänää ajelin vähän kaikkea urbaanikikkailua, bunnyhoppeja, keulimista sun muuta. Helposti nousee bunnyt, varmaa jousitus siinä jeesaa. Tein varmaa henkkoht keulimisennätyksen kans  :Leveä hymy:  Tosi hauskaa oli kikkailla kaikkea vaikka joustoa paljon. Sade loppu ja keli alko vaikuttaa hyvältä niin lähin mettään kokeilemaan keulaa ja ettimään taas jotain tiukkoja tilanteita tohon hallainvuorelle. Oli kyllä aivan jäätävän liukasta juurakkoa, yks kohta minkä jäykkäperällä kerran tuurilla kuivalla kelillä ajanu ei nyt menny ihan putkeen polella, pyörä ei anna supervoimia niinkuin jotku tuntuu ajattelevan. Tuossa on jarruina code rsc:t, tuntuvat erittäin tehokkailta, mutta en tiedä johtuuko renkaista vai siitä että pyörä on pitkä ja paino ei ole niin paljon takana, että vauhti ei tunnu juurikaan hidastuvan, perä vaa laahautuu lukossa perässä  :Leveä hymy:  Välillä katoin taakse ja mietin että toimiiko se jarru, syvästä jarrujäljestä päätellen toimii.

Nousukyky jaksaa hämmästyttää, liukkaista renkaista huolimatta paikat mitä talutellu nousi kivasti polkien. Pidin painoasiaa mielessä, mutta valitettavasti en osaa siitä oikeen mitään vieläkään sanoa, pitäis olla vertailukohtana joku todella kevyt pyörä. Tuo pole rullaa ja on kevyt polkea sekä käsitellä. Varmaa kevyet hyvin rullaavat kiekot osasyynä. Mulla on myös suht paljon massaa ja voimaa, voi olla, että joku muu kokee pyörän paljon raskaammaksi. Voi myös olla että jollain 50km maantielenkillä paino alkaa tuntua, mutta en harrasta sellaista. Harvoin oon kolme päivää putkee ajanu näin kuluttavaa ajoa(paljon nousuja ja laskuja) ja jaksanu silti niin hyvin, varmaa menee kyllä myös täysjouston piikkiin kun voi ajaa enemmän satulalta. Vaikka tänään alko vähän jalka painaa, tuntuu että oon päässy helpolla.

Itellä oli normaalia hauskempaa tehä kaikkea semmosta mitä pyöräilessä tykkään tehdä, tuntu että tää olis pitkälti täydellinen omaan ajoon ja reserviin jäis suorituskykyä vielä bikepark hommiin. Silti, takaraivossa kutkuttaa mielessä, että oisko 140 evolinkki vieläkin hauskempi. Tosin oon helpottunu et toi ilmaiskari toimii mun painolla tässä pyörässä näin hyvin, en edes koskenut säätöihin enkä käyttäny muita ajomoodeja tai lukitusta. Mutta toimisko lyhyemmällä joustolla vai karkaisko paineet turhan koviksi ja tekis takapäästä kovan. Entä jos valitsen coilin, meniskö ajokausi sitä säätäessä ja oikeeta jousta valitessa, ilmaiskari tuntuu nyt jotenkin helpommalta. Jos 158 päädyn niin otan varmaa ilmaiskarilla sittenkin. Luin myös että coili ois vähemmän leikkisä, enemminkin perä pysyy liimattuna maassa, kun että olis helppoa poppailla kaikesta.

Poljinosumat häiritsi taas vähän hallainvuorella, vaikka ei niitä nyt niin montaa ollut. Muhkeemmat kumit nostais myös keskiötä. Rupesin silti miettimään, että pitäiskö 158 vs 140 ratkaista kylmästi bb korkeuden mukaan. Mistä tulikin mieleen, miten tuota ilmoitettua bb korkeutta oikeen tulkitaan, kun lukemat ovat -20 ja toisessa -17. Kumpi on korkeampi ja mistä tuo miinus tulee, suhteessa mihin? Haikein mielin huomenna palautan pyörän, kumpa sais pian oman.

----------


## kaakku

-17 on korkeampi. Mitataan vetämällä suora viiva etunavasta takanapaan ja mittaamalla tuosta viivasta matka keskiönmuhvin keskelle.

edit: aivot meinas tosiaan mennä solmuun tuon miinusmerkin takia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Okei, eli se on ns ”bb drop” vaikka polella lukeekin ”bb height”? Laitetaan vielä kuva kun aurinkokin rupes oikeen paistamaan  :Cool:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Niin mitätön ero -17 vs. -20 että pidempi joustoisen suurempi sagi tasannee tuon. Pitkää pyörää ajaessa pitää osata rytmittää ja kyllä sen oppii. Ehdottomasti myös tiheä takanapa.

----------


## Sambolo

Nojuu totta tuokin, ehkä vedän arvalla vaan  :Leveä hymy:  Oisko täällä porukkaa jotka ajanu molempia ja osais kertoa tuntemuksiaan eroista?

----------


## Benny

Paljon sulla on siinä takapään sägi? Oma on 27.5+ Kumeilla ja siinä yli 25% sägillä kammet alkaa kopsumaan herkemmin. 

Ja kotlerburk on oikeassa, polkimien asentoon täytyy kiinniittää jonkun verran huomiota ja paljon kynsiä vapaarattaaseen 🙂

----------


## Sambolo

Sägi oli suositellut ~30%. Taidan ainaki haudata idean 27.5+ kiekkojen käytöstä. Tosin tosin ei ne kammet kolissu oikeestaa muualla kun tuolla hallainvuorella mikä on kyllä ihan järkyttävää kivikkoa enimmäkseen. 29 kiekot jollai 2.5/2.6 kumeilla varmaan myös nostais vähän.

----------


## Benny

Joo, kyllä tuo 27.5 plussakumeilla on varmasti muutaman sentin matalampi kuin 29er. Ite en ole tota koskaan 29" ajanut, niin ei osaa sanoa vaikuttaako se miten paljon.

----------


## Kiituri

Keskiö on sitä alempana mitä pidempi joustoinen Evolink on kyseessä, siis kun kuski on satulassa. Sillä ei kai ole kovin paljon käytännön merkitystä mikä on keskiön korkeus pyörän ollessa varastossa,  eikö :-)

Ihme ettei valmistajat ilmoita keskiön korkeutta tavoite sagilla?  Ehkä sitten joskus. 
Eihän vieläkään kaikki valmistajat osaa mitata Reach ja Stack mittoja vaan kuvittelevat että pyörän ohjaamon koko voidaan kuvata satulaputken pituudella ja vaakaputken näennäisellä pituudella tolpasta tankoon.

----------


## Sambolo

Juu laskeskelin jo noita korkeuksia sägillä, aika marginaalinen ero. Tuli myös mieleen, että jos tietää menevänsä tonne kiviä kolistelemaan vois iskarin vivusta säätää jäykemmän moodin päälle. Taidan ite päätyä tuohon 158 malliin, on sit reserviä bikeparkissa ja aika moni lausunto on nyt puoltanu pidempää joustoa painavemmalle kuskille. Ja ennen kaikkea totesin sen hyväksi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

> Vähän menoa rajoitti hieman kipeä ranne, vieras pyörä ja oudot säädöt, temppuileva vaihtaja sekä eniten sysipaskat renkaat. En tajua mitä ihmiset maxxiksen renkaissa näkee, taas tuli todettua miten surkeat ne on liukkaalla, ainaki kaikki 29 nakkikumit. Tässä oli edessä dhf 2.3 ja takana agressor 2.3. Itelle tulis jotku 2.5-2.6 leveät ja pitävemmät renkaat.



Ihan mielenkiinnosta, että mitkä renkaat on tuntunu parhaimmalle näillä keleillä ja oliko nuo Maxxikset 3c vai dual? En oo ite ajellu 3c:llä talvella, mutta ainakin Schwalben speedgripit (Hans Dampf) vaihtu aika nopeasti takas Maxxikseen. 2.8" ja 3.0" leveitä tosin on vaan ollut alla..

----------


## Sambolo

Edessä 3c maxterra ja takana DD. Voi kyllä pidon puutteen tuntu johtua osittain siitä, että tottunu 2.8” leveiden pitoon. Nuo oli siis 2.3”. Itellä 2.8 michelin ja spessun butcheri toiminu iha hyvi liukkailla. Oli kyllä tolloin koeajolla todella liukas keli.

----------


## kauris

3c maxterra on kumiseos ja DD on taas rakenteesta kertova termi. Olisko edessä ollut siis Exo ja takana DD tai edessä exo+ ja takana DD. 
Oli miten oli, kyllä se 2.3 vs 2.8 aiheuttaa ison eron myös. Kun 2.8 renkaassa voi pitää myös selvästi pienempää painetta. Ja kun Maxxiksen kumiseokset eivät tunnu olevan ihan parhaita sietämään kylmää eli ominaisuudet huononee lähellä nollaa kesälämpötiloihin verrattuna. Mutta ei ne Maxxikset ainakaan lämpimällä oikeesti huonoja voi olla. Myydyin tai myydyimpiä kumeja ja keränneet vuosi toisen jälkeen hyvät arviot myös testeissä. 
Ei silleen etteikö Misukat voisi olla vielä parempia.

----------


## Sambolo

Sitä mäkin mietin, mutku toi DD oli samalla fontilla kun tuo 3C ja muuta tietoa en löytänyt, kuin että tubeless niin aattelin liittyvän  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hece

Äkkiseltään googletettuna Dual Compound -kumiseoksella ei olisi omaa ikona. Eli varmaan se oli takana.

----------


## AAA

Löytyykö Tampereen talousalueelta XL-kokoista Evolink 140:stä, jolla voisi arpoa tuollaisen sopimista oman kropan mitoille? Pituutta 190 cm ja inseam jotain 92-93 cm...

----------


## TURSAS

^Uskaltaisinpa sanoa että XL on kokeilematta oikea koko sulle. Mitä olen keskusteluja lukenut niin monet alle 190cm kuskit ajaa XL-koolla ja ovat tyytyväisiä. Standover on Evolinkin jokaisessa koossa sama.

----------


## AAA

> ^Uskaltaisinpa sanoa että XL on kokeilematta oikea koko sulle. Mitä olen keskusteluja lukenut niin monet alle 190cm kuskit ajaa XL-koolla ja ovat tyytyväisiä. Standover on Evolinkin jokaisessa koossa sama.



Ok, kiitos uskon vahvistuksesta!

----------


## Kemizti

> ^Uskaltaisinpa sanoa että XL on kokeilematta oikea koko sulle. Mitä olen keskusteluja lukenut niin monet alle 190cm kuskit ajaa XL-koolla ja ovat tyytyväisiä. Standover on Evolinkin jokaisessa koossa sama.



Joo, kyä näino..

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Joo ei tolla mitalla tartte mielestäni arpoa yhtään.

----------


## Kiituri

> ^Uskaltaisinpa sanoa että XL on kokeilematta oikea koko sulle. Mitä olen keskusteluja lukenut niin monet alle 190cm kuskit ajaa XL-koolla ja ovat tyytyväisiä. Standover on Evolinkin jokaisessa koossa sama.



Mittaa itellä (tai oli joskus) 188cm ja alla L-kokoinen Evolink. Hiukan ahtaan tuntuinen on. Vaihdoin toisenlaisen tangon jonka pistin kohdilleen enempi seisovilla tapahtuvaa ajamista varten ja näin siirtyi tupit sentin eteenpäin. Tämä helpotti.
Nyt kyllä ottaisin ilman muuta XL-koon.

----------


## AAA

Joo, XL-kokoista pääsin koeajamaan -> kyllä se on just se oikea :-).

----------


## Kiituri

No, joko olet siirtymässä Polettajaksi?

----------


## AAA

> No, joko olet siirtymässä Polettajaksi?



Uhkaavasti siltä näyttää... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kiituri

> Uhkaavasti siltä näyttää...



Tervetuloa valaistuksen kokeneiden lahkoon  :Hymy: 

Ei vaiska mutta hyvä pyörä se on. Itelläkin tekisi jatkuvasti mieli ajamaan. Se on kai se paras indikaattori pyörän, jos ei hyvyydestä niin sopivuudesta itselle.

----------


## vilerace

Mitä runkokokoa suosittelisitte, olen n. 180 cm pitkä, jalan sisämittä n. 88cm. käyttö enemmän metässä kuin parkeissa tms.

Edellinen trail pyörä oli L kokoa 455 reachilla ja 630 vaakaputken pituudella, istualteen se oli juuri passeli mutta seisaalteen inan ahtaan oloinen oli.. Eli riittäisiköhän tuo M kokoisen evolinkin reachin kasvu 455 > 480? 

Myös pallottelen vielä 140 ja 158 versioiden välillä..

----------


## Sambolo

Ite 182 ja sisäjalka öpaut 87. Ällä 158 tuntu passelilta, ei lainkaa liian pitkä ainakaa. Omassa pyörässä ~450 reach ja milli pidempi tobtube mitä L evolinkissä(koska satulakulma). Suosittelen koeajoa jos mahollista. Pk seudulla on tuo 158 L koossa koeajettavana. Tuo M koon polehan ois istualteen vähä ahtaampi kuin sun nykyinen.

----------


## Pitts

Mulla mittaa 178 ja M-koko passeli (Evolink 140). L ei tuntunut ylisuurelta, kun sitä koeajoin. 
Kannattaa koeajaa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mtv

Täällä 180cm ja inseam 83. M koon evolinkillä ajelen. Just siin rajoilla, mutta M.n ottaisin kyllä edelleen ellei sitten pelkkää enskaa ajais.

----------


## TURSAS

Siellä olis nyt Sataviiskasin (ilmeisesti) perusmalli -550€ alennuksella eli hinnaksi jää 3550€. "Five only".

https://polebicycles.com/polestore/p...k-158-29-v1-3/

----------


## s12

Oliko jossain listausta evolinkin omistajien setupeista? siis mitä iskareita ovat käyttäneet jne. Ihan kuin muistaisin jossain nähneeni mutten muista missä.

----------


## s12

Löytyi sittenkin facebookin kautta: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...KMz1_DAM#gid=0

----------


## vilerace

Tuo 158bp, eli alennuksessa oleva malli lähti tilaukseen, L- koolla mennään, kiitokset kommenteista runkokoon suhteen!

----------


## Sambolo

Oisin kans tilannu mut ei hyväksyny osaria  :Leveä hymy:  Evolink säästöpossussa vähän vajetta vielä  :Irvistys:

----------


## Sambolo

No tulihan se tilattua, kiitos polen aspan, joka muutenkin ollu avulias  :Hymy:  L koon 158 highway grey ilmaiskarilla tuli tilattua. En malta odottaa :Cool:  Harmi että assegait on loppu koronan takia kuulemma.

----------


## kauris

Ibis ketjussahan yksi Ibiksen ostaja päivitteli Assegain olevan melko järeä tarkoitukseensa. Ota Pole rullaavilla nakeilla ja tehkää vaihtokauppa  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Onkohan evolink muuten poistumassa mallistosta tai päivittymässä? Kun aleja pukkaa tuolleen.

----------


## Pitts

Ymmärsin Leon kirjoittamasta Polen koronviruspäivityksestä, että näin tapahtuisi. Myyvät runkoja kesäkuuhun saakka ja sit se ois siinä.


https://polebicycles.com/pole-takes-...o-coronavirus/

----------


## Sambolo

Hmm vai oisko ale siinä? Joka tapauksessa hyvä että kerkesin omani tilata. BBB tapahtumassa vielä puhuttiin että evolink ei olis mihinkään katoamassa, että olis eniten myyvä pyörä ym. Jää polen geometria aika harvojen herkuks jos myyvät jatkossa vain koneistettuja malleja. Tosin muilla valmistajilla on jo aika vastaavia geometrioita. Veikkaan silti että evolinkki jatkaisi vähintää päivitettynä

----------


## JohannesP

Ainakin tuosta tekstistä voi päätellä tuotannon loppuvan ainakin nykyisessä muodossa. Ainakaan en ymmärrä mksi muuten olisivat lisänneet kommentin takuun jatkuvan normaaliin tapaan ja varaosia tulee löytymään varastosta.

The clearance sale stops in June, and after that, EVOLINK sales will end. Our warranty stands for the frames as usual, and we will keep spare parts in our stock.

----------


## Kiituri

Vähän harmi kun Stamina on jo heti lyhyempi (Evolink L aika sama kuin Stamina XL).  Ehkä markkinat ei olekaan olleet valmiina niin pitkäön pyörään kuin Evolink ja nyt Staminalla pitää ottaa askel taaksepäin.
Staminan ja Machinen kanssa on varmaan helpompaa varastoida runkoja kun kaikki on saman värisiä. Tässä säästää ja toimitus nopeutuu.

Ite on miettinyt josko tilaisi Stamina 140 runkosetin ja siisrtäisi Evolikistä (131) romut Staminaan. Kaikki pitäisi olla siirtokelpoisia.

----------


## TURSAS

Jaksaisko joku Facebookissa oleva tsekkailla mitä Pole bicycle user groupissa on asiasta huudeltu?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Samaa siellä on kyselty. Ei ole polelaiset ottaneet kantaa.

Saapa ny sitten nähdä. Kuten tuosta kirjoituksesta voi päätellä niin Pole on kusessa kuten kaikki muutkin pienyrittäjät. Toivotaan parasta.





> Staminan ja Machinen kanssa on varmaan helpompaa varastoida runkoja kun  kaikki on saman värisiä. Tässä säästää ja toimitus nopeutuu.



Eiköhän tuossa se suurin etu ole kuitenkin siinä, että Pole tuottaa nuo rungot Suomessa niin niitä ei tarvitse varastoida niin paljon, joten tuotantoa voidaan mukauttaa kysynnän mukaan toisin kuin Evolinkkien jne. tapauksessa, kun rungot tulee alihankkijalta kaukoidästä, jolloin pitää arvailla ja sitoa pääomaa varastoon tai sitten pitää toimitusajat pitkinä ja kerätä paljon tilauksia ennen tilauksen viemistä alihankintaan, josta valmiiden runkojen saapuminen kestää taas kuukausia.

----------


## Sambolo

Aika moni joka haluaisi staminan tuntuu ostavan evolinkin koska tuntuvasti halvempi. Mutta ymmärrän kyllä, onhan staminat polen mukaan joka suhteessa vähän parempia. Ite jotenkin vierastan vielä noita koneistettuja, muutenkin kun hinnan takia. Toivottavasti evolink palvelee mua mahdollisimman pitkään.

----------


## vilerace

> No tulihan se tilattua, kiitos polen aspan, joka muutenkin ollu avulias  L koon 158 highway grey ilmaiskarilla tuli tilattua. En malta odottaa Harmi että assegait on loppu koronan takia kuulemma.



Komeeta  :Cool:  

Hyvää palvelua on ollut kyllä tähän asti minullekin ja pyörä on ilmeisesti kasaan jo menossa, mulle ei assegai- puutoksesta vielä puhunut.. Sen sijaan lyrikki vaihtui 180 > 170mm joustavaan, eipä tuo haittaa ja taitaa olla helppo pidentää tarvittaessa.

----------


## Sambolo

Ite pyysin vielä 170mm lyrikillä, mutta eivät ole siihen vielä vastanneet. Mainostavat kyllä nopeita toimituksia stokkitavarasta, mutta en pidättele henkeä, vaikka pyörätön tällä hetkellä olenkin. Tai lähinnä sanoivat että assegai toimituksissa viiveitä, että voidaan katsoa toiset renkaat, jotta toimitus olisi nopea. En ees oikeen kerenny katsomaan komponenttilistausta kun tilasin niin hätäseen, mutta nyt kun katsoin niin toivottavasti tulis sitä mitä luvattu  :Leveä hymy:  Alko mun mielestä olemaan aika hyvä osasarja tuohon hintaan, varsinkin kun trendi nykyää semmonen että 4-5ke pyörissäkin nx  ellei jopa sx sarjaa ym. Itehän piti aluks ite kasata runkosetistä pyörä, mut onneks en kerenny hamstraamaan osia, ois tullu kalliimmaks ja huonommilla osilla.

----------


## TURSAS

> Aika moni joka haluaisi staminan tuntuu ostavan evolinkin koska tuntuvasti halvempi. Mutta ymmärrän kyllä, onhan staminat polen mukaan joka suhteessa vähän parempia. Ite jotenkin vierastan vielä noita koneistettuja, muutenkin kun hinnan takia. Toivottavasti evolink palvelee mua mahdollisimman pitkään.



Joka kohtaan: sama!

Tietenkin Stamina ja Machine ovat parempia kuin Evolinkit koska ne ovat eri pyöriä: geometria on eri ja takajousitussysteemi on eri. On tainnut olla Evolinkin geo sama jo viimeiset neljä vuotta?

Itse vahvasti uskon että nyt otetaan varmaan päälle ja minimoidaan riskit kun tilanne on kaikilta osin epävarma. Koneistetut pyörät kun tehdään oman katon alla niin ei tarvitse tehdä varastoon yhtään liikaa fillareita jne.  Jos ja kun tästä koronatouhusta selvitään niin sitten varmaankin uudet Evolinkit tulille?!

----------


## mtv

Evolink on kuitenkin vielä monen ulottuvissa hinnan puolesta, itseni mukaanluettuna. Olis kyllä sääli, että olis vain highend malleja jatkossa myynnissä. Uusi Evolink malli olis kyllä houkutteleva vaihtoehto. Myös tuo 160mm joustoa puuttuu Staminasta, mikä on aika passeli täällä Suomessa.

----------


## miumau

Machinessa on se 160 mm. :Hymy:  :Hymy: . Se on juuri sopiva määrä :Vink:  :Vink: . Oisko nyt koronan vika että nuo Evolinkit häviä? Jospa vaikka taiwanin pojat ei niitä suostu tekemään tai lähettämään Suomeen tai sitten joku iso firma on taas ostanut koko tehtaan tuotannon ja siitä ei muille riitä.

----------


## Kiituri

Millaisia takapumpun paineita suhteessa elopainoon käytätte Evolinkeissä?
Itellä kuivapaino 85kg (ajopainosta en tietoa) ja takana 210psi paineella 33% sägi mikä tuntuu aika sopivalta asetukselta. ja kysessä 131.

En kyllä oikein saa tuota perää sopivaksi. kun perä putoaa (ei siis hyppy vaan kun ajetaan ensi keula hitaasti alas ja sitten perä)  kannon kierrossa (trial tyylisesti) 40cm portaan päältä, on aika pamaus kun rengas ottaa maahan. kiinni. Puuttuu sellainen pehmeys  Liekö sisäänmeno vaimennusta liikaa, vai? 
Perä toimii kyllä ajossa ihan hyvin mutta kannon kierros en saa siihen tuntumaa vaikka kuinka leikkisi paluuvaimennuksella.

----------


## vilerace

> Tuo 158bp, eli alennuksessa oleva malli lähti tilaukseen, L- koolla mennään, kiitokset kommenteista runkokoon suhteen!



Pole saapui keskiviikkona ja muutama pikku lenkki takana, onhan se hyvän tuntuinen peli, ja L- koko oli oikea valinta! 

Assegait kyllä lähti vaihtoon ekan lenkin jälkeen, selkeästi jää vain hissimäkikäyttöön, sen verran raskasta oli meno kun ovat DH- rungolla, toki hyvät bikeparkkiin kun lähtee, jos sellaiset nyt enää ikinä aukeaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Oi saispa pian itekki oman, pelkään jotenkin että viivästyy. Mitkäs renkaat laitoit tilalle? Itellä toimitetaan dhf 2.5/ agressor 2.5 kumeilla, varmaa ihan ok kombo, ajan ne loppuun jos pitoa vaan on  :Hymy:  Sitte varmaa michelin endurot tai spesssun bucherit alle. Vähän myös magic marya miettiny.

----------


## Sambolo

> Komeeta  
> 
> Hyvää palvelua on ollut kyllä tähän asti minullekin ja pyörä on ilmeisesti kasaan jo menossa, mulle ei assegai- puutoksesta vielä puhunut.. Sen sijaan lyrikki vaihtui 180 > 170mm joustavaan, eipä tuo haittaa ja taitaa olla helppo pidentää tarvittaessa.



Oliko tuo lyrik muuten kuitenkin 2020 mallia?

----------


## vilerace

MM + HD softina.. ne tuntuu hyvältä, pitoa on ja nyt ne tuntuu rullaavan hyvin, ennen ei, kaikki on siis suhteellista  :Leveä hymy:  

Ja kait tuo sitä 2020 mallia on, joku select mikälie.

----------


## Sambolo

Krafiikoista näkee kai selkeiten ku ne muuttu  :Hymy:

----------


## vilerace

mitenkäs tähän kuvan saa liitettyä, tuosta napista pyytää jotain urlia?

----------


## Sambolo

Joo kuvat pitää olla jossai kuvapalvelimella ja sieltä siihe pitää linkata suora urli mikä päättyy tyyli ”.img”. Kuva koko pyörästäkin olis tietty kiva ku kuumeisesti omaa viel odottelen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vilerace



----------


## vilerace

Eilen kolmas lenkki takana ja kun alkaa tottua niin tuntuu kyllä aina vaan paremmalta laitteelta, todella hyvä jyrkissä nousuissa ja alamäethän on yhtä juhlaa!

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Nyt on Evonilkkiin sattunut komeat värisävyt! Peukku täältä  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Nätti on, ja on myös tuore lyrikki. Hieno tuo coili, ois melkee ulkonäön takia voinu ottaa  :Leveä hymy:  mutta koin ilman helpommaks.

----------


## vilerace

Omaan silmään myös tuo musta mustalla lyrikillä oli jo niin nätti että ei voinut enää muuta kuin painaa tilaa- nappia..

Coil tuntuu kyllä todella hyvältä ajossa tällaiselle sadan kilon keijukaiselle.. Huonona puolena että pulloteline ei mahdu, mutta mennään lakia rikkoen juomareppu selässä  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Juomapullotelineen saa kai myös toiselle puolelle putkea jos haluaa. Osuko sopivan jäykkynen jousi heti kerrasta? Kuumottelin vähä sitä et menis kesä oikeeta jousta ettien ja vähän myös pelotti että coililla ei ois niin leikkisä. Vois ehkä myöhemmi hommata myös coilin kokeiluun. Samaa mieltä tuosta että muutaman ajon jälkee parani vaa fiilis pyörään kun koeajolla oli. Noh ainaki mun polkimien pitäis tänään tulla vaikka tilasin ne paljon myöhemmin, eipä tarvi pyörän saavuttua odotella polkimia..

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Onhan siellä putken alla paikat pullotelineelle, mutta eikö sisäkolmiossa ole kahdellekin, että ylempiin pisteisiin mahtuis? Toki siihen ei iso pullo taida enää sitten sopia.

----------


## vilerace

> Onhan siellä putken alla paikat pullotelineelle, mutta eikö sisäkolmiossa ole kahdellekin, että ylempiin pisteisiin mahtuis? Toki siihen ei iso pullo taida enää sitten sopia.



Joo, putken alapuolelle saisi, mutta vähän likainen paikka, ainakin pitäisi hankkia kannellinen pullo... 
Hädän tullen jos reppuetiketin rikkomisesta alkaa tulla rankkua niin sisäkolmioon saisi toisella ruuvilla ja vaikka nipparilla sivustaladattavan telineen.. Mutta yksi paikka siinä vaan on, muut reiät ovat vaijerintukipaikkoja joiden jako ei täsmää pullotellinkille..

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Joo nyt kun tarkemmin muistelee niin ei siinä taida ollakaan kahta paikkaa. Olikohan aiemmissa versioissa vaan mistä jääny päähän. Ei jaksa lähteä tarkistamaan omasta, kun se on talvivarastoituna parin sadan kilsan päässä. Ei kai maastossa mitään reppuetikettiä ole muuta kuin XC-succiksilla.

----------


## vilerace

> Juomapullotelineen saa kai myös toiselle puolelle putkea jos haluaa. Osuko sopivan jäykkynen jousi heti kerrasta? Kuumottelin vähä sitä et menis kesä oikeeta jousta ettien ja vähän myös pelotti että coililla ei ois niin leikkisä. Vois ehkä myöhemmi hommata myös coilin kokeiluun. Samaa mieltä tuosta että muutaman ajon jälkee parani vaa fiilis pyörään kun koeajolla oli. Noh ainaki mun polkimien pitäis tänään tulla vaikka tilasin ne paljon myöhemmin, eipä tarvi pyörän saavuttua odotella polkimia..



Tuntuu että meni kyllä nappiin, 550 lipsinen laitettiin kun painoa reppuineni ja vaatteitteni arvioin 105 kg..

----------


## mtv

Saa sinne kolmion sisälläkin wolftooth adapterilla ja fidlock pullolla. Itsellä M koko ja 650mm pullo menee hyvin.

----------


## zort

> Ei kai maastossa mitään reppuetikettiä ole muuta kuin XC-succiksilla.



Tää onkin jännästi kääntyny kun nykyään pullot on taas muodissa eikä kukaan halua reppua selkään. Vastahan se vajaa parikyt vuotta sitten oli päinvastoin 
Mulla loppui aikanaan pullon käyttö siihen kun kerran huikkaa ottaessa huomasin että hevosenp*skanokarehan se siinä pullon suussa jökötti. Kuivin suin mentiin loppulenkki vaikka olishan siitä varmaan jotain elektrolyyttejä saanut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Benny

> Millaisia takapumpun paineita suhteessa elopainoon käytätte Evolinkeissä?
> Itellä kuivapaino 85kg (ajopainosta en tietoa) ja takana 210psi paineella 33% sägi mikä tuntuu aika sopivalta asetukselta. ja kysessä 131.
> 
> En kyllä oikein saa tuota perää sopivaksi. kun perä putoaa (ei siis hyppy vaan kun ajetaan ensi keula hitaasti alas ja sitten perä)  kannon kierrossa (trial tyylisesti) 40cm portaan päältä, on aika pamaus kun rengas ottaa maahan. kiinni. Puuttuu sellainen pehmeys  Liekö sisäänmeno vaimennusta liikaa, vai? 
> Perä toimii kyllä ajossa ihan hyvin mutta kannon kierros en saa siihen tuntumaa vaikka kuinka leikkisi paluuvaimennuksella.



Mulla on paineet 190psi ja Säg on 25%. Painoa kuskilla on ~80kg. Oliko sulla tosiaan painetta 210psi ja Säg 33%?

Ja pyörä on tuo 131

----------


## Kiituri

> Mulla on paineet 190psi ja Säg on 25%. Painoa kuskilla on ~80kg. Oliko sulla tosiaan painetta 210psi ja Säg 33%? 
> Ja pyörä on tuo 131



Jep, näin on. Ehkä mulla on satula taaempana ja sitäkautta enemmän painoa takana. Runko on vähän pieni (L) omaan makuun.
Pitäis varmaan olla paremmin säädettävä iskari. Olisko riittävä syy ostaa uusi runko tai koko pyörä  :Hymy:   Vähän vaan riskiajat ostaa mitään.

----------


## Benny

> Jep, näin on. Ehkä mulla on satula taaempana ja sitäkautta enemmän painoa takana. Runko on vähän pieni (L) omaan makuun.
> Pitäis varmaan olla paremmin säädettävä iskari. Olisko riittävä syy ostaa uusi runko tai koko pyörä   Vähän vaan riskiajat ostaa mitään.



Joo, kyllähän se istumapaikka varmasti vaikuttaa. Mulla taitaa olla niin edessä kun jakkara antaa periksi. L-koko toi minunkin on ja Iskarina on Rs monarch RT3.  Osalla taitaa olla tuossa 131:kin monarch plus joka voi varmaan myös vaikuttaa paineisiin.

Ja joo, kyllä tuossa on aivan riittävä syy päivittää kalustoa 😁

----------


## TURSAS

Evolink 131, Wolftooth B-rad 3 ja Fidlock pullo ja teline. Piti ottaa tuo alin letkunpidikehommeli irti ja ruuvata "mounting base" siihen kiinni. Pitää vielä iskeä letkuja vähän nippusiteillä nätimmin yhteen ja ostaa tohon karhuntarraremeliin joku kiva nyssäkkäpussukka. 





Selkäreput perseestä ajohommissa kuten jokainen tietää.  :Vink:

----------


## Kiituri

Pyörä on alkanut natisemaan ja kuvittelisin että se tulee joko takaiskarin puslista tai jousituksen laakereista. Pyörällä on ajettu kaksi talvea ja yksi kesä, ehkä kerran viikossa keskimäärin 1.5h lenkki.  Joten hyvin vähän ja ajo sellaista lyllertämistä. Aina letkutettu kuralenkin jälkeen ja säilytys lämpimässä tallissa.

Oletteko laakereita hankkineet Polelta vai laakeriliikkeistä? 
Pitäis vielä selvittää minkä kokoisia laakerit ovat.

----------


## Pitts

Katsopa Polen service portaalista, siellä on mielestäni laakerien koot. Saattaa olla jopa Polen verkkokaupassa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mtv

Se on vuosi ja laakerit vaihtoon Evolinkissä. Huonosti suojattu.
Polen sivuilta saa laakerit ja varmaan monesta liikkeestäkin. 70€ about hinta.

----------


## Pitts

Tsekkaapa myös keskiö, sekin voi natista.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiituri

Kappas loppuen lopuksi minäkin löysin laakerit sivulta. 
Natina kuullu ilman polkemista jos vaikka vain  humppaa pyörän päällä paikallaan. Siksi epäilisin jousitusta.

Pitänee hommata vielä sellaiset erikoistyökalut jousituksen keskiölaakereita varten.

----------


## NikHa

> Se on vuosi ja laakerit vaihtoon Evolinkissä. Huonosti suojattu.
> Polen sivuilta saa laakerit ja varmaan monesta liikkeestäkin. 70€ about hinta.



Koskeeko vielä v1.3 vai onko alkupään mallien ongelma?

Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Benny

> Koskeeko vielä v1.3 vai onko alkupään mallien ongelma?
> 
> Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mulla kesti v1.3 vuoden päivät. Uudet on kuulemma laadukkaammat ja pitäisi kestää pidempään. Polen kautta tilasin.

----------


## Pitts

Ne isot keskiön ympärillä olevat laakerit menee nopeimmin. Ja sen keskiölinkun nokassa olevat seuraavaksi. Eli ne, jotka saa ehkä eniten rapaa ja kuraa osakseen. Ei ne uudet ”laadukkaammat” eli Endurot tunnu kestävän yhtään enemmän.

----------


## mtv

Eikä tämä ole mitenkään yksin Evolinkin ongelma, vaan monen muunkin valmistajan. Konassa meni kanssa alle vuodessa vaihtokuntoon. Riippuu varmasti myös paljon ajaa ja missä säässä, pesuista jne.

----------


## Pitts

> Eikä tämä ole mitenkään yksin Evolinkin ongelma, vaan monen muunkin valmistajan. Konassa meni kanssa alle vuodessa vaihtokuntoon. Riippuu varmasti myös paljon ajaa ja missä säässä, pesuista jne.



Joo, juuri näin, ei mikään Polen vika. Itse ajan tosin vuoden ympäri. Painepesuria en pyörälle näytä.

----------


## Pitts

No, tokihan laakerit voisi suojata paremmin. Kulutuskamaa ne kuitenkin on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NikHa

Vikahan monesti ei ole itse laakereiden laadussa jos ne kuluu nopeasti.. Tuo v1.3 näkyy vaan olevan halvennuksessa polen sivuilla.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Benny

> Ne isot keskiön ympärillä olevat laakerit menee nopeimmin. Ja sen keskiölinkun nokassa olevat seuraavaksi. Eli ne, jotka saa ehkä eniten rapaa ja kuraa osakseen. Ei ne uudet ”laadukkaammat” eli Endurot tunnu kestävän yhtään enemmän.



Joo ja ne pikkulaakerit on helppo puhdistaa ja voidella uudestaan. Isommat on vähän hankalammat, kun pitäisi melkein ottaa irti putsausta varten.

----------


## Sambolo

Ne pienet on ainakin paljaana sisäpuolelta omassa. Saa nähä kauan kestää, en ole ressannu asiaa. Ittellä ny reilu kk ajoa takana, iskari vaihettii ensihuollossa ja jousitus tuntuu nyt todella hyvältä. Keulassa vähän säädöt hakusessa vielä, turhan paljon jää joustoa käyttämättä oikealla sägillä. Koko ajan tuntuu olevan enemmän yhtä pyörän kanssa ja suht ketterä tuota on omasta mielestä pyöritellä. Yks negatiivinenkin huomio nyt, tiukoissa käännöksissä pyörän päällä vähän huono liikkua, satula tulee tielle. Satulaputkihan on suht pitkä ja jyrkkä kulma tuo satulaa vähän tielle, puhumattakaan orkkissatulan pitkästä nokasta. Voi olla, että helpottas lyhyempi satula tai ajotekniikka(vikahan ei ikinä ole Polessa  :Vink:  ). Satulaa saa kyllä väistettyä siirtämällä painoa eteenpäin, mikä on mun mielestä liian edessä, tai vaihtelemalla poljinasentoa, mutta optimi polkimet vaaterissa paino keskellä hankala siirtyä puolelta toiselle reilummin. Renkaissa vois olla myös enempi pitoa, toisaalta ihan kiva tolla takarenkaalla sladitella(agressor), mut tällee tosi kuivalla ei tunnu oikeen tuo eturengaskaan purevan(DHF).

----------


## NikHa

Mikä iskari sambololla oli alunperin? Mihin vaihdoit ja miksi?

Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Siis mulla oli ja on monarch plus rc3, viallinen vaihdettiin vaan uuteen, ettei tarvitse odottaa sen huoltoa. Lisäkannun joku ventiili löystyny tms ka ilmaa ja öljyä sekasin. Uudessa varmistettiin ettei niin tulisi käymään siinäkin. Loistavasti hoidettu keissi polelta/bikeworxilta :Cool:

----------


## Antza44

> Keulassa vähän säädöt hakusessa vielä, turhan paljon jää joustoa käyttämättä oikealla sägillä.



Oletko ottanut jo tokenit pois vähentääksesi jousen progressiota?

 En tiedä noista uusista Rockarin keuloista, mutta mulla Charge 1 oleva Pike ja siinä on preloadia nopeanvaimennuksen shimstack.issa ainakin niin överisti, että 100kg kamoineen ei saa 140mm ajettua mitenkään loppuun ilman tokeneita sagin ollessa järkevä. Nyt, kun kevensin shimmausta ja vaihdoin öljyn 3W->2.5W Silkoleneen ero on aika selkeä. Tietysti mutkaan keulaa jarrulla painattaessa rengasta pidolle huomaa, että keskialue päästää syvemmälle/ei kanna samalla tapaa, mutta tämäkin on tietysti alku tottumista toiminnan eroon. Ensin ajoin talven ja kevään orkkis shimmauksella Redlinen likewaterilla joka on ihan lirua. Tällä keula tuntui paremmalta, kuin orkkis, mutta nyt on järkevämmin käytössä tuo hitaan sisäänmenon vaimennuksen säätö. Keula kyllä ikäänkuin kantoi keskeltä paremmin, kuin nyky tilassa, mutta joku kovuus sitä vaivasi silti alku huuman jälkeen. Joka johtui siitä, että ohut öljy virtasi helpommin hittaan sisäänmenon neulasta läpi, kuin olisi avannut nopean vaimennuksen shimmausta.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Onko jossain tietoa Evolinkkiin tarvittavista iskarin holkkien koosta?

----------


## hece

https://polebicycles.com/polestore/p...29-v1-3/#specs
"SHOCK HARDWARE 22.2 X M8"

----------


## Kiituri

> Oletko ottanut jo tokenit pois vähentääksesi jousen progressiota?
> 
>  En tiedä noista uusista Rockarin keuloista, mutta mulla Charge 1 oleva Pike ja siinä on preloadia nopeanvaimennuksen shimstack.issa ainakin niin överisti, että 100kg kamoineen ei saa 140mm ajettua mitenkään loppuun ilman tokeneita sagin ollessa järkevä. Nyt, kun kevensin shimmausta ja vaihdoin öljyn 3W->2.5W Silkoleneen ero on aika selkeä. Tietysti mutkaan keulaa jarrulla painattaessa rengasta pidolle huomaa, että keskialue päästää syvemmälle/ei kanna samalla tapaa, mutta tämäkin on tietysti alku tottumista toiminnan eroon. Ensin ajoin talven ja kevään orkkis shimmauksella Redlinen likewaterilla joka on ihan lirua. Tällä keula tuntui paremmalta, kuin orkkis, mutta nyt on järkevämmin käytössä tuo hitaan sisäänmenon vaimennuksen säätö. Keula kyllä ikäänkuin kantoi keskeltä paremmin, kuin nyky tilassa, mutta joku kovuus sitä vaivasi silti alku huuman jälkeen. Joka johtui siitä, että ohut öljy virtasi helpommin hittaan sisäänmenon neulasta läpi, kuin olisi avannut nopean vaimennuksen shimmausta.



Itellä ongelma on jousituksen kovuus terävissä töyssyissä kuten nyrkin kokoisia kiviä polula tai puun juuria. EI tarvi kovinkaan reippaasti päästellä kun tuntuu kuin täysjäykällä ajaisi.
Ongelma on edessä ja takana (pyörä siis on balanssissa). AInoa säätöhän on paluuvaimennus ja sillä ei tätä asiaa paranna. Keulassa on compression säätö muta se on niin pienellä kun saa. Eipä sitä oikein voi säätääkään kun on alusta asti ollut niin jäykkä että pitää hampaat irvessä kääntää. 

Iskarit pitäisi varmaan huollattaa joten nesteet voisi vaihtaa ohuempiin jos se auttaisi reagointinopeuteen. harvoissa iskareissa on kunnon säätöjä joten kaippa tämä on kaikissa sama ongelma, vai?
Niin ja iskarit eivät saa tietenkään löllyä koska kannon kierto ei onnistu jos tuntuu pelkältä jouselta.

----------


## Antza44

> Itellä ongelma on jousituksen kovuus terävissä töyssyissä kuten nyrkin kokoisia kiviä polula tai puun juuria. EI tarvi kovinkaan reippaasti päästellä kun tuntuu kuin täysjäykällä ajaisi.
> Ongelma on edessä ja takana (pyörä siis on balanssissa). AInoa säätöhän on paluuvaimennus ja sillä ei tätä asiaa paranna. Keulassa on compression säätö muta se on niin pienellä kun saa. Eipä sitä oikein voi säätääkään kun on alusta asti ollut niin jäykkä että pitää hampaat irvessä kääntää. 
> 
> Iskarit pitäisi varmaan huollattaa joten nesteet voisi vaihtaa ohuempiin jos se auttaisi reagointinopeuteen. harvoissa iskareissa on kunnon säätöjä joten kaippa tämä on kaikissa sama ongelma, vai?
> Niin ja iskarit eivät saa tietenkään löllyä koska kannon kierto ei onnistu jos tuntuu pelkältä jouselta.



Omassa Pikessä hitaan sisäänmenon kiristys sulkee neulan kanavaa ja täten nopean vaimennuksen shimmaus aukea luonnollisesti helpommin, kun sinne tulee enemmän öljyn painetta. Tätä ei moni hokaa, että tuo hitaan sisäänmenon kiristys voikin keventää nopeaa sisäänmeno vaimennusta->pehmentää nopeita iskuja.

----------


## Sambolo

Yks tokeni tuossa mun lyrikissä on vakiona, mukaan sain toisen. Yari oli hyvä kun oli reilusti tokeneita, tosin eri vaimennus siinä. Tuntuu kans hieman iskut teräviltä välillä. Compressiosäätöjä kokeilin laidasta laitaa samalla laskulla bikeparkissa, en oikeen kummosia eroja huomannut.

----------


## kauris

> Omassa Pikessä hitaan sisäänmenon kiristys sulkee neulan kanavaa ja täten nopean vaimennuksen shimmaus aukea luonnollisesti helpommin, kun sinne tulee enemmän öljyn painetta. Tätä ei moni hokaa, että tuo hitaan sisäänmenon kiristys voikin keventää nopeaa sisäänmeno vaimennusta->pehmentää nopeita iskuja.



Tuota en ollukaan hoksannut. Testaamalla olen kuitenkin päätynyt näköjään tuohon suuntaan varmaan osin juuri tuosta syystä. Mulla Pikessa on kivikkoalamäessä parkissa testattuna (Nuuksion Forest) osoittautunut parhaaksi se, että hitaan vaimennus lsc on täysin auki asennosta noin 8 kliksua kiinni suuntaan. Olikohan niitä kliksuja yhteensä 12, en muista. Hsc säätöä ei ole. Paluuvaimennus yksi kliksu täysin aukinaisesti kiinni kohti.

Edit. Kiiturille kommenttina vielä, että melko jäykkä minunkin keulan lsc nuppi on mutta tehtyäni täyshuollon myös vaimenninpuolelle se alkoi pyörimään hieman kevyemmin.

----------


## Kiituri

^ehkä litkummat öljyt sitten auttaisi eteen. Taakse kyllä kiinnostaisi jokin paremmin säädettävä pumppu.
Sitä en ymmärrä miksi fillarin pumput ei voi seurata nopeita iskuja ja silti tarjota jämäkän tuntuman. Cane Creekin tuotekuvauksen mukaan se näin vois toimiakin. Muilla ei ole säätöjä joten eivät varmasti toimi.

Olisko tässä vastaus kaikkeen https://www.ridefox.com/content.php?c=livevalve-bike

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Omassa Pikessä hitaan sisäänmenon kiristys sulkee neulan kanavaa ja täten nopean vaimennuksen shimmaus aukea luonnollisesti helpommin, kun sinne tulee enemmän öljyn painetta. Tätä ei moni hokaa, että tuo hitaan sisäänmenon kiristys voikin keventää nopeaa sisäänmeno vaimennusta->pehmentää nopeita iskuja.



Menee vähän off topiciksi, mutta tätä oon itekin yrittänyt selvitellä omassa Trekissä olevassa Pikessä. Ongelma just aiemmin kuvattu, että juurakossa ja kivikossa tuntuu päästävän töyssyt vähän liikaa läpi. Eli haluaisin keulan olevan vähän enemmän ”pehmeämpi”. Kovin radikaalisti en oo uskaltanut säätää, ettei menis pomppukepiksi. Eihän tossa montaa säätöä ole, mutta ihmeen hankalaa silti.

----------


## Antza44

> Menee vähän off topiciksi, mutta tätä oon itekin yrittänyt selvitellä omassa Trekissä olevassa Pikessä. Ongelma just aiemmin kuvattu, että juurakossa ja kivikossa tuntuu päästävän töyssyt vähän liikaa läpi. Eli haluaisin keulan olevan vähän enemmän ”pehmeämpi”. Kovin radikaalisti en oo uskaltanut säätää, ettei menis pomppukepiksi. Eihän tossa montaa säätöä ole, mutta ihmeen hankalaa silti.



Oletan, että ilman vaimentimen uudelleen shimmausta tuo ei onnistu perus säädöillä. Sain eilen oman pyörän takasin takaswingin vaihdosta(ei Pole) ja kyllähän tuo nyt toimii aika kivasti shimmauksen jälkeen. Mukavampi selkeästi, kuin perus Fox 34 rythm Grip vaimentimella mikä oli laina pyörässä. Ennen nämä perus Foxitkin tuntui selkeästi paremmilta.

----------


## Kiituri

Aika vähän yleisestikin syvällisempää tietoa iskarien virittelystä. SRAMin oma ohjekin vain esittelee säädöt ja siinä kaikki. Foxilla sama juttu. Miksi edes pistävät mitään säätöjä jos eivät kuitenkaan osaa kertoa jotain syvällisempää niiden käytöstä. Ehkä juttu on niin että kertomalla enemmän tulisi ne inhottavat kysymykset että miksi se ei osaa toimia nopeilla ja hitailla tälleillä yhtä hyvin.
SRAMin suhteen ehdotetaan analysaattorin käyttöä minkä perusteella sitten tehdään sisäiset ja ulkoiset säädöt mutta tuossa taas oletuksena on että iskarin käytös pitää on jokin tietty referenssi. Käyttäjiä ja makuja on kuitenkin monenlaisia.

Tämä on paras mitä ite olen löytänyt mutta voisi kertoa myös low speed rebound asetuksesta ja siitä miten erityyppisiin tarpeisiin voisi hakea kompromissia   https://enduro-mtb.com/en/setup-guide-mtb-suspension/
tässä oli hyvä vinkki progression säätämiseen ja muuta https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhnKTZu2AKs
jatkuu tässä https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylkTWArNX04

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Oletan, että ilman vaimentimen uudelleen shimmausta tuo ei onnistu perus säädöillä. Sain eilen oman pyörän takasin takaswingin vaihdosta(ei Pole) ja kyllähän tuo nyt toimii aika kivasti shimmauksen jälkeen. Mukavampi selkeästi, kuin perus Fox 34 rythm Grip vaimentimella mikä oli laina pyörässä. Ennen nämä perus Foxitkin tuntui selkeästi paremmilta.



Mulla on ens kuun lopulle varattuna isompi huolto, jonka yhteydessä tota vois liikkeen kanssa pohtia. Hirvittää vaan jo nyt sen huollon hinta, kun päätin samalla upgradata jarrut ja aika kattava läpikäynti muutenkin tiedossa. Pitäis opetella tekemään ite, mut ei oikein aika (eikä ehkä motivaatiokaan) riitä. Viittaat kenties samaiseen Trekiin kuin tuolla toisessa ketjussa?

----------


## Antza44

> Mulla on ens kuun lopulle varattuna isompi huolto, jonka yhteydessä tota vois liikkeen kanssa pohtia. Hirvittää vaan jo nyt sen huollon hinta, kun päätin samalla upgradata jarrut ja aika kattava läpikäynti muutenkin tiedossa. Pitäis opetella tekemään ite, mut ei oikein aika (eikä ehkä motivaatiokaan) riitä. Viittaat kenties samaiseen Trekiin kuin tuolla toisessa ketjussa?



Riippuu liikkeestä tekevätkö shimmi muutoksia, monella ei välttämättä tiedot riitä siihen. Fillariosa hinnoitteli shimmi muutoksen keulahuollon yhteydessä ennen muistaakseni 60€ hintaiseksi, nyt en tietoa enään sivuilta onnistunut löytämään. Sama Trekki juu.

----------


## Sambolo

Räpläilin tänään keulan säätöjä, lähinnä reboundia ja sitä tehdessä pidin pyörää väärinpäin ja pumppailin, tulipa jotenkin smootti. Pitää uusemmin käännellä ylösalasin. Tuntu peräkin herkemmältä. Ehkä tuo ylösalasin iskarin asennus ei voitelun kannalta niin optimi.

----------


## Gargamel

Keulan herkistyminen ylösalaisin pitämällä on ihan tunnettu kikka. Alajalkojen öljy valuu ylemmäs sinne missä sitä oikeasti tarvitaan.

----------


## Sambolo

Juu niinhän se on, mutta harvemmin tulee silti tehtyä. Tänää tuli ajettua yks ehkä jyrkimpiä rolleja tähän mennessä, evolink hoiti sen eleettömästi, mukavaa kun uskaltaa kokoajan enempi.

----------


## järtsy

Näyttääpä tutulta, Ylästöstä?

----------


## Sambolo

”Tuomalan jyrkänne” nimellä jännyyskartassa. On tuossa ylästö lähellä ainakin.

----------


## Weston

Nyt on fillaritorissa ainakin kolme evolinkkiä myynnissä ja pari machineakin.

----------


## kauris

Nyt on hyvä myydä käytettynä, kun uuden hinta on noussut reilusti ja jos itse oli saanut edullisemmin. Ei joudu myymään ihan millään yleensä normaalilla puolet uuden hinnasta rahalla vuoden pari vanhaa pyörää.

Yllättävän paljon niitä, hintaan nähden erityisesti cnc-koneistettuja pyörii Nuuksion bike-parkissakin. Osa kuskeista näkyy olevan ihan taitaviakin. Joku taas kurvaili aivan aloittelijavauhtia.

----------


## Sambolo

Näkee sitä kyllä muitakin hintavia pyöriä paljon, esim santa cruzeja ja pivotteja. Itellä ei osunu kun yksi evolinkki silmään tuolla fillaritorilla. Ihmeen kovia pyyntejä käytetyistä poleista on aiemminkin pyydetty, yks syy miks ostin ite uutena. Pari vuotta vanhoista pyydettiin enemmän mitä uus makso, toki ehkä vähän paremmilla spekseillä mutta silti. Kaikki kohtuu hintaset oli hetkessä myyty. Nyt ois taivalia kauppaavallakin myyjän markkinat.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Jotkuhan vaihtaa kerran vuoteen pyörän niin ei kai tuossa mitään sen ihmeellisempää ole. Asiakaspalvelussa näyttää kyllä olevan tällä hetkellä ongelmia ja takuujutut ei hoidu.

----------


## kauris

Cruzit saa uudet maalit joka vuosi ja onkai niitäkin tosiaan, jotka siksi vaihtaa pyörää vuosittain. Pole staminan tai machinen omistajan ei luulis vaihtavan (ellei lyhytjoustoisesta staminasta pidempään tai toisinpäin. Tai olis ainakin mielenkiintoista kuulla miksi ja mihin nämä myyjät on vaihtamassa. No yksi täällä palstalla vaihtoi Polensa (olikohan evolink) Canyonin Striveen.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

No ei kai kukaan oo niin pässi, että värin takia joka vuosi päivittää pyörän.

Itse aattelin vaihtaa Evolinkin koska haluan kevyemmän ja perinteisemmän pyörän.

----------


## kauris

> Näkee sitä kyllä muitakin hintavia pyöriä paljon, esim santa cruzeja ja pivotteja.



Se on totta. Staminat / machinet vain pistää erityisesti parkissa huomiolle, kun ovat niin hienoja ja ”väritys” paistaa kauas.

----------


## Kiituri

Onkos kukaan hommannut Staminaa väritettynä?  Kaippa sekin onnistuisi.

Eloksointi olisi hienoin ja kevyin. Maxx-pyöriin saa eloksoinnin tai ainakin olisi aiemmin saanut. Näin pääjehu lupaili.

----------


## miumau

Ei taida saada noita koneistettuja runko väritettynä. Olisin halunut oman Machineni hienon vihreänä (Pantone Greenery) mutta ei onnistunut silloin. Sen liimauksen kestävyyttä eivät uskalla taata mikäli sen eloksoisi tai pulverimaalaisi. Märkämaalilla voi kuulemma yrittää jos intoa riittää. Nyt pitää vaan tyytä sitten ajamaan sillä kiiltävällä versiolla. Eipä se värin puute kyllä paljoa ajaessa harmita :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

^niin eihän se näytä kestävän muutenkaan.

----------


## miumau

Kotlerburg on aina yhtä ihastuttava positiivinen näissä kommenteissaan :Vink:  :Vink:  :Vink: .

----------


## Sambolo

Ja millähän perusteella ei kestä? Sen että yksi runko hajonnut? Sillä periaatteella mikään pyörä ei kestä. Koneistetuille oli myös oma lanka täällä  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Millä perusteella vain yksi runko on hajonnut? Onhan noita Riders Groupissa näkynyt useampia...

----------


## Sambolo

Ei ole kyllä omaan silmään osunu tapauksia missä liimaukset pettänyt. Tosin en nyt hirveän kauan ryhmään ole kuulunut, äskön koitin vielä vähän ettiä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

On niitä ollut. Ylläpitohan pyrkii kaikki poistamaan parhaansa mukaan.

----------


## Rytky

En kyllä uskaltaisi myydä tuollaista runkoa, jos niitä hajoaa enempi. 
Silloin on vain ajan kysymys, kun joku on viikkoja sairaalassa tai rullatuolissa lopun ikää.

----------


## Jami2003

Internet.

Lähiseudulla useampi omistaja ja kaikki super tyytyväisiä eikä kellään mitään ongelmia.

Jos jollain mtb merkillä ei ole hajonneita runkoja niin sitä ei myydä eikä käytetä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Onneksi ne ei ole kertalaakista hajonneita vaan hiljakseen alkaneet rakoilla pl. tuo yksi.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Pepper Red 158 runkosetti kotiutui viikko sitten. Kyllä nyt on hyvä aihio rakentaa mäkipyörä ja väri on nappivalinta, vaikka harmittelin että Polar blue oli loppu. Omaan makuun runko on juuri sellainen mitä hain, käyttöön tehty. 

Siinä olikin kaikki hyvä palaute tämän firman kanssa asioidessa. Tilasin ensin kokonaisen pyörän, tilausvahvistuksen jälkeen ei kuulunutkaan enää mitään ja päätin kysäistä toimitusaikaa, n. kolmen viikon jälkeen tilauksesta. Selvisi että odotellaan osatoimituksia, näistä ei ollut viitsitty kertoa että toimitus tulee viivästymään, ennenkuin asiakas itse kysyi. Pari päivää tästä eteenpäin niin sain sähköpostiviestin, jossa kerrotaan että virheellistä tietoa, keulan toimittaja pystyy toimittamaan keulan vasta 4 viikon kuluttua. Sori, ei ole aikaa odotella, onko mahdollisuutta maksaa välirahaa ja saada toinen keula? Ei ole. Nopea päätös ja ok otan runkosettinä, saan kaikki osat alle viikossa kotiovelle ja pyörä on kasassa seuraavana päivänä. 

Runkosetin toimitusajaksi luvattiin viikko, kahdessa tuli eli kohtalainen suoritus. 

Loppu ei silti ole mennyt kuten pitäisi, vaihdettiin tilaus pyörästä runkosetiksi, ei minkäänlaista kuittia paljon he aikovat palauttaa, viikko eteenpäin kysyin mikä tilanne, kauan palautuksessa kestää? Vastaus oli ett pahoittelut, palautus on järjestelmässä emmekä voi vaikuttaa nopeuteen. Ok, odotin seuraavan viikon, uudestaan kysymys, kauan kestää. Vastaus oli taas että pahoittelut kestosta, nyt on palautusprosessi käynnissä. 

Tänään on kulunut 18 päivää siitä kun tilauksen vaihdoin eikä rahoja näy eikä kuulu, eikä edes kuittia/ tositetta paljon he aikovat palauttaa. Kaikin puolin koko firma haiskahtaa konkurssikypsältä ja kaikki asiakaspalvelu sekä asiointi on luokatonta. Yksittäiset asiakaspalvelijat ovat olleet ystävällisiä, kiitos siitä. 

Olen pitänyt Polea ylpeyden aiheenamme että Suomessakin osataan, mutta sanotaanko että varaa 2 kuukautta ylimääräistä aikaa odotteluun sekä lehmän hermot, koska mikään ei tule onnistumaan ensimmäisellä kerralla, eikä edes toisella.

ps. Polella on Facebookissa Riders Group niminen ryhmä, jossa Pole kuskit voivat tarinoida kokemuksista sekä pyytää muilta kuskeilta apua. Kaksi kuukautta ryhmää seuranneena, Pole poistaa kaikki julkaisut jotka ovat jollain tapaa negatiivisia. Tämän ovat huomanneet muutkin ryhmässä olijat ja onkin suuri naurun aihe, että firma näin toimii. Lisäksi julkaisuista käy ilmi että virheitä toimituksissa käy valitettavan usein, sekä takuukeissit ovat tuskaisia, useammalla oli kuukausia ollut runko tarkasteltavana. Kyseessä on kuitenkin erittäin pieni polkupyörämerkki, luulisi että jokainen asiakas olisi äärimmäisen tärkeä ja heidän eteen tehtäisi kaikkensa. 

Loppuun vielä toistan, että tuotteet heillä on kunnossa, Evolink on uskomaton pyörä, mutta nämä muut asiat tuntuvat olevan täysin hukassa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Sellaista se on. Toivottavasti maksoit luottokortilla. Homma toimii aina niin pitkään kun rahat on siirtyneet. Sen jälkeen kaikki on tuskaa ja hidasta.

Tuo Riders Group on ihan vitsi.

----------


## mikko001

> Sellaista se on. Toivottavasti maksoit luottokortilla. Homma toimii aina niin pitkään kun rahat on siirtyneet. Sen jälkeen kaikki on tuskaa ja hidasta.
> 
> Tuo Riders Group on ihan vitsi.



Tuttu virsi, minulta antoi takakolmio periksi ja nyt on pariviikkoa odoteltu järkevää vastausta. Nohevasti kyllä samantien viesti, että nyt on viikkojen jono reklamaatioissa. Taitaa vaan olla kisat käyty ja lumet maassa ennenkuin homma selviää. 

Tulipahan vitutuksen avittaman ostettua se gravel pyörä mitä on tullut jonkin aikaa mietittyä, että pääsee jotenkin lenkille.

----------


## Sambolo

Vähän olen itsekin tuon firman vakautta miettinyt. Ja ei sitä varmaan paranna lukuisien huonot kokemukset. Vaikuttaa, että keväällä oli pelkona, että fillarit ei myy, laitettiin alet, sitten tulikin jäätävä kysyntä johon he eivät lainkaan pystynneet vastaamaan, varsinkin kuin osien toimittajillakin vaikeuksia toimittaa komponentteja. Itse kuitenkin saanut suhteellisen hyvää palvelua ja viesteihin vastattu hyvin. Vähän tuntuu vaa, et pyörä koottu jostain jämäosista kun komponenteissa ollut niin paljon ongelmia, kiekkojen vaparissa, renkaassa runkovika, iskarissa kolmas kieros menossa ja nyt keula menossa takuukorjaukseen. Nää on kyllä hoidettu erittäin hyvin bikeworxin kautta jonka ansiosta pyörä onkin ollut kokoajan ajokunnossa, tästä iso kiitos heille.

 Ja pyörä on kyllä ollut aivan mahtava, puskenu omaa ajoa huimasti eteenpäin, alkanu vauhtia löytymään vähän eri lailla ja öpaut kaikilla osa-alueilla tullut kehitystä ja kaiken lisäks ajaminen ollu ihan pirun hauskaa  :Hymy:  Toivon, että firma pysyy pystyssä, parantaa palveluaan ja tarjoaa jatkossakin huikeita pyöriä, mielellään vielä näitä kohtuuhintaisia evolinkkejä tai vastaavia.

----------


## Jami2003

Vasta sai uuden pääomasijoittajan että tuskin nyt nurin on menossa. Se minkä muotoinen tulevaisuus on voi tietysti olla toinen stoori. 

Kannattaisi ehkä etsiä myyntiin ja jakeluun asian osaava yhteistyökumppani vaikka sille siivun joutuukin katteesta antamaan.

Tuotekehitys, oma tuotanto, kansainväliset markkinat ja -markkinointi. Voi olla että sen paletin pyörittämisessä yksityinen suomalaisasiakas jää huonolle hoidolle vaikka se väärin onkin. Jos pitää järjestellä 100 pyörän tilausta diilerille ja yksittäistä kauppaa suomalaiselle loppuasiakkaalle ei ole vaikea arvata kumpi menee edelle.

----------


## MRe

^Useampikin yritys ajettu hautaan, kun alkuperäinen perustajajäsen pitää kynsin hampain kiinni siitä, että on kaikki CxO:t yhdessä (CEO, CIO, CTO ja CFO. Niin ja COO).

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Harras toive on tosiaan että firmalla on vakaa tulevaisuus ja Evolinkkeihin on saatavilla varaosia vielä pitkään, sikäli kun näyttää siltä että ne mallistosta poistuvat. Eikä suinkaan tarkoitus ollut potkia maassa olevaa, on hyvin ymmärrettävää että kevään jälkeen pakka on sekaisin niin valmistajalla mutta erityisesti osatoimittajilla. Herätti vain ihmetystä tuo asioinnin vaikeus, on tässä ennenkin väännetty eri merkkien kanssa niin takuuasioita kuin peruutuksia/palautuksia/vaihtoja ja toisella puolella maailmaakin tämä on ollut vaivatonta ja melko nopeaa. Ehkä olettamus siitä että Suomalainen yritys on täsmällinen ja jollain tapaa helpompi asioida kuin esim. postimyyntifirmat, sumensi ajatuksenjuoksun.

----------


## NikHa

> Voi olla että sen paletin pyörittämisessä yksityinen suomalaisasiakas jää huonolle hoidolle vaikka se väärin onkin.



Aika samanlaisia kokemuksia löytyy lontoonkielisiltäkin foorumeilta. Kyselin alkukesästä runkosetin perään, mutta vastailu oli sen verran hidasta jo ennen kauppoja etten kaikkien palstakeskustelujen jälkeen uskaltanu ostaa arpaa. Toisaalta nyt on viikko sitten pistetty saksalaispajalle tilaus eikä vielä ole tietoa ovatko edes ottaneet tilausta vastaan. Osaavat muuallakin asiakaspalvelun..

Lähetetty minun Nokia 7.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kiituri

Nyt on paras lomasesonki. Kun ite hommasin pari vuotta sitten Evolinkkiä niin loma-aika sekoitti silloinkin asioita. Sama kuvio nähtävissä muissakin kuin fillarifirmoissa. B2B kuviossa homma toimii jotenkin kun kaikissa firmoissa on nyt loma-sesonki mutta yksityisasiakkailla on aikaa tilailla ja kysellä niin homma sakkaa.

----------


## mikko001

> Nyt on paras lomasesonki. Kun ite hommasin pari vuotta sitten Evolinkkiä niin loma-aika sekoitti silloinkin asioita. Sama kuvio nähtävissä muissakin kuin fillarifirmoissa. B2B kuviossa homma toimii jotenkin kun kaikissa firmoissa on nyt loma-sesonki mutta yksityisasiakkailla on aikaa tilailla ja kysellä niin homma sakkaa.



Polella tuntuu olevan lomaseeonki päällä ympäri vuoden  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Nyt on paras lomasesonki. Kun ite hommasin pari vuotta sitten Evolinkkiä niin loma-aika sekoitti silloinkin asioita. Sama kuvio nähtävissä muissakin kuin fillarifirmoissa. B2B kuviossa homma toimii jotenkin kun kaikissa firmoissa on nyt loma-sesonki mutta yksityisasiakkailla on aikaa tilailla ja kysellä niin homma sakkaa.



Ymmärtäähän ne asiakaspalvelun kiireet, kun pitää Facebookia kytätä, että ehtii poistaa kaikki brändille haitalliset kirjoitukset.

Homma kun vaan tuntuu olevan tuollaista oli lomakausi tai ei niin sillä asiaa ei voi selittää. Eväät oli vaikka mihin, mutta homma taidetaan tuuhioida ihan itse.

----------


## Kiituri

Oletteko soittaneet ja kysyneet missä mennään vai perustatteko tulkinnan vain sähköpostiin?

Aika usein huomaa kuinka ihmiset on kyvyttömiä/haluttomia käyttämään puhelinta siihen mihin se on alunperin tarkoitettu.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Sambolo

Joo polella on noi hommat tökkiny käsittääkseni aina. Mutta negatiiviset kokemukset tulee toki herkemmin esiin kuin positiiviset, joita myös runsaasti on. Viivästykset taitaa olla ihan normaalia arkea, jotku onnistunu saamaan asioita sovitussa ajassa. Polella on premium hintaisia pyöriä ja ihmiset olettavat saavansa sen mukaista palvelua. Myös ajatellaan, että pienemmällä brändillä asiakkaasta pidetään parempaa huolta. Polella myös tapana reklamaatioissa ym vastata vasta sitten kun asiaan on ratkaisu, eivät tunnu käyttävän aikaa väliaikatietoihin, että homma työn alla, tai kerrota viivästyksen syitä, niin ihmiset olettavat, että mitään ei myöskään tapahdu.

Olen seuraillu just somessa erään Hope pyörän edistymistä ja vaikuttaa väliaikatiedot ym aika premium luokan palvelulta.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Oletteko soittaneet ja kysyneet missä mennään vai perustatteko tulkinnan vain sähköpostiin?
> 
> Aika usein huomaa kuinka ihmiset on kyvyttömiä/haluttomia käyttämään puhelinta siihen mihin se on alunperin tarkoitettu.



Tosiaan itse hoidin asiaa puhelimen välityksellä, soitinko neljästi vai viidesti asiakaspalveluun. Nuo kertomani asiat kerrottiin puhelimessa, kunnes en jaksanut samalle asiakaspalvelijalle pettymystäni osoittaa, kun vastaus tuntui olevan kaikkeen ett pahoittelemme mutta en pysty asiaan vaikuttamaan. Esim tuo rahojen palautus, aspa kertoi että prosessi on käynnissä mutta ei pysty näkemään missä kohtaa menossa, mikä on maksuaikataulu, kaksi viikko myöhemmin toinen asiakaspalvelija kuitenkin tämän tiedon näki (yllättävää) ja kertoi että prosessi on nyt vasta käynnistetty. Tiedä sitten mitä tuo tarkoittaa, siitäkin on viikon verran arkipäiviä eikä palautusta ainakaan ole tehty mikäli rahat ei saavu hevoskärryillä.

Ennenkuin vaihdoin runkosetti tilaukseksi pyörä tilaukseni niin kyselin toimitusaikataulua puhelimella, vastaus oli että hän kysyy tuotannolta. Ongelmat ikäänkuin siirrettiin toisen osaston ongelmaksi, koska tuohon tiedusteluun en kertaakaan vastausta saanut. Tämä varmaan selittyy sillä kiireellä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Polella on premium hintaisia pyöriä ja ihmiset olettavat saavansa sen mukaista palvelua. Myös ajatellaan, että pienemmällä brändillä asiakkaasta pidetään parempaa huolta. Polella myös tapana reklamaatioissa ym vastata vasta sitten kun asiaan on ratkaisu, eivät tunnu käyttävän aikaa väliaikatietoihin, että homma työn alla, tai kerrota viivästyksen syitä, niin ihmiset olettavat, että mitään ei myöskään tapahdu.
> 
> Olen seuraillu just somessa erään Hope pyörän edistymistä ja vaikuttaa väliaikatiedot ym aika premium luokan palvelulta.



Kyllä. Kun myydään premium- tai luksusluokan tuotteita ko. luokkia vastaavaan hintaan niin koko paketin tuotteen ympärillä pitää olla kunnossa eli esim. asiakaspalvelu ja jälkimarkkinointi. Automaailmassa Porschen ostaminen on taatusti ihan erilainen kokemus kuin Skodan jne. ja asiakkaat osaa tätä vaatia. Suomalainenhan ei osaa palvelua vaatia, mutta maailmalla taatusti osataan. Tuote on kunnossa ja muidenkin asioiden pitää olla menestystä varten. Tuo Pohjois-Koreamainen moderointi FB:ssä luo lähinnä hallaa brändille. Sääli etteivät sitä itse ymmärrä.

Itse olen ollut Evolinkin ostamisen jälkeen pari kertaa ostohousut jalassa Taivalin suhteen, mutta suurin syy sen ostamatta jättämiseen on ollut kokemukset asiakaspalvelusta ja toiminnasta yleensä Evolinkin ostamisen yhteydessä. Tämän kevään kokemukset Evolinkkiin liittyvän asian hoitamisesta vahvisti vain että päätös jättää muut Polen tuotteet kauppaan oli oikea.

----------


## sisurisampsa

^sama täällä, Taival ollut vakaassa harkinnassa mutta en voi sietää firman ylimielistä perustajahenkilöä niin jää ostamatta.

edit. Korjattu ko. henkilön titteli

----------


## Jami2003

Jotenkin kuvittelen että viittaat perustajaan mutta hän ei ole enää toimitusjohtaja.

----------


## sisurisampsa

> Jotenkin kuvittelen että viittaat perustajaan mutta hän ei ole enää toimitusjohtaja.



Kuvittelet aivan oikein. Korjasin.

----------


## Kiituri

Oliskohan Polella jotain tuskaa tuottavuuden kanssa vai onko managerointi se ongelma?
Evolink on kuitenkin se pyörä mikä vielä hinnaltaan on tavallisen maastopyöräilijän kiikarissa mutta Machina ja Stamina vaati jo oikeasti maksukykyä.
Olivat varmaan toivoneet että ostajat siirtyisi staminaan mutta se on liian kallis eikä tuo kuin pienen geometriaeron tavikselle.
Jos ovat asennoituneet jyrsintärunkojen busineksen varaan niin on voinut tulla tuskaisa takaisku. Se taas voi näkyä kustannuspaineissa ja se näkyy palveluporukan koossa.
Tähän soppaan kun yhdistyy osien saatavuusongelmat ylipäänsä ja kesälomat niin soppa on valmis.

Jos myynti rullaa ja tuottavuus on kunnossa niin ei ole mikään ongelma hankkia asiakastukeen väkeä mutta ongelmat voi tulla sen jälkeen organisoinnissa. Aspalla pitäisi olla selvet ohjeet miten minkäkinlaiset asiat hoidetaan ja missä tullaan vastaan ja miten. 
Jos kaikki kiertää perustajien ja ym. kiireisten kautta niin homma kusee alta aikayksikön ja sehän kertoisi huonosta managementista. Me emme tiedä onko asia näin mutta tämä esimerkki on aika tyypillinen pikkufirman kasvukipuilun syy.

Toivottavasti homma lähtee kulkemaan koska teknistä osaaminen ja "out of the box"-ajattelu kyllä sujuu kehitysrintamalla.

----------


## Villetre

Muutenkin ollut liian hiljaista.. Nyt pitäisi vyöryttää jotain uutuutta hiljalleen. Tuntuis että paras pössis pissitään ihan itse. Ja vääntää sitä helpompaa bulkkikamaa, hitsaillen. Kun työstötakkuaa tai on liian hidasta. Ainakin kallista. Ei maailmaa noilla 6k pyörillä kyllä valloiteta.

----------


## hece

Mulla on käsitys että uutta evolinkkiä piti tulla tälle vuodelle mutta ymmärrettävästi korona pisti suunnitelmat uusiksi.

----------


## Divi

> Mulla on käsitys että uutta evolinkkiä piti tulla tälle vuodelle mutta ymmärrettävästi korona pisti suunnitelmat uusiksi.



Miksi koronan pitäisi siihen vaikuttaa? Kaikilla muilla pyöräkaupoilla on myynti ollut hurjaa, varastot tyhjänä ja asiakkaat raapii päätä kun pyöriä ei meinaa saada vaikka rahatukkoa heiluttelee. Jos evolinkkiä ois tulossa niin en ymmärrä mikä sen julkaisua ja runkosetin myyntiä estäisi. Kompliitteja toki ei tarvi kasata jos osia ei saa, mutta ei se mun mielestä ole mikään syy jättää koko runkoa plakkariin.

----------


## Villetre

Ja tuntuu että ollaan unohdettu normiyrittämisen henki; ensimmäiset 10v olet naimisissa homman kanssa,ei lomia vaan kaikki tehdään homman eteen jotta se kukoistaa jonain päivänä. Nythän on kaikenlaista klikkiä, toimitukset takkuaa,asiakaspalvelu ei vastaa jne.. Ei kaikkea koronan piikkiin laiteta vaan että siellä toimistolla pitäisi painaa hommia. Henkilökohtaisesti aina vituttaa nämä videot missä ollaan kelkkailemassa,moottoripyöräilemässä tms lomailemassa, "life is good"-meininki ei nyt oikein käy kun hommia olisi tehtävänä.
Pikkusen voisi pistää someen pikku paljastuksia,sillain pidetään innostus yllä porukalla. Ei kaikkea tarvitse pelätä että kilpailijat kopioi, varsinkin kun edut alkaa olemaan syödyt.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Miksi koronan pitäisi siihen vaikuttaa? Kaikilla muilla pyöräkaupoilla on myynti ollut hurjaa, varastot tyhjänä ja asiakkaat raapii päätä kun pyöriä ei meinaa saada vaikka rahatukkoa heiluttelee. Jos evolinkkiä ois tulossa niin en ymmärrä mikä sen julkaisua ja runkosetin myyntiä estäisi. Kompliitteja toki ei tarvi kasata jos osia ei saa, mutta ei se mun mielestä ole mikään syy jättää koko runkoa plakkariin.



Evolinkit tuotetaan jossain kauko-idässä niin voi olla, että runkomaakarilla on muitakin asiakkaita, toimitusvaikeuksia tms.

Siinä voi jonkun suomalaisen Polen muutaman kymmenen tai sadan rungon tilaus joutua mappi ööhöön, kun joku iso tilaa koko tuotannon kerralla.

----------


## miumau

Sitä e-pyöräähän ne nyt taitaa siellä kehitellä. Se varmaan syö kaikki t&k-resurssit.

----------


## puppy

Huolimatta vaikeuksista missä sitten on, nykyaikana olisi tärkeää eli kerrotaan selvästi missä mennään jne. Turhan usein tai melkein aina ongelmissa haastavaa saada monessa yrityksessä mitään selvää tai suoraa asiaa. En kommentoi Polea kun en tiedä enkä käytä.

Toisaalta asiakaspalvelua tekevänä usein myös ihmisillä on sellainen asenne että vaatii isoa miestä jaksamaan vastaillessa, mutta itsehän on hommansa valinnut.

----------


## Kiituri

Onko sähköpyörästä jotain muutakin tietoa kuin vain kuvitelma?

----------


## järtsy

> Onko sähköpyörästä jotain muutakin tietoa kuin vain kuvitelma?



Näin Laajiksen funduron yhteydessä Leon ja kertoili ohimennen että on vähän jäissä mm komponenttien saatavuuden takia, eli ilmeisesti tulossa on joskus.

----------


## Pyorailija85

Kävisikö evolinkkiin 140mm Reba 29" keulaksi vai meneekö geometria pieleen? Sellainen uudenveroinen keula olisi joutavana ja jos tilaisi vain pelkän rungon Polelta

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

En laittaisi Evolinkkiin noin heppoista keulaa kuin Reba.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Mutta toisaalta eipä kannata jättää ostamattakaan keulan takia, kyllä laadukas runko on se lähtökohta ja siihen on sitten helppo myöhemmin päivitellä osia. Kyllähän varmaan reba notkuu, riippuu painostasi sekä ajotavasta. Itsellä painoa ajokamat päällä 110kg niin 158 kaveriksi luonnollinen valinta oli 180mm Zeb Ultimate. Keskiviikkona saapuu, voin sitten kokemuksia kertoilla jos joku on kiinnostunut.

Ja toki kuten edellä on keskustelua käyty, jos ei ole hengenhätä rungolle tai asiakaspalvelulle niin Pole on ihan ok valinta. Puheluihin ei tainneet vastata vielä viikkoon, sposti toimii.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

^joko sää sait rahas pois?

Mutta joo kyllähän tolla Reballa varmaan alkuun pääse. Itsellänihän oli Evolinkissä alkuu 32mm putkilla oleva Fox ja notkui vähän liikaa ja pyörä ei ollut sellainen ajettava kuin piti. Laitoin sitten Piken nokalle niin homma toimi. Jotenkin korostuu fleksaava keula näissä loivissa ja pitkissä pyörissä. 

Polelta sais kyllä jossain välin kuulua jotain mikä on Evolinkin tulevaisuus toisaalta kiinnostaisi 158 laittaa ja rakennella enskapyörä siitä talven aikana. Toisaalta ei monista syistä.

----------


## Sambolo

Uus evolinkki piti olla tulossa mutta korona jäädytti sen hankkeen, tai ainaki siirsi tulevaisuuteen. Näin ainaki sivuilla lukee. Veikkaan, että sähkömalli tulee ennemmin kuin uusi evolinkki..

" We were supposed to bring an update to EVOLINK, but the situation has led us to postpone EVOLINK updates in the future. "

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> ^joko sää sait rahas pois?
> 
> Mutta joo kyllähän tolla Reballa varmaan alkuun pääse. Itsellänihän oli Evolinkissä alkuu 32mm putkilla oleva Fox ja notkui vähän liikaa ja pyörä ei ollut sellainen ajettava kuin piti. Laitoin sitten Piken nokalle niin homma toimi. Jotenkin korostuu fleksaava keula näissä loivissa ja pitkissä pyörissä. 
> 
> Polelta sais kyllä jossain välin kuulua jotain mikä on Evolinkin tulevaisuus toisaalta kiinnostaisi 158 laittaa ja rakennella enskapyörä siitä talven aikana. Toisaalta ei monista syistä.



Ilman minkäänlaista keljuilua, kun on lukenut sun kommentteja Polen pyöristä niin ihanko vakavissasi olet sitä mieltä että Evolink voisi olla sun pyörä???

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ilman minkäänlaista keljuilua, kun on lukenut sun kommentteja Polen pyöristä niin ihanko vakavissasi olet sitä mieltä että Evolink voisi olla sun pyörä???



Kyllä mä mun mielestä ihan omalla pyörällä kurvasin reilu tunti sitten lenkiltä pihaan.





> Uus evolinkki piti olla tulossa mutta korona  jäädytti sen hankkeen, tai ainaki siirsi tulevaisuuteen. Näin ainaki  sivuilla lukee. Veikkaan, että sähkömalli tulee ennemmin kuin uusi  evolinkki..
> 
> " We were supposed to bring an update to EVOLINK, but the situation has led us to postpone EVOLINK updates in the future. "



Toi on menny ohi. Varmasti hankaluuksia kaukoidän tuotannon kanssa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Okei, eihän mikään estä olemasta pyöräänkään viha - suhdetta.  Pääasia tietenkin on että nauttii hommasta.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> ^joko sää sait rahas pois?



Palautus tosiaan loppuen lopuksi onnistui, vaikka jo ehti hieman harmaita hiuksia aiheuttaa. Jälkikäteen tiivistettynä, kaiken sain mitä halusinkin, mutta se jonkin verran vei ylimääräistä aikaa ja vaivaa. Sanotaanko että ei jäänyt tunnetta että olin hyvissä käsissä, fiilis oli hieman sama kuin olisi ostanut tavaraa kiinasta, pieni huoli perseessä miten asiassa käy.

----------


## pyoramies85

> Mutta joo kyllähän tolla Reballa varmaan alkuun pääse. Itsellänihän oli Evolinkissä alkuu 32mm putkilla oleva Fox ja notkui vähän liikaa ja pyörä ei ollut sellainen ajettava kuin piti. Laitoin sitten Piken nokalle niin homma toimi. Jotenkin korostuu fleksaava keula näissä loivissa ja pitkissä pyörissä.



Itselläni tosiaan painoa on vain reilut 70kg ja suhteellisen varovainen ajotyyli

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Itselläni tosiaan painoa on vain reilut 70kg ja suhteellisen varovainen ajotyyli



Joo kyllä sillä Reballa varmasti alkuun pääsee. Päivittelee sitten jos katsoo tarpeelliseksi. 140 malli sulla vissiin on kiikarissa?

En minäkään paina ajokamoissa kuin reilun 80kg ja se ajotyyli kyllä ton kanssa muuttuu varovaisesta hyvin nopeasti reippaampaan suuntaan  :Hymy: 





> Okei, eihän mikään estä olemasta pyöräänkään  viha - suhdetta.  Pääasia tietenkin on että nauttii hommasta.



Pyörästä tykkään kyllä. Moneen otteeseen sen täälläkin sanonut. Sen valmistajan toimintaa ja asiakkaiden asioiden hoitoa en vain ihan pysty arvostamaan.

----------


## pyoramies85

> Joo kyllä sillä Reballa varmasti alkuun pääsee. Päivittelee sitten jos katsoo tarpeelliseksi. 140 malli sulla vissiin on kiikarissa?
> 
> En minäkään paina ajokamoissa kuin reilun 80kg ja se ajotyyli kyllä ton kanssa muuttuu varovaisesta hyvin nopeasti reippaampaan suuntaan 
> 
> 
> Pyörästä tykkään kyllä. Moneen otteeseen sen täälläkin sanonut. Sen valmistajan toimintaa ja asiakkaiden asioiden hoitoa en vain ihan pysty arvostamaan.



Juu evolink 140 -mallia olisin ostamassa. Tuleekohan vaaleansinistä tai keltaista väriä vielä saataville L-koossa..

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Juu evolink 140 -mallia olisin ostamassa. Tuleekohan vaaleansinistä tai keltaista väriä vielä saataville L-koossa..



Luultavasti nyt myydään ne rungot mitä varastossa on ja uusia ei ole hetkeen tulossa.

----------


## Ekasalmi

Kysyin tuota Evolinkin valmistuksen jatkuvuutta suoraan Polen aspasta ja sain vastauksen että myynti on tosiaankin loppumassa. Takuuasioita varten pitävät kuitenkin varaosia ja runkoja varastossa. Näyttää siis siltä, että nyt on viimeinen mahdollisuus hommata uutena Evolinkkiä jos haluaa, takuu on varmaankin normaali kunnes takuuosat loppuu. Liekkö sitten siirtyvät sen jälkeen "alennus staminasta" -malliin tjsp..

Edit: Ja mitä tuohon "premium luksusluokan tuote" -hommaan tulee, niin mitä tuossa monia brändejä selailin läpi alumiini enskarungon osalta, niin evolinkki on sieltä halvimmasta päästä näiden osalta, nimenomaan runkoseteissä mitä valmistajat myy suoraan. Stamina on tietysti taas täysin päinvastainen juttu ja itsekin 5 tonnin rungon kanssa odottaisin täysin erilaista palvelua, tai luottokorttiveloitus lähtisi peruutukseen. Tietysti ideaalitilanteessa asiakaspalvelu olisi kaikille asiakkaille saman tasoinen, saisi myös ostamaan kalliimpaa runkoa myöhemmin todennäköisemmin.






> Ja tuntuu että ollaan unohdettu normiyrittämisen henki; ensimmäiset 10v olet naimisissa homman kanssa,ei lomia vaan kaikki tehdään homman eteen jotta se kukoistaa jonain päivänä. Nythän on kaikenlaista klikkiä, toimitukset takkuaa,asiakaspalvelu ei vastaa jne.. Ei kaikkea koronan piikkiin laiteta vaan että siellä toimistolla pitäisi painaa hommia. Henkilökohtaisesti aina vituttaa nämä videot missä ollaan kelkkailemassa,moottoripyöräilemässä tms lomailemassa, "life is good"-meininki ei nyt oikein käy kun hommia olisi tehtävänä.
> Pikkusen voisi pistää someen pikku paljastuksia,sillain pidetään innostus yllä porukalla. Ei kaikkea tarvitse pelätä että kilpailijat kopioi, varsinkin kun edut alkaa olemaan syödyt.



En tiedä oletko itse yrittäjä kun noin vahva mielipide on, mutta tuo kuulostaa aika epäinhimilliseltä sekä vanhoilliselta ajattelulta. Tottakai ihmisen pitää omasta hyvinvoinnistaan pitää huolta, siitä olen itse enemmän kuullut ongelmia yrittäjiltä. Tuo että toimitukset ja aspa takkuaa ei johdu siitä että perustaja pitää välillä lomaa, vaan todennäköisemmin esim. siitä, että yritys on organisoitu huonosti tai resursseja ei ole tarpeeksi tasapainotettu. Ihan siis perus virheitä yrityksen pyörittämisessä, eikä siinä että perustaja ei tee töitä tarpeeksi. Ei se Leo siellä itse niitä runkoja hitsaile taikka pyöriä kasaile, eikä pidäkään.

Eniten hallaa firmalle perustaja itse suoraan on tainnut tehdä some/media imagon suhteen reagoinneillaan, eli sillä saralla taas on oltu liiankin aktiivisia väärällä tavalla.

----------


## Kiituri

Jos Evolink jää pois ja Staminan hinta pysyy noin korkealla, myynti varmasti putoaa. Staminan hintaisen pyörän ostajia on aika vähän ja suurin osa heistäkin katselee sähköfillareita.
Näyttääkin siltä että sähköpyörät on jatkossa ainoa merkittävä genre mihin sijoitetaan suuria summia. 

Staminassa ei oikein ole mitään juttua. Evolinkissä se on pystyputken läpi menevä iskari. Machinessa se on toispuoleinen pystyputki. Staminassa on ihan standardi yläiskarin linkutus.

Tuon hintaisen pyörän soisin olevna eloksoitu ja väreinä jotain todella upeita vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## Sambolo

Oli tuolla puhetta uudesta evolinkistäkin, minkä mahdollinen tuleminen siis siirtyy tulevaisuuteen. Sähköä on ollu suunnitteilla pitkään. Yllättävän paljon noita koneistettuja pyöriä näkee. Kyllä staminassa on edellee iha oma selkee juttunsa, varsinkin 180 staminassa, poljettava superenduro lähes dh pyörän ominaisuuksilla. Ja tietenkin valmistustapa. Mut paljon on kyllä muillakin merkeillä geon puolesta alkanut saman tyylistä tulemaan.

----------


## zort

> ...Näyttääkin siltä että sähköpyörät on jatkossa ainoa merkittävä genre mihin sijoitetaan suuria summia...



Sekö sitten koitti luomupyöräilylle loppu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiituri

Sitten kun sähköfillarien kisaluokkia alkaa tulla ja osallistujia niin muutos tulee nopeutumaan. Veikkaisin räjähdysmäistä muutosta siinä vaiheessa.

----------


## Jami2003

Sähköenduro on hyvä Suomessa. Ison maailman mäissä sillä ei tee mitään kun korkeuserot lasketaan kilometreissä. Näin ollen en usko että ihan heti tulee mitään vakavasti otettavia kisaluokkia. 

Toki turreajeluun ihan soiva peli. Ja siis itseltäkin löytyy tallista, sähköenduro siis...

----------


## Kiituri

^Miksi ei tulisi?  Tuo alamäkiendurohan on isoissa mäissä vain koska muuten vauhdit ei olisi riittäviä . Sähköllä ei tarvita mäkiä.

----------


## zort

Minusta ajatus että sähköfillareiden myötä panostus ns. luomupyörien kehitykseen tuntuu hyvin naiivilta. Veikkaisin ennemmin että sähköpyörät tuo uusia harrastajia pyöräilyn pariin jolloin myös kiinnostus luomupyöriinkin lisääntyy. Aika monella niistä jotka povaavat luomupyörien katoamista tuntuu olevan moottoripyöräilytausta. Minusta luomupyöräily ja sähköpyöräily ovat kummatkin kuitenkin sitä itseään eli pyöräilyä. Ei sillä ole väliä onko sähköinen avustus vai ei, polkeminen on kummassakin se liikkeelle paneva voima.
Maantiepyöräilynkin piti joidenkin piirien mukaan loppuman aikanaan kun maastopyörät alkoi saavuttamaan laajempaa suosiota mutta kävikö niin?
Mitä Poleen tulee niin uskoisin että Evolinkistä on tulossa uusi versio ennemmin kuin että malli lopetettaisiin kokonaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rndm

Eiköhän suurin osa maastopyöräilystä "isossa maailmassa" tapahdu mäissä ihan sen takia että siellä suurin osa maastosta on sitä vuoristoo. "Mountain biking" nimikin sen saattaa paljastaa.

Toki sähkö sielläkin toimii varmasti erityisen hyvin kun on paljon kiivettävää, mutta kisapuolella en usko että nyt ihan lähivuosina ollaan vaihtamassa sähköön.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Jos Evolink jää pois ja Staminan hinta pysyy noin korkealla, myynti varmasti putoaa. Staminan hintaisen pyörän ostajia on aika vähän ja suurin osa heistäkin katselee sähköfillareita.
> Näyttääkin siltä että sähköpyörät on jatkossa ainoa merkittävä genre mihin sijoitetaan suuria summia. 
> 
> Staminassa ei oikein ole mitään juttua. Evolinkissä se on pystyputken läpi menevä iskari. Machinessa se on toispuoleinen pystyputki. Staminassa on ihan standardi yläiskarin linkutus.
> 
> Tuon hintaisen pyörän soisin olevna eloksoitu ja väreinä jotain todella upeita vaihtoehtoja.



Kyllä.nuo oneistamalla valmistetuilla rungoilla varustetut pyörät ovat jo monen aktiivisemmankin harrastajan ulottumattomissa, joten Evolinkin poistuminen valikoimasta johtaisi todennäköisesti markkinaosuuden pienenemiseen.  Ja sellaista kehitystä on vaikea pitää hyvänä.

----------


## Villetre

Toisaalta jos koneistettuja pyöriä tahtovia on jonoksi asti niin.. Prosessin nopeutuessa ehkäpä pystyvät vastaamaan huutoon paremmin ja ne tekevät kauppansa. Vaikkakin hinta on kova. En sillä että itse ostaisin noin kalliin pyörän. Ehkäpä sieltä on tulossa halvempaakin, toivotaan niin ainakin. Taival-runko johon mahtuisi 3"/29" olisi mahtava lisä. Tai uusi läski.. Tai ..

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kyllä se ongelma Evolinkin suhteen taitaa tällä hetkellä olla se Taiwanin pää. Pieni suomalainen puulaaki ei vaan saa runkoja teetettyä. Taitaa sama vaivata myös Taigaa, kun sivuilla lukee, että muutama jäljellä. Olettaisin Evolinkkien ja Taigojen tulevan samasta tehtaasta.

Pahasti kyllä näyttää, että Polelle käy kuten monelle muullekin firmalle, jossa perustaja ei osaa päästä irti ja vetää liian tunteella liiketoimintaa.

----------


## Tikkaaja

Itseä hieman kiinnostaisi päivitetty Evolink, koska siinä todennäköisesti polkuteho olisi Machinen tai Staminan luokkaa. No nyt on tulossa itselleni Privateer 161.

Polen olisi kyllä ehdottomasti kannattanut ottaa Evolinkin päivitys työn alle koronan iskettyä, koska valtio tuki kehityshankkeita Business Finlandin apurahoilla. Sitä myös miettii, että miksi Pole ei voisi teettää Suomessa teräksistä runkoa Evolinkille. Briteistä löytyy kuitenkin monta valmistajaa, jotka myyvät paikallisesti tehtyjä teräsrunkoja ja hintaero Polen nykyisiin Evolinkkeihin ei ole ihan mahdoton. Luulisi, että Suomesta löytyisi myös tähänkin riittävästi osaamista.

----------


## Jami2003

Täällä kun on Polen kotimaisuus asteesta moneen kertaan valitettu evolinkissä niin nyt on hyvä hetki keksiä suomalainen alihankinta paja joka osaa tuollaisen alumiiniraamin kilpailukykyisen valmistamisen. Veikkaan että tulos on ei löydy missä halukkuus, ammattitaito ja kustannustehokkuus kohtaisi Polen volyymit ja vaatimukset.

Kuvittelisin että terästäpäri raami on niin harvojen haluamaa että sellaisia ei kannata valmistaa kuin harrastus mielessä.

Ehkä tulee koneistettu evolink. Who know. Kotlerburgeri on varmaan oikeassa että pyörien globaali kysyntäpiikki on myrkkyä pienille runkoasiakkaille.

----------


## Sambolo

Jos evolinkin polkutehokkuus paranis ni kuinka hyvä se oikein olis  :Leveä hymy:  Mun mielestä nyt jo erinomainen, ei ole tullu mieleenkään lukits jousitusta, ei edes sillon kun vedin reilu 30km maantietä.

----------


## Kiituri

Ite en teräsrunkosita pyörää halua. Materiaali ei ole ongelma mutta tykkään kun putket on paksuja. Kyse on pyörän ulkonäöstä.

Minulla on mielikuva että Evolinkin eri joustomatkat tehdään niillä mustilla alumiinisillä välipaloilla jousituksessa. Uskon että runko ja takahaarukka on kaikissa sama.
Tässä olisikin hyvä markkina rako Polelle, nimittäin tarjota noita eri joustomatkoille tarkoitettuja palikoita lisävarusteena vanhoihin Evolinkkeihin.
Jos taas rungossa ja takahaarukassa on eroa eri joustomatkojen välillä niin tuotesuunnittelussa on mennyt jotain vikaan. 

Mielessä käynyt jos teettäisi (tai tekisi itse) toisenlaiset välipalat. Olisivat varmasti halvemmat kuin uusi pyörä.
Takaiskari pitää joka tapauksessa vaihtaa. Se perumallin pumppu on täysin vääränlainen vaimennusominaisuuksiltaan siihen nähden mitä itse halua. 
Samalla pidentäisi vähän joustoa.

----------


## Divi

> Kyllä se ongelma Evolinkin suhteen taitaa tällä hetkellä olla se Taiwanin pää. Pieni suomalainen puulaaki ei vaan saa runkoja teetettyä.



Pässilän kyllä sai ihan vaan rahalla, toimitus oli koronan vuoksi 8 viikon sijaan 9 viikkoa. Jumittava osallinen oli rahti, ei taiwan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Pässilän kyllä sai ihan vaan rahalla, toimitus oli koronan vuoksi 8 viikon sijaan 9 viikkoa. Jumittava osallinen oli rahti, ei taiwan.



Niin no mitä sitten? Pässilällä on yhteistyökumppani joka saa titaanirunkoja toimitettua, koska niiden kysyntä on ihan eri levelillä yleismaailmallisesti kuin alumiinirunkojen. Polen yhteistyökumppani ei nyt tähän pysty alurunkojen kohdalla johtuen ehkä räjähtäneestä kysynnästä ehkä ei ja uutta ei tässä tilanteessa tosta noin vain löydy. No tai sitten ne vaan päättäneet haudata Evolinkin. Sama tuo mulle on. Ihan teorioitahan tässä kukanenkin heittelee.

Kyllähän noita Evolinkkejä saa vieläkin ihan rahalla, kun menee tonne Pole Storeen ja antaa Visan vinkua.

----------


## AnttiP82

> Eiköhän suurin osa maastopyöräilystä "isossa maailmassa" tapahdu mäissä ihan sen takia että siellä suurin osa maastosta on sitä vuoristoo. "Mountain biking" nimikin sen saattaa paljastaa.
> 
> Toki sähkö sielläkin toimii varmasti erityisen hyvin kun on paljon kiivettävää, mutta kisapuolella en usko että nyt ihan lähivuosina ollaan vaihtamassa sähköön.



No jos nyt ei nyt ihan suurin osa kuitenkaan vuoristoa ole. Minä veikkaan että iso osa erilaisuudelle on jokamiehenoikeudet. Suomessa mennään ajamaan missä polkuja on. Isossa maailmassa ne rakennetaan, ja rakentaminen kannattaa tehdä tietenkin sinne missä fasiliteetit on valmiiksi kunnossa, eli keskuksiin.

----------


## rndm

> No jos nyt ei nyt ihan suurin osa kuitenkaan vuoristoa ole. Minä veikkaan että iso osa erilaisuudelle on jokamiehenoikeudet. Suomessa mennään ajamaan missä polkuja on. Isossa maailmassa ne rakennetaan, ja rakentaminen kannattaa tehdä tietenkin sinne missä fasiliteetit on valmiiksi kunnossa, eli keskuksiin.





Lähinnä meinasin esim jenkkilää jossa tosiaan suurempi osa pinta-alasta on mäkeä kuin tasaista. Menee kyllä pahasti ot:n puolelle jo.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Jos taas rungossa ja takahaarukassa on eroa eri joustomatkojen välillä niin tuotesuunnittelussa on mennyt jotain vikaan.



Mielelläni kuulisin tästä teoriasta lisää!

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Sama täällä!!!

----------


## Xizor

Jos miettii monia pyörämalleja, joista ns. eri joustomäärän versiot (Yeti SB130/150, Ripley/Ripmo, Tallboy/Hightower/Megatower jne.) niin taitaa kaikissa olla dedikoidut etu- ja takakolmiot?

----------


## Kiituri

Tuollainen missä kaikill eri houstomatkoille on oma runko, on kannattamatonta jos vertaa että yhdellä rungolla saisi kaikki joustomatkat, tai jos nyt ihan kaikkia niin 60mm väli voisi hyvinkin mennä.
 Vähentäisi kustannuksia tuotannossa ja varastoinnissa.

----------


## Sambolo

En taida oikeen tietää muuta kuin guerilla gravity jolla sama etukolmio, ja joustomatkaa saa päivitettyä.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> Tuollainen missä kaikill eri houstomatkoille on oma runko, on kannattamatonta jos vertaa että yhdellä rungolla saisi kaikki joustomatkat, tai jos nyt ihan kaikkia niin 60mm väli voisi hyvinkin mennä.
>  Vähentäisi kustannuksia tuotannossa ja varastoinnissa.



Kyllä, mutta sen minkä kuluissa säästää joutuu maksamaan kompromissina suorituskyvyssä. On selvää, että 120mm joustava trail- ja 170mm joustava enduropyörä on tehty eri käyttötarkoitukseen. Geometria on erilainen ja rungoilta vaaditaan erilaisia jäykkyys-, vaimennus-, ja kestävyys ominaisuuksia. Yksi ja sama runko noin suurelle joustomatkan vaihteluvälille on pakostakin kompromissi. Siksipä niitä ei juuri markkinoilla näykään.

----------


## Teme X-2

On tullut haaveiltua Evolinkkiä Do It All maasturiksi ja nyt tuli langettua nettimainostuksen(-15%) edessä.
Nyt on tilattu Pepper red Evolink 140 runkosarja RS:llä. Saa nähdä koska saapuu ja millainen budjetti kokoonpano siihen tulee laitettua.

----------


## Sambolo

Noni, upee väri se punanen ja varmaa hyvä all rounderi, kun 158 mun mielestä sitä on  :Hymy:

----------


## Kiituri

Mikäs tuo -15% alennusjuttu oikein on?

----------


## Sambolo

^ Tais koskea vaa "syksyn" värejä ja xl kokoa.

----------


## hece

> Mikäs tuo -15% alennusjuttu oikein on?



XL 140 runkosetit -15%, voimassa huomiseen. Näkyi olevan keltaista, punaista ja mustaa.

----------


## Tikkaaja

Joko Polen suljetussa FB-ryhmässä on aloitettu puhumaan mahdollisesta Evolinkin uudistuksesta? Koronahan pisti sen hieman jäihin, mutta onhan tässä jo muutama hetki Koronan kanssa kärvistelty.

----------


## hece

En ole mitään uutta kuullut tai nähnyt. Vielä tuntuu olevan pakka sekaisin uuden tehtaan ja logistiikan kanssa jo olemassaolevilla rungoilla ja koneistettujen tekemisen kanssa. Muutto Jyväskylän Vaajakoskelta Muurameen alkuvuodesta oli ilmeisesti aika pikaisella aikataululla pakon edessä.

----------


## Sambolo

Empä ihan usko et koronakaan ois mikään taputeltu juttu. Vastahan kakka alkaa osumaan tuulettimeen ja jättää jälkeensä varmasti hyvinkin pitkän epävarman taloudellisen tilanteen ihan globaalisti. Noitten poleryhmien perusteella alkais myös vaikuttaa et aika monella menny usko poleen kokonaan, aika paljo ollu negatiivisessa valossa asiakaspalvelun suhteen ja tuntuu, että osa myyy pyöriäänki pois sen takia, vaikka itellä ei mitään ongelmia olisikaan.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

Polella tapahtuu: https://polebicycles.com/ceo-resigns-pole-changes/

----------


## harald

Melko tyylikkäästi

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Viimeisiä vedellään. Harmi.

----------


## kauris

Jo parisataa keskusteluviestiä aiheesta Pinkbikessa. https://www.pinkbike.com/news/pole-b...ding-role.html

Tää aika osuva vitsi saanut yli 800 tykkäystä  :Hymy:  
”Did the recruitment agency send them a prototype CEO by mistake?”

 Selvennettäkööt, että viittaa siis pinkbiken tunnettuun testiin jossa Staminab takaswingi vääntyi ja Pole kertoi laittaneensa siihen vahingossa väärän toisen pyörän prototyyppiosan.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Viimeisiä vedellään. Harmi.



Kiinnostaako valottaa tarkemmin? 

Maastopyöristä en ymmärrä vähääkään enkä tunne koko asetelmaa eli en sen enempää kilpailutilannetta maastopyörämarkkinoilla ja Polen mahdollisuuksia niillä kuin henkilöhistoriaa Polen johdossa ja missä määrin nyt Polen jättävä toimitusjohtaja on ollut mies menestyksen takana ja missä määrin vain toteuttamassa pääomistajan sanelemaa linjaa. 

Mutta eiväthän tämmöiset ristiriidat - jos ne ovat olleet syynä tapahtuneeseen (eikä esimerkiksi toimitusjohtajan halu siirtyä muihin, kenties suurempiin tai kenties kokonaan toisenlaisiin, kuvioihin) - tavattoman harvinaisia ole olleet sellaisissakaan yrityksissä joiden menestys on jatkunut tai jopa kääntynyt nousuun vaihdoksen myötä. Eli miten tästä pitäisi nyt osata lukea että Polella "vedellään viimeisiä" (mitä sillä nyt halusitkaan tarkalleen ottaen ilmaista)?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Pitäisi varmaan ymmärtää ja tuntea tätä asetelmaa vähän enemmän ja pidemmältä ajalta.

Kyllähän tuo tiedote on taas taattua kamaa. Syy on taas kaikkialla muualla kuin peilissä.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Pitäisi varmaan ymmärtää ja tuntea tätä asetelmaa vähän enemmän ja pidemmältä ajalta.



Epäilemättä. Uskalsin vain ajatella että en ole ainoa jota suomalaisen ja suomalaiseksi pikkufirmaksi ymmärtääkseni poikkeuksellisen - Pelago lienee se toinen, mutta onko muita? - rohkeasti maailmalle lähteneen ja siellä jollain tavalla menestyneenkin pikkufirman näkymistä -  ja kohtalostakin, jos näkemyksesi on oikea? - kiinnostunut foorumin lukija joka ei kuitenkaan ole seurannut Polen vaiheita ja sen kasvua alusta saakka tai läheskään riittävästi. 

Sen vuoksi rohkenin toivoa että olisi esittää jonkinlainen pääkohdat aanelosella -versio. But never mind...






> Kyllähän tuo tiedote on taas taattua kamaa. Syy on taas kaikkialla muualla kuin peilissä.



Taattua markkinointiosaston/PR-vastaavan kynästä lähtöisin olevaa kamaa toki - mutta ei kai millään lailla muiden yritysten vastaavista poikkeavaa sen enempää tyyliltään kuin sisällöltään? 

PS Itse ei pistänyt silmään kuin ilmeinen painovirhe tai muu lapsus: "intrust" p.o, "untrust".

----------


## kauris

Minua häiritsi hieman tämä ilmaus. Siis, että hajoamiset eivät olisi pääongelma vaan se, että ne ovat tulleet julkisuuteen. Ja tämä sitä taustaa vasten, että ihmiset kertovat heidän hajoamisiin liittyviä viestejä tehokkaasti poistetun virallisella faceryhmässä 
During the last 12 months, we have witnessed around ten cases of Stamina frames that have failed and gone public.

----------


## peksi76

Kestävyys kuntoon ja uuteen nousuun; onhan POLElla mielestäni annettavaa tähän harrastukseen. Toivottavasti näin...

----------


## kauris

Kyllä minustakin ovat tehneet osansa nykypyörien kehitykseen ja koneistetut rungot hieno innovatiivinen idea ja tykkään niiden ulkonäöstäkin. Toivottavasti homma saadaan lopulta kuntoon. Ja ehkä jos tuotanto ym vielä kehittyy ja virtaviivaistuu ja hinnatkin olisivat helpommin saavutettavissa. Tästä ei tosin taida olla toivoa vaan cnc rungot pysyvät ylimmässä high end pyörien hintaluokassa.

----------


## rndm

Niin noita runkojen ongelmia on ollut aika paljon vissiin ja jokaisen keissin kohdalla ovat pyytäneet että asiasta ei julkaistaisi mitään netissä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Minua häiritsi hieman tämä ilmaus. Siis, että hajoamiset eivät olisi pääongelma vaan se, että ne ovat tulleet julkisuuteen. Ja tämä sitä taustaa vasten, että ihmiset kertovat heidän hajoamisiin liittyviä viestejä tehokkaasti poistetun virallisella faceryhmässä 
> During the last 12 months, we have witnessed around ten cases of Stamina frames that have failed and gone public.



Kyllä. Tää oli erittäin häiritsevää ja taas tyypillisen typerää selittelyä. Tuo kymmenen ei kerro oikeasti mitään, jos ei tiedetä runkojen kokonaismäärää. Onko niitä mennyt 10%, 5% vai 1% paskaksi. Iso ero ja suurin ongelma ei taaskaan Polen mielestä olleet hajonneet rungot vaan se, että niistä on kerrottu julkisuuteen. Hei pojat se on 2020 kaikki leviää somessa ja jos sitä yrittää rajoittaa saa lähinnä pellen maineen. Tuo Faceryhmän sensurointi on johtanut lähinnä siihen, että muilla foorumeilla hommalle nauretaan. Olisivat sen sensuroinnin sijaan keskittyneet palvelemaan rungon hajoamisen kokeneita asiakkaita.

Uuden CEO:n käytös on ollut somessa jatkuvasti ylimielistä ja nyt heitettiin sitten Hulkkonen bussin alle. En minä jaksa uskoa, että se yksin Hulkkosen syytä olisi, että asiakaspalvelu on hoidettu päin persettä. Valitettavasti nämä caset, että perustaja palaa CEO:ksi ei ole usein päättyneet kovin kauniisti enkä usko valitettavasti siihen tälläkään kertaa. Tunnetta on liikaa tekemisessä mukana. Kokkosen kannattaisi keskittyä niiden pyörien suunnitteluun minkä selvästi osaa ja jättää muut hommat muille. Voihan olla, että Hulkkonen on ihan itte lähtenyt, kun Kokkonen on säätänyt koko ajan taustalla. Nytkö sitten kaikki muuttuu.

En kyllä edes ensinnäkään ymmärrä miksi listaamattoman firman pitää edes tämmöisistä vaihdoksista julkisesti tiedottaa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kyllähän tuo ajatus valmistaa runkoja koneistamalla ja liimaamalla osat yhteen, on todella kunnianhimoinen.  Kierrätysnäkökohdatkin on hienosti huomioitu.  Mutta varmasti myös haasteellinen.    Ei ehkä ole ihme että hyvät, kevyet ja lujat rungot valmistetaan useimmiten hiilikuidusta.

Tuosta suunnittelusta, Kokkonen on taustaltaan teollinen muotoilija ja kova pyörämies. Ja muotoilu ja geometria näyttävät tosiaan olevankin ihan kohdallaan.  Mutta etenkin näin uuden ja innovatiivisen ratkaisun käyttöönotossa pitäisi olla todella hyvää insinööritaitoa saatavilla.

Ennen uuden rungon sarjavalmistukseen  ottamista pitäisi voida huolellisesti testata toiminta ja kestävyys.  Tämä vaatii aikaa ja pääomia, jotka voivat olla haaste pienelle valmistajalle?  Eli kiire saada kassavirtaa painaa päälle?

----------


## Kiituri

Vai onkohan siellä ollut kiistaa sähköfillarin tekemisestä. Se jakaa mielipiteitä edelleen. Fillarilehdessäkin luki jokunen vuosi sitten että lehti ei missään tapauksessa aio ottaa sähköfillareita sivuille. Mitenkäs kävi...
Jos firma aikoo rahaa tehdä niin sähköfillari on aikas pakollinen tänä päivänä. Muuten ei enää oikein voi perustella kovin isoa hintaa (osiin nähden). Jostain syystä sähkömahdollistaa aivan käsittämättömät hintalaput.

----------


## 6,8

Harmi. Noinkohan firman henkilöityminen entisestään Leo Kokkoseen johtaa muutokseen parempaan? Varsinkin kun hän on monien silmissä sangen kulmikkaan oloinen. Aika monta firmaa tai projektia taitaa päätyneen umpikujaan kaikkeen sotkeutuneen johtajan ansiosta. Toivon todella, ettei Pole liittyisi tähän joukkoon.

----------


## Villetre

Juuri näin. Ehkä Kokkosen olisi parasta nyt vain pysyä suunnittelupöydän takana. Varsinkin kun paras momentum on hukattu hiljalleen.. Tuotanto-ongelmat ja pas*a aspa pissii hommat pahasti. On se kumma ettei ole tajuttu että tässä pyöräbisneksessä täytyy vyöryttää uutta mallia kokoajan ,ei voi laittaa vain yhden tuotteen varaan koko hommaa. Niin ne maailmanmerkitkin tekee,jos ei muutoksia niin uusi väri edes joka vuodelle. Syömähammas ei kannata olla kallis cnc-projekti vaan ihan tavallinen teräs/köykämiini-malli jolla maltillinen hinta. Aika vaikea uskoa että 5k pyörillä maailman täyttää. Eikä joku 7k-> sähköpyörä sadetta tee varsinkin kun taas ponnistetaan taka-alalta. Uutta Evolinkkiä,uutta Taivalta,uutta Taigaa homma kaipaa. Viilaa vähän ja hyvä tulee. Toki ehkäpä nekin näyttävät nyt hassulta vedolta kun koko hommakin. Tiedä häntä.  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

^juuri näin. Pitäisi olla se "massamalli" joka tuo rahaa taloon niin sitten voi kikkailla ja kynäillä niiden erikoisempien projektien kanssa. Evolinkin loppuunmyynti ja Taivalin hintojen nostaminen taivaisiin on tätä taustaa vasten aika käsittämätön päätös.

----------


## paaton

Tuo rungon liimaaminen on huikea riski. Ja tuo rakenne painavammassa ja tehokkaammassa sähköpyörässä olisi vieläkin 
isompi riski.

Ilman mitään tietämystä minusta tuo rakenne on tuntunut jo alusta alkaen hazardilta. Yhtenäinen alumiini- tai kuiturunko joustaa kokonaisena. Kahdesta puoliskosta yhteen liimatut kappaleet taas pyrkii kääntymään siitä saumasta. Liima on varmaankin joustavaa, joka vielä lisää tuota, ettei puoliskot käyttäydy yhtenä...

----------


## J.Kottenberg

En ole Polea juuri seuraillut, mutta täysin samaa mieltä siinä että Evolinkin  hylkääminen ei vaikuta kovin viisaalta.  Toimiva kapine, menestynyt hyvin testeissä, ja jopa itse on tullut lenkeillä tavattua muutama Evolink-kuski ja hyvänä ovat sitä pitäneet ja meno on ollut sellaista että ei huonolla pyörällä onnistu.  Ja kyllä sitäkin olisi varmasti voinut vielä hiukan kehittää ja tuoda uusia malleja tarjolle.  Tuotantomenetelmien kehittyessä ja määrien suurentuessa olisi ehkä voitu hintojakin vähän saada alemmaksi ja näin, kuten edellä todettiin, varmasti saatu hyvää kassavirtaa.

Kalliiden premium-pyörien myynti on sen verran pientä että on kummallista suuntautua enimmäkseen siihen.  Kuskeja jotka ovat valmiit sijoittamaan selvästi yli 4k€ pyörään ei varmaankaan kovin paljon ole.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Tuo rungon liimaaminen on huikea riski. Ja tuo rakenne painavammassa ja tehokkaammassa sähköpyörässä olisi vieläkin 
> isompi riski.
> 
> Ilman mitään tietämystä minusta tuo rakenne on tuntunut jo alusta alkaen hazardilta. Yhtenäinen alumiini- tai kuiturunko joustaa kokonaisena. Kahdesta puoliskosta yhteen liimatut kappaleet taas pyrkii kääntymään siitä saumasta. Liima on varmaankin joustavaa, joka vielä lisää tuota, ettei puoliskot käyttäydy yhtenä...



Samalla tavalla tehdään osia lentokoneteollisuudessa, joten ei se menetelmänä ole huono.  Mutta suunnittelu ja tuotekehitys ja  ennenkaikkea  riittävä testaaminen ovat tällaisen uuden innovaation kohdalla erittäin tärkeitä.  Ja. tällainen ei tietenkään ole ilmaista.

----------


## Jami2003

Kun päättivät pistää pystyyn oman tuotannon CNC -koneineen kaikkineen pidin päätöstä täysin käsittämättömänä. Pienellä yrityksellä oman tuotannon pyöritys syö älyttömästi resursseja ja sitoo tuotekehitystä. Sen sijaan että voitaisiin suunnitella mitä halutaan joudutaan suunnittelemaan sellaista mihin oma koneisto soveltuu. Sen sijaan että kehitetään pelkästään tuotteita paremmaksi joudutaan kehittämään myös tuotantoa paremmaksi. Kannattaa valita haluaako olla "maailman paras" pyöräfirma vai "maailman paras" koneistamo mutta molempia on kyllä hankala olla.

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> En ole Polea juuri seuraillut, mutta täysin samaa mieltä siinä että Evolinkin  hylkääminen ei vaikuta kovin viisaalta.  Toimiva kapine, menestynyt hyvin testeissä, ja jopa itse on tullut lenkeillä tavattua muutama Evolink-kuski ja hyvänä ovat sitä pitäneet ja meno on ollut sellaista että ei huonolla pyörällä onnistu.  Ja kyllä sitäkin olisi varmasti voinut vielä hiukan kehittää ja tuoda uusia malleja tarjolle.  Tuotantomenetelmien kehittyessä ja määrien suurentuessa olisi ehkä voitu hintojakin vähän saada alemmaksi ja näin, kuten edellä todettiin, varmasti saatu hyvää kassavirtaa.
> 
> Kalliiden premium-pyörien myynti on sen verran pientä että on kummallista suuntautua enimmäkseen siihen.  Kuskeja jotka ovat valmiit sijoittamaan selvästi yli 4k€ pyörään ei varmaankaan kovin paljon ole.



Premiumissahan ne paremmat katteet yleisesti on. Ne kolmen tonnin peruspyörät on niin tappiin kilpailtu, että siellä on varmaan pienenä valmistajana todella vaikea menestyä.

Stamina tuntuu myyneen aika hyvin omassa luokassaan, ainakin paljon niitä pyöriä eri ulkomaisissakin medioissa näkee, ottaen huomioon että kyseessä on pienen valmistajan niche tuote. Sitä en toki tiedä miten se on näkynyt Puolen viivan alla.

----------


## Sambolo

Täälä kyllä kaikenlaista tietäjää pyöräbisneksestä. Tuskin pole ihan lonkalta lähti valitsemalleen linjalle, eiköhän siinä ole markkinatutkimusta/tietämystä taustalla. Ihan hyvin nuo myös ilmeisesti myyneet.
 Se on kyllä totta ja harmillista, että ongelmiin nähden pole on saanut ehkä hieman liikaakin lokaa niskaan, nykyään internetin aikana ei vaadi montaa tyytymätöntä asiakasta, että saadaan maine remppaan. Se pitäis toki tiedostaa asiakaspalvelussakin, mitä selkeesti on laiminlyöty. Maineen kannalta ois varmaa välillä fiksumpi toimia sen tyytymättömän asiakkaan hyväksi, vaikka vika olisikin siinä asiakkaassa. Koneistetut mallit on premium hintasia ja asiakkaat senkin takia huomattavasti vaativimpia ja varmasti katkerampia jos asiat ei suju. Ja mitä sensurointiin tulee, niin sitä tekevät kyllä kaikki yritykset somekanavillaan. 
Pole on pieni yritys joka saanut paljon näkyvyyttä niin hyvässä kuin pahassakin ja vaikuttanut monella tapaa pyöräteollisuteen. Ei voi kun ihmetellä, mistä semmoinen viha ja vahingonilo mitä somessa näkee kumpuaa juuri polea kohtaan. Pole hajos pinkbiken testissä ja siitä jaksetaan naljailla joka käänteessä ja kaikkihan polet hajoaa selkeesti tän takia. Rocky mountainin slayer hajos pink biken testissä ja se unohdettiin hetkessä ja se on vaa pirun rad pyörä taas  :Leveä hymy:  Ei kyllä pysty ymmärtää, vaikka se nyt on aika normaalia, että jenkkien suunnalla vihataan kaikkea mikä tulee muualta. Mut tätä vihaa on myös ihan suomessakin ja tää liittyy varmaa meidän ihanaa suomalaisuuteen. Otetaan henkilökohtaisesti kaikki, mitä meidän pienestä maasta tulee. Pelätään, että epäonnistutaan ja otetaan sekin henkilökohtaisesti. Menestyessä ollaan maailman ylpeimpiä maastamme ja sen saavutuksista, ja lasketaan ittemme menestyjien joukkoon mukaan, mutta pienikin vastoinkäyminen niin käännetään takkia ja siirrytään mollaajien joukkoon, jotta kukaan ei vaan yhdistäisi meitä itseämme niihin epäonnistujiin.

Mun mielestä tuo polen julkaisu oli ihan hyvä yritys saada puhdistettua ilmaa kun somehommat räjähti käsiin ja luotto tuntui olevan menetetty. Kukaan ei oikeen tienny miten ajatella firmasta, jengi myi pyöriään pois ym ja varmasti moni potentiaalinen ostaja muutti mielensä luettuaan somesta missä mennään. Silti tuokin tuntuu kääntyneen itseään vastaan typerillä muotoiluilla tekstissä. En myöskään tiedä oliko Leon siirtäminen virallisesti johtoon fiksua, kun hänet juuri yhdistetään monesti just noihin somen sensuureihin ja typeriin lausuntoihin.

Nyt vaatis Polelta enemmä todellisia tekoja asiakaspalvelussa, kuin vain puheita siitä, eikä somekakan selvittelyjä. Kyllä se maine korjaantuu itestää tyytyväisten asiakkaiden ja ajan myötä. 

Uutta evolinkkiä ei kyllä olisi pitäny siirtää tulevaisuuteen, se vois hyvinkin olla pelastajana tässä paniikissa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Premiumissahan ne paremmat katteet yleisesti on. Ne kolmen tonnin peruspyörät on niin tappiin kilpailtu, että siellä on varmaan pienenä valmistajana todella vaikea menestyä.
> 
> Stamina tuntuu myyneen aika hyvin omassa luokassaan, ainakin paljon niitä pyöriä eri ulkomaisissakin medioissa näkee, ottaen huomioon että kyseessä on pienen valmistajan niche tuote. Sitä en toki tiedä miten se on näkynyt Puolen viivan alla.



Ei Polen pidäkään alkaa kilpailla minkään Trekin tai Spessun kanssa 3k pyörien luokassa. 4-5k luokassa on vielä ihan hyvin volyymiä vs. 6-7k luokka mihin Stamina on jo hyvinkin lipsahtamassa. Tuossa 4-5k luokassa IMO Evolink olisi hyvin toimiva tuote kilpailemaan näiden muiden pienempien merkkien kanssa Santa Cruz, Transition, Propain mitä näitä nyt on. Ne on Polen pahimpia kilpailijoita. Ei Trek tai Spessu.

Köyhän ulinaahan tää on, mutta Evolink on minusta erinomainen pyörä ja paras maasturi mitä minulla on ollut. Siksi sen tappaminen vähän harmittaa, kun Staminaan ei lompakko veny. Varmaan asiaan liittyy kaikenlaista taiwanilaisen tuotannon kanssa pelaamisesta lähtien, mutta eikö tuota putkea olisi todellakaan saanut viritetty millään kuntoon.

Kukaan ei liene yllä olevissa viesteissä väittänytkään olevansa pyörämarkkinoiden asiantuntija. Suurin osa viesteistähän on ollut lähinnä ihmetellyä miksi näin eikä mitään että näin olisi pitänyt ehdottomasti tehdä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kauris

Tuosta Pinkbiken testistä jossa Stamina ja Rocky Mountain hajosi oli syntyneessä kohussa harmi kyllä jälleen oma osuutensa Polen itsensä tiedottamisella. Polehan laittoi julkisen pitkän pitkän hyökkäyksen Pinkbikea kohtaan jo ennen testin julkituloa. Ja sitten jälkikäteen pyydeltiin anteeksi. Ja oli sitä vahingossa toisen pyörän takaswingin lähettämisen selittelyä jota kaikki eivät uskoneet ja myös muistaakseni sellaista ettei sellaista flätille tehtyä hyppyä olis saanut tehdä jne. Vastakohtana Rocky mountain joka ilmoitti lauseella parilla, että emme valitettavasti tiedä miksi pyörä hajosi. Sen ei olisi pitänyt ja testeissä on kestänyt.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Muuten, kun tämä on Evolink-säie, niin jos ajattellaan ihan polkuajoa niin onko 158 jo ehdottomasti out?  Eli onko iso ero 158 ja 140 välillä trailikäytössä?

----------


## Villetre

Enemmän on enemmän Evolink ihmiset sanovat. Mutuiluna niin kyllähän Evolinkin lennättäminen kysyy reittä hieman enemmän kuin kevyemmän. Toki alamäkeen ajaessa asiat kääntyvät 158 puolelle.

----------


## paaton

> Samalla tavalla tehdään osia lentokoneteollisuudessa, joten ei se menetelmänä ole huono.  Mutta suunnittelu ja tuotekehitys ja  ennenkaikkea  riittävä testaaminen ovat tällaisen uuden innovaation kohdalla erittäin tärkeitä.  Ja. tällainen ei tietenkään ole ilmaista.



Ei se sama tapa ole. Fillarin runko on suunniteltu ottamaan voimia vastaan yhtenä osana. Noi liimaustasot on tosi pieniä ja niihin kohdistuu vaikkapa hypyissä isoja voimia.

Mutta joo totta. Nuo voimat ja puoliskojen elämiset olisi pitänyt mallintaa tarkasti.

Maallikkona tuntuisi, että noihin saumoihin kannattaisi koneistaa legopalikoiden tapaiset olakkeet. Tiedä sitten, vaikka tuollaisiin olisi jo päädyttykin. Siis jotain hammastusta ja sitten pulttiliitos liiman lisäksi. Noin runko eläisi yhtenäisenä pakettina, eikä yrittäisi repiä liimausta aina irti.

----------


## paaton

> Täälä kyllä kaikenlaista tietäjää pyöräbisneksestä. Tuskin pole ihan lonkalta lähti valitsemalleen linjalle, eiköhän siinä ole markkinatutkimusta/tietämystä taustalla. Ihan hyvin nuo myös ilmeisesti myyneet.
>  Se on kyllä totta ja harmillista, että ongelmiin nähden pole on saanut ehkä hieman liikaakin lokaa niskaan, nykyään internetin aikana ei vaadi montaa tyytymätöntä asiakasta, että saadaan maine remppaan. Se pitäis toki tiedostaa asiakaspalvelussakin, mitä selkeesti on laiminlyöty. Maineen kannalta ois varmaa välillä fiksumpi toimia sen tyytymättömän asiakkaan hyväksi, vaikka vika olisikin siinä asiakkaassa. Koneistetut mallit on premium hintasia ja asiakkaat senkin takia huomattavasti vaativimpia ja varmasti katkerampia jos asiat ei suju. Ja mitä sensurointiin tulee, niin sitä tekevät kyllä kaikki yritykset somekanavillaan. 
> Pole on pieni yritys joka saanut paljon näkyvyyttä niin hyvässä kuin pahassakin ja vaikuttanut monella tapaa pyöräteollisuteen. Ei voi kun ihmetellä, mistä semmoinen viha ja vahingonilo mitä somessa näkee kumpuaa juuri polea kohtaan. Pole hajos pinkbiken testissä ja siitä jaksetaan naljailla joka käänteessä ja kaikkihan polet hajoaa selkeesti tän takia. Rocky mountainin slayer hajos pink biken testissä ja se unohdettiin hetkessä ja se on vaa pirun rad pyörä taas  Ei kyllä pysty ymmärtää, vaikka se nyt on aika normaalia, että jenkkien suunnalla vihataan kaikkea mikä tulee muualta. Mut tätä vihaa on myös ihan suomessakin ja tää liittyy varmaa meidän ihanaa suomalaisuuteen. Otetaan henkilökohtaisesti kaikki, mitä meidän pienestä maasta tulee. Pelätään, että epäonnistutaan ja otetaan sekin henkilökohtaisesti. Menestyessä ollaan maailman ylpeimpiä maastamme ja sen saavutuksista, ja lasketaan ittemme menestyjien joukkoon mukaan, mutta pienikin vastoinkäyminen niin käännetään takkia ja siirrytään mollaajien joukkoon, jotta kukaan ei vaan yhdistäisi meitä itseämme niihin epäonnistujiin.
> 
> Mun mielestä tuo polen julkaisu oli ihan hyvä yritys saada puhdistettua ilmaa kun somehommat räjähti käsiin ja luotto tuntui olevan menetetty. Kukaan ei oikeen tienny miten ajatella firmasta, jengi myi pyöriään pois ym ja varmasti moni potentiaalinen ostaja muutti mielensä luettuaan somesta missä mennään. Silti tuokin tuntuu kääntyneen itseään vastaan typerillä muotoiluilla tekstissä. En myöskään tiedä oliko Leon siirtäminen virallisesti johtoon fiksua, kun hänet juuri yhdistetään monesti just noihin somen sensuureihin ja typeriin lausuntoihin.
> 
> Nyt vaatis Polelta enemmä todellisia tekoja asiakaspalvelussa, kuin vain puheita siitä, eikä somekakan selvittelyjä. Kyllä se maine korjaantuu itestää tyytyväisten asiakkaiden ja ajan myötä. 
> 
> Uutta evolinkkiä ei kyllä olisi pitäny siirtää tulevaisuuteen, se vois hyvinkin olla pelastajana tässä paniikissa.



No mutta maailmalla on toimittu samoin kuin alussa fillarifoorumilla. Toimiko? Oho ei.

----------


## stumpe

> Ei se sama tapa ole. Fillarin runko on suunniteltu ottamaan voimia vastaan yhtenä osana. Noi liimaustasot on tosi pieniä ja niihin kohdistuu vaikkapa hypyissä isoja voimia.
> 
> Mutta joo totta. Nuo voimat ja puoliskojen elämiset olisi pitänyt mallintaa tarkasti.
> 
> Maallikkona tuntuisi, että noihin saumoihin kannattaisi koneistaa legopalikoiden tapaiset olakkeet. Tiedä sitten, vaikka tuollaisiin olisi jo päädyttykin. Siis jotain hammastusta ja sitten pulttiliitos liiman lisäksi. Noin runko eläisi yhtenäisenä pakettina, eikä yrittäisi repiä liimausta aina irti.



Eikös machinessa/staminassa alunperin ollu pultit liimauksen lisäksi justincase. Sitten niistä luovuttiin ”turhina” ja ehkä hieman esteettisistäkin syistä?

Tuosta staminan hajoamisesta pinkbiken testissä pätee ehkä vähän kliseinenkin viisaus; Tärkeintä ei ole ongelma, vaan se miten se korjataan.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Enemmän on enemmän Evolink ihmiset sanovat. Mutuiluna niin kyllähän Evolinkin lennättäminen kysyy reittä hieman enemmän kuin kevyemmän. Toki alamäkeen ajaessa asiat kääntyvät 158 puolelle.



Totta.  Trailiajoon on kyllä kevyempiäkin laitteita.  Joten ei tosiaan siinä mielessä ideaali.  Mutta muuten kiinnostaa tuollainen erikoispyörä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Vaikka mitä luultavimmin joku pian toteaa jotain "tietäjistä pyöräbisneksestä" niin jatkan kuitenkin keskustelua.  

Olen joskus käynyt Ikeassa.  Siellä on joskus ollut esillä erilaisia testilaitteita esimerkiksi tuolien,  keittiön vetolaatikoiden ja joustinpatjojen testaamiseen juurikin kestävyyttä ajatellen.

En ole insinööri, mutta ei tuollaisen testipenkin rakentaminen jossa pyörää rasitetaan eniten sen kestävyyttä koettelevilla rasituksilla, ole mikään mahdoton tehtävä.  Kuskin painohan on merkittävin kuorma, ja se vaikuttaa runkoon satulan ja polkimien, siis keskiön kautta ja ohjaustangon ja stemmin kautta etukolmion etupäähän, riippuen ajoasennosta.  Huomattavimmat rasitukset on pystysuuntaisia.  Tietenkin on sivusuuntaisiakin rasituksia, mutta ne eivät ole suuruudeltaan lähelläkään pystysuuntaisia rasituksia, joita käytännössä tulee kun vaikka hypätään reilu hyppy tasaiselle.  Ja ainakin kuvien perusteella juuri pystysuuntaiset kuormat ovat runkoja särkeneet.

Uskon että asiansa osaava insinööri pystyy laskemaan tällaiset kuormat riittävällä tarkkuudella kun tiedetään kuskin paino ja hypyn korkeus ja sen jälkeen ei pitäisi olla kovin monimutkaista rakentaa testilaitetta jolla merkittävimmät rasitukset voidaan simuloida halutuilla kuormilla.  Lisäksi voidaan selvittää kuinka kestävä on esimerkiksi jonkun kilpailijan testeissä menestynyt runko.  
Näin voisi varmasti saada tärkeää tietoa omaan suunnitteluun.  Lujuuksien laskeminen ja suunnittelu sen perusteella on hyvä keino, mutta lisäksi pitäisi olla aina testaamista ja koekäyttöä.

Uskon että tämän kaltaisia laitteita on monilla pyörävalmistajilla käytössä.

----------


## JohannesP

Tuollaiset testipenkit ovat ihan arkipäivää pyörä- ja komponenttivalmistajilla. Noita on näkynyt jopa pienemmilläkin custom-pyörien valmistajilla mainosvideomuodossa. Eiköhän Polellakin ole testattu pitkäaikaista rasitusta, mutta mutulla voisin veikata, ettei noi aina vastaa täysin maastopyöräilyn aiheuttamia nopeita ja koviakin tällejä. Nämä voivat olla niitä mihin Pole ei ole osannut varautua lujuuslaskelmissa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Niin. Lujuuslaskelmat on varmaan tehty, mutta uuden valmistustekniikan tasalaatuisuus pienessä vasta ylösajetussa tuotannossa voi olla se todennäköisempi syy hajoamisiin. 

Jos laskelmat olisi pielessä niin tilanne olisi varmaan vielä nykyistä pahempi. 

Johtui mistä johtui niin selittelyn ja muiden syyttelyn sijaan takuuasiat kuntoon niin maine paranee.

----------


## Kiituri

> Tuollaiset testipenkit ovat ihan arkipäivää pyörä- ja komponenttivalmistajilla. Noita on näkynyt jopa pienemmilläkin custom-pyörien valmistajilla mainosvideomuodossa. Eiköhän Polellakin ole testattu pitkäaikaista rasitusta, mutta mutulla voisin veikata, ettei noi aina vastaa täysin maastopyöräilyn aiheuttamia nopeita ja koviakin tällejä. Nämä voivat olla niitä mihin Pole ei ole osannut varautua lujuuslaskelmissa.



Totta ja lisäksi käyttöolosuhteet voi tehdä tepposen myös. Kuumuus tai kylmyys vaikuttaa liimaan haurastuttavasti. Myös käyttäjät voi tehdä pyörällä juttuja (vahingossa) mitkä ylittää rasitusarviot.
Tuotannon pienikin epäpuhtaus tai liimausvaiheen ympäristö (lämpö, kosteus) ero vaikuttaa liiman pitoon.

----------


## Sambolo

Polella oli myös staminasta testivideo missä pudoteltiin painoja haarukan päälle tai jotain semmosta. Pulteista tais tulla liikaa painoa noihin runkoihin.

Joku kyseli evolin 158 soveltuvuudesta polkuajeluun. Itellä tuo on kaikenlaisessa ajossa, en koe että polkuajelussa ois menettäny jotain vs mun aiempi trail jäykkäperä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Polella oli myös staminasta testivideo missä pudoteltiin painoja haarukan päälle tai jotain semmosta. Pulteista tais tulla liikaa painoa noihin runkoihin.
> 
> Joku kyseli evolin 158 soveltuvuudesta polkuajeluun. Itellä tuo on kaikenlaisessa ajossa, en koe että polkuajelussa ois menettäny jotain vs mun aiempi trail jäykkäperä.



Tuo etuhaarukka, tai sen tilalla olevan putken päälle painojen pudottaminen on siinä mielessä ihmetyttänyt kun jos ajatellaan hypystä tasaiselle putoamista, niin etuhaarukkahan pyrkii siinä vääntämään eteenpäin.  Taaksepäin se pyrkisi jos alastulossa olisi etujarru pohjassa tai törmättäisiin etupyörä johonkin pattiin.  Tämmöisiä yleensä yritetään välttää.  Joten minusta pitäisi myös eteenpäin sitä etuhaarukkaa rytkäyttää että paremmin kuvaisi todellista ajotilannetta.

Tuollaisen onton putkimaisen kappaleen liitoksen tukeminen pulteilla vaatii aina siihen pultin tai ruuvin kohtaan huomattavasti paksumman kohdan. Vähän samanlainen tilanne kuin on esimerkiksi joissain keskeltä halkeavissa koneistojen kuorissa.  Joten lisääntyneen materiaalin myötä painoa tulee lisää.   Liimaliitos jo itsessään vaatii varmaankin liitoskohtaan lisää materiaalia että liitoksen pinta-ala on riittävä lujan liitoksen aikaansaamiseksi.   Varmasti haasteellinen suunnittelun kannalta. 

Hyvin erilainen tilanne verrattuna vaikkapa hiilikuituiseen rakenteeseen jossa mitään liitoksia ei tarvita.

Evolink 158 yleiskäyttöisyys kiinnosti minua, kiitokset.

----------


## Sambolo

158 ei mielestäni polkiessa turhaan notku, ainakaan ilmaiskarilla. Siinä mielessä mielestäni tehokas polkea ja geo auttaa ylämäissä. Painoahan pyörällä on n.16kg ainakin omalla kokoonpanolla. Hifistelijä sais kevennettyä aika paljon, varsinki pyöriviä massoja. En sitten tiedä miten tuo paino näkyy/tuntuu, voi olla että vähän enempi voimaa vaatii käsittely. Aktiivisen ajopäivän jälkee on kyllä yläkroppa saanu hyvää harjoitusta. Oon tuolla kerran ajanu reilun 30km maantielenkin kesällä  :Leveä hymy:  Nyt kun pyörällä on kauden ajanu tuntuu käsittely helpolta ja ketterältä, keula nousee todella helposti ym.

Koneistetuista sen verran vielä, että nythän eräs saksalainen valmistaja koneistaa samaan tapaa runkoja, mutta liittää hitsaamalla puoliskot. Toinen valmistaja koneistaa myös puolikkaita, mutta ei ole tarkemmin eritellyt miten liitos tapahtuu, lukee vaan ”we use special bonding”. Se että muitakin valmistajia alkanut kiinnostamaan koneistus, kertois kyllä siitä, ettei idea mitenkään pähkähullu ole.

----------


## Kiituri

^Polen koneistettuja vaan ei voi hitsata koska kyseiselle seokselle ei ole hitsaustekniikkaa. Näin olen lukenut.

Paljonko 158ssa mahtaa käyätännössä olla sagi edessä ja takana?
Itellä on 130 malli ja miettinyt välillä pidempää joustoa tai uutta takaiskaria. Molemmissa saisi enemmän aktiivista joustoa  En vaan ole kovin paljon valmis luovuttamaan maavarasta mikä plussakumeilla tekee ajosta täkäläisillä kivipoluilla vaivatonta.  Nykyisen keulan saisi muutettua 160mm joustolle joten se kai kävisi 158 runkoon.

----------


## Teme X-2

Omat kokemukset evolinkin hankinnasta ihan positiiviset. Kun kuunnellut juttuja, että saattaa kestää.
Tilaus vaihvistuksessa ilmoitettiin toimitus ajaksi 1-2 viikkoa. No 2,5 viikonpäästä sain viestiä polelta,
että runko voidaan tuomittaa heti ulkoisilla vaijerinvedoilla ja sisäisten veijerivetojen osat jälkitoimituksella
tai kaikki kerralla joskus tulevaisuudessa, kun ovat osia saaneet. Otin rungon heti. Tästä pari päivää ja rungo oli
postin kuskattavana.

Nyt pyörä on kasassa ja tälläinen siitä tuli:


Muutama lisä kuva: https://photos.app.goo.gl/R1g593VgJBzrtxWWA

Kokonais hinta jäi ihan maltilliseksi noin 2,5k€. Kaikki muu uutta paitsi keula, satula ja jarrulevyt.

Yksi testi lenkki ajettu ja kyllähän se menee ihan kuin itsestään Fuel Ex:än verrattuna.

----------


## JiiPee82

Onkohan noita runko ongelmia kuinka ollut Machinessa kun siinä kuitenkin nuo pultit on lisäksi? 
Itse hommasin muutama viikko sitten Machinen ja kyllähän tuo kivalta laitteelta tuntuu. Mulle tuo on monikäyttöpyöränä, jolla ajan lenkit, setämies enduroinnit ja parkkikäynnit. On mielestäni helppo ajettava ja yllättävän ketterä ihan perus polkuajossakin. Alamäissä todella vakaa ja menee kyllä kuin juna kun vauhtia saa. 

Edelliset pyörät ovat olleet Trekin Fuel Ex 8 ja Canyonin Strive. Näihin verrattuna en kyllä keksi mitään miinusta.

----------


## Sambolo

> ^Polen koneistettuja vaan ei voi hitsata koska kyseiselle seokselle ei ole hitsaustekniikkaa. Näin olen lukenut.
> 
> Paljonko 158ssa mahtaa käyätännössä olla sagi edessä ja takana?
> Itellä on 130 malli ja miettinyt välillä pidempää joustoa tai uutta takaiskaria. Molemmissa saisi enemmän aktiivista joustoa  En vaan ole kovin paljon valmis luovuttamaan maavarasta mikä plussakumeilla tekee ajosta täkäläisillä kivipoluilla vaivatonta.  Nykyisen keulan saisi muutettua 160mm joustolle joten se kai kävisi 158 runkoon.



Itellä sag noin 30% takana ja reilu 20% edessä. Jos menee yli 30% sägi, niin kuin itellä yks lenkki meni ilmojen kylmettyä,kun ei ollu tullu tarkistettua paineita, niin huomaa kyllä kolisevan vähän enempi polkimet. Mulla 170mm keula, mutta 158 sopii myös 160mm. Ite valitsin ton 170mm keulan 180mm sijasta, joka sopii myös.

----------


## kauris

> Onkohan noita runko ongelmia kuinka ollut Machinessa kun siinä kuitenkin nuo pultit on lisäksi? 
> Itse hommasin muutama viikko sitten Machinen ja kyllähän tuo kivalta laitteelta tuntuu. Mulle tuo on monikäyttöpyöränä, jolla ajan lenkit, setämies enduroinnit ja parkkikäynnit. On mielestäni helppo ajettava ja yllättävän ketterä ihan perus polkuajossakin. Alamäissä todella vakaa ja menee kyllä kuin juna kun vauhtia saa. 
> 
> Edelliset pyörät ovat olleet Trekin Fuel Ex 8 ja Canyonin Strive. Näihin verrattuna en kyllä keksi mitään miinusta.



Esim Kuiturunkoiseen Striveen verrattuna minä keksin noin 3450 kappaletta miinuksia perus Sram gx-kokoonpanolla  :Vink:

----------


## JiiPee82

> Esim Kuiturunkoiseen Striveen verrattuna minä keksin noin 3450 kappaletta miinuksia perus Sram gx-kokoonpanolla



Kerro toki kokemukset miinuksista?

Sramin GX kokoonpano mulla on ollut kaikissa edellisissäkin ja niiden puolesta ei valittamista. Strive oli siis CF7 ja tosiaan kuiturungolla. Strivessä oli Guide R jarrut, jotka tuntuivat kyllä leluilta verrattuna nykyisiin Codeihin. Saattaa olla että tulee silti päivitettyä XT:n jarruihin jossain välissä.

Jos omalta tuntumalta noita vertailen, niin Pole on polkutehokkuudeltaan samaa luokkaa (ei tosin ehkä niiaile putkelta runtatessa yhtä paljon), painot ovat samaa luokkaa, ylä ja alamäessä Pole on mun makuun reilusti edellä. Polen geo tekee ajamisesta (varsinkin omilla rajallisilla taidoilla) paljon helpompaa kun painopiste on koko ajan kohdillaan ja pitoa riittää. Strivessä monasti paino karkasi helposti takarenkaan päälle kun ohjaamo oli ahtaampi. Molemmissa siis koko M ja pituutta on 174cm.

----------


## hece

> Kerro toki kokemukset miinuksista?



Kyse taitaa olla siitä että tiliotteessa lukee 3450e enemmän miinusta...

----------


## Kiituri

Kuinkahan paha homma on siirtää komponentit jos hommaisi pidempi joustoisen rungon?
Tolpan vaijerin pujottelu rungon sisään arveluttaa. Kaikki muu varmaan menisi heittämällä. Head tubekin vaikuttaisi olevan kaikissa 131, 140 ja 158 sama 135mm joten keulakin menisi pituuden muutoksella ja samalla siihen saisi säätöjä lisää.

Olisko mielipidettä miten Evolinkissä toimii  saatavissa olevat CANE CREEK DBCOIL IL   ja    EXT STORIA LOK V3 COIL toisiin ja perusiskariin verrattuna?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Aika simppeli homma on saada Evonilkkiin tolpan vaijeri vedettyä. Koko kuorihan sinne rungon sisään työnnetään.

----------


## Sambolo

> Kyse taitaa olla siitä että tiliotteessa lukee 3450e enemmän miinusta...



Epäilen kyllä. Oma evolink perus gx kokoonpanolla, eli täydellinen gx voimansiirto, code r jarrut, lyrik keula, deemax elite kiekot, bikeyoke dropperi, monarch plus iskari(olis saanu cc coilin samaa rahaan) oli noin 3500e.

----------


## kauris

Verrattiin Machinea ja Strivea. Ja osin vitsihän tuo kirjoitukseni oli ja Hece tajusi mitä tarkoitin. Eli Strive cf 7.0 gx osilla (osin toki heikommat mutta cf8:ssa joka vajaa 3000 halvempi jo paremmat) on 3450 euroa halvempi kuin Machinen gx kokoonpano (Malli TB). Sitä tarkoitin keksimilläni 3450 miinuksella. Muutoin uskon että plussia löytyy Machinesta rutkasti kuten Jiipee on itse huomannut. Itselleni jolla rahakin rajoittaa pyörävalintaa on tällaiset hintaerot ylitsepääsemättömiä. 1000-1500 ero muutoin samoilla osilla eli 3000 sijaan reilu 4 k€ vois olla harkinnan rajoissa. Mutta pahoittelut offtopicista. Tämä on Evolink-ketju virallisesti.

https://polebicycles.com/polestore/p...ne/#components

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...rahmenfarbe=BK

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/mountai...ts-section-tab

----------


## JiiPee82

No joo toki rahalla mitattunahan ero on ovh hinnoissa kova. Mutta auto ja harrastevälineissä itseäni ohjaa enemmän tunne kuin raha. 😄 En silti kyllä itsekään noin isoa väliä maksaisi noiden erosta.

Mutta joo, offtopiciksi lipsahti jo. Toki geon puolesta vertailu sopinee myös Evolinkkiketjuun. Itselläkin oli alunperin Evolinkki kiikarissa, mutta Machine sattui tulemaan sopivasti tarjolle.

----------


## Benny

> ^Polen koneistettuja vaan ei voi hitsata koska kyseiselle seokselle ei ole hitsaustekniikkaa. Näin olen lukenut.
> 
> Paljonko 158ssa mahtaa käyätännössä olla sagi edessä ja takana?
> Itellä on 130 malli ja miettinyt välillä pidempää joustoa tai uutta takaiskaria. Molemmissa saisi enemmän aktiivista joustoa  En vaan ole kovin paljon valmis luovuttamaan maavarasta mikä plussakumeilla tekee ajosta täkäläisillä kivipoluilla vaivatonta.  Nykyisen keulan saisi muutettua 160mm joustolle joten se kai kävisi 158 runkoon.



27.5+, kun muuttaa 29", niin 131:seen tulee ~40mm maavaraa lisää. Tuossa on sitten enemmän pelivaraa pitää takapään sägiä isompana ilman, että polkimet kolisee. Pulskat kumithan tuossa tietenkin menettää, mutta leveähköt 29" paikkaa varmasti vähän ilman merkittävää painonlisäystä.

----------


## Sambolo

On tässä ketjussa aika paljon muutakin offia  :Leveä hymy:  Silti ite tosin sivuutin jotenkin tuon machinen ja ajattelin vaan otsikon pyörää  :Leveä hymy:  Machine muutenkin mallina vähän iteltä unohtunut staminoiden tultua.

----------


## Kiituri

> 27.5+, kun muuttaa 29", niin 131:seen tulee ~40mm maavaraa lisää. Tuossa on sitten enemmän pelivaraa pitää takapään sägiä isompana ilman, että polkimet kolisee. Pulskat kumithan tuossa tietenkin menettää, mutta leveähköt 29" paikkaa varmasti vähän ilman merkittävää painonlisäystä.



Niin siis alla on 131 29 plussa kumeilla (edessä 3" ja takana 2.8") mikä on just sopiva maavaraltaan. jos sama 30% sagi olisi kuin mitä itellä 131ssä niin sentin verran putoaisi maavara 158ssa. Se on aika paljon kivipoluilla.

----------


## Benny

> Niin siis alla on 131 29 plussa kumeilla (edessä 3" ja takana 2.8") mikä on just sopiva maavaraltaan. jos sama 30% sagi olisi kuin mitä itellä 131ssä niin sentin verran putoaisi maavara 158ssa. Se on aika paljon kivipoluilla.



Okei, enpä ajatellut 29 plusssaa 🙂. Itellä on tuo 131 alla ja 27.5 plussana ja päivittyy heti 29" kun lompakko antaa periksi. 😁

----------


## Jone51

> Tuo etuhaarukka, tai sen tilalla olevan putken päälle painojen pudottaminen on siinä mielessä ihmetyttänyt kun jos ajatellaan hypystä tasaiselle putoamista, niin etuhaarukkahan pyrkii siinä vääntämään eteenpäin.  *Taaksepäin se pyrkisi jos alastulossa olisi etujarru pohjassa tai törmättäisiin etupyörä johonkin pattiin.  Tämmöisiä yleensä yritetään välttää.*  Joten minusta pitäisi myös eteenpäin sitä etuhaarukkaa rytkäyttää että paremmin kuvaisi todellista ajotilannetta.



Ihan vain sivuhuomiona että tuollaisessakin pattiin ajon tilanteessa suurin runkoa kuormittava voima, eli kuski, pyrkii yleensä jatkamaan matkaa mallia otb (ja irroittaa viimeistään silloin jarrusta jolloin myös etuakseli pääsee niveltymään), eli kuormitus ei koskaan ole kokoonpainuvana yhtä suuri kuin ulospäin suuntautuessa kun kuskin koko paino kuormittaa.

----------


## Fat Boy

> Ihan vain sivuhuomiona että tuollaisessakin pattiin ajon tilanteessa suurin runkoa kuormittava voima, eli kuski, pyrkii yleensä jatkamaan matkaa mallia otb (ja irroittaa viimeistään silloin jarrusta jolloin myös etuakseli pääsee niveltymään), eli kuormitus ei koskaan ole kokoonpainuvana yhtä suuri kuin ulospäin suuntautuessa kun kuskin koko paino kuormittaa.



Juurikin noin. Ja pahimmillaan hyppy jää vajaaksi, etupyörä yltää alastuloon, takarengas ei. Tosin tuossa kohden alkaa mikä runko tahansa menemään säpäleiksi.

----------


## Tikkaaja

> No mutta maailmalla on toimittu samoin kuin alussa fillarifoorumilla. Toimiko? Oho ei.



Tämä on se koko homman nimi Polen kanssa. Ne ei vain pääse irti tavoistaan.

Yksi asioista mitä olen miettinyt näiden CNC-koneistettujen runkojen kohdalla on jumalaton toimitusaika. Miksi ihmeessä nämä tehdään vasta tilauksesta, eikä runkoja tehdä varastoon 2-3 kk arvioidun menekin mukaan? Todennäköisesti tällöin saisivat jopa parannettua onnistumisprosenttia rungoissa, kun näitä tehtäisiin sarjassa eikä vähän sen mukaan mikä on jonon järjestys. Tämä mahdollistaisi myös takuukeikkojen nopean hoidon, kun niitä runkoja olisi varastossa. 10 viikon odotusaika takuurungolle on ihan käsittämätöntä ja se tuskin on ollut toimitusjohtajan päätöksien takana. Todennäköisin syy varaston olemattomaan kokoon on liian suuri määrä eri malleja ja erilaisia varustelutasoja, joka korostuu jos yrityksen taloustilanne ei ole tyydyttävää parempi.






> Polella oli myös staminasta testivideo missä pudoteltiin painoja haarukan päälle tai jotain semmosta. Pulteista tais tulla liikaa painoa noihin runkoihin.
> 
> Joku kyseli evolin 158 soveltuvuudesta polkuajeluun. Itellä tuo on kaikenlaisessa ajossa, en koe että polkuajelussa ois menettäny jotain vs mun aiempi trail jäykkäperä.



Kannattaa verrata sitä Polen videota siihen Pinkbiken videoon, jossa he testaavat normaalin alumiini- ja kuiturungon vastaavalla tavalla. Siinä tulee aika hyvin esille runkojen erot.

Machinen ja Staminan runkojen piti olla kilpailija kuiturungoille painon puolesta, minkä vuoksi noista ruuveista varmasti luovuttiin ja osittain se on myös syy runkojen hajoamisiin.

----------


## Kiituri

Jos nyt vielä offtipiceillaan niin liimarungon keulaputken kohta jos on isoin ongelma niin mitäpä jos siinä olisi ulkopuolinen panta ylä- ja alasassa vaikka titaanista tehtynä ja kuumana paikalleen laitettuna eli olisi kiinnitykseltään ns. puristusliitoksella jolloin ei klappia ja olisi riittävä esijännitys.   Tämä estäisi rungon halkeamisen keulakuormituksessa. Tuskin se halkeaminen alkaa siitä ala- tai yläputkesta.
Tuosta toki tulee lisää kulua mutta ei ne ruuvitkaan ilmaisia ole paikalleen pistää ja ne vaatii materiaalia rungon puoliskoissa. Panta ei vaadi juuri ylimääräistä eikä titaani paina paljoa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Titaanipanta paritettuna paljaaseen alumiiniin ei kuulosta pitkässä juoksussa kovin hyvältä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Jos nyt vielä offtipiceillaan niin liimarungon keulaputken kohta jos on isoin ongelma niin mitäpä jos siinä olisi ulkopuolinen panta ylä- ja alasassa vaikka titaanista tehtynä ja kuumana paikalleen laitettuna eli olisi kiinnitykseltään ns. puristusliitoksella jolloin ei klappia ja olisi riittävä esijännitys.   Tämä estäisi rungon halkeamisen keulakuormituksessa. Tuskin se halkeaminen alkaa siitä ala- tai yläputkesta.
> Tuosta toki tulee lisää kulua mutta ei ne ruuvitkaan ilmaisia ole paikalleen pistää ja ne vaatii materiaalia rungon puoliskoissa. Panta ei vaadi juuri ylimääräistä eikä titaani paina paljoa.



Tuota pantaratkaisua sattumoisin itsekin osuin miettimään kun yhdessä kuvassa oli emäputki liitoksestaan haljennut. Mutta vain emäputken alapäähän itse sitä mietin..  Lämpösovitekin tietty varmaan on mahdollinen, mutta tuommoisissa paikassa liimauskin luultavasti toimisi hyvin kun tehtävänä on vain holkin lukitseminen paikoilleen.  
Titaani varmaan on hyvin lujaa, mutta harvoin nuo hitsattavasta alumiinistakaan tehdyt emäputket ratkeilee, vaikka hitsauskelpoiset seokset eivät lujuudeltaan ole parhaita.  Luulisin että vaikka tällainen ratkaisu olisikin toimiva, on se ulkonäöltään ehkä hiukan huono. Emäputken alapää olisi vähän niinkuin kellohame, eli halkaisija kasvaisi, ihan hatusta vetäen 8-10mm.  
Pulttiliitokseen verrattuna lujuus olisi luullakseni parempi. Hinta ei ainakaan kalliimpi. Painoa voisi tulla hiukkasen lisää. Mutta estetiikka vähän ehkä kärsisi kun on erillinen holkki näkyvillä.
Jos olisin Mr Pole niin keskustelisin insinöörin kanssa tästä vaihtoehdosta.

Muuten, kiitokset kaikille kommenteista Evolinkkiin liittyen. 158 BP Air tuli tilattua.  Enhän minä sitä läheskään täysin pysty ajoissani hyödyntämään, mutta varmaan hauska ajaa ja selviää tällaisen hyvin uutta edustavan geon vaikutus. Ja tämä kyllä kiinnostaa.

----------


## Sambolo

En usko että se emäputken liitos on mitenkään kriitisempi, enempi noita liitoksia kai rakoillu noissa pitkissä putkissa. Ja eikö emäputkessa edellee ole pultti jossai badgen alla(en kyllä mene vannomaan)?

”Enhän minä sitä läheskään täysin pysty ajoissani hyödyntämään”.
Et ehkä vielä, mut todennäköisesti pyörä vie sut uusiin paikkoihin  :Cool:

----------


## paaton

Mun mielestä lentokoneisiin vertaavat miettii tätä ihan väärältä kannalta. Ne lentsikan liimatut osat on alunperin suunniteltu liimattavaksi ja toimimaan yhteen liitettyinä osina.

 Fillarin runko taas on alunperin yhtenäinen. Se joustaa ja ottaa voimat vastaan yhtenäisinä putkina ja rungon kolmiona. Vääntyy pituusakselin ympäri, kun tullaan hypystä maahan hieman vinossa. Nyt kun se liimataan yhteen, niin puoliskot elävät omaa elämäänsä.

 Tuollaisen liimatun rungon pitäisi olla täysin joustamaton, mutta sellaista on varmaan aika mahdoton tehdä järkevän painoisena. Ehkä auttaisi, jos puoliskoihin jyrsittäisiin pieni hammastus, tai sitten ne lego palikan tapaiset nystyrät. En tiedä. Mutta omasta mielestäni pelkkä tasopinta ja liimaus ei tule tuollaisessa olemaan kestävä ratkaisu.

----------


## JohannesP

Hammastuksesta seuraava askel olisi sellainen hammastus mikä kiilaa itsensä, kun rungon puolikattaan laittaa yhteen. Eli emäputken suunnalla olisi pienet hampaat jotka nappaa kiinni, kun pyörän puristaa kasaan saranan tavoin peräpään viimeisenä. Perään voi laittaa lisäksi pari pulttia varmistamaan ettei aukea. 

Tällöin emäputki ei olisi pelkän liimauksen varassa vaan rungon sisällä pieniä hammastuksia mitkä pitää rungonpuolikkaat yhdessä. Vaikea kuvailla mutta ihan sama idea mitä esim. eri kaukosäätimien patteriluukuissa käytetään et toinen pää luukusta pitää laittaa ensiksi paikoilleen. Tosin ei tuo varmaan halvin ratkaisu olisi koneistaa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Täällä on varmaan unohdettu, että noilla liimatuilla pyörillä ajetaan kyllä ihan kovaakin ja ews sarjaa. Ei niitä ongelmia ole kaikissa pyörissä, polen mukaan kymmenessä, mene ja tiedä mikä totuus. Vai kestääkö takuukeisseissä niin kauan kun kaikki rungot menee endurokisaajille ;D ps oishan noille koneistetuille oma lankakin.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Täällä on varmaan unohdettu, että noilla liimatuilla pyörillä ajetaan kyllä ihan kovaakin ja ews sarjaa. Ei niitä ongelmia ole kaikissa pyörissä, polen mukaan kymmenessä, mene ja tiedä mikä totuus. Vai kestääkö takuukeisseissä niin kauan kun kaikki rungot menee endurokisaajille ;D ps oishan noille koneistetuille oma lankakin.



Kyllä.  

Ehkä tosiaan keskitymme välillä  Evolinkkiin.   Ilmeisesti oli/on jonkinlainen tarjous Polella kun 158 BP Air:in hinnaksi tuli 3555€ , eli hiukan vajaa 400 alle listahinnan.  
Laskin että ei jää kovin paljoa hyötyä hankkia runkosettiä ja kasailla itse, varsinkin kun ei hirveästi ole itsellä sopivia palikoita. Osatkin näyttivät ihan kelvollisilta vaikka kyseessä onkin karvalakkimalli.  
Sain vielä sovittua että jätetään keulan ruotoputki vähän normaalia pidemmäksi.

Polen toimitusajat vaikuttavat foorumilaisten kommenttien mukaan jonkin verran "joustavilta" joten siinä mielessä  ei kovin pian  tuota haittaa mahdolliset myöhästymiset kun alkamassa on ainakin itsellä pääosin "läskipyöräkausi".

Sen verran tekee mieli hypätä normiharrastajan kommentoinnista sivuun, että kyllä vähän olen ihmetellyt kun ainakin 158 jää pois mallistosta.  Mutta kuten edellä joku totesi, niin luultavasti asiaa on mietitty ja päätökselle on perusteet.  Toivottavasti kuitenkin Pole jatkaa toimintaansa niin on mahdollisesti tarvittavat varaosat paremmin saatavilla.

----------


## erkkk

> Minua häiritsi hieman tämä ilmaus. Siis, että hajoamiset eivät olisi pääongelma vaan se, että ne ovat tulleet julkisuuteen. Ja tämä sitä taustaa vasten, että ihmiset kertovat heidän hajoamisiin liittyviä viestejä tehokkaasti poistetun virallisella faceryhmässä 
> During the last 12 months, we have witnessed around ten cases of Stamina frames that have failed and gone public.



Tuossa voisi olla kaksi lausetta. Montako niitä on hajonnut ja monestako hajoamisesta on avauduttu julkisesti. Luonnollisesti se toinen tieto on jätetty kertomatta.
Tämä on vähän ongelmallinen tilanne, koska kertoimet runkojen takuut myöntävään firman konkurssiin kasvoi huomattavasti. Takuiden mahdollinen menetys vaikuttaa sekä nykyiseen myyntiin, että käytössä oleviin pyörämalleihin. Osa onkin laittanut Polensa kiertoon.

----------


## Teme X-2

Hirmunen vouhkaaminen noista liimalla kasatuista. Mutta kukaan ei vuohkaa evolinkeistä. Eikö niitä ole tarvinnut takuuseen korjata ollenkaan vai mikä lie tilanne?
Kyllä kait noitakin luulisi menneen. Taigan runkoja ainakin on takuuseen vaihdettu.

Ja asiaan. Hyvältä on tuntunut evolinkki muutaman lenkin perusteelta. Tangon asentoa vielä haittaa. Ostin alkuun 35mm stemmin, mutta pitää kokeilla aavistuksen pitempää.
Tuli myytyä Foxin keula alta vanhan pyörän mukaan, niin tulee väkisillä ajo taukoa. RCZ:ltä tilasin Pike Ultimaten, jospa se ennen ensi kevättä on alla.

----------


## paaton

Eikös tuo evolinkki ole ihan perinteinen taiwanin alumiinirunko. Ei kai noi hajoa sen enempää, mitä muutkaan. Taigassahan taisi olla jossain vaiheessa ongelmana satulaputken sovitus. Hitsaus kai kutisti liikaa satulaputken reikää ja tuohon oltiin laitettu korjaukseksi enemmän välystä.

----------


## Villetre

Toisaalta jos pistää 5-6k pyörään kiinni niin sen olisi suotavaa edes harrastajalla pysyä kasassa. Ja sitten jos hajoaa niin uutta runkoa pitää pistää heti meneen, Polella tuo vasteaika kun voisi olla nopeakin. Siksi että tekevät niitä oman katon alla eikä kaukomailla. Ehkä tuo kysyntä ylitti tarjonnan. Ehkäpä olisi kannattanut tehdä vain tietty rajattu määrä koneistettuja pyöriä per vuosi,joka näkyisi hyvin tilauksissa kun halukkaat tilaisivat pyörän nopeasti arpomatta. Toki Jyväskylässä kalliit koneet jauhaa joten kuluja on peiteltävä jo "massatuotannolla" tai ainakin yrittämisellä. Eniten olen ehkä pettynyt siihen että ns uusia pyöriä ei ole vyörytetty esiin,joka vuodelle pitäisi uutta saada. Itse ainakin petyin hieman ja myin oman pois, vaikka tuotteessa sinänsä ei mitään vikaa ollutkaan. Paras pyörä ollut tähän astisista.

----------


## Jami2003

Möit parhaan pyöräsi pois koska petyit ettei uutta mallia tullut. Tässä on jotain epäloogista  :Hymy:

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> Möit parhaan pyöräsi pois koska petyit ettei uutta mallia tullut. Tässä on jotain epäloogista



Pitäähän se New Bike Day järjestää itselle tasaisin väliajoin eikä viitsi ostaa toista samanlaista 😁

----------


## zort

Kolme vuotta taitaa keskimäärin olla monella valmistajalla rungon päivitysväli hiilarirungoissa koska muotteja ei kannata uusia joka vuosi. Eikä alurunkojakaan yleensä joka vuosi päivitetä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sambolo

Mun mielestä taas jatkuvassa uuden vyöryttämisessä ei ole järkeä jos ei jotain oleellista muuteta, ja en itse ainakaan halua ostaa jatkuvasti uusia pyöriä  :Leveä hymy:  Toivottavasti nykysellä ajan mahdollisimman kauan. Ja koneistetuthan päivittyy jatkuvasti lennosta. Eipä valmistajat kuten Canyon ja YT päivittele pyöriään myöskään jatkuvasti. On muuten yytee kans kamppaillun asiakaspalvelun kanssa ja ihmiset odotellu korvattavia runkoja 7kk, kuten myös tilattavia pyöriä.

Ja kyllä, on noita evolinkkejä on hajoillut takakolmiosta, joillain useampiakin. Se osa mihin iskari kiinnittyy ei tykkää pohjaamisista, ja joissan takakolmion kohdistus ollut huono. 140 evolinkissä kuulema muutettiin progressiivisuuttakin tämän takia kaikessa hiljaisuudessa. Myös katkenneen chainstayn olen nähnyt. Kukaan ei ole turvassa ;D Mutjoo, tuskinka isompia ongelmia. 

On myös tutkittu fakta(pole tehny kyselytutkimusta), että poleja ajaa keskiverto kuskeja isompia kuskeja(varmaan kun polen geo suosii myös isompia kuskeja?). Myös painoindexi on polekuskeilla kohtalaisen suuri  :Leveä hymy:  Joten pyörät on myös ehkä keskivertoa suuremmalla rasituksella.

----------


## erkkk

Uuden vyöryttämisestä.... Jyrsityllä rungolla pitäisi kyetä custom geometriaan. Prosessi ei vaan taida olla ihan siinä pisteessä et voi vaan syöttää halutut mitat ja kulmat koneelle ja antaa jyrsimen hoitaa loput.

----------


## Fat Boy

Tuskin mikään linkkuperä tykkää pohjaamisista, kun noissa ei ole mitään, mikä ohjaisi voimat pohjaamisissa pois linkuista. Sama toki koskee ihan yksinkertaista singlepivottia, mutta siinä asia on kuitenkin yksinkertaisempi. 

Pole voisi myydä extrahintaan koneistetun runkonsa hitsattuna.. tai oikein diy-henkisille runko tulisi kahdessa osassa, johon voi alkaa treenaamaan tig-saumaa..

----------


## rndm

Ei onnistu tuon alumiinin hitsaus. Tai onnistuu, mutta sauma ei kestä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Hirmunen vouhkaaminen noista liimalla kasatuista. Mutta kukaan ei vuohkaa evolinkeistä. Eikö niitä ole tarvinnut takuuseen korjata ollenkaan vai mikä lie tilanne?
> Kyllä kait noitakin luulisi menneen. Taigan runkoja ainakin on takuuseen vaihdettu.



Tietääkseni jokunen takaswingi on Evolinkeistä ratkennut.

----------


## JohannesP

> Möit parhaan pyöräsi pois koska petyit ettei uutta mallia tullut. Tässä on jotain epäloogista



Tuskin noita 5k € koneistettujarunkoja ostetaan Suomessa niin paljon, että niiden kerääntyminen Fillaritorille ( tällä hetkellä 4 kpl ensimmäisellä sivulla) on ihan normaalia kiertoa. En epäile Villetre perustetta myynnille, mutta käytettyjen tarjonta alkaa vaikuttamaan enemmänkin syyltä jättää uppoava laiva vielä, kun saa kohtalaisesti omansa takaisin. Tai sit odotukset olleet suuremmat mitä runko todellisuudessa tarjoaa isoon rahaan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...ina-kokemukset

Koneistetuista rungoista jauhamista voisi jatkaa vaikka tuolla.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

En pyri ollenkaan vähättelemään rikkoutumisia, tosin en osaa asian vakavuutta ollenkaan edes arvioida kun ei ole tiedossa kuinka paljon mitäkin mallia on myyty ja kuinka paljon mitäkin mallia on hajonnut, on tilanteen vakavuutta vaikeaa hahmottaa. Ja kuten edellä joku sanoi,  kaikilla merkeillä sattuu rikkoutumisia,  ja kaikkein tärkeintä onkin miten ne korjataan.  Eli takuukeissit pitäisi pystyä hoitamaan juohevasti. Siis asiallisesti suhtautuen ja aika nopeasti. Silloin luotto merkkiin säilyy.  Tämä olisi Polella hyvä huomioida.

Tottakai tuotteen on oltava riittävän kestävä, tämänhän vaatii jo turvallisuuskin.

Aiempana ollut toteamus, että Polekuskit olisivat usein isokokoisia, on mielenkiintoinen.  Tottakai esimerkiksi 70 kilon ja  90 kilon kuskit rasittavat niin runkoa kuin muitakin osia eri tavalla.  Jos näin on, pitäisi tämä tietysti huomioida suunnittelussa, tai laittaa pyöriin kuskille painoraja.  Mutta onkohan tästä kuskien kokoasiasta mitään mutua parempaa tietoa?

----------


## Sambolo

Tosta kokoasiasta, siis Pole ryhmässä oli kysely sen tiimoilta ja muistelisin että Leo viitannu niihin tuloksiin useamminkin, tää nyt vaa löyty äkkiseltään ”We have almost two hundred answers and I would like to get more. The results are very interesting. For example, the average BMI among the answeres is 26”. 

Pyörissä on kyllä painorajat ja muutenkin ehdot rajaavat nykyään pyörän käyttöä. Esim evolink 158 ehdoissa nykyään, että ei sovellu isoihin hyppyihin ja droppeihin vaikka sitä aiemmin on mainostettu rajuun ajoon sopivana..

----------


## J.Kottenberg

No kyllähän nuo tekijät, siis painavammat kuskit ja poikkeuksellisen raju käyttö, ainakin osittain selittävät rikkoutumisia.   Ja jos ei ole mitään rajoituksia niin silloin ainakin jotkut tekee pyörällä ihan mitä vaan.  Itse olen joskus nähnyt sellaisia hyppyjä tasaiselle että ihmettelin jo kuskinkin kestämistä.

Esille tulleen perusteella näyttäisi olevan täysin mahdollista että Polen pyörät ovat kestävyydeltään aivan vertailukelpoisia muiden kanssa.

Takuukeissit vaan pitäisi pystyä hoitamaan hyvin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

^^eihän tuo bmi-tutkimus kerro, että Polekuskit ovat poikkeuksellisen isokokoisia verrokkimerkkeihin nähden. Esim. YT-Industries tai Propain, jotka on näihin rajumpaan menoon soveltuviin laitteisin päin kallellaan molemmat.

----------


## Kiituri

> En pyri ollenkaan vähättelemään rikkoutumisia, tosin en osaa asian vakavuutta ollenkaan edes arvioida kun ei ole tiedossa kuinka paljon mitäkin mallia on myyty ja kuinka paljon mitäkin mallia on hajonnut, on tilanteen vakavuutta vaikeaa hahmottaa. Ja kuten edellä joku sanoi,  kaikilla merkeillä sattuu rikkoutumisia..."



Jees ja on myös ihmisiä joilla hajoa kaikki vehkeet oli tehty miten tahansa. Toisilla taas kestää lelut vuosikausia ilman mitään vaurioita.

Olen monasti ihmtellyt kun fillari-trialistit tulee 3m korkeudelta alas tasaiselle nolla vauhdilla. Jos osaamaton tavis (kuten minä) kokeilisi samaa oli pyörä pannukakku ja kuski teholla. 
Olen aika varma että ylipäänsä osa kalustovaurioista syntyy osaamattomuutta, eli vahinkoja sattuu.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Jees ja on myös ihmisiä joilla hajoa kaikki vehkeet oli tehty miten tahansa. Toisilla taas kestää lelut vuosikausia ilman mitään vaurioita.
> 
> Olen monasti ihmtellyt kun fillari-trialistit tulee 3m korkeudelta alas tasaiselle nolla vauhdilla. Jos osaamaton tavis (kuten minä) kokeilisi samaa oli pyörä pannukakku ja kuski teholla. 
> Olen aika varma että ylipäänsä osa kalustovaurioista syntyy osaamattomuutta, eli vahinkoja sattuu.



Hyvinkin pitkälle samaa mieltä.

Itsekin olen joskus hiukan ihmetellyt kun joillain tosiaan ei tunnu mikään kestävän.

Minäkin olen joskus nähnyt sellaista touhua (ei oikein voi minusta kutsua pyöräilyksi) että rysäytetään korkealta droppi tasaiselle ja samoin on käynyt mielessä että minkäköhänlainen sairaalakeikka olisi itsellä edessä jos tekisi saman.  Kun ei tarkemmin tiedä niin jos pyörien rikkoutumisia sattuu tämmöisissä tilanteissa, niin syytä hajoamiseen on kyllä aiheellista etsiä vähän muualta kuin pyörästä.

Monilla muilla aloilla on hyvin tavallista että silkasta väärin käytöstä johtuvia välineiden rikkoutumisia yritetään saada takuuseen, joten hyvin luultavasti samaa tehdään myös maastopyöräilyssä.  En usko maastopyöräilijöiden olevan ainakaan merkittävästi rehellisempiä kuin muutkaan ihmiset.

----------


## jame1967

Meikäläinen kun oli kakara , isä sanoi että mulla ja mun veljellä ei kestä kun rautakanki .

----------


## Lare

E-Pole
https://m.pinkbike.com/news/spotted-...d-to-flat.html

----------


## liero

Oma talviprojekti tuli ajokuntoon, vielä vähän pikkunäpräyksiä jäljellä, keväällä sitten enämpi ajoon.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Jaa 131-mallejakin vielä jostain löytyy vai ostitko käytettynä.

----------


## liero

Käytettynä ostin rungon tuossa syksyllä

----------


## janik

> Meikäläinen kun oli kakara , isä sanoi että mulla ja mun veljellä ei kestä kun rautakanki .



Tai metrinen ratakiskon pätkä. Lyhyempi menee hukkaan ja pidempi väännetään mutkalle

----------


## Jokkepappa

1.4

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hece

Kovin on 140 näköä pl. istuinputken maalaus. Ja olisiko Super Deluxe iskarina. Toivottavasti takakolmio kuitenkin vahvistuu vielä. Protossa voi toki olla uusi yksittäiskappale linkustosta ja nykyinen 140 runko.

----------


## Sambolo

^Samahan se on, pois lukien metrinen iskari ja siihen sopivat rojut. Kokonaan uusi oli se evolink 2.0.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Onko tää 1.4 nyt tulevaa tuotantoo vai jotain muuta? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Siis se on päivitys evolink 140 1.3:seen. Evolink 140 pysyy siis mallistossa päivitettynä. 158 poistuu kokonaan ja tilalle tulee evolink 2.0. Tai näin ainakin itse ymmärsin Leon puheista.

----------


## Tikkaaja

Siis onko tämä Evolink 140 1.4 vain osapäivitys ja sitten Evolinkistä tulee vielä erillinen 2.0 versio?

----------


## Sambolo

^ Päivitys koskee kinematiikkaa ja metristä iskaria. Geometriaa on kuulema myös muokattu ”jyrkempi satulakulma ja sähköpyörä projektista opittu geometria muutos” mitä ei kerrottu, jäi myös vähän epäselväksi koskiko tuo geometriamuutos vain evolink 2.0 vai myös 1.4. Vanhaa 1.3 140 evolinkkiin mahdollista tehdä suurimmat 1.4 evolinkkiä koskevat päivitykset.

Äh jospa vaan lainaan suoraan Leon tekstit niin jokainen voi tulkita itse.

”Yes. We are selling the remaining stock with discount. There are roughly 20 units left.

However! The biggest new update can be made to the current EVOLINK1.3  owners with very little modifications. The new batch is only EVOLINK 140 and 158 will not be seen anymore. The update is for a metric shock and geometry update. We are launching more information as soon as we can. We have all the material for the frames in Taiwan and we are waiting for the welding slot from the manufacturer. After we have a fixed date we start a presale of these frames.


We have made changes to the frame engineering so that the frames are more durable. Also, we put more effort to the quality control. For example we have only external routing for cables. Internal routing sucks for so many reasons.
EVOLINK 158 will be discontinued and it will be replaced with EVOLINK 2.0 We don't have a clear production date yet because world is a mess.

There are some geometry updates but the frame will not be lower. It will have steeper seat tube angle and updated kinematics. Also, there will be a new insight implemented with the geometry that we have found out while developing the forthcoming e-bike.

There will be an adapter for the current EVOLINK 140 to update it to 1.4 Also you need the metric shock.”

----------


## hece

Leo Facebookissa:
_The 140 and 158 rear ends are the same. That part is being updated. We have gathered all the warranty cases and we have made many changes. The overall looks is the same but many small tweaks overall.

_Kuulostaa hyvältä, etköhän Sambolo sinäkin saa uusitun takakolmion. Kysymys vain kuuluu että milloin.

----------


## Sambolo

Kuulostaa kyllä hyvältä^ Itse en ole vielä vastausta saanut, varmaan tyypilliseen tapaan vastaavat kun on ratkaisu käsillä tms. Noh ei tässä vielä mikään kiirus ja kyllä tuolla ajaakin uskaltaa, mutta onneks vielä laskettelukausi parhaimmillaan.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Kuulostaa kyllä hyvältä^ Itse en ole vielä vastausta saanut, varmaan tyypilliseen tapaan vastaavat kun on ratkaisu käsillä tms. Noh ei tässä vielä mikään kiirus ja kyllä tuolla ajaakin uskaltaa, mutta onneks vielä laskettelukausi parhaimmillaan.



Nyt sitä uutta kolmioo! 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Siinä vielä oma rotkale. Nyt on takajarrukin paikallaan ja valmiina poluille kunhan hieman sulavat.

----------


## Sambolo

Kesäkuussa tulee kuulema uusi erä runkoja ja siitä erästä ois mulle varattu uus. Ei kyllä hajua mitä sieltä ois tulossa kun ei 158 enää valmisteta.

----------


## Pitts

> Kesäkuussa tulee kuulema uusi erä runkoja ja siitä erästä ois mulle varattu uus. Ei kyllä hajua mitä sieltä ois tulossa kun ei 158 enää valmisteta.



Mikä siinä hajos? Kyselee yks 140-kuski...

----------


## Sambolo

Perus paikassa takahaarukassa ylemmän pivotin kiinnityskohdan saumassa alkavaa murtumaa, näitä on monilla menny ja nyt siihen takahaarukkaan on tehty päivitys minkä pitäisi ratkaista tuo heikko kohta. En olisi tuota itse huomannut ellen olisi tiennyt etsiä ja syynätä huolella. En kyllä tiedä miksi puhuivat kokonaan uudesta rungosta, ehkä tätä väriä ei ole haarukkana saatavilla.. harmi jos joutuu väriä/mallia vaihtamaan. En kyllä vielä pidättele henkeä asian suhteen.. saa nähä mitä vielä käy ja milloin.

----------


## mikko001

> Perus paikassa takahaarukassa ylemmän pivotin kiinnityskohdan saumassa alkavaa murtumaa, näitä on monilla menny ja nyt siihen takahaarukkaan on tehty päivitys minkä pitäisi ratkaista tuo heikko kohta. En olisi tuota itse huomannut ellen olisi tiennyt etsiä ja syynätä huolella. En kyllä tiedä miksi puhuivat kokonaan uudesta rungosta, ehkä tätä väriä ei ole haarukkana saatavilla.. harmi jos joutuu väriä/mallia vaihtamaan. En kyllä vielä pidättele henkeä asian suhteen.. saa nähä mitä vielä käy ja milloin.



Oliskohan varaosaperät päässeet jo loppumaan. Minullekin tuli viimekesänä ratkenneen takahaarukan tilalle kokonaan uusi runko. Toivottavasti sulla hommat etenee paremmin ettei mene koko kesää pyörää odotellessa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

VB, toivottavasti oma runko ei hajoa.

----------


## Sambolo

Noh,ainaki kesäkuuhun on tässä muutenkin ajotaukoa. Sitku oon ajokunnossa niin en meinannu odotella enempää, kyllä mä tolla nykysellä rungolla ajelen uuden saamiseen asti. Ja siis ei varmastikkaa ole varaosia, ainakaan päivitettyjä kun taitaa olla ensimmäinen koronan aikanen täydennys heillä. Ainakin aiemmin puhuivat odottavansa tuotannosta vapaata paikkaa.

----------


## Pitts

Ok, tuoltahan noita on mennyt. Onko sulla ilma- vai jousi-iskari? Jännää, et pistävät uuden rungon.... ehkä ton värisiä haarukoita ei enää ole

----------


## Sambolo

Ilmaiskarilla mulla, enkä ole huomannu mitään rajuja pohjaamisia, aina ollu sen verta painetta iskarissa.

----------


## Pitts

No pitää toivoa, että oma kestää... oon mä tota kohtaa tiiraillut.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sambolo

No heti vaa viestiä polelle jos jotain huomaa, eikai se rungon vaihto niin vakavaa, ties vaikka päivityksiä tulee. Itseä kyllä harmittaa jos tuosta joutuu luopumaan, tuo harmaa väri ollu erittäin mieleinen ja sen perusteella speksannu muiden osien värejä mitkä eivät kyllä toimi juuri muun kuin mustan kanssa tuon harmaan lisäksi..

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

On se aika perseestä, jos saa tilalle joustomatkoiltaan erilaisen rungon mitä on ostanut.

----------


## Pitts

Saisivat sit upgreidata Stamina 160:een... jos sellaisen asiakas haluaa ottaa vastaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sambolo

> On se aika perseestä, jos saa tilalle joustomatkoiltaan erilaisen rungon mitä on ostanut.



No se kyllä. Tosin en tiedä onko niin nyt käymässä. En kyllä tiedä myöskään olisiko siitä haittaakaan omassa tapauksessa, pitkään mietin 140 ja 158 välillä kun tän ostin. 158:llehan on myös tulossa korvaaja, evolink 2.0, en kyllä usko, että mun tapauksessa sitä tarkoittivat.

----------


## Sambolo

> Saisivat sit upgreidata Stamina 160:een... jos sellaisen asiakas haluaa ottaa vastaan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tämä tuskin onnistuisi ilman välirahaa.

----------


## Tikkaaja

> On se aika perseestä, jos saa tilalle joustomatkoiltaan erilaisen rungon mitä on ostanut.



On muuten pitkä aika odotella uutta runkoa ja sitten, jos vielä tulee ns. down grade siihen mitä on aikoinaan ostanut.

----------


## Sambolo

Se onko pitkä aika odotella riippunee siitä mikä on varastotilanne kun oma hajoaa. Tai jos tarkoitat juuri minun tilannetta, niin mun ajoihin tämä ei näyttis tällä hetkellä vaikuttavan mitenkään. Tässä maailman tilanteessa on kyllä huono rikkoa pyöriä tai sen osia. Jollekkin se voi olla myös upgrade jos on kokenut, että olis joustoa yli tarpeiden. En ole ite kokeillu tuota 140 evolinkkiä, kiinnostaisi kyllä kokeilla huomaisiko jotain eroa ”leikkisyydessä” tms, en kyllä usko että huomaisin. Tällä hetkellä en näe kyllä mitään syytä miksi valitsisin vieläkään 140 mallin 158 sijaan, koska tuo on tuntunut nappivalinnalta ja tykkään että on reserviä. Päivitetyssä 140(eli 144) olisi silti kyllä omat puolensa, kuten metrinen iskari joka lisäis vaihtoehtoja iskarivalintoihin, 158 se on aika suppea ja tuskin ainakaan lisääntyy tulevaisuudessa kun vanhaa standardia..

----------


## sisurisampsa

Ethän sitten penää rahaa vakuutusyhtiötä kun hampaat ja luut paskana, jos runko leviää dropissa alle.

----------


## Sambolo

Toki penään jos tapaturma tapahtuu. Mutta en siis ole todennäköisesti muutenkaan pääsemässä ajamaan ennen kuin uusi runko alla, kun hoidellaan vakuutuksen piikkiin näitä edellisiä vammoja..  :Leveä hymy:  Ja siis, mitä seurannu muilla noita samanlaisia hajoamisia niin, ovat ajaneet ongelmitta vaikka olisi ollut jo ihan silminnähden kunnolla halki, itellä hädintuskin näkyy edes koko halkeamaa ja ajelisin sillä tyytyväisenä jos en olisi asiaa syynännyt ja itseasiassa kerkesin jo muutamia kertoja huomaamisen jälkeenkin ajella.

----------


## Pitts

> Perus paikassa takahaarukassa ylemmän pivotin kiinnityskohdan saumassa alkavaa murtumaa, näitä on monilla menny ja nyt siihen takahaarukkaan on tehty päivitys minkä pitäisi ratkaista tuo heikko kohta. En olisi tuota itse huomannut ellen olisi tiennyt etsiä ja syynätä huolella. En kyllä tiedä miksi puhuivat kokonaan uudesta rungosta, ehkä tätä väriä ei ole haarukkana saatavilla.. harmi jos joutuu väriä/mallia vaihtamaan. En kyllä vielä pidättele henkeä asian suhteen.. saa nähä mitä vielä käy ja milloin.



Onko toi siinä etupuolella sitä pystyputkea?

----------


## Sambolo

Joo juurikin siinä, todella yleinen kohta. Mitä lueskelin niin alkuun nää on ilmeisesti kestäny mutta viimeisimmissä ollu vissiin isompiki erä viallisia, että kannattaa tarkkailla jos tuoreempi evolinkki.

----------


## Pitts

Mulla on vuoden -18 erää. Jos se vaikka kestäis...

----------


## Teme X-2

Minulla on noita viimeisiä 140 Evolink 1.3 mallia. Pitää muistaa välillä vilkasta miten kestää.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Joo juurikin siinä, todella yleinen kohta. Mitä lueskelin niin alkuun nää on ilmeisesti kestäny mutta viimeisimmissä ollu vissiin isompiki erä viallisia, että kannattaa tarkkailla jos tuoreempi evolinkki.



Voi pitää hyvinkin paikkaansa, kun en muista, että näistä olisi hirveästi ollut alussa keskustelua, että eivät kestä. Omahan on ekaa v1.3 erää, että kai tuo nipussa sitten pysyy.

----------


## Kiituri

Millainen on Evolinkin keula laakerin suhteen, onko tapered vai kanada?

Oletteko kokeilleet epäkeskeistä ohjainlaakeria?
Miten sen muuten saa suoraan?  Kuvittelisin että sen voisi asentaa helposti vähän vinoon.

----------


## Sambolo

Puhutko nyt anglesetistä? 

Muuta en osaa ohjainlaakerista sano kuin mitä spekseissä lukee: HEADSET STANDARD    ZS 56 / 44 MM

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tapered se on.

----------


## Kiituri

Mietinkin mikä kumma tuon epäkeskolaakerin nimi on Lontoon murteella.

Kiitokset molemmille. Pääsen tilaamaan uuden laakerin millä saa vähän loivennettua keulakulmaa.

----------


## Gargamel

> Millainen on 
> Miten sen muuten saa suoraan?  Kuvittelisin että sen voisi asentaa helposti vähän vinoon.



Anglesetin laakerikupeissa on kai kaikissa keskikohdan merkki. Piirrät myös pyörään keskikohdan ja asentaessa tähtäät merkit kohdakkain.

----------


## kmruuska

> Anglesetin laakerikupeissa on kai kaikissa keskikohdan merkki. Piirrät myös pyörään keskikohdan ja asentaessa tähtäät merkit kohdakkain.



Luotinaru satulatolpasta voi auttaa keskikohdan merkinnässä.

----------


## Sambolo

Polelta noita sopivia anglesettejä vois varmaa kans kysellä kun mainostavat, että sellaisen avulla voi päivittä 1.3->1.4.

----------


## hece

Vielä ei Polen kaupassa näy anglesettejä eikä missään ole mainostettu. Jossain Leo mainitsi että tulee kunhan muilta kiireiltä ehtii, ymmärrettävästi taisi Staminan päivitys saada suuremman prioriteetin.

----------


## sisurisampsa

> Joo juurikin siinä, todella yleinen kohta. Mitä lueskelin niin alkuun nää on ilmeisesti kestäny mutta viimeisimmissä ollu vissiin isompiki erä viallisia, että kannattaa tarkkailla jos tuoreempi evolinkki.



Huomasin uudesta videostasi että oot saanu 158 takaisin ajoon. Onko uusi runko täysin sama ja kauanko takuukeissi loppupeleissä kesti?

----------


## Sambolo

Ei ole vielä uutta runkoa. Tässä kuussa pitäisi kyllä runkoja polelle taiwanista tulla. Itseasiassa, löyty etukolmiostakin halkeemia kaapeliviennin reiän ympäriltä keskiön kohilta, tuota samaa ollut kans joillain, ei kuulema kriittinen kohta..
Joo tiedän, ei varmaa fiksua tuolla ajaa, mutta ei ole tuosta pahempaan suuntaan mennyt, aion ajella jatkossakin kunnes uuden saan, ellei tuo tuosta pahene.

----------


## Ilipo_81

Taitaa mennä runkojen toimitukset heinäkuulle. Näin ainakin meille ennakkotilaajille ilmoitettiin. 

Viivästys ei onneksi haittaa itsellä kun ei saa komponenttejakaan ennen sitä…

----------


## Sambolo

Toivottavasti oma pysyy läjässä siihen asti  :Leveä hymy:  no, on tuossa tuo dirttipyöräkin mistä vähän innostunut, mut on toi maastopyöräily vaan hienoa, pirun mahtava pyörä!

----------


## Kiituri

Millaiset osat pitää hankkia kun haluaa vaihtaa Monarch takaiskarin puslat yms. kuluvat holkkiosat?
Polen sivulla on jotain titaanisia pultteja ja holkkeja  jotka  loppu varastosta. Onkohan ne ainoat mitkä käy vai kelpaisiko jotkin yleismallitkin?

----------


## Sambolo

Ei niitä pultteja tarvi vaihtaa. Iskarin silmäpuslat(eylet bushings 1/2”x1/2”)jotka standardia ja sit ne poleen sopivat soviteholkit/puslat(hardware kit bushings 8x22.2mm). Hardware kittejä tarvii kaksi jos molempiin päihin vaihtaa.

----------


## Benny

> Millaiset osat pitää hankkia kun haluaa vaihtaa Monarch takaiskarin puslat yms. kuluvat holkkiosat?
> Polen sivulla on jotain titaanisia pultteja ja holkkeja  jotka  loppu varastosta. Onkohan ne ainoat mitkä käy vai kelpaisiko jotkin yleismallitkin?



Jos olet pk-seudulta, niin tuolta voi löytyä hyllystä ja vaihtavatkin varmasti  :Hymy: 

https://www.bikeworx.fi/

----------


## Sambolo

Nyt olis oman takuukeissin tilanne semmone et, pitäis valita joko 1.4 evolinkki joita tulossa tän hetken tiedon mukaan elokuussa(piti alunperin kesäkuussa jo tulla polelle), väri tulis myös vaihtumaan, koska oma oli erikoisväri.. tai sitten odotella 158 joista ei edes tietoa milloin mahdollisesti olisi tulossa, pole reklannu niistä tehtaalle(eri tehdas siis mistä 1.4 nyt tulossa) mutta tehdas, vedonnu covidiin ym selityksiin.. tai sitten päivittää staminaan maksamalla väliä, mutta tämä tarjous ei mielestäni ollut kovinkaan hyvä, ottaen huomioon tilanteen.. Vaikeeks menee, eikä tässä nyt oikeen tiedä mitä tekisi. Periaatteessa stamina olis ihan unelmapyörä, mutta ei tunnu oikeudenmukaiselta maksaa siitä niin paljon. 1.4 on ihan mielenkiintoinen, mutta en tiedä miten sen kinematiikka ja lyhyempi jousto toimisi itsellä omissa ajoissa ja vähän vaikea valita jotain toista väriä kun niin tykästynyt tähän highway greyhin  :Irvistys: 

Halkeama rungossa ei ole miksikään muuttunut vaikka olen jatkanut sillä ajoa ja vielä suhteellisen kovaa ajoa. Ainiin, unohtu mainita, että etukolmiostakin bb:n yläpuolella kaapelivientireiästä lähteny pieniä halkeemia myös, nämä ei kuulema ole semmosia mitkä voisi aiheuttaa vaaraa ajaessa, sellainen paikka, että ei voi hajota katastrofaalisesti, mutta takakolmiota tulisi tarkkailla joka ajolla jos sillä jatkaa. Takakolmiostani ei löytynyt numerokoodia joten se oli jotain vanhempaa erää, uudempia päivitettyjä on ja sellainen olisi myös mahdollista saada, mutta väärän värisenä. Ei houkuta ajatus siitä että eri värinen takakolmio ja edessä vielä halkeamat ja sitten joskus sais ehkä uuden etukolmion..

Ikävä tilanne kyllä myös Polelle, kun tehtaan virheet maksaa maineen, eikä tehdasta meinaa saada millään vastuuseen ja toimittamaan kuranttia tavaraa.. Noh ehkä sieltä toiselta tehtaalta tulee sitten parempaa tavaraa...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Koita tinkiä siitä Staminan välirahasta.

----------


## Sambolo

Sitä aatelin kyllä kokeilla. Mutta en sit tiedä siltikään haluaako alkaa makselemaan taas pyörästä kun muuten ollut tähän täysin tyytyväinen ja en sinänsä koe että olis tarve päivittää mitään.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Nyt olis oman takuukeissin tilanne semmone et, pitäis valita joko 1.4 evolinkki joita tulossa tän hetken tiedon mukaan elokuussa(piti alunperin kesäkuussa jo tulla polelle), väri tulis myös vaihtumaan, koska oma oli erikoisväri.. tai sitten odotella 158 joista ei edes tietoa milloin mahdollisesti olisi tulossa, pole reklannu niistä tehtaalle(eri tehdas siis mistä 1.4 nyt tulossa) mutta tehdas, vedonnu covidiin ym selityksiin.. tai sitten päivittää staminaan maksamalla väliä, mutta tämä tarjous ei mielestäni ollut kovinkaan hyvä, ottaen huomioon tilanteen.. Vaikeeks menee, eikä tässä nyt oikeen tiedä mitä tekisi. Periaatteessa stamina olis ihan unelmapyörä, mutta ei tunnu oikeudenmukaiselta maksaa siitä niin paljon. 1.4 on ihan mielenkiintoinen, mutta en tiedä miten sen kinematiikka ja lyhyempi jousto toimisi itsellä omissa ajoissa ja vähän vaikea valita jotain toista väriä kun niin tykästynyt tähän highway greyhin 
> 
> Halkeama rungossa ei ole miksikään muuttunut vaikka olen jatkanut sillä ajoa ja vielä suhteellisen kovaa ajoa. Ainiin, unohtu mainita, että etukolmiostakin bb:n yläpuolella kaapelivientireiästä lähteny pieniä halkeemia myös, nämä ei kuulema ole semmosia mitkä voisi aiheuttaa vaaraa ajaessa, sellainen paikka, että ei voi hajota katastrofaalisesti, mutta takakolmiota tulisi tarkkailla joka ajolla jos sillä jatkaa. Takakolmiostani ei löytynyt numerokoodia joten se oli jotain vanhempaa erää, uudempia päivitettyjä on ja sellainen olisi myös mahdollista saada, mutta väärän värisenä. Ei houkuta ajatus siitä että eri värinen takakolmio ja edessä vielä halkeamat ja sitten joskus sais ehkä uuden etukolmion..
> 
> *Ikävä tilanne kyllä myös Polelle, kun tehtaan virheet maksaa maineen,* eikä tehdasta meinaa saada millään vastuuseen ja toimittamaan kuranttia tavaraa.. Noh ehkä sieltä toiselta tehtaalta tulee sitten parempaa tavaraa...



Mun näkemyksen mukaan tässä sun tapauksessa olis mainio paikka hankkia sitä mainetta. 
Customer care.
En oikein ymmärrä valmistajan näkemystä tässä.

Jos sulla on takuukeissi sittä että runko on paskana ja uutta et saa tilalle ilman että kesä on pilalla; miksi valmistaja ei tule kunnolla vastaan ja tarjoa sitä Staminaa sulle todella reilulla diilillä? 
Jos ei ole antaa vastaavaa kouraan (mielellään heti, eikä kk päästä) niin annetaan parempaa.

Tyytyväinen asiakas on hyvä asiakas. 
Hyvä maine on hyvä maine.
Pikku "persnetto" saattaa kääntyä voitoksi kun korttinsa pelaa oikein.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei kuulu Polen toimintatapoihin.

----------


## Benny

Paljo se väliraha staminaan ois?

----------


## Sambolo

Tuskimpa polella  varaa alkaa niitä staminoita jakelemaan kun noita evolink keissejä on varmasti useita kymmeniä samanlaisia. Just viime keskustelu aiheesta facessa niin rupes ”oho tarkistin oman ja seki oli hajalla” viestei tippumaan ihan hyvin. Eikä se staminakaan kovin hätäsesti tulis joku kk vähintää siinäki vierähtäis ellei hyvin kävis. Mutjoo paska tilanne ja erittäin huono aika saada hajalle pyöriä tai komponentteja..

----------


## Pitts

Moneenko kertaan Pole on tehdasta vaihtanut? Ekat evolinkit tuli jostain pikkutehtaasta, joka vaihtui isompaan silloin, kun ekat 1.3:t tuli ulos 2018(mun pyörä on tätä erää). Onko se tehdas vaihtunut tässäkin välissä? Vois ollakin, kun evolinkin rungon hinta on tippunut niin rankasti sitten 2018. Korreloiko hinta laatua?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiituri

> Ei niitä pultteja tarvi vaihtaa. Iskarin silmäpuslat(eylet bushings 1/2”x1/2”)jotka standardia ja sit ne poleen sopivat soviteholkit/puslat(hardware kit bushings 8x22.2mm). Hardware kittejä tarvii kaksi jos molempiin päihin vaihtaa.



Ymmärränkö oikein että nuo eylet bushings-osat on rock shox monark kohtaiset eikä pyöräkohtaiset ja sitten tietysti soviteholkit pitää olla 8mm mallit koska pyörässä on 8mm pultit?

Evolinkkiin on tällaiset osat Polelta. Jokin mitta on 22.2mm ei siis puoli tuumaa.
https://polebicycles.com/polestore/p...r-bushing-kit/
https://polebicycles.com/polestore/p...hock-reducers/

Paha löytää vastaavia nettikaupoista. Olisko jokun vaihtanut Evolinkkiin näitä puslia muuten kuin tilaamalla Polelta setin?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ihan RockShoxin standardikamaa ne on. Oman pyörän iskariin huolto vaihtoi ne iskarihuollon yhteydessä. Tuskin tilasivat Polelta.

----------


## Kiituri

Olisko esimerkinluontoisesti linkkiä tarvittavaan tuotteeseen jossain nettikaupassa.

----------


## Sambolo

Silmäpuslat: https://www.bike24.com/p2135617.html

Ja sovitteet https://www.bike24.com/p214220.html

----------


## Kiituri

Kiitän. Ilmeisesti tuosta jälkimmäisestä pitää olla se 22.2mm versio koska Polen nettikaupassakin mainitaan 22.2mm Evolinkin puslaosille.

...ja tietysti joka puljussa osat on loppu. Ihan kuin ihmiset olisi alkaneet fillaroimaan.

----------


## SvaR

Eikö täältä saa.

https://fillariosa.verkkokauppaan.fi...rin-kiinnitys/

----------


## Sambolo

Laittakaahan kuvia teiän evolinkeistä, punasista, mustista ja sinisistä etenkin. Jos tanwallit ni parempi  :Leveä hymy:  Taidan päätyä tuohon 1.4:seen ja ilmeisesti noita värejä vain tulossa. En tiiä yhtää mikä väri toimis nykysten osien värimaailman(purplea ja tanwallia) kanssa  :Irvistys:

----------


## Benny

> Laittakaahan kuvia teiän evolinkeistä, punasista, mustista ja sinisistä etenkin. Jos tanwallit ni parempi  Taidan päätyä tuohon 1.4:seen ja ilmeisesti noita värejä vain tulossa. En tiiä yhtää mikä väri toimis nykysten osien värimaailman(purplea ja tanwallia) kanssa



Linkin takaa löytyy sininen.

https://ibb.co/rdPq8HH

----------


## hece

Ja punainen:

----------


## liero

Mustaa..

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Laittakaahan kuvia teiän evolinkeistä, punasista, mustista ja sinisistä etenkin. Jos tanwallit ni parempi  Taidan päätyä tuohon 1.4:seen ja ilmeisesti noita värejä vain tulossa. En tiiä yhtää mikä väri toimis nykysten osien värimaailman(purplea ja tanwallia) kanssa



Noista värivaihtoehdoista sopii tuohon purple & tanwall -komboon vain ja ainoastaan musta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Niin se taitaa olla, tosin tanwallit sopii kaikkee ja yhdessä sinisessä näin vähä purplee ja yllättävän hyvin sopi  :Hymy:

----------


## Teme X-2



----------


## Juiss

Jeans Blue

----------


## Kiituri

Miten muutes, Evolinkistä saa kammet pois. Tarvitaanko joku ulosvetäjä jotta saa vasemman kammen irti akselistä. Lukitus "mutterien" avaaminen ei auta.

Piti alkaa vaihtamaan jousituksen laakereita mutta pitää saada eturatas pois tielä kun pojjaat on Polella pistäneet puolet pulteista (ne mitkä on eturattaan takana) väärin päin, eli se pidempi pultti on rattaan puolella ja lukitusruuvi sitten toisella puolen.

Polen oman ohjeen mukaan lukitus ruuvit pitäisi olla rattaan puolella ....
https://polebicycles.com/pole-servic...-pole-service/

----------


## hece

No sehän riippuu kampien mallista. Kuva tai malli olia kiva.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Miten muutes, Evolinkistä saa kammet pois. Tarvitaanko joku ulosvetäjä jotta saa vasemman kammen irti akselistä. Lukitus "mutterien" avaaminen ei auta.
> 
> Piti alkaa vaihtamaan jousituksen laakereita mutta pitää saada eturatas pois tielä kun pojjaat on Polella pistäneet puolet pulteista (ne mitkä on eturattaan takana) väärin päin, eli se pidempi pultti on rattaan puolella ja lukitusruuvi sitten toisella puolen.
> 
> Polen oman ohjeen mukaan lukitus ruuvit pitäisi olla rattaan puolella ....
> https://polebicycles.com/pole-servic...-pole-service/



Kuulostaa että sulla on joko sramit tai rf kammet. Mutteri on itse ulosvedin

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zort

Ei kaikissa RaceFace -kammissa ole ulosvetomutteria. Joissakin joutuu käyttämään ulosvetotyökalua. Näin muistaakseni Aeffect -mallissa ainakin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiituri

Pitää tutkia illalla lisää keskiötä. 

Sain tarvittavat osat iskarin pusliin mutta sekään ei mennyt kuten pitäisi. osat tuli Bike24stä. Se 22.2mm pitkä holkki minkä läpi kiinnitysruuvi menee onkin 20mm pitkä vaikka pussissakin lukee 22.2x8mm. On tainnut SRAMilla tulla pikku virhe pussituksessa.

Puslia ihmetellessä mietin että mikä siellä oikein toimii liikelaakerina. Se laakerimetallilta näyttävä lyhyt isompi holkki mikä tulee ekana sinne silmukkaan ja sen sisään tuleva (22.2mm) holkki on niin kireästi toisissaan ettei mitään laakerointia niiden välillä tapahdu. Ainoa paikka mistä laakerointi tapahtuu on tuon 22.2mm holkin kiertyminen ruuvin ympärillä vaikka kyseinen holkki periaatteessa onkin tiukasti runkon kiinnikkeitä vasten. 
Kuvittelin että se laakerointi tapahtuisi niiden kahden sisäkkäine olevan holkin välillä. 
Ainoa mikä on kulunut on joko se sisempi (22.2x8mm) holkki tai ruuvi.  Mikä tässä oikein on se villakoiran ydin ?

----------


## hakpas

> Pitää tutkia illalla lisää keskiötä. 
> 
> Sain tarvittavat osat iskarin pusliin mutta sekään ei mennyt kuten pitäisi. osat tuli Bike24stä. Se 22.2mm pitkä holkki minkä läpi kiinnitysruuvi menee onkin 20mm pitkä vaikka pussissakin lukee 22.2x8mm. On tainnut SRAMilla tulla pikku virhe pussituksessa.
> 
> Puslia ihmetellessä mietin että mikä siellä oikein toimii liikelaakerina. Se laakerimetallilta näyttävä lyhyt isompi holkki mikä tulee ekana sinne silmukkaan ja sen sisään tuleva (22.2mm) holkki on niin kireästi toisissaan ettei mitään laakerointia niiden välillä tapahdu. Ainoa paikka mistä laakerointi tapahtuu on tuon 22.2mm holkin kiertyminen ruuvin ympärillä vaikka kyseinen holkki periaatteessa onkin tiukasti runkon kiinnikkeitä vasten. 
> Kuvittelin että se laakerointi tapahtuisi niiden kahden sisäkkäine olevan holkin välillä. 
> Ainoa mikä on kulunut on joko se sisempi (22.2x8mm) holkki tai ruuvi.  Mikä tässä oikein on se villakoiran ydin ?



Tuollaisia ne Rockshoxin puslat aina ovat. Joissakin pyörissä tuo on aiheuttanut jopa iskarin varren katkeamisen coili-iskarissa. Noihin on saatavilla eri merkeillä paljon parempia puslia. Itse olen pariin RS iskariin laittanut Foxin puslat mutta niitä pitää hieman työstää että sopii.

----------


## Jukka4130

Puslaliitos on vanha keksintö ja toimiva sellainen hyvin tehtynä, mikä tarkoittaa oikein valittuja materiaalipareja ja tiukkoja toleransseja. Nivelöinti tapahtuu hardwaren (se akselimainen kappale, jonka läpi rungon kiinnityspultti asennetaan) liikkeenä puslan sisällä. Joissakin Esimerkkinä, EXT:n komponenteissa hardwaren asennus onnistuu käsipelillä ruuvipenkin sijasta, jolloin jousituksen toiminnalle ja herkkyydelle on jo paremmat lähtökohdat. 

Puslaliitosten ohella käytössä on ollut ainakin rulla- ja nivellaakereita. Ensimmäiset ovat vaikea asentaa ja käyttöikä voi olla lyhyt. Jälkimmäisen yleistymistä on hidastanut niiden korkeampi paino ja suurempi tilan tarve. Hyötynä on kuitenkin, että nivellaakeri mahdollistaa myös iskarin kiertoliikkeen, mikä voi edesauttaa jousituksen toimintaa ja säästää iskaria ei-toivotulta rasitukselta. Push käyttää tätä laakerointityyppiä vakiona uudessa uudessa Eleven Six -iskarissa ja EXT ainakin G1-pyörään suunnitellussa mallissa.

Ja tästä päästään viimeiseen mainittuun aiheeseen. Jumissa olevat puslat voivat olla yksi tekijä iskaririkoissa, mutta sitä suurempi haittatekijä on sivuttaissuutnainen vääntö, jota jotkut runkomallit kohdistavat iskarille huomattavissa määrin. Osoituksena tästä on, että kierrejousi-iskarien männänvarsien katkeamisia on tapahtunut tai tapahtuu verrattain paljon Trunnion-iskareilla, joissa iskarin toisesta päästä löytyy laakerointi ja kiinnitys on sivuttaissuunnassa  erittäin jäykkä. Toinen on tiettyjen jousitusratkaisujen käyttämä yoke-osan käyttö, joka kiertää satulaputken, mutta samalla "pidentää" iskarin silmäväliä tuntuvasti ja lisää siten sille kohdistuvaa rasitusta.

----------


## JRR-1

Mikä on nivellaakeri? Rullalaakeri tarkoittanee tutummin neulalaakeria iskarin puslamittakavassa. Mikä niiden käyttöiästä tekee lyhyen? Pariin pyörään olen nyt laittanut espanpan Amacheten neulalaakerit ja ainakin Foxin iskarissa, johon molempiin päihin tuli neulat, liikeherkkyys oli aivan tolkuttoman erilainen jumittaviin vakiopusliin nähden. Pyörät oli tietysti muita kuin uber Poleja, mutta kai ne nekin samoja fysiikan lekeja noudattaa.

Eikä ainakaan neulalaakerin asentamisessa ole mitään ongelmaa tai vaikeutta.

----------


## Kiituri

Mitähän noiden puslien kanssa nyt pitäisi tehdä?  Voisin periaatteessa hioa sitä ulompaa holkkia sisäpuolelta väljemmäksi vesihimapaperilla. Ne alkuperäisetkin kun on niin tiukat että pitää irrottaa ja asentaa sillä Rockarin omalla ulosvetäjällä.

Pientä sivuttaisvetoa aiheuttaa sekin että sen sisemmän holkin (22.2mm) sivuille tulevat ilmeisesti muoviset keskitinprikat on hitusen alimittaiset tai sitten ovat kuluneet. yhtäkaikki ne ei keskitä eikä oikein voikaan kun se holkkien välinen asennus on liian kireä (=mallia kiinteä prässäys).

----------


## Jukka4130

Nivellaakeri tai tutummin "mullinsilmä", lontooksi spherical bearing. Pushin sivuilla on tuo kohtuu hyvin kuvattuna. Yksinkertaistettuna urakuulalaakeri, jolla on lisää vapausasteita pallomaisen muotonsa ansiosta. 

Todennäköisesti varsin hyvä noin. Vaikka puslat ovat tiukat, ne liikkuvat iskarin kiinnityspultit suositeltuun momenttiin kiristettynä riittävän hyvin. Voi toki yrittää tarjota hiomapaperia, mutta lopputulos voi olla alkua huonompi. Iskarin rungon sivuilla olevien reducer-osien/holkkien kuuluvat olla hieman alamittaiset, jotta ne eivät ota vastetta rungon tai linkun ja iskarin välillä. Samalla ne sallivat iskarille pienen sivuttaissuuntaisen liikkeen, että se pääsee elämään rungon fleksuessa. Kyseessä ei ole siis tältä osin mitoitusvirhe tai ajon myötä syntynyttä kulumista.

----------


## Kiituri

^ainoa kuluma on sisemmän holkin ja kiinnitysruuvin välissä. Se on ainoa mikä elää koska ne kaksi holkkia on hiton tiukasti kiinni toisissaan eli käytännössä yhtä puuta.

----------


## Jukka4130

Siinä tapauksessa pusla ja hardware pitää saada liikkeelle toisiinsa nähden, että liitos toimii suunnitellusti. Uusien osien hankkiminen on yksi vaihtoehto, jos muuten ei saa pelaamaan.

----------


## JaKon

En suosittele hiomaan sitä liukulaakeria, koska (punainen) liukupinta vaurioituu hionnassa. IGUS-malliset liukulaakerit vaihtaisin tilalle. Ovat pitkäikäiset ja kitkakin pienempi kuin Rokkarin alkuperäisissä. Oikean kokoiset holkitkin löytyy kätevästi ihan Suomesta:

https://fillariosa.verkkokauppaan.fi...sholkki-222x8/ 

https://fillariosa.verkkokauppaan.fi...x--Elka--Rock/

----------


## Sambolo

Itellä ei ongelmia vakio puslien kanssa. Meinasin et päivitän neulalaakereihin mut oli niin paljon juttua huonosta kestävyydestä niin vakioilla mennään.

----------


## JRR-1

Mistä löytyy juttua neulalaakerien huonosta kestävyydestä?

----------


## Kiituri

Noita parempia holkituksia pitää miettiä jos uudet uudet sramilaiset ei toimi. Kunhan nyt bike24 lähettää uudet oikean kokoiset holkit. Lupasivat pistää hetimiten tulemaan.

Keskiöstä vielä että kammet on SRAMIN GX eagle joten kaippa keskiökin sitten menee sen mukaan. Tuubivideoiden mukaan se näyttää "X5" tai sen kaltaisilta missä lukitus on vain ei-rattaan puolella. Videoissa sen puolen kampi irtoaa helposti kun molemmat lukitus "mutterit" on poistettu. Ilmeisesti se siis on vain jumissa. 
Mihinkähän sitä pitäisi lyödä että saisi jumin irtoamaan?

----------


## Sambolo

> Mistä löytyy juttua neulalaakerien huonosta kestävyydestä?



En nyt enää muista mistä noita juttuja luin, ehkä pole ryhmästä tai googlettelin tai molempia.

----------


## kauris

Aiheesta juttua tässä ketjussa (vaikka onkin Propainista mutta sama RS iskarien puslien ongelma).
https://m.pinkbike.com/forum/listcom...mmentid7024351

----------


## liero

Rengas mietiskelyä,evolink 131 pyöränä, ajo säässä kuin säässä ,neulaspolkua ,joskus juurista ja kivistä siinä seassa, ei parkkia tms. asfaltti siirtymiä n.5km monesti ennen polkuja, nyt alla maxxis ardent 29*2.4, nuo rullaa ihan kivasti mutta tuntuu todella liukkailta jos yhtään kosteaa.
Mikä olisi vaihtoehto, rullavuudesta voi tinkiä jonkin verran ,pehmeinpiin reissuihin ja talveksi on läski. 
Mitäpä raati ehdottaisi.

----------


## kauris

> Rengas mietiskelyä,evolink 131 pyöränä, ajo säässä kuin säässä ,neulaspolkua ,joskus juurista ja kivistä siinä seassa, ei parkkia tms. asfaltti siirtymiä n.5km monesti ennen polkuja, nyt alla maxxis ardent 29*2.4, nuo rullaa ihan kivasti mutta tuntuu todella liukkailta jos yhtään kosteaa.
> Mikä olisi vaihtoehto, rullavuudesta voi tinkiä jonkin verran ,pehmeinpiin reissuihin ja talveksi on läski. 
> Mitäpä raati ehdottaisi.



Tässä keskusteluketjussa vois olla sinulle hyvää asiaa ja hyvä paikka spekuloida lisää:
https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...y-quot-renkaat

Tuolla on suositeltu Bontrager XR4 renkaita ja esim Vittorian Agarroa. Itseäni kiinnostaisi vielä pitävämpi Vittoria Martello mutta se olis sinun kysymään tarkoitukseen jo liikaa.

edit. Ihan samaa mieltä Ardentin märkäpidosta!

----------


## Benny

> Rengas mietiskelyä,evolink 131 pyöränä, ajo säässä kuin säässä ,neulaspolkua ,joskus juurista ja kivistä siinä seassa, ei parkkia tms. asfaltti siirtymiä n.5km monesti ennen polkuja, nyt alla maxxis ardent 29*2.4, nuo rullaa ihan kivasti mutta tuntuu todella liukkailta jos yhtään kosteaa.
> Mikä olisi vaihtoehto, rullavuudesta voi tinkiä jonkin verran ,pehmeinpiin reissuihin ja talveksi on läski. 
> Mitäpä raati ehdottaisi.



Mulla on 131:ssä alla michelin wild Am, jotka todettu hyviksi yleiskumeiksi. Pitoa riittää märällä ja kuivalla. Rullaa huonommin kun ardentit, mutta pito korvaa sen. Kumiseos noissa on pehmeä, minkä takia kuluvat nopeasti.

----------


## rndm

Etu- ja takarenkaalla on niin eri homma että kannattaa myös valita sen mukaan eri renkaat. Taakse kovempaa ja rullaavampaa ja eteen pehmeämpi isommilla nappuloilla. https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...ikolle-renkaat tuolta löytyy myös ylempänä linkatun lisäks aiheeseen liittyvää.

----------


## Kiituri

^komppaan edellistä. Sieltä löytyy myös 29, 29+ ynnä muita ketjuja missä sama asiaa on rouodittu vaikka kuinka pitkään.

----------


## Kiituri

Toistaisin vielä kysymyksen keskiöstä. Siinä on vain toisella puolen (ei ratas puoli) lukitusruuvi ja sen jälkeen toinen ruuvi tai miksi niitä ulkopuolisilla kierteillä olevia nyt pitäisi kutsua.
Kampi ei lähde noiden irrottamisenkaan jälkeen pois. Kumivasaralla koitin kampia koputella ja sen sai millin pari liikkumaan mutta ei enempää. Sisemmällä ruuvilla se sitten kiristyy takaisin eli ajamaan pääsee.

Miten tuollainen keskiö yleensä pitäisi avata?  Ja pyörä siis on 2018 (muistaakseni) alkuperäisellä keskiöllä.

----------


## JaKon

Ulompaa korkin mallista pulttia ei ole tarkoitus ottaa pois kampia irrottaessa, vaan se toimii ulosvetäjänä kun pyörität sisempää pulttia auki. Sisemmän pultin kanta painautuu avattaessa ulompaa vasten ja työntää samalla kammen irti. Kun saat yhden kammen irti niin toinen pitäisi lähteä suht helposti, korkeintaan pienellä koputtelulla.

Keskiön irroittamiseen sitten oma erikoistyökalu.

----------


## Kiituri

^no jopas on erikoinen ratkaisu. Eipä tullut mieleen.  Kiitoksia vinkistä.

Polen ohjeessa jousituslaakerien vaihdolle kehoitetaan irrottamaan keskiölaakerit. Onkohan se kuitenkaan välttämätöntä kun ei ole tarkoitus vaihtaa niitä?

----------


## Pitts

> ^no jopas on erikoinen ratkaisu. Eipä tullut mieleen.  Kiitoksia vinkistä.
> 
> Polen ohjeessa jousituslaakerien vaihdolle kehoitetaan irrottamaan keskiölaakerit. Onkohan se kuitenkaan välttämätöntä kun ei ole tarkoitus vaihtaa niitä?



Ne keskiössä olevat jousituksen laakerit  on ensimmäisenä paskana. Ne pitää vaihtaa useimmin…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Benny

> ^no jopas on erikoinen ratkaisu. Eipä tullut mieleen.  Kiitoksia vinkistä.
> 
> Polen ohjeessa jousituslaakerien vaihdolle kehoitetaan irrottamaan keskiölaakerit. Onkohan se kuitenkaan välttämätöntä kun ei ole tarkoitus vaihtaa niitä?



Et saa niitä mustia linkuston osia irti, jos et ota keskiölaakerikuppeja  irti.

----------


## Kiituri

> Et saa niitä mustia linkuston osia irti, jos et ota keskiölaakerikuppeja  irti.



Jaahas sitten pitää ostaa taas yksi työkalu. Kivaa  :Hymy: 

Onkohan tämä oikean kokoinen   https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3838...okalu-Varrella

----------


## mikko001

> Jaahas sitten pitää ostaa taas yksi työkalu. Kivaa 
> 
> Onkohan tämä oikean kokoinen   https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3838...okalu-Varrella



Jos on se Dub keskiö mikä on vissiin vakiona kaikissa, niin pitää olla oma työkalu.

----------


## Pitts

2018 tais tulla GXP-keskiöllä. Eikö kyseessä ollut 2018 malli?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiituri

^jep, ei ole Dub.

----------


## Kiituri

Nyt on kaikki laakerit takajousitukseen vaihdettu. Käytin silikoniravaa kokoamisessa. 
Toivottavasti nakse ja natina loppuu. Isot laakerit oli kyllä tiensä päässä ihan selvästi. Ehkä niitä voisi vaihtaa jossain vaiheessa erikseen kun ne pikkulaakerit vaikutti olevan ihan kunnossa eikä niiden vaihto olisi tarpeen yhtä usein.

En purkanut vaijeria/letkua pois takahaaurakasta (vaikka ohjeissa näin kehoitetaan). Homma onnistui ihan helposti kun pyörä oli nurin tallin lattialla. Takahaarukka jäi lokasuojan varaan makoilemaan kun linkusto ja laakeri oli irti.

Kuinkas usein olette SRAMin jarruihin nesteet vaihtaneet? DOT-nestejän kerää vettä ja siksi autoissa ja mopoissakin on määrävälein jarrunesteiden vaihto vaikkei ajettais yhtään.
Oletteko samalla purkaneet  sylinterit ja rasvanneet tiivisteet?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Evolink pitää raivostuttavaa natinaa. Ilmenee ajossa ja paikallaankin kun nostaa pyörää satulaputken alta. Ohjainlaakeri ja linkuston laakerit on vaihdettu. Mitäs sitte?

----------


## Sambolo

Onko iskarin puslat kunnossa?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ne on keväällä vaihdettu eli pitäis olla.

----------


## Sambolo

Sit tarkistaisin vielä onko niitä murtumia, voi kuulema pitää ääntä. Tosin ehkä ne ois noissa huolloissa jo tullu ilmi. Puslat voi kulua kyllä aika nopeastikkin, mutta itellä oli selkee klapi puslissa kun huomasin, että jotain vialla, tuntu just siinä kun nosti satulaputken holleilta pyörää. Mulla natisee jostai syystä dropperin vaijeri. Tosin vain tankoa kääntäessä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tälle kesälle on ehtinyt ajaa niin vähän että en usko puslien kuluneen. Runkoa on kyllä käyty läpi murtumien varalta, mutta ei ole vielä löytynyt.

----------


## mikko001

> Evolink pitää raivostuttavaa natinaa. Ilmenee ajossa ja paikallaankin kun nostaa pyörää satulaputken alta. Ohjainlaakeri ja linkuston laakerit on vaihdettu. Mitäs sitte?



Voi olla hakuammuntaa mutta mulla natisee iskarin alempi kiinnitys jos ei laita vaseliinia aina pyörän pesun tai märän lenkin jälkeen.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Pitääpä purkaa tuo iskari irti kokonaan kunhan on taas motivaatioat. Alapäähän tuo kävi jo irti laakerirempassa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

No siinä yläpäässähän se ongelma sitten oli eli ainoa paikka, joka ei vielä ollut käynyt auki.

----------


## Kiituri

> Voi olla hakuammuntaa mutta mulla natisee iskarin alempi kiinnitys jos ei laita vaseliinia aina pyörän pesun tai märän lenkin jälkeen.



Tuo on turhaa. Ei rasvaa tarvita kuin jos osat puretaan irti. Ethän pese painepesurilla...
Pyörälle kyllä on riittänyt kurakelillä huuhtelu letkulla lenkin jäkeen. Märkänä kun huuhtelee niin kurat ei tartu eikä ole tarvetta pesuaineelle, kuin joskus harvoin.

----------


## mikko001

> Tuo on turhaa. Ei rasvaa tarvita kuin jos osat puretaan irti. Ethän pese painepesurilla...
> Pyörälle kyllä on riittänyt kurakelillä huuhtelu letkulla lenkin jäkeen. Märkänä kun huuhtelee niin kurat ei tartu eikä ole tarvetta pesuaineelle, kuin joskus harvoin.



Ei tarvii painepesuria, tosiaan mulla riittää vain kun ajaa sade kelissä vähän pitempään niin alkaa seuravalla lenkillä nitisemään ärsyttävästi. Helpottaa kun käyttää iskarin irti ja sipaisee vähän vassua pulttiin ja linkun reunoihin. Liekkö harvinaisempi ominaisuus. Kesän kuivilla keleillä pysyy hiljaisena.

----------


## Sambolo

Ei ainakaan itsellä ole ollut moiseen tarve^

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Pysyhän se melkein koko lenkin verran hiljaa. Onko tuosta iskarista sitten liukulaakeri paskana. Kestihän tuo sitten melkein 800km jos on.

----------


## Kiituri

Minun Evo natisi kunnes vaihdoin linkuston laakerit. Jos iskarin laakerit on syypää niin ne tosiaan kannattaa purkaa ja pistää vaikka silkonirasvaa. Se ei liukene sateella.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Linkuston laakerit on vaihdettu. Se on tuo yläpään pusla joka on paskana. Liekkö oikeasti vaihdettu vai vaan laskutettu keväällä. No taas meni yksi huoltoliike banniin. On tää yksi perkele, kun rahaa vastaan ei saa kuin paskaa.

----------


## Sambolo

Mitä kuullu niin nuo iskarin puslat voi mennä nopeastikkin jos kovin otolliset olosuhteet. Tosin itellä menny vaa se alapään pusla vaihtoon, ylhäällä vielä orkkis.

----------


## Kiituri

Minun Evolinkissä ne puslat on niin kireät että se sisäholkki kiertyy ruuvin päällä . Varsinainen puslalaakeri on käytännössä jumissa. Rockkarin laatu ei kaikilta osin ole kovin kummoista. Se näkyy myös siinä että kun tilasin uusia holkkeja niin vaikka pussissa oli oikeat mitat, oli sisällä liian lyhyitä holkkeja. Tämä toistui useamman kerran. Onneksi Saksan kauppa oli ystävllinen ja toimitti uusia valokuvaa (työntömitta ja pussi sommitelma) vastaan.

----------


## Sambolo

Joo noissa on kyllä toleranssit vähän mitä sattuu..

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kuivalla kesäkelillä tuolla on pääsääntöisesti ajettu. Luulen, että jotain tuossa on kustu tai jätetty kokonaan tekemättä. No hommataan vehkeet ja korjataan itse.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

No joo. Liukulaakerit oli ihan ehyet. Tulipa kuitenkin vaihdettua, kun purkamaan alkoi. Oikea vika oli siinä, että 22.2mm holkkien sijaan oli laitettu 22mm holkit.

----------


## Sambolo

Oli itelläkin taas iskarin silmäpusla vaihtokunnossa, vaihdoin viime jouluna edellisen ja ihan hirveesti ajoa ei ole edes tullut loukkaantumisten takia. Monarch alkoi myös kiukuttelemaan heti kun ilmat viileni. Noh onneks sain bikeworxilta lainaiskarin hardwaren kera kunnes uusi runko saapuu, vissiin superdeluxella pääsee näistä iskarin ifp ongelmistakin sitten eroon. Ja näyttäs olevan jo pientä valoa tunnelin päässä uuden rungon suhteen. 

Linkuston laakerit edelleen herkät tälleen kahden kauden jälkeen, vaikka kylpevät hyvin mudassa, pesty painepesureilla jne.

----------


## Kiituri

Kannattaisikohan seuraava fillari koota Foxin iskareilla. Jo toinen kerta kun Evolinkin takapää tekee stuck downin. Eka meni takuuseen mutta nyt ei tietenkään. 
Vaihtoehtoja olisi viedä pajalle tai  ostaa uusi iskari. Jälkimmäinen houkuttaisi jos löytäisi sopuhintaa hyvän.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Laita mrp

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

> Kannattaisikohan seuraava fillari koota Foxin iskareilla. Jo toinen kerta kun Evolinkin takapää tekee stuck downin. Eka meni takuuseen mutta nyt ei tietenkään. 
> Vaihtoehtoja olisi viedä pajalle tai  ostaa uusi iskari. Jälkimmäinen houkuttaisi jos löytäisi sopuhintaa hyvän.



Mikä iskari? Itellä lainaiskari teki stuck downin, nykäsin pitkäks ja taas toimi. Huoltoa vailla se varmaan vain on?

----------


## JohannesP

Mikäs muuten on Sambolon takuurungon tilanne vai vieläkö on ylipäätään uusi Evolink tulossa? Näin vaan sivustaseuranneena tuli mieleen, kun ei ole hetkeen ollut Polesta puhetta ja mietin kuinka näiden asiakaspalvelu nykyisin pelaa.

----------


## Sambolo

Ei ole runkoja tullut…paitsi se joku pien testierä minkä perästä piti loput tulla ihan piakkoin, siitäkin kohta 2kk. Oon ajellu vanhalla edelleen. Kai se on alettava pyytää kohta rahoja takas kun pyöriä ei selkeesti saa.

----------


## JohannesP

Onpa nihkeetä toimintaa. Liekö näitä runkoja ollenkaan tulossa tältä testierän valmistajalta?

Jos kauppaa haluaa purkaa niin luulisi olevan aika vahvoilla tälläisellä odottelulla vaikka Polella onkin oikeus toimittaa uusi runko rahojen palauttamisen sijaan.

----------


## hece

Valitettavia vain nämä korona-ajan realiteetit. Näin luki vastikään Keskisuomalaisen lehtijutussa 




> Esimerkiksi Taiwanista kevääksi 2020 tilatut 400 pyöränrunkoa eivät ole tulleet vieläkään.

----------


## Sambolo

Mietin kans et ovatko itsekkin luovuttaneet taiwanin suhteen kun evolinkinkin sivuilal lukee nykyään näin..  :Leveä hymy:  mutjoo, nihkeetä on, ja ei toki varmastikkaan polen vika, että eivät runkoja ole saaneet. Stamina kiinnostaisi myös, jos tarjous olisi siihen ollut huomattavasti parempi. Mielummin siihen hintaa tilaan kokonaan uuden postimyyntipyörän.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tuskinpa tehdään.

----------


## JohannesP

Mietin jo viime viestiä lähettäessä, että hyvä aspa olisi saattanut pelastaa tilanteen tarjoomalla korvaavan tuotteen ja väliraha laitettu niin pieneksi ettei olisi tarvinnut kahta kertaa miettiä. 

Esimerkiksi tuo Staminan voisi hinnoitella takuutuotteena sillain ettei siinä ole muuta kuin valmistuskustannukset, onhan Sambolo jo kertaalleen katteet maksanut Evolinkin kohdalla. Tosin Polehan menettäisi enemmän vs antamalla uuden Evolinkin, mutta hyvät asiakaspalvelukokemukset foorumeilla on myös arvokkaita. Ja näistä kannattaisi pienen firman pitää kiinni niin tiukasti kuin realistisesti mahdollista.

----------


## Jami2003

> Tuskinpa tehdään.



Jeps. En oikein usko että Suomessa on yhtään alumiini hitsaus pajaa joka kykenisi pyöränrunkoja teollisesti hitsaamaan. Ainakaan sellaiseen hintaan että sitä voisi isänmaallisellekaan ostajalle tarjota.

----------


## bike futurist

Käsitin, että noissa näyte-erän rungoissa oli jonkinlainen ketjulinjan toleranssi ongelma ja sama muissakin kasaan hitsatuissa. Koko erä siis paalaimeen ja uutta erää odottelemaan.

----------


## Sambolo

Juttelin tänään aspan kanssa, tosiaan jotain clearance ongelmia takakolmiossa. Etukolmiot kuulema kunnossa ja lähetetään yhdessä uusien takakolmioiden kera, nää menee kuitenkin ens vuoden puolelle, helmi/maaliskuulle oli jonkin sortin arvio. Sovittiin nyt omassa keississä että mulle kasataan runko tuosta pien erän etukolmiosta ja varastossa olevasta päivitetystä takakolmiosta joka kuitenkin 1.3(erona 1.4 sisäiset vaijeriviennit,joita 1.4 ei enää ole). Värinä punainen, josta itseasiassa aloin odotellessa pitämään enemmän kuin mustasta. Tää pitäis olla mulla parin viikon sisään, katotaan..

----------


## tchegge_

Se ettei Suomessa pystyisi tekemään pyöriä Polen mittakaavassa ei nyt oikeasti ole totta. Vaatisi tosin metellityöntekijöitä joita homma kiinnostaa.

https://youtu.be/mlIYEdRFQu4

Siinä 10min kohdalla rungon oikomisesta mikä taisi Aasian veijarilta jäädä tekemättä. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## Kiituri

> Laita mrp
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Googlauksen perusteella tuota olisi saatavana keuloihin, mikä se sitten lieneekään. Keula toimii varsin hyvin. Olen sen koonnut itse kun vaihdoin ruodon pidempään ja myös parhailla säädöillä (HSC, LSC, LSR) olevan oikean puolen.

Miten se mrp estäisi takaiskarin pohjaan juuttumista?

----------


## Jokkepappa

Meinasin mrb iskaria

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jami2003

> Se ettei Suomessa pystyisi tekemään pyöriä Polen mittakaavassa ei nyt oikeasti ole totta. Vaatisi tosin metellityöntekijöitä joita homma kiinnostaa.



Ja firman jota homma kiinnostaa. Mitä tulee mittakaavaan niin se on lähinnä liian pientä. Ei se Pole huvikseen ruvennut koneistamaan runkoja itse. Veikkaan että yhtään pajaa ei löytynyt joka olisi ollut ammattitaitoinen valmiiksi ja kiinnostunut hommasta.

Mutta on Polella sen verran pioneeri henkeä että ties vaikka alkavat hitsaamaan rungot itse.

----------


## tchegge_

Näille pienemmille firmoille itse tekeminen on melkeinpä se parempi tapa, näillä ei riitä ostomäärät että jotain toisella puolella palloa olevan pajan johtoa oikeasti kiinnostaa pikkuviat.



Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Jos pystytään 1000-5000 runkoa koneistamaan niin eiköhän 400 runkoa vuoteen onnistuisi suomessa perinteisellä menetelmällä. Investointeja se vaatisi ja katetta varmaan jäisi vähemmän, vastapainoksi ehkä sitten tyytyväisemmät asiakkaat ja vakaampi liiketoiminta? En vaa jaksa uskoa, että polea enää niin paljon nämä ei koneistetut tuotteet edes kiinnostaa, kaikki paukut koneistettujen tuotannon kasvattamisessa ja varmasti satsaavat yhä enemmän vielä sähköiseen tulevaisuuteen. Jatkuva pyörien hinnan nousukin tekee varmaa polelle hyvää, kun eine koneistetutkaan enää niin järkyttävän hintaisia tavanomaisiin verrattuna ole, niin ei ehkä tarvetta myydä budjettipyöriä kun asiakkaat tottuneet kalliiseen? Tai ainakaan ei kannata kilpailla budjettipyörien kanssa, kun niissäkin geot alkanu olemaan tätä päivää.

----------


## Kiituri

Sähköpyörät on muuttaneet suhtautumista pyörän hintaan. >6ke hinta ei nyt niin ihmeellinen asia enää ole.

MUTTA kun pyörän (tai sen puoleen minkä tahansa muunkin härpäkkeen) hinta on kilpailijoita kalliimpi, vastapainona odotusarvo korkeampi. Se ei silti tarkoita että pyörä olisi ajo-ominaisuuksiltaa paras vaan että jotain millä erottua. polella se on takajousitus ja nyt tietysti jyrsitty runko ynnä jossain määrin edelleen geometria.
Tekeekö kumpikaan noista Polen pyöränä paremmaksi kuin muilla?  Ehkä mutta suurimmalle osalle ostajista erolla ei ole merkitystä. SILTI se erilaisuus on jotain mistä on valmis maksamaan. Asialle on monta nimeä kuten luxus- tai premium-tuote.

Itse en varmasti maksaisi perinteisellä tekniikalla olevasta sähköfillarista 8ke mutta Voimasta voisin ja varmaan tulen maksamaankin koska se on erilainen ja koska se erilaisuus ei ole pelkkä maalikuvio vaan sen eteen on tehty töitä muutenkin kuin markkinoinnin vinkkelistä.  Onko erolla minulle lyllertäessäni kotimetsissä mitään merkitystä? No ei varmasti mutta siitähän ei ole kyse.

----------


## Sambolo

1.4 melkeen kasassa.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> 1.4 melkeen kasassa.



Noniin. Onnittelut nopeasta takuu casesta toivottavasti kestää pyörä

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Joo hätänen keissi..  :Leveä hymy:  Mutta onneks pysy vanha kasassa tähän asti.

----------


## sak

> Joo hätänen keissi..  Mutta onneks pysy vanha kasassa tähän asti.



Tuliko sieltä nyt sitten 140 tilalle?

----------


## kauris

Ihan nätin näköinen tuo uusi pyörä tuolla väriyhdistelmällä. Älä laita sitä pinkkiä chainstay suojaa siihen please.

----------


## rocksted

> Ihan nätin näköinen tuo uusi pyörä tuolla väriyhdistelmällä. Älä laita sitä pinkkiä chainstay suojaa siihen please.



Hah, olin tulossa sanomaan prikulleen samaa.

----------


## Sambolo

Hah, joo hakusessa on stealthimpi cs suoja, vähän vaa auki että mikä/millainen. Tällä hetkellä kärjessä VHS 2.0 slapper tape. 

Pyörä 1.4 evolink 140(144mm joustoa). 

Ensityypit sisäpihalla otettu. Tuntuu aika.. downcountrylta  :Leveä hymy:  Tai HT:lta 158 jälkee, vaikka joustossa vain 14mm eroa. Tosin iskari tuntu aika kuivahkolta ja tahmeelta, vähän laitoin srambutteria ja pienen käytön jälkeen vähän herkistyi, mutta on kyllä selkeesti napakamman tuntuinen kuin 158. Tuntuu tehokkaammalta polkea, varmaan vähän leikkisämpi. Toisaalta, vähän mietityttää miltä rytyytys tuntuu. Säätöihin pitää vielä tutustua, kun iskarissa nyt enempi säädettävää. Keula tuntu vähän eri paria olevan, en tiedä pitäiskö laittaa lyhyempi 160mm uudemman mallinen ruoto.

----------


## Kiituri

Onkos tuo punainen paholainen 27.5" kumeilla? Ainakin näyttää siltä.

Minusta taka iskari on väärin päin. Onko kura syynä tuohon vai mikä?  Minä sain Polelta sellaisen muovi läpyskän suojaamaan takaiskaria kuraroiskeilta. Hyvin on toiminut koska juurikaan ei kuraa iskarin liukupinnalle tule.

----------


## Sambolo

29” kiekot 2.4 kumeilla. Empä tiiä, edellisessä oli noin päin ja tässä myös oletuksena noin päin iskari. Mahtuu ainakin juomapullo paremmin. En tiedä onko ajon kannalta vaikutusta. Lokari vielä itseltä asentamatta mutta kyllä se kura silti sinne menee, näik päik säätö nupikoihin kivasti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jagge_

Tietenkin pinkki suojus takas. Ensin luodaan erottuva brändi ja sitten vedetään se vessata alas, ei mitään järkeä. Miten ihmeessä katsoja voi tietää että se on Sambolon fillari jos siinä ei ole pinkkiä suojusta?

----------


## Sambolo

Pitää keksiä uusi tavaramerkki  :Hymy:

----------


## Kiituri

Ketjut ei kyllä omassa Evolinkissä hakkaa takahaarukkaan. Olen siis kokenut suojat turhiksi. Läskissä kalke ja kolina on jatkuvaa vaikka on suoja.

Painesäiliöllä oleva iskari tosiaan taitaa haukata tilaa pullolta. Pitääpä koittaa huomioida kun olen nyt ostamassa uutta takaiskaria heittämällä Rockkarilla sitä kuuluisaa vesilintua.
Tarkoitus ostaa pidempi takaiskari 190/50 -> 200/57 ja kasvatta sägi lähemmäs 40%. Olen havainnut keulan uudistuksen jälkeen että ulosjoustovarat on hyvin tärkeä juttu mukavuudelle.
Tämä iskarin pidennyt antaisi mahdollisuuden vaihtaa taakse 27.5 x 3"

----------


## Benny

> Ketjut ei kyllä omassa Evolinkissä hakkaa takahaarukkaan. Olen siis kokenut suojat turhiksi. Läskissä kalke ja kolina on jatkuvaa vaikka on suoja.
> 
> Painesäiliöllä oleva iskari tosiaan taitaa haukata tilaa pullolta. Pitääpä koittaa huomioida kun olen nyt ostamassa uutta takaiskaria heittämällä Rockkarilla sitä kuuluisaa vesilintua.
> Tarkoitus ostaa pidempi takaiskari 190/50 -> 200/57 ja kasvatta sägi lähemmäs 40%. Olen havainnut keulan uudistuksen jälkeen että ulosjoustovarat on hyvin tärkeä juttu mukavuudelle.
> Tämä iskarin pidennyt antaisi mahdollisuuden vaihtaa taakse 27.5 x 3"



Ei hakkaa mullakaan, mutta omassa on 142mm perä ja non boost kammet/ratas. Tuo varmaan vaikuttaa asiaan...?

----------


## Sambolo

Mitä tossa pyörä väärinpäin kampia pyörittelin vaihteita säätäessä niin pienemmillä rattailla hinkkas ketju seat stayhin. En muista oliko sama juttu vanhemmassa, muistelisin, että läheltä ois menny, mut ei kuitenkaan osunut. Ei nyt tuossa pihatestissä hakannu cs:ään, mutta varmasti rymistellessä siihenkin. Ei vissiin mikää kestävin maali myöskään tuo punanen ja vaurioituessaan alta paistaa komeesti valkonen pohjamaali, ni mielellään suojaa hyvin. Tohon seatstayn kohtaan mietin ihan tommosta kumimastikkiteippiä. Jotku laittaneet noita stfu ohjureitakin.

----------


## Kiituri

Alunperin eturatas on 3mm offsetilla.

Kyllä niihin pyöriin naarmuja tulee. Se on elämää ja ne on ostettu ajoon eikä koristeeksi.

----------


## Sambolo

Se on totta, mutta en siltikään halua että cs näyttää haulikolla ammutulta, eikä se mekkalakaan kiva ole  :Leveä hymy:  just kattelin tota vanhaa runkoa, siinäki ihan hyvin jälkeä vaikka neopreenit ollu, tosin ne välillä liikkunut. Läpinäkyvää kiveniskuteippiä oon laittanu kriittisimpiin kohtiin. Ei ihan hirveesti vakuuta tuo maali muutenkaan, harmaa oli parempi ja armollisempi.

----------


## kauris

Siis hinkkaako ketju jo ihan vain pienimmällä rattaalla kampia pyöritellessä???

----------


## Sambolo

Mahdollisesti, tai ainakin lähellä. Vissiin normaalia näissä, en kyllä muista oliko vanhassa. Tällee aattelin auojata, kunhan tuota teippiä löytäis jostain.

----------


## Benny

> Mahdollisesti, tai ainakin lähellä. Vissiin normaalia näissä, en kyllä muista oliko vanhassa. Tällee aattelin auojata, kunhan tuota teippiä löytäis jostain.



Vinkkaa tännekkin, jos löydät tuota alkuperäisen tyyppistä teippiä jostain.

----------


## Kiituri

> Se on totta, mutta en siltikään halua että cs näyttää haulikolla ammutulta, eikä se mekkalakaan kiva ole  just kattelin tota vanhaa runkoa, siinäki ihan hyvin jälkeä vaikka neopreenit ollu, tosin ne välillä liikkunut. Läpinäkyvää kiveniskuteippiä oon laittanu kriittisimpiin kohtiin. Ei ihan hirveesti vakuuta tuo maali muutenkaan, harmaa oli parempi ja armollisempi.



Joo, takahaarukan suojaksen kanssa just noin. Tarkoitinkin enempi yleisesti että kyllä niitä jälkiä tulee sinne tälle.

Oikein hyvä suojateippi on vaikka Biltemasta saatava farkun takapuskurin suojaamisen tarkoitettu läpinäkyvä kirkas teippi. Se on muistaakseni 30cm leveä ja metrin mittainen joten siitä saa mukavasti leikeltyä. Olen käyttänyt sitä kuramopossa suojaamaan runkoputkia mihin saappaat hankaa. Toistaiseksi teippi on voitolla tuossa kisassa eli kestävää teilliä tuo on. Siinä teipissä on molemmin puolin poistettava kalvo. Toisella puolen tietty liimapintaa varten mutta siinä yllättäen oli myös paraatipuolella ohut suojakalvo mitä en kyllä ensin tajunnut. Ihmettelin vaan että lähteepä helposti teippi kesimään mutta sen ohuen suojakalvo kun poisti niin alla oli paksu ja todella kova varsinainen suojateippi.
Tuon teipin liimakin on rajua kun on pysynyt vuosia pyöreässä (ehkä 25mm) putkessa eikö ole edes ympäti vedetty. Kilinää ja kolinaa tuo ei tietty estä.

----------


## Sambolo

> Vinkkaa tännekkin, jos löydät tuota alkuperäisen tyyppistä teippiä jostain.




3M:n mukaan ETRA:sta pitäisi löytyä, käyn tänään kysäsemässä. Kyseessä tämä teippi: Scotch® Kumimastikteippi 2228, 25 mm x 3 m | 3M Suomi 

Kiituri: tuo sun mainitsema kalvo ihan pöllön hintanen, biltemassa kapeampaa moni metrinen rulla samanlaista tavaraa 7,90e, ite käytin sitä. Tuo puskurin suojateippi oli muistaakseni jotain 32,90e tms.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Tämäkö: https://www.biltema.fi/autoilu---mp/...lvo-2000031843

YT Jeffsystä kesii alkuperäiset suojateippaukset aika rumasti ja uudet pitäis laittaa kun kengät ruopii takahaarukasta kuidut esiin..

----------


## Benny

> 3M:n mukaan ETRA:sta pitäisi löytyä, käyn tänään kysäsemässä. Kyseessä tämä teippi: Scotch® Kumimastikteippi 2228, 25 mm x 3 m | 3M Suomi 
> 
> Kiituri: tuo sun mainitsema kalvo ihan pöllön hintanen, biltemassa kapeampaa moni metrinen rulla samanlaista tavaraa 7,90e, ite käytin sitä. Tuo puskurin suojateippi oli muistaakseni jotain 32,90e tms.

----------


## Benny

> 3M:n mukaan ETRA:sta pitäisi löytyä, käyn tänään kysäsemässä. Kyseessä tämä teippi: Scotch® Kumimastikteippi 2228, 25 mm x 3 m | 3M Suomi



Kiitos!

----------


## Sambolo

> Tämäkö: https://www.biltema.fi/autoilu---mp/...lvo-2000031843
> 
> YT Jeffsystä kesii alkuperäiset suojateippaukset aika rumasti ja uudet pitäis laittaa kun kengät ruopii takahaarukasta kuidut esiin..



Niillä on kolmea eri, toi sit se pitkä kapee rulla mikä 7,90e ja sit se kallis 32,90e maksava. Ite otin sen halvimman, riittoisin ja vähemmä leikeltävää. https://www.biltema.fi/autoilu---mp/...-cm-2000034957

----------


## Sambolo

> Kiitos!



Kävin etralla, ei ole heillä..

----------


## MRe

^Muistaakseni itse tilasin eBaysta... postit maksoi muistaakseni enemmän kuin teippi. Tuota ei ilmeisesti myy kukaan Suomessa.

----------


## Sambolo

Heikosti google antaa tuloksia mistään päi maailmast. Tilaan varmaan sit kaupallista versiota.

----------


## kauris

Itse en löytänyt Suomesta vaan tilasin amazon tai ebay.de:stä
tällaisen. https://ep1.pinkbike.org/p6pb21803735/p6pb21803735.jpg

Lisäsin siitä kerroksen olemassa olevan muovisen cs suojan päälle lisäeristykseksi. Ei niinkään rungon suojaksi vaan entistä paremmaksi äänenvaimennukseksi.

----------


## hece

Laitoin omaan Evolinkkiin tällaista: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06XXH2Y...740111_TE_item
Tuota ei tosin nyt ole saatavilla. Päälle sähköteippiä niin pysyy siistimpänä ja on hyvin pysynyt. Laitoin vielä ekstrapaloja alle nystyröiksi:


Tuo seatstayn ja ketjun väli on todella pieni pienimmällä rattaalla, ehkä joku kestävä, paksu kiveniskuteippi mahtuu siihen mutta ei enää oikein tuo maskiteippi.

----------


## Laars

Marsh Guardin slapper tapea saa monista paikoista:
https://www.bike24.com/p2308407.html

Se on juuri oikeaa tavaraa.

----------


## Benny

> Kävin etralla, ei ole heillä..



Aw tools näkyi myös olevan jälleenmyyjä. Käyn siellä kyselemässä, kun sattuu olemaan tuossa naapurissa.

----------


## Jukka4130

STFU-ketjuvaimennin on hyvä lisä Evolink-runkoihin. Poistaa suuren osan ketjun vapaaliikkeestä, mikä jo itsessään suojaa takahaarukkaa ja tekee pyörästä samalla selvästi hiljaisemman. Staminassa STFU toimitetaan vakiona mukana.

----------


## Lare

https://www.taperoll.fi/3M-2228-KUMI.../pE222850-RLA/

Eiks tää ole samaa matskua leveämpänä?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Jos on lähellä firma mikä yliteippaa autoja ja tekee kiveniskusuojauksia kirkkaalla kalvolla, niin näistä firmoista voi myös käydä kyselemässä. Heillä jää usein muotoon leikatuista kalvoista hukkapaloja mitä säästävät. Itse ainakin sain eräästä yrityksestä niitä hukkakalvoja ihan ilmaiseksi ottaa mukaan. Olen toki asioinut yrityksessä pari kertaa myös auton kanssa, mutta tuskin kukaan kysymisestä pahastuu. Ja nuo heidän autoissa käyttämät läpinäkyvät kiveniskusuojakalvot ovat erittäin laadukkaita.

----------


## Sambolo

Laitoin nyt tähän hätää vaa tot kiveniskuteippiä seatstayhin, että pääsee ajamaan. Alas liskon nahkaa, uus paranneltu malli(musta  :Irvistys:   ) on kumipintainen alta joten pysyy paikallaan paremmin, jopa liian hyvin, kiinnitettyään, ei pysty sitä pyöritellä ja liikuttaa mihinkään  :Leveä hymy:  Ei osu ketju pienimmällä rattaalla seat stayhin, mutta lähellä se on.

----------


## Benny

> Laitoin nyt tähän hätää vaa tot kiveniskuteippiä seatstayhin, että pääsee ajamaan. Alas liskon nahkaa, uus paranneltu malli(musta   ) on kumipintainen alta joten pysyy paikallaan paremmin, jopa liian hyvin, kiinnitettyään, ei pysty sitä pyöritellä ja liikuttaa mihinkään  Ei osu ketju pienimmällä rattaalla seat stayhin, mutta lähellä se on.



Onks toi glöki olut?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kauris

Huomenna tornariin ajamaan?

----------


## Sambolo

Benny, kyllä se on, toimi asennusjuomana  :Hymy:  

kauris: mulla on aika pahat traumat tornarista kurakelillä, tai itse ajaminenhan oli kyllä hauskaa, sen jälkee ei.. se savi imeytyy sieluun asti..  :Leveä hymy:  varmaan kyllä sieläkin aika jäistä, niin kuin tampatuilla poluilla tänään. Sattumalta tossa juttelin just yhen lanssikuskinkin kanssa, joka puhu huomisesta tornarista  :Leveä hymy: 


Tänään ensityypit maastossa. Sanotaan, että kaikki evolinkit on yhtä hyviä polkea. En ole analyyttinen kuski,mutta kyllä tää 1.4 140 on huomatavasti tehokkaamman tuntuinen polkea kuin 158, alkujousto on todella jämy ja tuntuu melkein samalta iskari auki mitä 158 lukittuna. En tiedä onko ero 140 vs 158 vai 1.3 vs 1.4 vai näiden yhdistelmää. 

Täytyy myös todeta, että kyllä se Leo on ollut taas oikeilla jäljillä, väittäessään, että korkea bb parempi mutkissa. Tommone tekninen tiukka mutkapätkä, mikä vaatii multa yleensä monta yritystä, että menee edes läpi, meni ekalla nopeamman tuntuisesti kuin koskaan, ei mitää dataa tämän tueksi, puhdas mutu. 

Tänään oli myös erittäin liukasta jäineen ja märkyleineen, mutta huomasin myös toisen asian. Valittu linja piti paremmin kuin koskaan ja välillä se tuntui liukkauden takia suorastaan ihmeeltä. Alkuun perus enskapätkällä meinas tulla karvan alle 30% sagilla käytettyä melkeen koko jousto, vaikka mitään kummosta droppia tai hyppyä ei ollut. Mietin jo, että mahtaako tässä jousituksen progressiivisuus riittää mun kokoiselle. Sit muistin, että iskarissa oli LSC säätö, mitä monarchissa ei ollut, sainkin jo pienen vinkin sen säädöstä ja säädin sitä ihan reilusti plussalle, jonka jälkeen vaikutti siltä ettei tarvi pelätä läpilyöntejä. Pitää varmaan vielä hakea oikeen sweetspotti säädöistä, kun pääsee kunnolla luukuttamaan. Superdeluxe ultimate toimi kyllä hienosti. Vaikka oli eritti  tehokas polkea, niin rytyytys tuntui smootilta. Varmaan sitten kunnon rölli kivikossa eroa tulee 158 hyväksi.

Mulla oli alkuun aika paljon sägiä keulassa ja ajattelin, että kun on suositeltua pidempi keula niin se on hyvä niin. Keula vaan tuntui liian löröltä perään verrattuna, niin päädyin lisäämään siihen painetta ja näin tuli paremmin perään mätsäävä keula ja pyörä alkoi tuntua aika kivan napakalta ja leikkisältä. Jostain syystä mun kryptoniitti manuaali, tuntui myös sujuvan paremmin, mulla on semmone pien lyhyt silta minkä aina ylitän kotiin tullessa, toimii mun manuaalimittarina, harvoin pääsen ees kunnolla sitä yli, mutta nyt meni sillan jälkeenkin joku ~viitisen metriä  :Leveä hymy:  

Tällä hetkellä ei tunnu lainkaan siltä, että tää 1.4 140 ois ollu jonkinlainen downgreidaus 1.3 158 verrattuna, lähinnä vaan positiivisia tuntemuksia. Pari pientä miinusta kyllä. En tiedä johtuuko jyrkemmästä satulakulmasta(tosin mulla pidempi keula niin onko edes vaikutusta), että käsille tuli hieman enemmän painetta, reilun 17km ajelun jälkeen alkoi melkeen sormet puutua, vähän tosin tuntui, ettei ergon gripit ollu ihan oikeessa asennossa. Korkeempi bb heijastuu myös korkeempaan satulakorkeuteen, pyörään noustessa, jalat laittaessa maahan jne, pyörä tuntuu korkeammalta. Tässä kyllä jostain syystä tuo sama dropperi menee syvemmälle mitä vanhassa, en tiedä saisko pidemmän dropperin laitettua. 

Mutjoo, sellaista, erittäin paljon nautin ajosta tänään, enkä malta odottaa, että pääsee taas!

Disclaimer: kokemukset saattavat sisältää uutuuden viehätystä ja placeboa, tosin odotukset eivät olleet suuret.

----------


## kauris

Tarkoititko kuitenkin HSC etkä LSC säätöä? High speed compressionin kai pitäisi auttaa siihen läpilyöntiin isommissa iskuissa. Toki voit lisätä tarvittaessa iskariin tokeneita.

----------


## Sambolo

Näissä vaan LSC, se joka tapauksessa jätti enemmän pelivaraa.

----------


## karhu12

Kertokaas viisaammat, että riittääkö Evolinkin v1.3 --> v1.4 päivitykseen pelkkä takaiskarin päivitys (200x57mm --> 210x55mm, plug&play?) vai pitääkö olla jokin uusi headset myös, jotta geosta tulee oikea? Lueskelin Polen viime keväänä ilmoitusta, jossa mainitsivat myös headsetin. Kittiä tosin ei heiltä ole tullut, joten ajattelin itse päivitellä, kun vanha iskari antautui ja tekee mieli kokeilla coilia.

Edessä mulla on 150mm. Onko tätä järkeä samalla päivittää 160mm, jos talvella tulisi sopivaa tarjousta vastaan?

----------


## Sambolo

Jos ei haittaa että keulakulma jyrkkenee niin sitten. Pidempi iskari tavallaan nostaa pyörää keskeltä.

----------


## Kiituri

Sambolo, jos keulassasi ei ole RC2 patruunaa, niin hanki sellainen. Kun saat LSC ja HSC erikseen niin johan alkaa tapahtua ja keula muuttuu aivan toiseksi.

----------


## Kiituri

> Kertokaas viisaammat, että riittääkö Evolinkin v1.3 --> v1.4 päivitykseen pelkkä takaiskarin päivitys (200x57mm --> 210x55mm, plug&play?) vai pitääkö olla jokin uusi headset myös, jotta geosta tulee oikea? Lueskelin Polen viime keväänä ilmoitusta, jossa mainitsivat myös headsetin. Kittiä tosin ei heiltä ole tullut, joten ajattelin itse päivitellä, kun vanha iskari antautui ja tekee mieli kokeilla coilia.
> 
> Edessä mulla on 150mm. Onko tätä järkeä samalla päivittää 160mm, jos talvella tulisi sopivaa tarjousta vastaan?



Kannattaa harkita että takaiskarissa olisi pidempi joustokin kun kerran vaihdat sen pidemmäksi. Tuohon päivitykseen kuuluu pidempi keulakin muistaakseni ja epäkesko headset millä saa keulasta loivemman. 

Ja sama neuvo kuin Sambalolle, osta keulaan RC2 vaimennin samalla jos hommaat pidemän ruodon. Takaiskariksi osta vaikka Cane Creek missä on kunnon säädöt jottei tarvi prikkapakkojen kanssa leikkiä perusäätöjä hakiessa.

----------


## Sambolo

Oon tota keulan vaimentimen päivitystä miettiny, kuin myös ilmamännän. Toisaalta, ei hirveesti moitteita keulasta ollu. Tässä tulee nyt sen verta pitkä tauko ajamiseen, että olis kyllä aikaa päivitellä osia, vois olla ihan terapeuttistakin  :Leveä hymy:  Toisaalta samasta syystä ei kiinnostais laittaa rahaa kiinni pyörään. Tosin voi olla, että tosta tulee kuntoutuksee gravel pyörä, niin kevyempi kiekko/rengas setti vois olla jees.

----------


## kauris

Mulla on nykyään zeb ultimate, ennen Pike rc pelkällä lsc:llä ja vanhemmalla vaimentimella. En mä nyt ihan mullistavaa ole kokenut vaihdon myötä. Hyvä keula toki.

----------


## Kiituri

^mulla Evolinkissä Pike RC ja se on kyllä surkein keula ikinä. Ruodon vaihto 10mm pidempään ja RC2 muutti tilanteen täysin. Parannus johtui tuosta RC2 vaimentimesta. Säätämien on tietty vähän haasvampaa mutta ei se vaikeaa ole. Nyt keula elää terävissäkin töyssyissä (kivet) eikä hakkaa käsille. Aiemmin keulaan ei uskaltanut luottaa rytyytyksessä ollenkaan mutta nyt meno on tasaista ja keula seuraa maan pintaa eikä silti sukella.

----------


## hece

> Kannattaa harkita että takaiskarissa olisi pidempi joustokin kun kerran vaihdat sen pidemmäksi. Tuohon päivitykseen kuuluu pidempi keulakin muistaakseni ja epäkesko headset millä saa keulasta loivemman. 
> 
> Ja sama neuvo kuin Sambalolle, osta keulaan RC2 vaimennin samalla jos hommaat pidemän ruodon. Takaiskariksi osta vaikka Cane Creek missä on kunnon säädöt jottei tarvi prikkapakkojen kanssa leikkiä perusäätöjä hakiessa.



10mm pidempi iskari muuttaa jousituksen vipusuhdetta niin että joustomatkaa tulee 4mm lisää vaikka iskun pituus lyhenee 2mm. 210x55 on siis 1.4:n koko jolla saa 144mm joustoa: https://polebicycles.com/evolink/evolink-1-4/

----------


## Sambolo

Tässä vielä käppyröitä. Tuo antisquatin ero oli ehkä helpoiten huomattavissa. Myös herkemmältä tuntuu silti jousitus, mutta lyö myös läpi herkemmin. En ihan ymmärrä tuota mid stroken isompaa progressiivisuutta(parempi mid stroke tuki?) kun eikös tuo käppyrä näytä just päin vastoin? Tai siis joo vipusuhde muuttuu enempi tuolla mid stroken alueella, mutta pysyy kauttaaltaan myös korkeampana. Ei vissii tämmöselle painavemmalle kuskille ainakaan positiivinen päivitys?

----------


## Kiituri

> 10mm pidempi iskari muuttaa jousituksen vipusuhdetta niin että joustomatkaa tulee 4mm lisää vaikka iskun pituus lyhenee 2mm. 210x55 on siis 1.4:n koko jolla saa 144mm joustoa: https://polebicycles.com/evolink/evolink-1-4/



10mm pidempi keula, perään ei saa RC2 vaimenninta vaihdettua  :Hymy:

----------


## hece

> Tässä vielä käppyröitä. Tuo antisquatin ero oli ehkä helpoiten huomattavissa. Myös herkemmältä tuntuu silti jousitus, mutta lyö myös läpi herkemmin. En ihan ymmärrä tuota mid stroken isompaa progressiivisuutta(parempi mid stroke tuki?) kun eikös tuo käppyrä näytä just päin vastoin? Tai siis joo vipusuhde muuttuu enempi tuolla mid stroken alueella, mutta pysyy kauttaaltaan myös korkeampana. Ei vissii tämmöselle painavemmalle kuskille ainakaan positiivinen päivitys?



Tuosta leverage ratio käppyrästä nappasin valkoisen alueen luvut:

 *1.3* *1.4* 
38mm (27/26 %)  2.60     2.78
93mm (66/65 %)  2.39     2.465
Muutos          -0.21    -0.315
Muutos %        -8%   -  11%

Eli 1.4:lla tippuu vipusuhde keskialueella 11%, kun 1.3:lla se tippuu 8%. Oletus että sägi on säädetty jousella tuohon samaan 38mm:iin (~27/26 %). Tarkoittaa tietysti että 1.4:llä pitää olla suuremmat paineet ilmaiskarissa. Mullakin ~100kg kuskina paineet siinä 275 PSI -paikkeilla 1.3 140 Evossa. Ei liene ongelma jos iskari sen kestää ongelmitta? Mikä lie RS deluxen maksimi?

----------


## Sambolo

Tuossa superdeluxe ultimatessa max 325 psi. Itellä nyt jossai 290-300 psi tienoilla, sagia vähän alle 30% ja isommassa rollissa ja tommoses dropis mikä tulee vähän loivalle niin kaikki jousto menee. Öpaut samat paineet oli mulla 30% sägillä 158 ja samoilla spoteilla joustovaraa jäi ihan hyvin. 1.4 testissä lämpötila oli jotai nollasta -2 asteeseen. Mut siis, ton mukaan sagiä vois vielä vähän vähentääkin. Voi olla että kokeilen lisätä spaceria iskariin, jotenkin haluun, että pelivaraa jää

----------


## Sambolo

Lopulliset suojat ketjujen pauketta vastaan laitettu. Marshguard slapper teippiä seat stayhyn ja VHS 2.0 chainstayhyn.

----------


## jame1967

Kun tuossa rungossa lukee Toyota niin mikä auto olisi Taiga tai Stamina ?

----------


## Jokkepappa

Lada ja mosse


Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

> Kun tuossa rungossa lukee Toyota niin mikä auto olisi Taiga tai Stamina ?



Siis nehän on vaa Toyotan eri malleja  :Hymy:  Vitsillä laitoin ton toitsumerkin kuvia varten kun tuli vastaan tavaroita penkoessa. Toitsu sopis varmaa paremmi johki trekkiin, Polehan on pyörien Koenigsegg  :Hymy: 
Vielä pitäis vähä huoltaa ja päivitellä niin ois Pole valmis odottelemaan parantumista.

----------


## Sambolo

Oon alkanut välillä miettimään onko pyörä ”liian hyvä” mulle  :Leveä hymy:  Antaa niin paljon varmuutta, että tulee ajettua välillä yli omien taitorajojen ja sit tuleeki pannuja. Toissapäivänä pääsin ekan kerra maastoon takas siten kesäkuun pannujen, missä meni sivuristiside polvesta ja nivelsiteitä sormista. Rauhallisesti oli aloitettava, mut ei menny kauaakaan kun ajoin jo ihan limiiteillä typerän riskialttiisti. Pääty taas lenkki mojoviin pannuihin, jotenkin ajattelin että puu voisi toimia catchiberminä, mut eise ihan toiminu niin ja otb sen puun juuresta hyvillä vauhdeilla.. Samaa kättä taas loukkasin, mut ehkäpä nyt vältyin pahimmalta. Rupesin vaan miettimään onko tää uus normaali, että aina odotettavissa pannut ku menee ajamaan, kun ei voi pidätellä omia menohalujaan  :No huh!:  Silti mietin myös et tarvisinko sittenkin pidempijoustoisen pyörän  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tchegge_

Hommaat vaan jonkun täysjäykän 29"renkaisen. Muutama sekunti ilman jarruttamista alamäkeen suomalaisella metsäpolulla niin alkaa puskea jännäkakkaa ajohousuun. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

On mulla 26 ht! Dirtti, se kyllä antaa vähän perspektiiviä. Ja näköjää toi pannuttelu vähän hillitsee menohaluja, tänään ihan mummona poluilla..

----------


## veke

Himmaile sen verta, että pysyt kunnossa. Noita sun juttuja ja videoita on ilo seurata.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Evolinkki on aika anteeksi antava vekotin. Tulisko vähemmän anteeksi antavalla vielä sitten pahempaa jälkeä...

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Tuossa ihan julkisesta lähteestä katselin Polen liikevaihtoa ja varsinkin liiketappiota, joka näkyy olleen kasvavassa trendissä.  Kuinkahan tuossa mahtaa käydä?  

Ja Evolink, joka tässä keskustelussa on aiheena, on kyllä mainio.  158 tuli jonkun aikaa omistettua ja havaittua että jos pitää kovista vauhdista niin Polen valikoimasta löytyy.  Joten toivoisi yrityksen menestyvän.

----------


## zort

Polea (niinkuin Mondrakeria ja Nicolaitakin) käy kiittäminen maastopyörien geometrian muutoksesta parempaan suuntaan. Siinä kehitys on ollut huimaava muutaman vuoden sisällä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bndit

Kyllä se menestyy, rahaa on palanut nyt vaan  *itusti että CNC-hommelit on saatu hierottua kuntoon ennen kuin pääsee tuottamaan oikeasti pyöriä.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Kyllä se menestyy, rahaa on palanut nyt vaan  *itusti että CNC-hommelit on saatu hierottua kuntoon ennen kuin pääsee tuottamaan oikeasti pyöriä.



Jep, Poleen voi suhtautua edelleen startupina mielestäni. Yritys on investoinut paljon etupainotteisesti omaan tuotantoon eikä ihme, että tulos on pakkasella. Jos saavat riittävästi tilausvolyymiä sisään, niin kyllä se tulos alkaa kääntymään.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Kyllä se menestyy, rahaa on palanut nyt vaan  *itusti että CNC-hommelit on saatu hierottua kuntoon ennen kuin pääsee tuottamaan oikeasti pyöriä.



Voi olla näin.  

 Mutta Polen sivuilla hiukan ihmetytti kun näkyi vain Taival, Evolink ja Voima, joista vain viimemainittu näytti CNC- koneella koneistamalla valmistetulla.  Aikaisemmin on ollut myös Machine ja Stamina jotka oli koneistamalla tehtyjä.   Eli luulisi olevan vähän enemmän valikoimaa koneistamalla tehdyistä kun kerran on isot CNC-koneinvestoinnit tehty.

----------


## JohnnyBuzz

> Voi olla näin.  
> 
>  Mutta Polen sivuilla hiukan ihmetytti kun näkyi vain Taival, Evolink ja Voima, joista vain viimemainittu näytti CNC- koneella koneistamalla valmistetulla.  Aikaisemmin on ollut myös Machine ja Stamina jotka oli koneistamalla tehtyjä.   Eli luulisi olevan vähän enemmän valikoimaa koneistamalla tehdyistä kun kerran on isot CNC-koneinvestoinnit tehty.



Eikös Leo ajanut viime vuonna Trans Madeiralla luomu prototyypilla, joka muistutti paljon Voimaa. Chainstay oli samaa designia. Tiedä sitten olisiko moinen tulossa Staminan tilalle.

----------


## Wolfberg

Jos halutaan pitää (premium)brändistä kiinni niin miten on mahdollista, että tälläinen päästetään tuotantolinjan tarkastuksesta kuluttajalle eteenpäin?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Jos halutaan pitää (premium)brändistä kiinni niin miten on mahdollista, että tälläinen päästetään tuotantolinjan tarkastuksesta kuluttajalle eteenpäin?



Hyvä kysymys.  Pole todella profiloituu hyvin selkeästi premiumbrändiin ja silloin yleensä kilpaillaan mm huippuluokan laadulla eikä silloin tuotteissa saa missään nimessä olla jo heti silminnähden havaittavia virheitä. Eikä tietenkään myöskään isoja puutteita toimitussisällössä, jos niistä ei ole etukäteen sovittu asiakkaan kanssa.
Vaikka kuvassa kyse varmaankin on vain kosmeettisesta seikasta, ovat tällaiset kuvat nykyään laajalle levitessään varsin vahingollisia.  Tällaiset kuuluisi paremminkin sellaisiin tuotteisiin joissa kilpaillaan edullisella hinnalla, ja Pole ei kuulu siihen ryhmään.

----------


## Gargamel

> Aikaisemmin on ollut myös Machine ja Stamina jotka oli koneistamalla tehtyjä.   Eli luulisi olevan vähän enemmän valikoimaa koneistamalla tehdyistä kun kerran on isot CNC-koneinvestoinnit tehty.



Mm. tuohon Kokkonen vastasi Pinkbiken tuoreessa podcastissa. En nyt ala referoimaan kun en tarkasti muista. 

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/the-pi...batteries.html

----------


## Sambolo

Joo ”akustinen voima” tulee staminan tilalle. Pinkbiken kommenteissa kehuskeltiin, että 70% vähennetty työvoimaa.

Mutta otsikon aiheeseen.

Nyt on päässy enempi parkkia ajamaan uudella 1.4 evolinkillä. Toistaseks joustovarat riittäneet hyvin, vaikka suht isojakin juttuja ajanut. Toki jotku sendaukset flätille pohjannut. Super deluxe ultimate tuntuu niiiiiiiin paljon paremmalta kuin mitä monarchi tuntui 158:ssa, vähempi jousto toimii siten paljon paremmin, mukava paukuttaa menemään.

----------


## Pred

> Jep, Poleen voi suhtautua edelleen startupina mielestäni. Yritys on investoinut paljon etupainotteisesti omaan tuotantoon eikä ihme, että tulos on pakkasella. Jos saavat riittävästi tilausvolyymiä sisään, niin kyllä se tulos alkaa kääntymään.



Investoinnit menee taseeseen ja poistoina sitten erääntyy kuluksi tulevina vuosina. Eli ei ne selitä sukeltanutta tulosta. Tuotekehityskulut voidaan myös aktivoida taseeseen ja poistaa kun niiden ansiosta alkaa tulemaan tuloja. Usein tämä onkin järkevää kun oman pääoman riittävyys on kriittistä. Nyt se on ollut negatiivinen kahdessa viime tilinpäätöksessä. Osakeyhtiölain mukaan tästä pitää tehdä rekisteriin ilmoitus. Rahoituksen hankintaa merkintä vaikeuttaa ja yleensä tavarantoimittajille pitää silloin maksaa kaikki etukäteen. Käyttökate on ollut 2018 8,6% plussalla, mutta sen jälkeen syöksy on vain jyrkentynyt ja 2021 käyttökate -102,3%.

 Ylärivilta on kadonnut 2019-2021 reilu miljoona ja kulupuoli ei ole jostain syystä sopeutunut. Maailmalla varmaan olisi ollut kysyntää, mutta tavaraa ei ole saatu maailmalle.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kiitokset Predille asiantuntevasta kommentista.

----------


## hece

Voimaa on tehty koneet punaisina koko vuosi tehokkaammalla prosessilla kuin Staminaa. Akkujen kanssa ollut saatavuusongelmia, eli runkoja on kai vieläkin toimittamatta osin mutta jospa ei olisi koneita tarvinnut seisottaa. Osa kuitenkin vain runkosetteinä eli osien katteet jääneet saamatta. Kaikki takuu-staminatkin lienee tehty jo tovi sitten. Tänä vuonna pitäisi kaiken järjen mukaan suunta olla jo paljon parempi busineksessa mutta aika näyttää. Uusille CNC-koneille olisi tarvis mutta toimitusaika niissäkin pompannut. Evolink 140 v1.4 -rungot tuli vihdoin mutta musta tuntuu ettei niitä kovin paljoa tullut.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Toivotaan näin. Tulevaisuutta tosin voi sekoittaa lisää monien ekonomistien ennustama taantuma joka leikkaa kansalaisten ostovoimaa lisää jo koetun korkean inflaation lisäksi. Tämä epäilemättä vaikuttaisi ei välttämättömien tavaroiden markkinaan.

----------


## Bndit

Taantuma ei hetkauta premium-tuotteiden kysyntää tai myyntiä. Mikä siihen vaikuttaa nyt on tuotteiden saatavuus, rikkailla on rahaa mutta ne ei voi ostaa mitään kun saatavuus on huono. Voima ei ole mikään Canyon, ostajakunta on erilaista. Veikkaan että Voimaa menee niin paljon kun Pole ehtii tekemään ja komponenttejä riittää. Ja vaikka tämä Suomi on kärpäsen uloste millään markkinoilla, veikkaan että Pole on kumminkin sen verran arvostettu merkki maailmalla että komponentteja riittää sinne edes jotenkin vaikka on pieni toimija. Ainakin toivon niin.

----------


## kauris

Mutta tuo yllä linkitetyn kuvan tilanne on kyllä vähän outo, kun osia oli puuttunut noin paljon. Onhan niistä täytynyt ilmoittaa ja kysyä, että haluaako asiakas tuotteen silti. Siitä olin lukenut, että akkuja on puuttunut mutta yllä mainitut puutteet kuulostavat tosi oudoilta. Missähän alkuperäinen lähde on? Jos siihen asiaan olisi jo tullut täydennystä. Ja miksei kysy valmistajalta eli Polelta mitä ne punaiset pisteet on, miksi ne on siinä ja miten tilanne korjataan. Eikö siellä vieläkään toimi se asiakaspalvelu? Olin luullut ja toivonut, että olisivat saaneet sen kuntoon. Kurallahan se pitkään oli jo sanomista tuli mutta sitä sitten on pyydelty anteeksi ja sanottu tilanteen parantuneen.

----------


## Sambolo

Leo oli kyllä vastannu et lipsahtanu asiakkaalle runko jossa pintakäsittely mennyt pieleen tms.

----------


## Bndit

Niin siis selvennykseksi niille jotka kommentoi kuvaa tietämättä siitä mitään, se on Pole rider's groupin FB-sivulta jonka ylläpitäjinä on mm. itse Leo Kokkonen eli eiköhän Leo ole asian hoitanut niin kuin Sambolo tiesi. Meni 5 sekunttia asian selvittämiseen. Mutta ymmärrän kyllä miksi täälläkin dissaillaan Polea, toisten menestys aiheuttaa harmitusta.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Täällä ollut kaksi evolinkkiä ja runkohan on huikea, jos unohdetaan paino, parhaita pyöriä tarkoitukseensa mitä itsellä ollut, n.10 saman tyyliluokan fillaria. 

Suomalaisuus herätti luottoa takuuasioihin ja aspan helppouteen, no siinä oli jonkun verran vaikeuksia, takuuasioita ei onneksi tarvinnut testata. 

Näihin koneistettuihin ei itsellä riittäisi usko, sen verran tuossa on ollut pomppuja matkassa, mutta niinhän aina uusissa ideoissa. Mutta näin pienipalkkaisena harrastajana, haluan että pyöräni ovat ajossa, speksailla voi sitten off seasonilla jos siltä tuntuu. 

Eikä ole jäänyt Polen suhteen mitään hampaankoloon, jos Evolinkkiä vastaava pyörä vielä löytyy jatkossa valikoimasta ja tulisi jopa uusia innovaatioita siihen niin olen pelkkänä korvana.

----------


## kauris

> Niin siis selvennykseksi niille jotka kommentoi kuvaa tietämättä siitä mitään, se on Pole rider's groupin FB-sivulta jonka ylläpitäjinä on mm. itse Leo Kokkonen eli eiköhän Leo ole asian hoitanut niin kuin Sambolo tiesi. Meni 5 sekunttia asian selvittämiseen. Mutta ymmärrän kyllä miksi täälläkin dissaillaan Polea, toisten menestys aiheuttaa harmitusta.



Sitä minäkin vähän kysymykselläni kuvan laittaneelta hain, että lähde olisi kiva niin voisi seurata tilannetta. Näkyi vihreällä olevan viestin laittanut täällä palstalla niin ajattelin josko laittaisi lisätietoa. Jonkin verran aika kärkkäitä kommentteja Wolfbergilla näköjään muutoinkin ollut esittää mm. Polesta viestihistorian perusteella. Toki myös neutraaleja viestejä Pole uutisista. Ja periaatteessa ihmettely oli ihan asiallinen nytkin. Kyllä minäkin tuon nähdessäni ihmettelen edelleen, että vähän outoa ja harmillista että tuollaista pääsee asiakkaille.   
Itse muuten kun en ole facessa, niin facen sivut on tosi kököt jos kirjautumatta joskus olen yrittänyt jotain katsoa. Usein ei edes onnistu vaan ruudun päällä on väkisin joku banneri. Nyt pikaisesti yrittämällä en noilla vinkeillä saanut tätäkään viitattua faceryhmää kyllä ollenkaan auki.

----------


## bike futurist

en nyt sanoisi, että se on ainoastaan polen menestys ja perisuomalainen kateus: Polen nettipreesenssissä kuluvina vuosina (huck norris topsu täällä fillarifoorumissa, fb ryhmän moderointi, pinkbiken katkenneen rungon jälkeinen kiukuttelu) on antanut ihan oikeasti syytä suhtautua hieman nuivasti. 

Se mikä itseäni on hieman vihlonut on tietynlainen ..hmm... mitenhän sen nyt sanoisi. Kuluttajan tai asiakkaan aliarviointi, ehkäpä? Kun kuluissa / jaksamisessa säästetään "päivittämällä" evolink 1.3:n legacymittainen iskari -> 1.4 longshockmaamalla (ja oliko niissä myös angle set o laakeri?) niin se akselien tasolle noussut keskiö esitetään *featurena*. Samalla kun jokainen toinen pyörämerkki laskee kaksysien keskiöitä ja painopistettä alemmas mm. mutkien ajamisen takia, niin polella korkeampi painopiste onkin parempi mutkiin. Ja parempi koska Leo on sanonut että on kellottanut asian. Piste.

----------


## Wolfberg

> Sitä minäkin vähän kysymykselläni kuvan laittaneelta hain, että lähde olisi kiva niin voisi seurata tilannetta.



Kuvassa oli lähde.

----------


## kauris

> Kuvassa oli lähde.



Aa, totta. Tuollainen group ei ollut tuttu mutta google olis varmasti vienyt oikeaan paikkaan.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Niin siis selvennykseksi niille jotka kommentoi kuvaa tietämättä siitä mitään, se on Pole rider's groupin FB-sivulta jonka ylläpitäjinä on mm. itse Leo Kokkonen eli eiköhän Leo ole asian hoitanut niin kuin Sambolo tiesi. Meni 5 sekunttia asian selvittämiseen. Mutta ymmärrän kyllä miksi täälläkin dissaillaan Polea, toisten menestys aiheuttaa harmitusta.



Jos tästä viimeaikaisesta Pole- keskustelusta löydät jotain harmitusta tai kateutta niin siinä tapauksessa on kyllä hyvä ettet ole vanhempia keskusteluita lukenut. Ne oli sen verran paljon rajumpia että olisit aivan varmasti pahoittanut mielesi.  

Itse olen omistanut Evolinkin enkä sitä sen takia myynyt että se, tai sen valmistaja, olisi ollut mitenkään huono.   Päinvastoin, pyörä oli erittäin hyvä käyttötarkoitukseensa.  Mutta jonkin verran metallialalla toimineena Polen valitsema runkojen uusi valmistusmenetelmä on herättänyt ajatuksia.  Tiedän myöskin että vastaavaa menetelmää on aiemmin käytetty erään sellaisen tuotteen valmistamiseen, jota muut tekivät erillisistä osista kokoonpanemalla, eikä "yhdestä palasta" tekeminen osoittautunut kilpailukykyiseksi.

Toivottavasti Pole saa asiat sujumaan ja tavaraa maailmalle.  Maassamme ei todellakaan ole liikaa menestyviä yrityksiä.

----------


## Sambolo

> en nyt sanoisi, että se on ainoastaan polen menestys ja perisuomalainen kateus: Polen nettipreesenssissä kuluvina vuosina (huck norris topsu täällä fillarifoorumissa, fb ryhmän moderointi, pinkbiken katkenneen rungon jälkeinen kiukuttelu) on antanut ihan oikeasti syytä suhtautua hieman nuivasti. 
> 
> Se mikä itseäni on hieman vihlonut on tietynlainen ..hmm... mitenhän sen nyt sanoisi. Kuluttajan tai asiakkaan aliarviointi, ehkäpä? Kun kuluissa / jaksamisessa säästetään "päivittämällä" evolink 1.3:n legacymittainen iskari -> 1.4 longshockmaamalla (ja oliko niissä myös angle set o laakeri?) niin se akselien tasolle noussut keskiö esitetään *featurena*. Samalla kun jokainen toinen pyörämerkki laskee kaksysien keskiöitä ja painopistettä alemmas mm. mutkien ajamisen takia, niin polella korkeampi painopiste onkin parempi mutkiin. Ja parempi koska Leo on sanonut että on kellottanut asian. Piste.




Oman kokemuksen perusteella ihan toimivia päivityksiä ollut. Ei ole uusissa anglesettiä, mutta vanhan voi sen avulla ja uudella iskarilla päivittää vastaamaan 1.4 mikä ihan hieno asia sekin. Iskarin pituuden muutos myös plussaa koska parempia iskareita saatavilla noilla metric mitoilla. 

Mulle ainakin korkea keskiö on plussaa, siltikin on tosin kolissu välillä. Joskus aiemmin myös kerroin omia kokemuksia tuosta, mutka-ajosta 1.3 158 vs 1.4 ja itse tosiaan huomasin silloin parannusta sen suhteen. 

Aino mitä edelleen kaipaan, olisi lyhyempi satulaputki, mutta ei oikein järkevästi onnistu tuolla rakenteella. Pyörä tuntunut tosi hyvälle, on mukavasti poppia että voi jokaisesta möykystä ottaa ilmaa ja tehokkaampi polkea mitä 158 oli. Jousitus tuntuu huomattavasti paremmalta mitä 158 monarchilla, superdeluxe ultimate nielee röykyt paljon paremmin lyhyemmästä joustomatkasta huolimatta.

----------


## Sambolo

Voimaa ja evolinkkiä pääsee myös kokeilemaan bikeworxilla jos haluaa itse ottaa selvää miltä tuntuu.

----------


## zort

^^Hieno homma että on mukavasti POPPIA. Varmalla Outikin ilahtuu tämän kuullessaan.


…jjjjjatkakaa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hece

> Se mikä itseäni on hieman vihlonut on tietynlainen ..hmm... mitenhän sen nyt sanoisi. Kuluttajan tai asiakkaan aliarviointi, ehkäpä? Kun kuluissa / jaksamisessa säästetään "päivittämällä" evolink 1.3:n legacymittainen iskari -> 1.4 longshockmaamalla (ja oliko niissä myös angle set o laakeri?) niin se akselien tasolle noussut keskiö esitetään *featurena*. Samalla kun jokainen toinen pyörämerkki laskee kaksysien keskiöitä ja painopistettä alemmas mm. mutkien ajamisen takia, niin polella korkeampi painopiste onkin parempi mutkiin. Ja parempi koska Leo on sanonut että on kellottanut asian. Piste.



Voimassa on tarkoituksella korkeampi keskiö, joten ei se Evolink 1.4:n noussut keskiö *feature* ole täysin markkinointi-diipadaapaa. Vähän jos ollenkaan olen kuitenkaan nähnyt objektiivisia arvioita korkeamman keskiön toimivuudessa Voimassa, Evolinkissä tai ylipäätään.

----------


## bike futurist

> Voimassa on tarkoituksella korkeampi keskiö, joten ei se Evolink 1.4:n noussut keskiö *feature* ole täysin markkinointi-diipadaapaa. Vähän jos ollenkaan olen kuitenkaan nähnyt objektiivisia arvioita korkeamman keskiön toimivuudessa Voimassa, Evolinkissä tai ylipäätään.



Voiman kohdalla tosijaan on tätä perusteltu sekä ajettavuudella että jouston määrällä (tosin ehkä osta tätä tokaa perustetta, kun muiden valmistajien 29 alamäkipyörissä on +-20mm bb droppia suht järjestään)

Itse olen pohtinut myös sitä mahdollisuutta, että onko keskiö nostettu ylös jotta mootorilla on tilaa ja viistoputkesta saadaan kauniin suora linja

----------


## Sambolo

> Voimassa on tarkoituksella korkeampi keskiö, joten ei se Evolink 1.4:n noussut keskiö *feature* ole täysin markkinointi-diipadaapaa. Vähän jos ollenkaan olen kuitenkaan nähnyt objektiivisia arvioita korkeamman keskiön toimivuudessa Voimassa, Evolinkissä tai ylipäätään.



Entäs matalan keskiön edut, oisko suomessa nyt kaks vai kolme semmosta ison maailman tyylistä bikeparkbaanaa mistä siitä vois olla hyötyä?

----------


## Jukka4130

> Voimassa on tarkoituksella korkeampi keskiö, joten ei se Evolink 1.4:n noussut keskiö *feature* ole täysin markkinointi-diipadaapaa. Vähän jos ollenkaan olen kuitenkaan nähnyt objektiivisia arvioita korkeamman keskiön toimivuudessa Voimassa, Evolinkissä tai ylipäätään.



Tai vastakkaiselta kantilta ajatellen; mitä hyötyä matalasta keskiöstä on? Perinteisesti sitä on ajateltu pyörän ohjausta vakauttavana ominaisuutena. Ohjaamojen ja akselivälien pidentyessä sekä keulakulmien loivetessa vakautta on tarjolla jo riittämiin. Keskiön nostaminen tekee pyörän käsittelystä kevyempää vaikuttamatta suuntavakauteen. Suunnittelija on sanonut tämän olleen taustalla runkomitoituksen muuttamisessa. 

Omissa kirjoissa keskiön nostaminen (maltillisesti) on hyvinkin positiivinen juttu. Tuo lisää maavaraa heikentämättä muita ominaisuuksia laisinkaan. En usko liittyvän moottorin edellyttämään tilatarpeeseen tai muuten rungon designiin, vaan nimenomaan ajo-ominaisuuksiin.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Taantuma ei hetkauta premium-tuotteiden kysyntää tai myyntiä. Mikä siihen vaikuttaa nyt on tuotteiden saatavuus, rikkailla on rahaa mutta ne ei voi ostaa mitään kun saatavuus on huono. Voima ei ole mikään Canyon, ostajakunta on erilaista. Veikkaan että Voimaa menee niin paljon kun Pole ehtii tekemään ja komponenttejä riittää.



Voi olla näinkin.

Mutta Talous taito- lehdessä 8/2022 eräässä artikkelissa jossa kirjoitetaan analyysiyhtiö Inderesin strategin ja analyytikon näkemyksistä, sanotaan että "Kuluttajat ovat laittaneet jarruja kulutukseen ja vähentäneet etenkin harkinnanvaraisia investointejaan. Lomailemassa ja ravintolassa on käyty, mutta kotiin tehtävät isommat investoinnit ovat jäissä."

Tietenkin vasta aika näyttää kuinka käy, mutta yleisesti markkinaympäristö näyttää muuttuvan haasteellisemmaksi heikomman suhdanteen myötä.

----------


## bike futurist

> Tai vastakkaiselta kantilta ajatellen; mitä hyötyä matalasta keskiöstä on? Perinteisesti sitä on ajateltu pyörän ohjausta vakauttavana ominaisuutena. Ohjaamojen ja akselivälien pidentyessä sekä keulakulmien loivetessa vakautta on tarjolla jo riittämiin. Keskiön nostaminen tekee pyörän käsittelystä kevyempää vaikuttamatta suuntavakauteen. Suunnittelija on sanonut tämän olleen taustalla runkomitoituksen muuttamisessa. 
> 
> Omissa kirjoissa keskiön nostaminen (maltillisesti) on hyvinkin positiivinen juttu. Tuo lisää maavaraa heikentämättä muita ominaisuuksia laisinkaan. En usko liittyvän moottorin edellyttämään tilatarpeeseen tai muuten rungon designiin, vaan nimenomaan ajo-ominaisuuksiin.



kannattaa vilkaista tuota hiljattaista Bike Radarin varsin kriittistä arviota Voimasta (ja siinä linkattua Pinkbiken juttua).

Molempien artikkelien pointti on oikeastaan se, että matalampi keskiö ja painopiste tekee pyörästä _helpommin_ kallistettavan mutkien ajon suhteen. Tuo piirre on tosiaan hivenen epäintuitiivinen, mutta ko artikkelit avaavat selkeästi. 

https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/bi...-voima-review/
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/nerdin...re-stable.html

----------


## Bndit

Luulen että Jukan ei tarvitse vilkaista mitään lehtijuttuja, löytyty sen verran tietämystä asiasta omasta takaa. Jos et usko, niin käy kuuntelemassa kuraläpän podcastista.

----------


## kauris

> Luulen että Jukan ei tarvitse vilkaista mitään lehtijuttuja, löytyty sen verran tietämystä asiasta omasta takaa. Jos et usko, niin käy kuuntelemassa kuraläpän podcastista.



Eikö toi nyt ollut aika voimakkaasti sanottu. Kyllä asiantuntijat alalla kuin alalla lukevat myös muita kuin omia aiheesta kirjoitettuja artikkeleita ja juttuja vaikka kuinka olisi oma tietämys kohdillaan. 
Luultavimmin ne on toki jo luettukin ilman eri kehotusta.

Tai kääntäen kannattaako bike futuristinkaan sitten mennä kuuntelemaan sinun vinkkaamaa juttua. Eli pointtina mielestäni, että ihan asiallista ja hyvä linkittää keskusteluun juttuja ja arvostelua joissa kuitenkin puhutaan nimenomaan kyseisistä tuotteista tai muutoin niissä on aiheeseen liittyvää juttua.

----------


## bike futurist

> Luulen että Jukan ei tarvitse vilkaista mitään lehtijuttuja, löytyty sen verran tietämystä asiasta omasta takaa. Jos et usko, niin käy kuuntelemassa kuraläpän podcastista.



Asioista ei voi tietää kaikkea jos ei ole avoin oppimaan uutta  :Hymy: 

Korkeampi keskiö tuo painopistettä ylemmäs ja keventää pyörän käsittelyä _pituusakselinsa_ suhteen, kuten Jukka yllä kirjoittikin. Keula nousee iisimmin ylös, kun on jo valmiiksi korkeammalla takakiekon akselin ympäri kiertyvän liikkeen suhteen.

Mutta keskiön korkeus vaikuttaa myös mutka-ajoon. Ja hieman eri tavalla. 

Se mitä Pinkbiken artsussa Seb Stott ja Bikeradarin arviossa Alex Evans toivat esille, on että korkeampi keskiö hidastaa ja vaimentaa pyörän kallistamista vasemmalle tai oikealle, sillä (yksinkertaistaen) kyse on renkaiden päällä tasapainottelevasta heilurista. Hyvä ajatuskoe tässä on vaikkapa se, kokeilee tasapainotella sulkapallomailaa kämmenensä päällä. Mailaa on helpompi pitää pystyssä, kun sen painava osa on korkealla kuin että se olisi lähellä kämmentä, sillä korkealla painopisteellä maila kaatuu hitaammin (ja vaatii suuremman liikkeen korjaukseen)





> The higher the COG, the longer it takes to deliberately change the lean angle when initiating a turn or going from a left to a right turn (or visa-versa).



(pbn artikkelista)

----------


## Sambolo

Kyllä se on nyt todettava, että omakin pyörä on täysin ajokelvoton  :Hymy:  Tänään muuten hiffasin, että ei ole hetkeen ollut tarveta vaihdella polkimien piikkejä. On tää 1.4 vissii 158 vähä korkeempi.

----------


## kaakku

> Kyllä se on nyt todettava, että omakin pyörä on täysin ajokelvoton  Tänään muuten hiffasin, että ei ole hetkeen ollut tarveta vaihdella polkimien piikkejä. On tää 1.4 vissii 158 vähä korkeempi.



Siinähän se tuli. Suut suppuun ja ketju lukkoon.

----------


## Jukka4130

> kannattaa vilkaista tuota hiljattaista Bike Radarin varsin kriittistä arviota Voimasta (ja siinä linkattua Pinkbiken juttua).
> 
> Molempien artikkelien pointti on oikeastaan se, että matalampi keskiö ja painopiste tekee pyörästä _helpommin_ kallistettavan mutkien ajon suhteen. Tuo piirre on tosiaan hivenen epäintuitiivinen, mutta ko artikkelit avaavat selkeästi. 
> 
> https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/bi...-voima-review/
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/nerdin...re-stable.html



Stottin artikkeli on hyvä ja päässyt kokonaan unohtumaan. Hyvä muistutus aiheesta. En kuitenkaan osta ideaa aivan sellaisenaan kuin artikkelissa on esitetty. Luulen, että siinä esitetty malli ei kuvaa reaalitilannetta riittävän hyvin ja ei ole siksi suoraan sovellettavissa. Kommenttiosioissa oli keskustelua mm. double inverted-pendulum -efektistä/tilanteesta. Onko se riittävän tarkka, yhtä paljon sivussa tai jotakin muuta, on kysymys, johon ei löydy valmiuksia tällä hetkellä ottaa kantaa. 

Se, että polkupyörän pystyssä pysymisen teoreettiseen mallin selvittämiseen on mennyt "vähintäänkin hyvä tovi" asettaa oletusta sinne suuntaan, että ohjausdynamiikka kokonaisuudessaan ona haastava mallintaa ja yksittäisten muuttujien vaikutusta ohjattavuuteen ja käytökseen – puhumattakaan niiden kombinaatioista – on aihepiiri, jossa riittää vielä (tutkimus)työtä.

----------


## Larppa789

Alkanu vähän kiinnostaan toi evolink 1.4. 
Sattuisko tän kautta löytään jonku joka rohkenis päästään koeajolle Tampereen alueella?
Korkeutta 180cm niin K2 ja K3 olis kiva testata ennen ku vetää ostohousut jalkaan.

----------

